# This bullshit with Iran is escalating too fast.



## Remodeling Maidiac

We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.

Not fear
Not cowardice

PRUDENCE!


If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.

Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.

COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST


----------



## tyroneweaver

We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance


----------



## HappyJoy

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST



You voted for it.

edit: I mean, you would have voted for it if you could.


----------



## dblack

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST



Yup


----------



## Crixus

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST




A specific threat arose, and it was dealt with. Simple.


----------



## bodecea

tyroneweaver said:


> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance


Awfully convenient, wasn't it?


----------



## okfine

Who do you think assassinated the 2nd most powerful person of Iran?
The US is mute at this moment.


----------



## gipper

bodecea said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
Click to expand...

Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.


----------



## Dragonlady

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST



You voted for someone who wants to rent your army out to the Saudis and give them nukes.  What could possible go wrong?


----------



## skye

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST



nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!

GOD BLESS THEM ALL!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

gipper said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
Click to expand...

Put your tinfoil back in the kitchen drawer


----------



## Likkmee

tyroneweaver said:


> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance


OMG. They killed Dubya ?


----------



## Dragonlady

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
Click to expand...


Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.


----------



## SmokeALib

Dragonlady said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
Click to expand...

You're not very bright - Arya?


----------



## kyzr

Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?

How badly do they want to get thumped?


----------



## skye

SmokeALib said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not very bright - Arya?
Click to expand...



Nope.

she is not.


----------



## gipper

kyzr said:


> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?


Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?


----------



## CWayne

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST


Agreed.  But break everything to the point it will take centuries for them to even look westward at us again.

Then go home.


----------



## Rocko

gipper said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
Click to expand...


looks like Trump finally grew balls


----------



## HappyJoy

skye said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not very bright - Arya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> she is not.
Click to expand...


Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.


----------



## SmokeALib

HappyJoy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not very bright - Arya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> she is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.
Click to expand...

You're not very bright - Arya?


----------



## HappyJoy

SmokeALib said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not very bright - Arya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> she is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not very bright - Arya?
Click to expand...


Still can't reply to her post? Don't take it up with me.


----------



## Dragonlady

HappyJoy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not very bright - Arya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> she is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.
Click to expand...


I love how the "Christian" woman who used to say "God bless everyone", is attacking all of the left wing female posters and calling them "stupid".  Another 1000 post a month poster.


----------



## SmokeALib

Dragonlady said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not very bright - Arya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> she is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how the "Christian" woman who used to say "God bless everyone", is attacking all of the left wing female posters and calling them "stupid".  Another 1000 post a month poster.
Click to expand...

Left wingers are stupid. FACT.


----------



## HappyJoy

Dragonlady said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not very bright - Arya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> she is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how the "Christian" woman who used to say "God bless everyone", is attacking all of the left wing female posters and calling them "stupid".  Another 1000 post a month poster.
Click to expand...


Well, their hypocrites. Also, this just in, they don't know the definition to the word 'fact'.


----------



## bluzman61

Likkmee said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. They killed Dubya ?
Click to expand...

Yep, sad news.  And Big Mike was there to shield the Kenyan-born miscreant with her/his HUGE balls.  Alas, it wasn't enough.


----------



## SmokeALib

HappyJoy said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not very bright - Arya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> she is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how the "Christian" woman who used to say "God bless everyone", is attacking all of the left wing female posters and calling them "stupid".  Another 1000 post a month poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, their hypocrites. Also, this just in, they don't know the definition to the word 'fact'.
Click to expand...

They're


----------



## HappyJoy

SmokeALib said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not very bright - Arya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> she is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how the "Christian" woman who used to say "God bless everyone", is attacking all of the left wing female posters and calling them "stupid".  Another 1000 post a month poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, their hypocrites. Also, this just in, they don't know the definition to the word 'fact'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're
Click to expand...


Correct.


----------



## SmokeALib

HappyJoy said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> she is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how the "Christian" woman who used to say "God bless everyone", is attacking all of the left wing female posters and calling them "stupid".  Another 1000 post a month poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, their hypocrites. Also, this just in, they don't know the definition to the word 'fact'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
Click to expand...

So, why are you a leftist? Why do you need a huge, unaccountable, and bankrupt government to think and do everything for you?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## HappyJoy

SmokeALib said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the "Christian" woman who used to say "God bless everyone", is attacking all of the left wing female posters and calling them "stupid".  Another 1000 post a month poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, their hypocrites. Also, this just in, they don't know the definition to the word 'fact'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why are you a leftist? Why do you need a huge, unaccountable, and bankrupt government to think and do everything for you?
Click to expand...


Have you seen what Trump is doing to the deficits lately? Those tax cuts aren't free. Remember when you guys claimed Obama was spending too much on vacation? What happened?


----------



## JWBooth

tyroneweaver said:


> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance


Obama? Bush? The news said it was an Iranian.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

*This bullshit with Iran is escalating too fast. *

No kidding. 40+ years after they started attacking us.....we're fighting back.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Dragonlady said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
Click to expand...


*Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties*

Sounds AWFUL!!!

Which treaties?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *This bullshit with Iran is escalating too fast. *
> 
> No kidding. 40+ years after they started attacking us.....we're fighting back.


The "threat" from Iran is regional.


----------



## MarathonMike

Maybe it's time we go full bore, literally on complete oil independence and kiss off OPEC for good. From what I read we are about 90% energy independent right now. Do we need to mess with the Middle East at all if we are 100% self sufficient with oil and gas?


----------



## The Original Tree

*Ezekiel 38.
Isaiah 17

It’s coming brothers.  Get right with God.


Grampa Murked U said:



			We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.

Not fear
Not cowardice

PRUDENCE!


If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.

Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.

COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST



Click to expand...

*


----------



## Likkmee

As many know I seldom post anything serious. I is a TROLL.

This is all BS to make flags wave and kill dumb motherfuckers who vote and shit.

Technology today would easily allow the USA (AND MOST OTHERS) to GPS target a hundred, or thousand, specific locations where these assholes are smoking a pipe, packing their noses and banging a 13 YO.
The entire"regime", any regime, could be wiped clean as well as their facilities and the jingle bell cartoon clowns you cherish and refer to a X-amount of star "heroes" in a matter of an hour.
Bad business......... this is what you see----yet are distra......Hey ! Is Tom Brady coming back ?


----------



## Dick Foster

Rocko said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> looks like Trump finally grew balls
Click to expand...


Something Obummer never did.


----------



## Circe

gipper said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
Click to expand...


Why not? Iranians repeatedly cheer "Death to America" and detail that they want every person here to be killed. 

Nice. I don't feel much need to do any "oh the poor Iranians" if they are calling to nuke me and my county.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Likkmee said:


> As many know I seldom post anything serious. I is a TROLL.
> 
> This is all BS to make flags wave and kill dumb motherfuckers who vote and shit.
> 
> Technology today would easily allow the USA (AND MOST OTHERS) to GPS target a hundred, or thousand, specific locations where these assholes are smoking a pipe, packing their noses and banging a 13 YO.
> The entire"regime", any regime, could be wiped clean as well as their facilities and the jingle bell cartoon clowns you cherish and refer to a X-amount of star "heroes" in a matter of an hour.
> Bad business......... this is what you see----yet are distra......Hey ! Is Tom Brady coming back ?


Some truth to your post. I never understood why we don't take out the hierarchy with strikes. Other than political correctness and new rules of engagement it makes no sense. 
If we goto war with Iran then we should bomb the mullahs and top ranking military officials right off the bat.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Grampa Murked U said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This bullshit with Iran is escalating too fast. *
> 
> No kidding. 40+ years after they started attacking us.....we're fighting back.
> 
> 
> 
> The "threat" from Iran is regional.
Click to expand...


Until they get nukes.
Squeeze them economically, bomb them when they stick their heads up (like here)
and help the Iranian people until the mullahs all hang.


----------



## Circe

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *This bullshit with Iran is escalating too fast. *
> 
> No kidding. 40+ years after they started attacking us.....we're fighting back.



"The mills of God grind slow
But they grind exceedingly fine."


----------



## Circe

Grampa Murked U said:


> I never understood why we don't take out the hierarchy with strikes. Other than political correctness and new rules of engagement it makes no sense.
> If we goto war with Iran then we should bomb the mullahs and top ranking military officials right off the bat.



I do know why we don't target leaders.

It's a leftover from the Kennedy assassination. Before that, we were taking out leaders even with the less refined methods available then. Kennedy's CIA  made a lot of efforts to get Castro -- the infamous exploding cigar, poisoned, wetsuit, etc. Apparently they really tried this. But like the poisoned saddle of Queen Elizabeth I in the 16th century, none of it ever worked.

But Castro got mad. It is known Oswald visited the Cuban Embassy. Castro, said U.S. New and World Report, had Kennedy assassinated as he sat in an open car. Presidents don't do that anymore. Afterward, whatever the Warren Commission found, Congress made a big thing of announcing we would never be killing leaders again.

This resolve may by now have aged out, however...…...


----------



## gipper

Dick Foster said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> looks like Trump finally grew balls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something Obummer never did.
Click to expand...

Yeah we really need another big war. The war profiteers haven’t made enough money yet.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Persia has a unique punishment coming to Iran, and it’s not going to be man that hands it out.*



Circe said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Iranians repeatedly cheer "Death to America" and detail that they want every person here to be killed.
> 
> Nice. I don't feel much need to do any "oh the poor Iranians" if they are calling to nuke me and my county.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

okfine said:


> Who do you think assassinated the 2nd most powerful person of Iran?
> The US is mute at this moment.


Actually, no they aren’t.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Hillary Clinton and Obama decided that rule was outdated.  Hell, the amount of blood alone on Clinton hands is enough to drown a horse in.*



Circe said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood why we don't take out the hierarchy with strikes. Other than political correctness and new rules of engagement it makes no sense.
> If we goto war with Iran then we should bomb the mullahs and top ranking military officials right off the bat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know why we don't target leaders.
> 
> It's a leftover from the Kennedy assassination. Before that, we were taking out leaders even with the less refined methods available now. Kennedy's CIA  made a lot of efforts to get Castro -- the infamous exploding cigar, poisoned, wetsuit, etc. Apparently they really tried this. But like the poisoned saddle of Queen Elizabeth I in the 16th century, none of it ever worked.
> 
> But Castro got mad. It is known Oswald visited the Cuban Embassy. Castro, said U.S. New and World Report, had Kennedy assassinated as he sat in an open car. Presidents don't do that anymore. Afterward, whatever the Warren Commission found, Congress made a big thing of announcing we would never be killing leaders again.
> 
> This resolve may by now have aged out, however...…...
Click to expand...


----------



## gipper

Circe said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Iranians repeatedly cheer "Death to America" and detail that they want every person here to be killed.
> 
> Nice. I don't feel much need to do any "oh the poor Iranians" if they are calling to nuke me and my county.
Click to expand...

Yeah you think Iran is going to attack our homeland. LOL. Dupe. Wake up.


----------



## depotoo

Video of Iraqi’s celebrating in the streets
Reem Al -Iraq on Twitter


----------



## Circe

gipper said:


> Yeah you think Iran is going to attack our homeland. LOL. Dupe. Wake up.



LOL? Dupe? Wake up? What is wrong with you? Are you incapable of discussion? All you can do is cheap insults? I'm putting you on ignore, because you are worthless.


----------



## theHawk

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST



Iran just got Trump-stamped.  If they learned their lesson they will slink away with their tail between their legs.  If they are dumb, a bigger stick will be used.


----------



## theHawk

Dragonlady said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
Click to expand...


No one asked you, Canadian twat.


----------



## theHawk

Dragonlady said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not very bright - Arya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> she is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how the "Christian" woman who used to say "God bless everyone", is attacking all of the left wing female posters and calling them "stupid".  Another 1000 post a month poster.
Click to expand...


Christians are taught not to lie.


----------



## gipper

Circe said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you think Iran is going to attack our homeland. LOL. Dupe. Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL? Dupe? Wake up? What is wrong with you? Are you incapable of discussion? All you can do is cheap insults? I'm putting you on ignore, because you are worthless.
Click to expand...

Sorry but warmongers make me sick. They have learned nothing these past 20 years.


----------



## Indeependent

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST


Jihad knows no borders.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Indeependent said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jihad knows no borders.
Click to expand...

The nut in the Texas church figured that out the hard way


----------



## okfine

theHawk said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran just got Trump-stamped.  If they learned their lesson they will slink away with their tail between their legs.  If they are dumb, a bigger stick will be used.
Click to expand...

So, if all this ends up in a war, will you be participating?


----------



## Issa

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
Click to expand...

I hope you are down there fighting the bad guys in their own country. And not a keyboard warrior.


----------



## blackhawk

Things have been escalating with Iran since the late 1970s if they would stay in the Middle East and just kill each other I would love to get the hell out and never look back sadly that is not the case.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

okfine said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran just got Trump-stamped.  If they learned their lesson they will slink away with their tail between their legs.  If they are dumb, a bigger stick will be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if all this ends up in a war, will you be participating?
Click to expand...

You know, this line of argument is dumb. Most of us on this board (I think) are too old to join the military or serve in any real capacity in war time. 

Many presidents didn't serve. Many in Congress didn't serve. But they actually have the power to make those decisions so take it up with them. 

And, no, I'm not pro war.


----------



## HappyJoy

theHawk said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not very bright - Arya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> she is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how the "Christian" woman who used to say "God bless everyone", is attacking all of the left wing female posters and calling them "stupid".  Another 1000 post a month poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are taught not to lie.
Click to expand...


That's why "Christian" was in quotes. You never let anything get by, do you?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

blackhawk said:


> Things have been escalating with Iran since the late 1970s if they would stay in the Middle East and just kill each other I would love to get the hell out and never look back sadly that is not the case.


There is not a single Iranian I fear.

I do however fear the change to my country because of the southern invasion. I do fear the threat the far left pose to our constitution. 

Iran as a threat registers a big fat 0 to me. They're like a school bully in a school I never went to.

NOT MY PROBLEM


----------



## theHawk

okfine said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran just got Trump-stamped.  If they learned their lesson they will slink away with their tail between their legs.  If they are dumb, a bigger stick will be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if all this ends up in a war, will you be participating?
Click to expand...


I just finished twenty years working for the DOD.  I’ll certainly go back to work for them to help bomb more Muslims.


----------



## blackhawk

Grampa Murked U said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things have been escalating with Iran since the late 1970s if they would stay in the Middle East and just kill each other I would love to get the hell out and never look back sadly that is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single Iranian I fear.
> 
> I do however fear the change to my country because of the southern invasion. I do fear the threat the far left pose to our constitution.
> 
> Iran as a threat registers a big fat 0 to me. They're like a school bully in a school I never went to.
> 
> NOT MY PROBLEM
Click to expand...

Al-Qaeda wasnt a problem here until 9-11 I don't care for the idea of being in the Middle East nor do I care for the idea of saying not my problem until we get kicked in the teeth again for bretter or worse the era of isolationism is over. Just as people want a simple painless solution to the national debt they also want one for the Midlle East there is not one for either.


----------



## okfine

theHawk said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran just got Trump-stamped.  If they learned their lesson they will slink away with their tail between their legs.  If they are dumb, a bigger stick will be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if all this ends up in a war, will you be participating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just finished twenty years working for the DOD.  I’ll certainly go back to work for them to help bomb more Muslims.
Click to expand...

Working or fighting. Two different things. BFD, I worked for them also.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

gipper said:


> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?



Since Obama and his tribe created this Iranian mess......it sure looks like you and Obama do.

Why do you and Obama and Pelosi and Schiff ALL  love to mass murder children anyway ????
I read you've murdered around 45 MILLION so far.   What are you?  Pure evil?


----------



## okfine

BasicHumanUnit said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Obama and his tribe created this Iranian mess......it sure looks like you and Obama do.
> 
> Why do you and Obama and Pelosi and Schiff ALL  love to mass murder children anyway ????
Click to expand...

No, it started when the Iranians flipped the bird. At Trump.


----------



## theHawk

okfine said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran just got Trump-stamped.  If they learned their lesson they will slink away with their tail between their legs.  If they are dumb, a bigger stick will be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if all this ends up in a war, will you be participating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just finished twenty years working for the DOD.  I’ll certainly go back to work for them to help bomb more Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working or fighting. Two different things. BFD, I worked for them also.
Click to expand...


I’m sure your janitorial services were appreciated.


----------



## okfine

theHawk said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran just got Trump-stamped.  If they learned their lesson they will slink away with their tail between their legs.  If they are dumb, a bigger stick will be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if all this ends up in a war, will you be participating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just finished twenty years working for the DOD.  I’ll certainly go back to work for them to help bomb more Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working or fighting. Two different things. BFD, I worked for them also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure your janitorial services were appreciated.
Click to expand...

If so I would have been your supervisor.


----------



## okfine

Grampa Murked U said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran just got Trump-stamped.  If they learned their lesson they will slink away with their tail between their legs.  If they are dumb, a bigger stick will be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if all this ends up in a war, will you be participating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, this line of argument is dumb. Most of us on this board (I think) are too old to join the military or serve in any real capacity in war time.
> 
> Many presidents didn't serve. Many in Congress didn't serve. But they actually have the power to make those decisions so take it up with them.
> 
> And, no, I'm not pro war.
Click to expand...

I have Grandkids that would. Quit thinking about yourself.


----------



## WEATHER53

Shah was good because he kept the clerics at bay. His brutality was not against general population but rather mullahs and other like kind. We never should have let him be toppled 
Now since the infamous  late  70’s spectacles; there is constant conflict. Israel would love to get into it so it’s Dangerous to escalate this. Iranian young people are generally so nice but over top of all of them are 14th century religious nut jobs.


----------



## Dekster

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST



I generally agree with your sentiments, but we really had to respond to this in the mean time.  That said, I have trouble seeing Iran actually coming at the US directly immediately over these deaths.  They will play innocent victim to evil America in the Muslim world.  I have seen no indication that their air defenses could withstand the onslaught of stealth aircraft the US could bring down on them while their AA missile systems were preoccupied with drones and cruise missiles coming at them from multiple directions.


----------



## fncceo

bodecea said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
Click to expand...


Serendipitous.


----------



## basquebromance

Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."


----------



## okfine

basquebromance said:


> Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."


There are no norms any longer. Don't expect any.

As soon as I heard Pompeeo wasn't going to Ukraine I knew something was up. Sure enough.


----------



## Synthaholic

kyzr said:


> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?


They will use their proxies to kill Americans abroad. Iran doesn’t do terrorism. They pay others to do terrorism.


----------



## Lakhota

Will the military draft be reinstated?


----------



## toobfreak

Rocko said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> looks like Trump finally grew balls
Click to expand...


*ONCE AGAIN: * 

America has killed another major high level perennial terrorist who has long attacked and killed americans and american interests.
Trump has shown Iran that America will not be intimidated by their terror tactics.
The only thing Iran understands and respects is strength, not weakness.
You never made friends with a scorpion by giving him another chance to sting you.

First thing the Left wants to do is retreat so Iran can say they won and beat back the Red Satan and be even more emboldened to attack us again.
Doing the right thing is usually not the easy thing.  Doing the easy thing is seldom the best thing.


----------



## TemplarKormac

If this issue even escalates even one inch off the ground, some people will say it is escalating too fast.

Whether our soldiers are here or in the Middle East, it is our government's duty to respond to aggressors who attack them. In this case it was the top general of the IRGC and Quds force who orchestrated terrorist attacks against innocent people throughout the Middle East. He is responsible for the siege on our embassy in Iraq. I don't care what positions you have on war. A man like that should not go on living.

When someone throws a punch, do you stand there and take it? Should it matter who started the fight?


----------



## mascale

The Need to Impeach and Demand a Fair Trial.  The Republicans too, need to be on record.
______________________________
Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."
_________________________

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Deut 23:  19-20, aka Pharaohs Law--Subjugation Atrocity--is Trump's Law Too.   Equal Treatment Under Law is not what the Trump people find to be workable--saying, "Get Over It!")


----------



## K9Buck

mascale said:


> The Need to Impeach and Demand a Fair Trial.  The Republicans too, need to be on record.
> ______________________________
> Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."
> _________________________
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Deut 23:  19-20, aka Pharaohs Law--Subjugation Atrocity--is Trump's Law Too.   Equal Treatment Under Law is not what the Trump people find to be workable--saying, "Get Over It!")



You want to remove Trump for killing terrorists? Lol. You're insane.


----------



## mascale

K9Buck9 is next on the Trump Administration kill-list, clearly:  Attempting a political expression in a Trump Administration, without a Trial needed--just an execution.

:Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!)
(Message From The Pope--Slap the Other Cheek First, then apologize later--Get Over It!)


----------



## Golfing Gator

basquebromance said:


> Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."



Did she forget about the AUMF that is still in effect that she gave the Executive Branch back in 2001?


----------



## Mac1958

Grampa Murked U said:


> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST


Now that it's done, there's no way to know how this shakes out, but the decision seems reasonable within the current context and the embassy attack.

Iran obviously & predictably is going to push as far as it can to test Trump, just to see what they have here.  He and his people know that, so he acted.

Overall, though, I agree.  We should be putting every last drop of energy we have into *getting the fuck out of there*.  That's not our sand.  Let *them* have it.
.


----------



## toobfreak

mascale said:


> The Need to Impeach and Demand a Fair Trial.


Nothing could be more fair than the trial McConnell will give him!



> Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."


A good place for Nancy to start with then is with the Americans that Obama killed overseas in a drone strike without giving them their Constitutionally guaranteed Due Process!  You mean Obama did an end around there as well?  Or did Nancy's Congress have full knowledge of and gave full permission of that and willingly and knowingly participated in the murder of Americans without Due Process?  Then where was she not impeaching Obama, much less raising the question of whether she too committed crimes she needs to answer for!  Let the trial begin!

Meantime, there is no question Trump needs raised high and carried on our shoulders for killing a mortal enemy of America while and when he could without letting the obstructionists and lawless partisans of the DNC stand in his way.

Her only gripe here is that:

IT MADE TRUMP LOOK GOOD.
HE NOT ONLY DIDN'T ALLOW NANCY ANY OF THE LIMELIGHT, HE SHOWED HOW IRRELEVANT, UNNECESSARY and IMPOTENT THE DEMOCRATS ARE.


----------



## mascale

9/11 is nowhere announced in the Execution Without Fair Trial of the Iranian Commander.  2001 AUMF does not apply. It was not open-ended, but even specific.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Aka, The Holy Father's New Year Message:  Slap the Bitch around, apologize later!)


----------



## toobfreak

K9Buck said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will the military draft be reinstated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you ever remove Obama's cock from your mouth?
Click to expand...


Not when it is the only thing keeping his brain in.


----------



## mascale

Even the April 21 phone call to Ukraine's new President recorded no "Corruption" word in the conversation. The clear-cut example is the end of "Turn The Other Cheek" Christianity in the Pope's New Years Day message. Do Not turn the other cheek! Slap the Bitch around, apologize later!

The Need to Impeach and Demand a Fair Trial. The Republicans too, need to be on record.
______________________________
Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."
_________________________

"Crow, James Crow: Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Deut 23: 19-20, aka Pharaohs Law--Subjugation Atrocity--is Trump's Law Too. Equal Treatment Under Law is not what the Trump people find to be workable--saying, "Get Over It!")


----------



## JoeB131

tyroneweaver said:


> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance



Yet when this guy was killing ISIS terrorists, we had no real problem with him.  We were happy to let the Iranians save the Iraqi and Syrian governments from ISIS.  

Now we are bitching because they are more loved than we are...


----------



## JoeB131

kyzr said:


> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?



Why should they... they have been playing a long game for years, building up good will in Iraq while we've found new ways to alienate them.  

The real problem isn't Iran, it's how Iraqis who see this General as a hero will react to his murder... 

Which I'm guessing is 'not well".


----------



## occupied

All those old tweets from Trump predicting Obama would start a war with Iran to help his approval numbers are now highly relevant. It's not even a week old and 2020 is already a shitshow.


----------



## gipper

K9Buck said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Need to Impeach and Demand a Fair Trial.  The Republicans too, need to be on record.
> ______________________________
> Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."
> _________________________
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Deut 23:  19-20, aka Pharaohs Law--Subjugation Atrocity--is Trump's Law Too.   Equal Treatment Under Law is not what the Trump people find to be workable--saying, "Get Over It!")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to remove Trump for killing terrorists? Lol. You're insane.
Click to expand...

You need to come to the realization that the greatest terrorist in the world is the good old USA. No nation is responsible for more death and destruction these past 20 years, then you know who. This is an indisputable fact, but many will call me a traitor for saying it.


----------



## kyzr

gipper said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
Click to expand...


Mass murdering women and children isn't our style.  What are you referring to?


----------



## JWBooth

Keyboard warriors, ‘cause it is so cool advocating for the death of others from the safety of a couch.


----------



## TemplarKormac

JoeB131 said:


> Now we are bitching because they are more loved than we are...



And I'm sure you love them too, Joe. 

Change my mind.


----------



## JWBooth

kyzr said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass murdering women and children isn't our style.  What are you referring to?
Click to expand...

Like hell it ain’t. It has been since the burning of Atlanta and the campaigns against the  plains Indians and Philippinos


----------



## gipper

kyzr said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass murdering women and children isn't our style.  What are you referring to?
Click to expand...

You’re kidding right?  If you’re not, you need to get informed because that post is utterly and completely ignorant.


----------



## kyzr

gipper said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Need to Impeach and Demand a Fair Trial.  The Republicans too, need to be on record.
> ______________________________
> Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."
> _________________________
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Deut 23:  19-20, aka Pharaohs Law--Subjugation Atrocity--is Trump's Law Too.   Equal Treatment Under Law is not what the Trump people find to be workable--saying, "Get Over It!")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to remove Trump for killing terrorists? Lol. You're insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to come to the realization that the greatest terrorist in the world is the good old USA. No nation is responsible for more death and destruction these past 20 years, then you know who. This is an indisputable fact, but many will call me a traitor for saying it.
Click to expand...


The US was working to defeat terrorism in its many forms, Al Qaeda, ISIS, Quds Force, or any of the other terrorist groups.  If you don't think that is a necessary battle, you aren't thinking clearly.  Soleimani killed many Americans with IEDs and was Iran's top terrorist general.
Quds Force - Wikipedia


----------



## gipper

kyzr said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Need to Impeach and Demand a Fair Trial.  The Republicans too, need to be on record.
> ______________________________
> Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."
> _________________________
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Deut 23:  19-20, aka Pharaohs Law--Subjugation Atrocity--is Trump's Law Too.   Equal Treatment Under Law is not what the Trump people find to be workable--saying, "Get Over It!")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to remove Trump for killing terrorists? Lol. You're insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to come to the realization that the greatest terrorist in the world is the good old USA. No nation is responsible for more death and destruction these past 20 years, then you know who. This is an indisputable fact, but many will call me a traitor for saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US was working to defeat terrorism in its many forms, Al Qaeda, ISIS, Quds Force, or any of the other terrorist groups.  If you don't think that is a necessary battle, you aren't thinking clearly.
> Quds Force - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Says the guy who believes the US doesn’t mass murder civilians.  LOL.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lakhota said:


> Will the military draft be reinstated?



Willing to enlist? Or was that just a childish quip on your part?


----------



## TemplarKormac

gipper said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Need to Impeach and Demand a Fair Trial.  The Republicans too, need to be on record.
> ______________________________
> Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."
> _________________________
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Deut 23:  19-20, aka Pharaohs Law--Subjugation Atrocity--is Trump's Law Too.   Equal Treatment Under Law is not what the Trump people find to be workable--saying, "Get Over It!")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to remove Trump for killing terrorists? Lol. You're insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to come to the realization that the greatest terrorist in the world is the good old USA. No nation is responsible for more death and destruction these past 20 years, then you know who. This is an indisputable fact, but many will call me a traitor for saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US was working to defeat terrorism in its many forms, Al Qaeda, ISIS, Quds Force, or any of the other terrorist groups.  If you don't think that is a necessary battle, you aren't thinking clearly.
> Quds Force - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who believes the US doesn’t mass murder civilians.  LOL.
Click to expand...


Not going to lie, we have killed civilians, but not on the scale that you seem to be thinking of.


----------



## JWBooth

kyzr said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Need to Impeach and Demand a Fair Trial.  The Republicans too, need to be on record.
> ______________________________
> Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."
> _________________________
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Deut 23:  19-20, aka Pharaohs Law--Subjugation Atrocity--is Trump's Law Too.   Equal Treatment Under Law is not what the Trump people find to be workable--saying, "Get Over It!")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to remove Trump for killing terrorists? Lol. You're insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to come to the realization that the greatest terrorist in the world is the good old USA. No nation is responsible for more death and destruction these past 20 years, then you know who. This is an indisputable fact, but many will call me a traitor for saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US was working to defeat terrorism in its many forms, Al Qaeda, ISIS, Quds Force, or any of the other terrorist groups.  If you don't think that is a necessary battle, you aren't thinking clearly.  Soleimani killed many Americans with IEDs and was Iran's top terrorist general.
> Quds Force - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

by attacking the most effective opponents of terror in Syria and providing air cover for Al Qaeda and ISIS in Idlib.


----------



## kyzr

JWBooth said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass murdering women and children isn't our style.  What are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like hell it ain’t. It has been since the burning of Atlanta and the campaigns against the plains Indians and Philippinos
Click to expand...


How about 9/11 victims, London bombings, and recent terror attacks?  
Which is what we're discussing now, defeating Iran's terrorism network.


----------



## gipper

JWBooth said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Need to Impeach and Demand a Fair Trial.  The Republicans too, need to be on record.
> ______________________________
> Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."
> _________________________
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Deut 23:  19-20, aka Pharaohs Law--Subjugation Atrocity--is Trump's Law Too.   Equal Treatment Under Law is not what the Trump people find to be workable--saying, "Get Over It!")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to remove Trump for killing terrorists? Lol. You're insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to come to the realization that the greatest terrorist in the world is the good old USA. No nation is responsible for more death and destruction these past 20 years, then you know who. This is an indisputable fact, but many will call me a traitor for saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US was working to defeat terrorism in its many forms, Al Qaeda, ISIS, Quds Force, or any of the other terrorist groups.  If you don't think that is a necessary battle, you aren't thinking clearly.  Soleimani killed many Americans with IEDs and was Iran's top terrorist general.
> Quds Force - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by attacking the most effective opponents of terror in Syria and providing air cover for Al Qaeda and ISIS in Idlib.
Click to expand...

I don’t suppose he/she knows any of that. Government dupes are well dupes.


----------



## JWBooth

Shifting the beginning of recorded history are we?


----------



## gipper

kyzr said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass murdering women and children isn't our style.  What are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like hell it ain’t. It has been since the burning of Atlanta and the campaigns against the plains Indians and Philippinos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about 9/11 victims, London bombings, and recent terror attacks?
> Which is what we're discussing now, defeating Iran's terrorism.
Click to expand...

Can you prove Iran was behind any of those terror attacks?  This is the first I’ve heard that a Iran had something to do with 9/11. Please enlighten us.


----------



## Flash

Trump is not weak like a Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or Barry "Give Cash to the Mullahs" Obama.

Democrats don't like American resolve.  They like kissing the ass of the Muslim terrorists.


----------



## Golfing Gator

kyzr said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass murdering women and children isn't our style.  What are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like hell it ain’t. It has been since the burning of Atlanta and the campaigns against the plains Indians and Philippinos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about 9/11 victims, London bombings, and recent terror attacks?
> Which is what we're discussing now, defeating Iran's terrorism network.
Click to expand...


What did Iran have to do with 9/11 or London?


----------



## gipper

Flash said:


> Trump is not weak like a Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or Barry "Give Cash to the Mullahs" Obama.
> 
> Democrats don't like American resolve.  They like kissing the ass of the Muslim terrorists.


Totally ignorant.


----------



## sparky

kyzr said:


> How about 9/11 victims







~S~


----------



## Flash

A Muslim terrorist attacked an American embassy.

A strong American President took out the terrorist.

Democrats get pissed off and take the side of the terrorists.

Typical.


----------



## kyzr

JWBooth said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Need to Impeach and Demand a Fair Trial.  The Republicans too, need to be on record.
> ______________________________
> Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."
> _________________________
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Deut 23:  19-20, aka Pharaohs Law--Subjugation Atrocity--is Trump's Law Too.   Equal Treatment Under Law is not what the Trump people find to be workable--saying, "Get Over It!")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to remove Trump for killing terrorists? Lol. You're insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to come to the realization that the greatest terrorist in the world is the good old USA. No nation is responsible for more death and destruction these past 20 years, then you know who. This is an indisputable fact, but many will call me a traitor for saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US was working to defeat terrorism in its many forms, Al Qaeda, ISIS, Quds Force, or any of the other terrorist groups.  If you don't think that is a necessary battle, you aren't thinking clearly.  Soleimani killed many Americans with IEDs and was Iran's top terrorist general.
> Quds Force - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by attacking the most effective opponents of terror in Syria and providing air cover for Al Qaeda and ISIS in Idlib.
Click to expand...


The most effective opponents of terror in Syria are the Kurds, and we do protect them.

We also defeated AQ and ISIS in Syria in record time, as opposed to the Obama admin, who let the Caliphate expand to its largest size.
ISIL territorial claims - Wikipedia


----------



## gipper

Flash said:


> Trump is not weak like a Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or Barry "Give Cash to the Mullahs" Obama.
> 
> Democrats don't like American resolve.  They like kissing the ass of the Muslim terrorists.


Let’s do a little thought experiment. 

Please name all the nations attacked by Iran, in the past 100 years. 

Now do the same thing for the USA?  

What can you conclude from your answer?


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## kyzr

sparky said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about 9/11 victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Those terrorists were not 9/11 victims, they were OBL's AQ stooges.  
There were many women and kids on those planes, and in the towers.
Not sure what point you're trying to make with those mug shots?


----------



## Crixus

Dragonlady said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
Click to expand...




Disposition matrix. Now stick a fork In it y'all are done.


----------



## sparky

Flash said:


> A Muslim terrorist attacked an American embassy.
> 
> A strong American President took out the terrorist.
> 
> Democrats get pissed off and take the side of the terrorists.
> 
> Typical.




and the entire nation wants to know what Trumps strategy for it will be

~S~


----------



## Flash

gipper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not weak like a Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or Barry "Give Cash to the Mullahs" Obama.
> 
> Democrats don't like American resolve.  They like kissing the ass of the Muslim terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s do a little thought experiment.
> 
> Please name all the nations attacked by Iran, in the past 100 years.
> 
> Now do the same thing for the USA?
> 
> What can you conclude from your answer?
Click to expand...



Lets play the real game.  The terrorist sonofabitch orchestrated an attack against an US embassy and was taken out.

Why are you bitching?


----------



## sparky

kyzr said:


> Those terrorists were not 9/11 victims, they were OBL's AQ stooges.



Blind partisanship can't identify an enemy

which is a huge WOT problem since W rang the invasion bell

~~S~


----------



## gipper

sparky said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim terrorist attacked an American embassy.
> 
> A strong American President took out the terrorist.
> 
> Democrats get pissed off and take the side of the terrorists.
> 
> Typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the entire nation wants to know what Trumps strategy for it will be
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

After innocent Americans are killed in retaliation, Donnie just might start WWIII. 

The war profiteers must be so excited today.


----------



## Flash

*Soleimani:*


----------



## hjmick

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST




_In order to get elected, @BarackObama will start a war with Iran. _- November, 2011

_Now that Obama’s poll numbers are in tailspin – watch for him to launch a strike in Libya or Iran. He is desperate_. - October, 2012

_I predict that President Obama will at some point attack Iran in order to save face!_ - September, 2013

_Remember that I predicted a long time ago that President Obama will attack Iran because of his inability to negotiate properly-not skilled!_ - November, 2013


Seems as though these quotes from Trump could now be applied to Trump...

I especially like the last one about negotiating skills.


----------



## gipper

Flash said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not weak like a Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or Barry "Give Cash to the Mullahs" Obama.
> 
> Democrats don't like American resolve.  They like kissing the ass of the Muslim terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s do a little thought experiment.
> 
> Please name all the nations attacked by Iran, in the past 100 years.
> 
> Now do the same thing for the USA?
> 
> What can you conclude from your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets play the real game.  The terrorist sonofabitch orchestrated an attack against an US embassy and was taken out.
> 
> Why are you bitching?
Click to expand...

Okay. Can you kindly offer proof that the general was behind the embassy attack?


----------



## Flash

gipper said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim terrorist attacked an American embassy.
> 
> A strong American President took out the terrorist.
> 
> Democrats get pissed off and take the side of the terrorists.
> 
> Typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the entire nation wants to know what Trumps strategy for it will be
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After innocent Americans are killed in retaliation, Donnie just might start WWIII.
> 
> The war profiteers must be so excited today.
Click to expand...



Are you afraid because Trump didn't allow a Muslim terrorist get away with attacking an American embassy?

Go put on your pink pussy hat, march around and then go howl at the sky, Moon Bat.  You will feel better then.


----------



## JWBooth

gipper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not weak like a Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or Barry "Give Cash to the Mullahs" Obama.
> 
> Democrats don't like American resolve.  They like kissing the ass of the Muslim terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s do a little thought experiment.
> 
> Please name all the nations attacked by Iran, in the past 100 years.
> 
> Now do the same thing for the USA?
> 
> What can you conclude from your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets play the real game.  The terrorist sonofabitch orchestrated an attack against an US embassy and was taken out.
> 
> Why are you bitching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Can you kindly offer proof that the general was behind the embassy attack?
Click to expand...

Our government, the one that lies about everything, said so.


----------



## Golfing Gator

gipper said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim terrorist attacked an American embassy.
> 
> A strong American President took out the terrorist.
> 
> Democrats get pissed off and take the side of the terrorists.
> 
> Typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the entire nation wants to know what Trumps strategy for it will be
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After innocent Americans are killed in retaliation, Donnie just might start WWIII.
> 
> The war profiteers must be so excited today.
Click to expand...


The world markets do not seem to thrilled by it


----------



## kyzr

gipper said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass murdering women and children isn't our style.  What are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like hell it ain’t. It has been since the burning of Atlanta and the campaigns against the plains Indians and Philippinos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about 9/11 victims, London bombings, and recent terror attacks?
> Which is what we're discussing now, defeating Iran's terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you prove Iran was behind any of those terror attacks?  This is the first I’ve heard that a Iran had something to do with 9/11. Please enlighten us.
Click to expand...


Terrorism has many groups, AQ was responsible for 9/11.  Al-Qaeda - Wikipedia
Iran sponsors terror in many other areas via the Quds force: Quds Force - Wikipedia
Other garden variety terror groups like:  Hezbollah - Wikipedia

Here you go, read up on what's going on:
Islamic terrorism - Wikipedia


----------



## Flash

gipper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not weak like a Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or Barry "Give Cash to the Mullahs" Obama.
> 
> Democrats don't like American resolve.  They like kissing the ass of the Muslim terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s do a little thought experiment.
> 
> Please name all the nations attacked by Iran, in the past 100 years.
> 
> Now do the same thing for the USA?
> 
> What can you conclude from your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets play the real game.  The terrorist sonofabitch orchestrated an attack against an US embassy and was taken out.
> 
> Why are you bitching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Can you kindly offer proof that the general was behind the embassy attack?
Click to expand...



Can you offer any proof that he wasn't?


----------



## Flash

Poor Obama having his White House guest killed because they orchestrated an attack on an American embassy.


----------



## gipper

Flash said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim terrorist attacked an American embassy.
> 
> A strong American President took out the terrorist.
> 
> Democrats get pissed off and take the side of the terrorists.
> 
> Typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the entire nation wants to know what Trumps strategy for it will be
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After innocent Americans are killed in retaliation, Donnie just might start WWIII.
> 
> The war profiteers must be so excited today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you afraid because Trump didn't allow a Muslim terrorist get away with attacking an American embassy?
> 
> Go put on your pink pussy hat, march around and then go howl at the sky, Moon Bat.  You will feel better then.
Click to expand...

Why do some Americans only know of harmful actions taken by other nationalities, but are completely unaware of the harmful actions their government caused that resulted in retaliation?  

Are they just stupid?


----------



## gipper

Flash said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not weak like a Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or Barry "Give Cash to the Mullahs" Obama.
> 
> Democrats don't like American resolve.  They like kissing the ass of the Muslim terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s do a little thought experiment.
> 
> Please name all the nations attacked by Iran, in the past 100 years.
> 
> Now do the same thing for the USA?
> 
> What can you conclude from your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets play the real game.  The terrorist sonofabitch orchestrated an attack against an US embassy and was taken out.
> 
> Why are you bitching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Can you kindly offer proof that the general was behind the embassy attack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you offer any proof that he wasn't?
Click to expand...

LOL. Well now I know you’re an idiot.


----------



## kyzr

Golfing Gator said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass murdering women and children isn't our style.  What are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like hell it ain’t. It has been since the burning of Atlanta and the campaigns against the plains Indians and Philippinos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about 9/11 victims, London bombings, and recent terror attacks?
> Which is what we're discussing now, defeating Iran's terrorism network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Iran have to do with 9/11 or London?
Click to expand...


I'm showing that terrorists don't care if they murder women and children.  
i.e. there are no "rules of engagement" when fighting terrorists and terrorism.


----------



## gipper

kyzr said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass murdering women and children isn't our style.  What are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like hell it ain’t. It has been since the burning of Atlanta and the campaigns against the plains Indians and Philippinos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about 9/11 victims, London bombings, and recent terror attacks?
> Which is what we're discussing now, defeating Iran's terrorism network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Iran have to do with 9/11 or London?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm showing that terrorists don't care if they murder women and children.
> i.e. there are no "rules of engagement" when fighting terrorists and terrorism.
Click to expand...

Clearly the US government doesn’t care if they murder women and children, but you need to understand history to know this. Somehow millions of Americans missed this obvious fact. LOL!

Who’s the bigger terrorist?  Do a body count. There’s your answer. Are you man enough to accept it?


----------



## Flash

gipper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim terrorist attacked an American embassy.
> 
> A strong American President took out the terrorist.
> 
> Democrats get pissed off and take the side of the terrorists.
> 
> Typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the entire nation wants to know what Trumps strategy for it will be
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After innocent Americans are killed in retaliation, Donnie just might start WWIII.
> 
> The war profiteers must be so excited today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you afraid because Trump didn't allow a Muslim terrorist get away with attacking an American embassy?
> 
> Go put on your pink pussy hat, march around and then go howl at the sky, Moon Bat.  You will feel better then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do some Americans only know of harmful actions taken by other nationalities, but are completely unaware of the harmful actions their government caused that resulted in retaliation?
> 
> Are they just stupid?
Click to expand...



Why do American hating Moon Bat assholes always take the side of the Muslim terrorists?

The sonofabitch killed an American contractor and attacked an American embassy and a strong American President took the asshole out.

If you don't like it then go fuck yourself.  We have had enough Libtard weakness.


----------



## Flash

gipper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not weak like a Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or Barry "Give Cash to the Mullahs" Obama.
> 
> Democrats don't like American resolve.  They like kissing the ass of the Muslim terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s do a little thought experiment.
> 
> Please name all the nations attacked by Iran, in the past 100 years.
> 
> Now do the same thing for the USA?
> 
> What can you conclude from your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets play the real game.  The terrorist sonofabitch orchestrated an attack against an US embassy and was taken out.
> 
> Why are you bitching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Can you kindly offer proof that the general was behind the embassy attack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you offer any proof that he wasn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Well now I know you’re an idiot.
Click to expand...



Well now we know that you hate America and love the Muslim terrorists.


----------



## gipper

Flash said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim terrorist attacked an American embassy.
> 
> A strong American President took out the terrorist.
> 
> Democrats get pissed off and take the side of the terrorists.
> 
> Typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the entire nation wants to know what Trumps strategy for it will be
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After innocent Americans are killed in retaliation, Donnie just might start WWIII.
> 
> The war profiteers must be so excited today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you afraid because Trump didn't allow a Muslim terrorist get away with attacking an American embassy?
> 
> Go put on your pink pussy hat, march around and then go howl at the sky, Moon Bat.  You will feel better then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do some Americans only know of harmful actions taken by other nationalities, but are completely unaware of the harmful actions their government caused that resulted in retaliation?
> 
> Are they just stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do American hating Moon Bat assholes always take the side of the Muslim terrorists?
> 
> The sonofabitch killed an American contractor and attacked an American embassy and a strong American President took the asshole out.
> 
> If you don't like it then go fuck yourself.  We have had enough Libtard weakness.
Click to expand...

Why do some American government lovers accept everything their lying murdering government says?  

Are they stupid?  Are they automatons?


----------



## gipper

Flash said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s do a little thought experiment.
> 
> Please name all the nations attacked by Iran, in the past 100 years.
> 
> Now do the same thing for the USA?
> 
> What can you conclude from your answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets play the real game.  The terrorist sonofabitch orchestrated an attack against an US embassy and was taken out.
> 
> Why are you bitching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Can you kindly offer proof that the general was behind the embassy attack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you offer any proof that he wasn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Well now I know you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well now we know that you hate America and love the Muslim terrorists.
Click to expand...

You can’t help but prove you’re an idiot with every post.


----------



## kyzr

gipper said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass murdering women and children isn't our style.  What are you referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> Like hell it ain’t. It has been since the burning of Atlanta and the campaigns against the plains Indians and Philippinos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about 9/11 victims, London bombings, and recent terror attacks?
> Which is what we're discussing now, defeating Iran's terrorism network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Iran have to do with 9/11 or London?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm showing that terrorists don't care if they murder women and children.
> i.e. there are no "rules of engagement" when fighting terrorists and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly the US government doesn’t care if they murder women and children, but you need to understand history to know this. Somehow millions of Americans missed this obvious fact. LOL!
> 
> Who’s the bigger terrorist?  Do a body count. There’s your answer. Are you man enough to accept it?
Click to expand...


1.  The US military is not a terrorist group that kills women and children on purpose, we avoid killing innocent civilians if at all possible.  So they do care, stop lying.

2. The terrorists are the biggest terrorist, the US is not, that is the answer.  Are you intelligent enough to accept the truth.


----------



## Toro

gipper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the entire nation wants to know what Trumps strategy for it will be
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> After innocent Americans are killed in retaliation, Donnie just might start WWIII.
> 
> The war profiteers must be so excited today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you afraid because Trump didn't allow a Muslim terrorist get away with attacking an American embassy?
> 
> Go put on your pink pussy hat, march around and then go howl at the sky, Moon Bat.  You will feel better then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do some Americans only know of harmful actions taken by other nationalities, but are completely unaware of the harmful actions their government caused that resulted in retaliation?
> 
> Are they just stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do American hating Moon Bat assholes always take the side of the Muslim terrorists?
> 
> The sonofabitch killed an American contractor and attacked an American embassy and a strong American President took the asshole out.
> 
> If you don't like it then go fuck yourself.  We have had enough Libtard weakness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do some American government lovers accept everything their lying murdering government says?
> 
> Are they stupid?  Are they automatons?
Click to expand...


Why do you assume the American government is always lying?


----------



## gipper

Toro said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> After innocent Americans are killed in retaliation, Donnie just might start WWIII.
> 
> The war profiteers must be so excited today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you afraid because Trump didn't allow a Muslim terrorist get away with attacking an American embassy?
> 
> Go put on your pink pussy hat, march around and then go howl at the sky, Moon Bat.  You will feel better then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do some Americans only know of harmful actions taken by other nationalities, but are completely unaware of the harmful actions their government caused that resulted in retaliation?
> 
> Are they just stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do American hating Moon Bat assholes always take the side of the Muslim terrorists?
> 
> The sonofabitch killed an American contractor and attacked an American embassy and a strong American President took the asshole out.
> 
> If you don't like it then go fuck yourself.  We have had enough Libtard weakness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do some American government lovers accept everything their lying murdering government says?
> 
> Are they stupid?  Are they automatons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you assume the American government is always lying?
Click to expand...

LOL. 

Why do you assume they always tell the truth?  

See?  I can play dumb too.


----------



## gipper

kyzr said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like hell it ain’t. It has been since the burning of Atlanta and the campaigns against the plains Indians and Philippinos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about 9/11 victims, London bombings, and recent terror attacks?
> Which is what we're discussing now, defeating Iran's terrorism network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Iran have to do with 9/11 or London?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm showing that terrorists don't care if they murder women and children.
> i.e. there are no "rules of engagement" when fighting terrorists and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly the US government doesn’t care if they murder women and children, but you need to understand history to know this. Somehow millions of Americans missed this obvious fact. LOL!
> 
> Who’s the bigger terrorist?  Do a body count. There’s your answer. Are you man enough to accept it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  The US military is not a terrorist group that kills women and children on purpose, we avoid killing innocent civilians if at all possible.  So they do care, stop lying.
> 
> 2. The terrorists are the biggest terrorist, the US is not, that is the answer.  Are you intelligent enough to accept the truth.
Click to expand...

You need to get an education, but not one provided by the State.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Grampa Murked U said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things have been escalating with Iran since the late 1970s if they would stay in the Middle East and just kill each other I would love to get the hell out and never look back sadly that is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single Iranian I fear.
> 
> I do however fear the change to my country because of the southern invasion. I do fear the threat the far left pose to our constitution.
> 
> Iran as a threat registers a big fat 0 to me. They're like a school bully in a school I never went to.
> 
> NOT MY PROBLEM
Click to expand...


Look at you! Couldn’t have a thread where you condemn Trump without this kind of weak bullshit.


----------



## kyzr

gipper said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about 9/11 victims, London bombings, and recent terror attacks?
> Which is what we're discussing now, defeating Iran's terrorism network.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Iran have to do with 9/11 or London?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm showing that terrorists don't care if they murder women and children.
> i.e. there are no "rules of engagement" when fighting terrorists and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly the US government doesn’t care if they murder women and children, but you need to understand history to know this. Somehow millions of Americans missed this obvious fact. LOL!
> 
> Who’s the bigger terrorist?  Do a body count. There’s your answer. Are you man enough to accept it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  The US military is not a terrorist group that kills women and children on purpose, we avoid killing innocent civilians if at all possible.  So they do care, stop lying.
> 
> 2. The terrorists are the biggest terrorist, the US is not, that is the answer.  Are you intelligent enough to accept the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to get an education, but not one provided by the State.
Click to expand...


You're big on quips, but not big on facts.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Toro said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> After innocent Americans are killed in retaliation, Donnie just might start WWIII.
> 
> The war profiteers must be so excited today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you afraid because Trump didn't allow a Muslim terrorist get away with attacking an American embassy?
> 
> Go put on your pink pussy hat, march around and then go howl at the sky, Moon Bat.  You will feel better then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do some Americans only know of harmful actions taken by other nationalities, but are completely unaware of the harmful actions their government caused that resulted in retaliation?
> 
> Are they just stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do American hating Moon Bat assholes always take the side of the Muslim terrorists?
> 
> The sonofabitch killed an American contractor and attacked an American embassy and a strong American President took the asshole out.
> 
> If you don't like it then go fuck yourself.  We have had enough Libtard weakness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do some American government lovers accept everything their lying murdering government says?
> 
> Are they stupid?  Are they automatons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you assume the American government is always lying?
Click to expand...


Based upon their track record it seems the logical assumption.


----------



## Flash

gipper said:


> [Q
> 
> Why do some American government lovers accept everything their lying murdering government says?
> 
> Are they stupid?  Are they automatons?



Why did the Moon Bats elect Obama that lied about the reason our embassy in Benghazi was attacked?

Solaimani was a well known Muslim terrorist.  Why do you believe the Iranians that say he was not a terrorist?

Are you a moron?


----------



## Flash




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST




While I agree with no more war no more empire that the american people never asked for 
I highly doubt we"ll be invading Persia anytime soon .

They attacked a u,s. embassy ...when you attack a u.s. embassy you need a missle shoved up your ass


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Drone pilot who made the kill


----------



## Flash




----------



## Care4all

gipper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not weak like a Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or Barry "Give Cash to the Mullahs" Obama.
> 
> Democrats don't like American resolve.  They like kissing the ass of the Muslim terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s do a little thought experiment.
> 
> Please name all the nations attacked by Iran, in the past 100 years.
> 
> Now do the same thing for the USA?
> 
> What can you conclude from your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets play the real game.  The terrorist sonofabitch orchestrated an attack against an US embassy and was taken out.
> 
> Why are you bitching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Can you kindly offer proof that the general was behind the embassy attack?
Click to expand...

I betya they use the same CIA as their source that they've been claiming to this very day, are Deep State, and Framed Roger Rabbit....  I mean framed Donald Trump....with Russian collusion.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Makes one ponder how and why $1.7B in cash was delivered under the cover of darkness if the highest ranking general was killing US.


----------



## SmokeALib

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 298016
> 
> Drone pilot who made the kill


Good boy.


----------



## gipper

Flash said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> Why do some American government lovers accept everything their lying murdering government says?
> 
> Are they stupid?  Are they automatons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Moon Bats elect Obama that lied about the reason our embassy in Benghazi was attacked?
> 
> Solaimani was a well known Muslim terrorist.  Why do you believe the Iranians that say he was not a terrorist?
> 
> Are you a moron?
Click to expand...

Please someone...anyone...prove the general was a terrorist. Please.


----------



## Care4all

WOW!

Can't believe all the Trumpers needed to wake them up from their zombiness, and become Republicans again....   was war drums beating.....?   

This is a perfect example of the old wives tale saying:

Be careful of what you wish for.....!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Original Tree

LeftofLeft said:


> Makes one ponder how and why $1.7B in cash was delivered under the cover of darkness if the highest ranking general was killing US.


*Obama was a traitor, and he'll be burning in Hell with Bagdahdi, Clinton, and Muhammad, and Solomio when he dies.*


----------



## The Original Tree

*I think attacking our embassy was proof, No?

Are you and Care4all, licking Ayatollah Assahollah today?*



gipper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> Why do some American government lovers accept everything their lying murdering government says?
> 
> Are they stupid?  Are they automatons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Moon Bats elect Obama that lied about the reason our embassy in Benghazi was attacked?
> 
> Solaimani was a well known Muslim terrorist.  Why do you believe the Iranians that say he was not a terrorist?
> 
> Are you a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please someone...anyone...prove the general was a terrorist. Please.
Click to expand...


----------



## Care4all

LeftofLeft said:


> Makes one ponder how and why $1.7B in cash was delivered under the cover of darkness if the highest ranking general was killing US.


Things were calm, until Trump came around and tried to destroy anything Obama touched....  
And without thought or measure, broke the treaty.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

MarathonMike said:


> Maybe it's time we go full bore, literally on complete oil independence and kiss off OPEC for good. From what I read we are about 90% energy independent right now. Do we need to mess with the Middle East at all if we are 100% self sufficient with oil and gas?



Why is so hard to realize that the oil produced in the US does not belong to the US?  It belongs to the oil companies, most of which are multinational.  

Are you in favor of nationalizing the oil industry, like a Third World dictatorship?


----------



## gipper

The Original Tree said:


> *I think attacking our embassy was proof, No?
> 
> Are you and Care4all, licking Ayatollah Assahollah today?*
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> Why do some American government lovers accept everything their lying murdering government says?
> 
> Are they stupid?  Are they automatons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Moon Bats elect Obama that lied about the reason our embassy in Benghazi was attacked?
> 
> Solaimani was a well known Muslim terrorist.  Why do you believe the Iranians that say he was not a terrorist?
> 
> Are you a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please someone...anyone...prove the general was a terrorist. Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So, the general was responsible for the embassy attack in which no one was killed. Do you have proof?


----------



## Ken Mac

gipper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> Why do some American government lovers accept everything their lying murdering government says?
> 
> Are they stupid?  Are they automatons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Moon Bats elect Obama that lied about the reason our embassy in Benghazi was attacked?
> 
> Solaimani was a well known Muslim terrorist.  Why do you believe the Iranians that say he was not a terrorist?
> 
> Are you a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please someone...anyone...prove the general was a terrorist. Please.
Click to expand...


He has been on the US terrorist list since 2005.  Good enough for me.  I don't think proof is needed at this point.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Obama was a terrorist and financed terrorism and armed terrorists.

90% of Iran's military will be destroyed on the Mountains of Israel when Iran, Turkey and Russia attack Israel.

There will be so many dead bodies that it will take 7 months to bury them, and so much destroyed weapons and vehicles, it will take 7 years to burn them and clear the battlefield.

Ezekiel 38 - 39.













*



Care4all said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one ponder how and why $1.7B in cash was delivered under the cover of darkness if the highest ranking general was killing US.
> 
> 
> 
> Things were calm, until Trump came around and tried to destroy anything Obama touched....
> And without thought or measure, broke the treaty.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ken Mac

gipper said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think attacking our embassy was proof, No?
> 
> Are you and Care4all, licking Ayatollah Assahollah today?*
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> Why do some American government lovers accept everything their lying murdering government says?
> 
> Are they stupid?  Are they automatons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Moon Bats elect Obama that lied about the reason our embassy in Benghazi was attacked?
> 
> Solaimani was a well known Muslim terrorist.  Why do you believe the Iranians that say he was not a terrorist?
> 
> Are you a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please someone...anyone...prove the general was a terrorist. Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, the general was responsible for the embassy attack in which no one was killed. Do you have proof?
Click to expand...


They spray painted that he was their leader right on the Embassy wall FFS.  SMH.


----------



## gipper

Care4all said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one ponder how and why $1.7B in cash was delivered under the cover of darkness if the highest ranking general was killing US.
> 
> 
> 
> Things were calm, until Trump came around and tried to destroy anything Obama touched....
> And without thought or measure, broke the treaty.
Click to expand...

Yes. Donnie has been provoking Iran, since he took office. Like O, he is controlled by the MIC and the billionaires.


----------



## Rocko

JoeB131 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet when this guy was killing ISIS terrorists, we had no real problem with him.  We were happy to let the Iranians save the Iraqi and Syrian governments from ISIS.
> 
> Now we are bitching because they are more loved than we are...
Click to expand...


Just because they were killing ISIS doesn’t mean they were allies. The enemy of your enemy isn’t necessarily your friend. As far as you saying we’re bitching that they are more loved than we are, that has to be one of the dumbest statements I’ve ever heard on the site. We did the right thing, which is clear to see if you’re on our side. I can see how you’re struggling with it.


----------



## The Original Tree

*This is all you need to know about Iran as we approach judgment day.*




*That same general is responsible for the deaths of 600 Americans, attacked one of our drones, and he also attacked ships, and he also kidnapped sailors.  He was a bad man who had it coming for a long time, and he is burning in Hell with Muhammad & Hitler.

Go cry to someone who gives a fuck about him being dead.  Go join The Iranian Army.*


----------



## The Original Tree

*This is Iran as we approach The End Times. Any questions?*






gipper said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one ponder how and why $1.7B in cash was delivered under the cover of darkness if the highest ranking general was killing US.
> 
> 
> 
> Things were calm, until Trump came around and tried to destroy anything Obama touched....
> And without thought or measure, broke the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Donnie has been provoking Iran, since he took office. Like O, he is controlled by the MIC and the billionaires.
Click to expand...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Circe said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you think Iran is going to attack our homeland. LOL. Dupe. Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL? Dupe? Wake up? What is wrong with you? Are you incapable of discussion? All you can do is cheap insults? I'm putting you on ignore, because you are worthless.
Click to expand...


Good choice.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran just got Trump-stamped.  If they learned their lesson they will slink away with their tail between their legs.  If they are dumb, a bigger stick will be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if all this ends up in a war, will you be participating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just finished twenty years working for the DOD.  I’ll certainly go back to work for them to help bomb more Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working or fighting. Two different things. BFD, I worked for them also.
Click to expand...


Sweeping the floors at night is working for them, but it isn't fighting.


----------



## The Original Tree

*At least his death is exposing The Iranian Terrorists on this site.

Faun, Car4All, BasqueRomance, Gipper, Penelope, Occupied, LOL*


Ken Mac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think attacking our embassy was proof, No?
> 
> Are you and Care4all, licking Ayatollah Assahollah today?*
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> Why do some American government lovers accept everything their lying murdering government says?
> 
> Are they stupid?  Are they automatons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Moon Bats elect Obama that lied about the reason our embassy in Benghazi was attacked?
> 
> Solaimani was a well known Muslim terrorist.  Why do you believe the Iranians that say he was not a terrorist?
> 
> Are you a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please someone...anyone...prove the general was a terrorist. Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, the general was responsible for the embassy attack in which no one was killed. Do you have proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They spray painted that he was their leader right on the Embassy wall FFS.  SMH.
Click to expand...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Obama and his tribe created this Iranian mess......it sure looks like you and Obama do.
> 
> Why do you and Obama and Pelosi and Schiff ALL  love to mass murder children anyway ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it started when the Iranians flipped the bird. At Trump.
Click to expand...


Your knowledge of history says you are the ultimate dumbass!


----------



## Likkmee

Lakhota said:


> Will the military draft be reinstated?


Not required. The CIA can drop something onshore and the sheep will fly to the recruiters offices. Flag sales will go up 2500 %


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran just got Trump-stamped.  If they learned their lesson they will slink away with their tail between their legs.  If they are dumb, a bigger stick will be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if all this ends up in a war, will you be participating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, this line of argument is dumb. Most of us on this board (I think) are too old to join the military or serve in any real capacity in war time.
> 
> Many presidents didn't serve. Many in Congress didn't serve. But they actually have the power to make those decisions so take it up with them.
> 
> And, no, I'm not pro war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Grandkids that would. Quit thinking about yourself.
Click to expand...


The only fighting that you ever did was to drop your pants and fight fleas!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

mascale said:


> 9/11 is nowhere announced in the Execution Without Fair Trial of the Iranian Commander.  2001 AUMF does not apply. It was not open-ended, but even specific.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Aka, The Holy Father's New Year Message:  Slap the Bitch around, apologize later!)



You need to learn to read it, or have a child read it to you.

One word applies:  Authorized!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

mascale said:


> Even the April 21 phone call to Ukraine's new President recorded no "Corruption" word in the conversation. The clear-cut example is the end of "Turn The Other Cheek" Christianity in the Pope's New Years Day message. Do Not turn the other cheek! Slap the Bitch around, apologize later!
> 
> The Need to Impeach and Demand a Fair Trial. The Republicans too, need to be on record.
> ______________________________
> Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."
> _________________________
> 
> "Crow, James Crow: Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Deut 23: 19-20, aka Pharaohs Law--Subjugation Atrocity--is Trump's Law Too. Equal Treatment Under Law is not what the Trump people find to be workable--saying, "Get Over It!")



Why would Pelosi be briefed?  She would just walk to the nearest TV camera and announce it to the world!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

occupied said:


> All those old tweets from Trump predicting Obama would start a war with Iran to help his approval numbers are now highly relevant. *It's not even a week old and 2020 is already a shitshow*.



You must be an Iranian.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

sparky said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about 9/11 victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Can you possibly get more irrelevant?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

sparky said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim terrorist attacked an American embassy.
> 
> A strong American President took out the terrorist.
> 
> Democrats get pissed off and take the side of the terrorists.
> 
> Typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the entire nation wants to know what Trumps strategy for it will be
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


It is none of your damn business, asshole!


----------



## Toro

gipper said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you afraid because Trump didn't allow a Muslim terrorist get away with attacking an American embassy?
> 
> Go put on your pink pussy hat, march around and then go howl at the sky, Moon Bat.  You will feel better then.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do some Americans only know of harmful actions taken by other nationalities, but are completely unaware of the harmful actions their government caused that resulted in retaliation?
> 
> Are they just stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do American hating Moon Bat assholes always take the side of the Muslim terrorists?
> 
> The sonofabitch killed an American contractor and attacked an American embassy and a strong American President took the asshole out.
> 
> If you don't like it then go fuck yourself.  We have had enough Libtard weakness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do some American government lovers accept everything their lying murdering government says?
> 
> Are they stupid?  Are they automatons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you assume the American government is always lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Why do you assume they always tell the truth?
> 
> See?  I can play dumb too.
Click to expand...


You’re not playing.


----------



## conserveguy877

Look at all these swamp democrats being apologist for Iran’s Terrorist regime. Sad!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

sparky said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those terrorists were not 9/11 victims, they were OBL's AQ stooges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blind partisanship can't identify an enemy
> 
> which is a huge WOT problem since W rang the invasion bell
> 
> ~~S~
Click to expand...


The invasion that many libtards supported at the time and then turned chickenshit?  Is that that one?


----------



## easyt65

Qassem Soleimani was not only the Qud Force (official Iranian terrorist force) commander, he ran / directed all of Iran's surrogate terrorist groups abroad. Attacks did not 'randomly' happen without his giving the direction for them to happen.

The rocket attack on the Green Zone that killed a US contractor and injured others was ordered by Qassem Soleimani.

The attack on  the US Embassy in Iraq was ordered by Qassem Soleimani.

Iran...Qassem Soleimani...pushed the President....they were somewhat goaded into it by the Democrats who, after planning, plotting, and finally carrying out their coup by Impeaching the President, by  the Democrats who had been calling the President 'Impotent' and devoid of power / credibility regarding foreign affairs now by the Impeachment. Iran believed it to be so, too.  THEY WERE BOTH WRONG.

Iran is trying to spread across the Middle East, and they believed President Trump was too weak and vulnerable to respond to these attacks. President Trump HAD to respond to both attacks.

The strike taking out Soleimani is a HUGE blow to Iran and their terrorist surrogate network throughout the Middle East...and Trump ordering the strike against such a HUGE target was like a bucket of ice-cold water being dumped over your head when you least expect it - shocking, a definite wake-up call. Iran knows now that President Donald Trump is NOT Barak Obama. Obama would never have retaliated for those 2 attacks in such a way. Obama, they knew, would kiss their asses - Trump has shown he'll just blow their asses up.

In the Middle East, power is strength and is respected. Iran is looking at the United States...and this President...in a whole new way today.

After such an attack  as this, Iran 'MUST' retaliate..but HOW?!  Soleimani was always and would be the one to make such a decision. Soleimani is DEAD! His 2nd In Command is now Leader of the Qud Force, but he is not even in the same 'league' as Soleimani...which leads me to believe the Shah will be the one who makes the decision of how to respond. THAT makes me a little nervous because if HE makes the decision, and it comes quickly, it will be an EMOTIONAL one, not strategic which is what Soleimani would do.  THAT is why Israel, Saudi, and all of our allies in Europe and the Middle East - along with  us - are on alert.

'Bloodying Iran's nose' after their 1 attacks needed to be done.

Iran had begun to aggressively shift from a policy of 'Tit-for-Tat' attacks to 'we're bringing it to you', in large part due to the weakness shown by Obama (IMO). They were escalating attacks on US troops / interests to flex their muscle and solidify their expanding grasp / Influence on the Middle East. They do not want a full-scale war, either...but they are suddenly shocked to see the US is not the 'floor mat' it was.

Again, IMO, this - Iran's sudden 'respect' / caution regarding the US - is a good thing.


----------



## easyt65

conserveguy877 said:


> Look at all these swamp democrats being apologist for Iran’s Terrorist regime. Sad!


'Sad'?

Iran launched a missile attack into the Green Zone, killing a US contractor and wounding others, and then attacked our US Embassy...and Democrats and snowflakes respond by apologizing to Iran.....

That's not 'SAD'...that's f*ing TREASON...or unbelievable ignorance on a MASSIVE scale.  Each  one of them seems to be vying for the Title of _'Jane Fonda-2020'_.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

SmokeALib said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298016
> 
> Drone pilot who made the kill
> 
> 
> 
> Good boy.
Click to expand...


Except that is a girl.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

gipper said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
Click to expand...


Did you cheer when they killed 608 American soldiers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

easyt65 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all these swamp democrats being apologist for Iran’s Terrorist regime. Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Sad'?
> 
> Iran launched a missile attack into the Green Zone, killing a US contractor and wounding others, and then attacked our US Embassy...and Democrats and snowflakes respond by apologizing to Iran.....
> 
> That's not 'SAD'...that's f*ing TREASON...or unbelievable ignorance on a MASSIVE scale.  Each  one of them seems to be vying for the Title of _'Jane Fonda-2020'_.
Click to expand...


Correction:  The missile attack was not into the green zone in Baghdad.  It was a rocket attack in Kirkuk in northern Iraq.


----------



## debbiedowner

kyzr said:


> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?




Trump tweets predicting Obama would start a war with Iran to get reelected are coming back to haunt him


----------



## The Original Tree

*Can't wait until we kill SoloMio's Replacement and send him to Hell too.*



easyt65 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all these swamp democrats being apologist for Iran’s Terrorist regime. Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Sad'?
> 
> Iran launched a missile attack into the Green Zone, killing a US contractor and wounding others, and then attacked our US Embassy...and Democrats and snowflakes respond by apologizing to Iran.....
> 
> That's not 'SAD'...that's f*ing TREASON...or unbelievable ignorance on a MASSIVE scale.  Each  one of them seems to be vying for the Title of _'Jane Fonda-2020'_.
Click to expand...


----------



## easyt65

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all these swamp democrats being apologist for Iran’s Terrorist regime. Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Sad'?
> 
> Iran launched a missile attack into the Green Zone, killing a US contractor and wounding others, and then attacked our US Embassy...and Democrats and snowflakes respond by apologizing to Iran.....
> 
> That's not 'SAD'...that's f*ing TREASON...or unbelievable ignorance on a MASSIVE scale.  Each  one of them seems to be vying for the Title of _'Jane Fonda-2020'_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correction:  The missile attack was not into the green zone in Baghdad.  It was a rocket attack in Kirkuk in northern Iraq.
Click to expand...

This extremely DEAD POS ordered it though.


----------



## Care4all

The Original Tree said:


> *At least his death is exposing The Iranian Terrorists on this site.
> 
> Faun, Car4All, BasqueRomance, Gipper, Penelope, Occupied, LOL*
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think attacking our embassy was proof, No?
> 
> Are you and Care4all, licking Ayatollah Assahollah today?*
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Moon Bats elect Obama that lied about the reason our embassy in Benghazi was attacked?
> 
> Solaimani was a well known Muslim terrorist.  Why do you believe the Iranians that say he was not a terrorist?
> 
> Are you a moron?
> 
> 
> 
> Please someone...anyone...prove the general was a terrorist. Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, the general was responsible for the embassy attack in which no one was killed. Do you have proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They spray painted that he was their leader right on the Embassy wall FFS.  SMH.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




The Original Tree said:


> *This is Iran as we approach The End Times. Any questions?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one ponder how and why $1.7B in cash was delivered under the cover of darkness if the highest ranking general was killing US.
> 
> 
> 
> Things were calm, until Trump came around and tried to destroy anything Obama touched....
> And without thought or measure, broke the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Donnie has been provoking Iran, since he took office. Like O, he is controlled by the MIC and the billionaires.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

WHO brings on Armageddon in the End Times Original Tree?  The Anti Christ.

Does this mean you are admitting or inferring that  Donald J Trump is the anti Christ?


----------



## evenflow1969

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
Click to expand...

Gee how could a republicans actions have consequences?LOL


----------



## Flash

Care4all said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *At least his death is exposing The Iranian Terrorists on this site.
> 
> Faun, Car4All, BasqueRomance, Gipper, Penelope, Occupied, LOL*
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think attacking our embassy was proof, No?
> 
> Are you and Care4all, licking Ayatollah Assahollah today?*
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please someone...anyone...prove the general was a terrorist. Please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, the general was responsible for the embassy attack in which no one was killed. Do you have proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They spray painted that he was their leader right on the Embassy wall FFS.  SMH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This is Iran as we approach The End Times. Any questions?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one ponder how and why $1.7B in cash was delivered under the cover of darkness if the highest ranking general was killing US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Things were calm, until Trump came around and tried to destroy anything Obama touched....
> And without thought or measure, broke the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Donnie has been provoking Iran, since he took office. Like O, he is controlled by the MIC and the billionaires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHO brings on Armageddon in the End Times Original Tree?  The Anti Christ.
> 
> Does this mean you are admitting or inferring that  Donald J Trump is the anti Christ?
Click to expand...



That funny, we all thought Obama was the Anti Christ.


----------



## gipper

Butch_Coolidge said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you cheer when they killed 608 American soldiers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No, but you cheer when our mercenary troops kill thousands of Iraqi civilians, all for the Oligarchy.


----------



## easyt65

Care4all said:


> WHO brings on Armageddon in the End Times Original Tree?  The Anti Christ.
> Does this mean you are admitting or inferring that  Donald J Trump is the anti Christ?


Hardly. The only ones who believe Trump will bring about the end of all they know, love, and hold dear are the corrupt, power-hungry, would be self-appointed Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat career criminals who have just committed treason for their own personal / party gain, Washington Establishment Politicians who are used to being able to do what ever they like whenever they like without attention being drawn, and arrogant, corrupt, unethical, politically manipulative, fake news media who have been exposed and seen their firm grasp on the minds of ignorant sheep shattered.

Trump has shaken the very foundation of career politics and the fake news media, threatening to expose and wipe them out completely. Iran suffered a damaging strike by President Trump, only a small taste of the continuous (self-inflicted) blows the President has orchestrated / affected against the terrorist / enemy-of-the-state Democrats and their surrogate propaganda-pushing media.


----------



## Care4all

The govt guy assassinated was a murderous  thug, and has been for a few decades....  we've had opportunity to assassinate him on many occasions, but previous presidencies held back, because in their estimates and assessments determined it would harm us, our allies, etc more, if we did...

One major fear with Trump is he is knee jerk, he never looks at the future, and never thinks things through, he's clueless on military strategies or Defence in general....

All of his actions, on every defense issue, he has gone against his men, with knowledge and wisdom.

That is frightening!


----------



## evenflow1969

MarathonMike said:


> Maybe it's time we go full bore, literally on complete oil independence and kiss off OPEC for good. From what I read we are about 90% energy independent right now. Do we need to mess with the Middle East at all if we are 100% self sufficient with oil and gas?


By far the smartest thing I have heard on this thread! Thank you Mike ! A goal worth taking on right there!


----------



## easyt65

Flash said:


> That funny, we all thought Obama was the Anti Christ.


He might still be - it's a coin toss at this point, depending on if Biden will be able to make him a USSC Justice or 'the world' makes him the leader of the United Nations 1st.


----------



## evenflow1969

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST


Thank you Grandpa! Coming to the realization that a letter infront of your name does not effect the consequences of your actions. This is a start toward better policy. World war 2 was started with a smaller move.


----------



## Care4all

easyt65 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHO brings on Armageddon in the End Times Original Tree?  The Anti Christ.
> Does this mean you are admitting or inferring that  Donald J Trump is the anti Christ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. The only ones who believe Trump will bring about the end of all they know, love, and hold dear are the corrupt, power-hungry, would be self-appointed Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat career criminals who have just committed treason for their own personal / party gain, Washington Establishment Politicians who are used to being able to do what ever they like whenever they like without attention being drawn, and arrogant, corrupt, unethical, politically manipulative, fake news media who have been exposed and seen their firm grasp on the minds of ignorant sheep shattered.
> 
> Trump has shaken the very foundation of career politics and the fake news media, threatening to expose and wipe them out completely. Iran suffered a damaging strike by President Trump, only a small taste of the continuous (self-inflicted) blows the President has orchestrated / affected against the terrorist / enemy-of-the-state Democrats and their surrogate propaganda-pushing media.
Click to expand...

Hey!!!  It wasn't me bringing up the endtimes on this one!!!  

It was original tree posting all of those firey destruction pics....

I simply asked him a question!!!


----------



## Flash

Obama delt with Suleimani by kissing his ass and giving him a blowjob.  Didn't work out too well, did it?

Obama Strikes a Deal--With Qassem Suleimani - by Lee Smith

*Obama Strikes a Deal--With Qassem Suleimani*

Obama likes Suleimani, and admires his work. As the president reportedly told a group of Arab officials in May, the Arabs "need to learn from Iran's example."


----------



## gipper

Flash said:


> Obama delt with Suleimani by kissing his ass and giving him a blowjob.  Didn't work out too well, did it?
> 
> Obama Strikes a Deal--With Qassem Suleimani - by Lee Smith
> 
> *Obama Strikes a Deal--With Qassem Suleimani*
> 
> Obama likes Suleimani, and admires his work. As the president reportedly told a group of Arab officials in May, the Arabs "need to learn from Iran's example."


That’s not reasonable. O was a terrible war criminal but as relates Iran, we had peace with them under Ears. I would say that’s better then our current situation. No?


----------



## Flash

Care4all said:


> The govt guy assassinated was a murderous  thug, and has been for a few decades....  we've had opportunity to assassinate him on many occasions, but previous presidencies held back, because in their estimates and assessments determined it would harm us, our allies, etc more, if we did...
> 
> One major fear with Trump is he is knee jerk, he never looks at the future, and never thinks things through, he's clueless on military strategies or Defence in general....
> 
> All of his actions, on every defense issue, he has gone against his men, with knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> That is frightening!




You are confused.

Trump has shown great restraint in dealing with the Iranian terrorists.  He did not respond when they attacked American assets.  However, he told them to knock it off.  They didn't listen to him.

Trump is not a weak Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or a Barry "give the Iranians barrels of cash" Obama.


----------



## Redfish

gipper said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
Click to expand...


better them than american women and children.   never forget, the Iranian muslim radicals want you, your women and your kids dead.


----------



## Redfish

gipper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama delt with Suleimani by kissing his ass and giving him a blowjob.  Didn't work out too well, did it?
> 
> Obama Strikes a Deal--With Qassem Suleimani - by Lee Smith
> 
> *Obama Strikes a Deal--With Qassem Suleimani*
> 
> Obama likes Suleimani, and admires his work. As the president reportedly told a group of Arab officials in May, the Arabs "need to learn from Iran's example."
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not reasonable. O was a terrible war criminal but as relates Iran, we had peace with them under Ears. I would say that’s better then our current situation. No?
Click to expand...



wrong, we BOUGHT  temporary peace, now our money is being used by them to conduct terrorist raids.  Obozo was an idiot thinking he could deal with these animals or buy them off.


----------



## Flash

These Moon Bats are so inflicted with TDS that they are on the side of the Iranian terrorists.

Can you imagine that?


----------



## Oddball

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST


A-yup.

And now the drips who said nothing for the previous eight years are all going like....

Meanwhile, all the stooges who rightly decried the Mulatto Messiah's warmongering will go...

And the band played on....


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

gipper said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you cheer when they killed 608 American soldiers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but you cheer when our mercenary troops kill thousands of Iraqi civilians, all for the Oligarchy.
Click to expand...


I’m not cheering for anyone. Don sanctioned what needed to be done. We are done paying those assholes billions of dollars, like oboe did. Another 911 can never be allowed to happen again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustyInfinity

Flash said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> The govt guy assassinated was a murderous  thug, and has been for a few decades....  we've had opportunity to assassinate him on many occasions, but previous presidencies held back, because in their estimates and assessments determined it would harm us, our allies, etc more, if we did...
> 
> One major fear with Trump is he is knee jerk, he never looks at the future, and never thinks things through, he's clueless on military strategies or Defence in general....
> 
> All of his actions, on every defense issue, he has gone against his men, with knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> That is frightening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> Trump has shown great restraint in dealing with the Iranian terrorists.  He did not respond when they attacked American assets.  However, he told them to knock it off.  They didn't listen to him.
> 
> Trump is not a weak Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or a Barry "give the Iranians barrels of cash" Obama.
Click to expand...


Anyone wonder what the Iranian General was doing in Iraq causing trouble at our embassy?  I don't want any wars, I don't think Trump does either, but the Iranians can't just run around killing people.  Trump showed great restraint when the Iranians started threatening tankers, I'm sure he will do the same here.  If you guys do something stupid, you are going to get swatted.  Let's not forget Iran's creed is death to absolutely everyone who is not them.  Eventually they will have to be dealt with.  We can hold off as long as we can, but once they go nuclear, they will have to be taken out.


----------



## The Original Tree

*





Actually The Battle of Gog and Magog occurs before The Anti Christ is revealed.  One must remember that this prophecy is over 2,500 years old and in all that time Russia, Iran and Turkey have never been allied, until very recently.  Gog and Magog & all their armies are miraculously destroyed on the Mountains of Israel and the whole world sees it.

This is why Israel feels secure at the time of his appearing because all of their enemies are obliterated, and it is why they sign a peace treaty with The Anti Christ.

Imagine if you will, Israel and their attitude and mood when they see their main enemies; the combined armies of Russia, Turkey, Iran, Libya, Somalia, Algeria, & Ethiopia be completely wiped off of the face of The Earth, and how that will put them at ease.  

Then the son of perdition will go to them with a deal that they cannot resist.  And they will sign that deal with The Devil Incarnate, and then begins the 7 year period called The Great Tribulation.

Then comes the 7 Trumpet Judgments, The 7 Seal Judgments, and 7 Bowl Judgments which destroy half of all human, animal and plant life on Earth.  Then at the end of those 7 terrible years, 2/3rds of all Jews are exterminated, and just as The Anti Christ and False Prophet move to destroy the last 1/3rd of Jews left on Earth with the remaining armies on Earth, Christ appears in the 2nd coming, goes to Bosrah and destroys all the armies there, then goes up to the Valley of Megiddo and destroys all the armies there, then he takes The Anti Christ and False Prophet, judges them and cast them in to the pit of Hell.  Then He (Yeshua - Jesus) judges the rest of mankind, and removes all evil doers from Earth and casts them in to The Pit with Satan, the Anti Christ and False Prophet.

The 1,000 Year Reign of Peace begins with Christ sitting on the throne of David, and wearing the  in Jerusalem. worthy.  This is what the Bible verse "They shall beat their swords in to plowshares" references.

After 1,000 years, Christ releases Satan one more time to see if any people will want to follow him after experiencing 1,000 years of peace and prosperity where there is no sickness, war or death.

Surprisingly, many people do join Satan and try to destroy Israel one more time, and it is Gog and Magog that decides to rebel against God again.  So there are actually two wars of Gog & Magog.  One before The Great Tribulation and one after the 1,000 Millennial Reign of Christ.*



Care4all said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *At least his death is exposing The Iranian Terrorists on this site.
> 
> Faun, Car4All, BasqueRomance, Gipper, Penelope, Occupied, LOL*
> 
> 
> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think attacking our embassy was proof, No?
> 
> Are you and Care4all, licking Ayatollah Assahollah today?*
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please someone...anyone...prove the general was a terrorist. Please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, the general was responsible for the embassy attack in which no one was killed. Do you have proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They spray painted that he was their leader right on the Embassy wall FFS.  SMH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This is Iran as we approach The End Times. Any questions?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one ponder how and why $1.7B in cash was delivered under the cover of darkness if the highest ranking general was killing US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Things were calm, until Trump came around and tried to destroy anything Obama touched....
> And without thought or measure, broke the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Donnie has been provoking Iran, since he took office. Like O, he is controlled by the MIC and the billionaires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHO brings on Armageddon in the End Times Original Tree?  The Anti Christ.
> 
> Does this mean you are admitting or inferring that  Donald J Trump is the anti Christ?
Click to expand...


----------



## gipper

Butch_Coolidge said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you cheer when they killed 608 American soldiers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but you cheer when our mercenary troops kill thousands of Iraqi civilians, all for the Oligarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not cheering for anyone. Don sanctioned what needed to be done. We are done paying those assholes billions of dollars, like oboe did. Another 911 can never be allowed to happen again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

He did not need to do this. It was entirely unjustified, provocative, and will result in more dead Americans. 

Tell me when Iran attacks our homeland. Then and only then, do we go to war.


----------



## easyt65

Care4all said:


> One major fear with Trump is he is knee jerk, he never looks at the future, and never thinks things through, he's clueless on military strategies or Defence in general....
> 
> All of his actions, on every defense issue, he has gone against his men, with knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> That is frightening!



The 'Knee Jerk' / 'Never looks at the future' claim is pure hysterical, Trump-hating BS from the 'usual suspects' and surrogate Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat mouthpieces, debunked over and over.

The 'fear-monger's from the Left forecasted DOOM when Trump slapped our NATO allies and told them the US was not going to lay down with its legs spread any longer, paying more for THEIR defense than they were willing to spend...and low and behold they began paying their fair share and more.

Before Trump was elected the Democrats disparaged him with every insult, every personal attack they  could and channeled their inner 'Nostradamus' to declare President Trump would destroy the country, that the economy would collapse, and the world as we knew it would come to an end.
-- In a way it did - IT GOT BETTER. The strongest economy and most success in decades, in some cases the best  ever.

Barry kissed Putin's and the Shah's asses. He aided and abetted our enemies, resulting ion American deaths. He negotiated from positions of weakness, was too cowardly to demand US hostages be part of his personal Un-Constitutional treaty, and ended up paying a massive ransom for them later.  Barry GAVE Putin Crimea while screwing Ukraine. He declared a 'RED LINE' that was called, and he cowardly backed down, attempting to claim that it was not HIS 'Red Line' but 'the worlds''. Yeah...the world laughed at his ass and corrected him, reminding HE was the one who issued such a ridiculous bluff he was not prepared to follow-through on if it was called.

Iran conducted two attacks on the US recently...and Democrats and snowflakes are on their knees groveling before Iran, apologizing for responding to those attacks in which an American died. It's one thing to be n your knees before China, groveling and arguing that to  maintain the status quo - in their favor - we should just play nice and give them what they want, to NOT fight back, when no one is actually being killed. When  snowflakes and Dems grovel before our enemy AFTER THEY KILL US CITIZENS, though, it makes me want to puke and kick their sorry, treasonous asses out of the country. It leads me...and others...to believe sometimes that you people would surrender the nation to our enemies without firing a shot if they  declared we do so or have to fight them in war.....

_"As long as they promise not to kill us and rule us 'fairly, I think it would be okay....."
- "As long as I get to be in a position of power, I'm fine with it (Pelosi)

?!   _


----------



## Care4all

Flash said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> The govt guy assassinated was a murderous  thug, and has been for a few decades....  we've had opportunity to assassinate him on many occasions, but previous presidencies held back, because in their estimates and assessments determined it would harm us, our allies, etc more, if we did...
> 
> One major fear with Trump is he is knee jerk, he never looks at the future, and never thinks things through, he's clueless on military strategies or Defence in general....
> 
> All of his actions, on every defense issue, he has gone against his men, with knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> That is frightening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> Trump has shown great restraint in dealing with the Iranian terrorists.  He did not respond when they attacked American assets.  However, he told them to knock it off.  They didn't listen to him.
> 
> Trump is not a weak Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or a Barry "give the Iranians barrels of cash" Obama.
Click to expand...

Ahhh, yes, of course, Trump is so wise!  Filled with God given wisdom!  

I suppose time will tell after Iran's retaliation.....  hope no one on this board has family stationed over there....


----------



## Redfish

Care4all said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> The govt guy assassinated was a murderous  thug, and has been for a few decades....  we've had opportunity to assassinate him on many occasions, but previous presidencies held back, because in their estimates and assessments determined it would harm us, our allies, etc more, if we did...
> 
> One major fear with Trump is he is knee jerk, he never looks at the future, and never thinks things through, he's clueless on military strategies or Defence in general....
> 
> All of his actions, on every defense issue, he has gone against his men, with knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> That is frightening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> Trump has shown great restraint in dealing with the Iranian terrorists.  He did not respond when they attacked American assets.  However, he told them to knock it off.  They didn't listen to him.
> 
> Trump is not a weak Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or a Barry "give the Iranians barrels of cash" Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, yes, of course, Trump is so wise!  Filled with God given wisdom!
> 
> I suppose time will tell after Iran's retaliation.....  hope no one on this board has family stationed over there....
Click to expand...



the Iranian mullahs want YOU dead, do you understand that?


----------



## Care4all

easyt65 said:


> The 'Knee Jerk' / 'Never looks at the future' claim is pure hysterical, Trump-hating BS from the 'usual suspects' and surrogate Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat mouthpieces, debunked over and over.



Trump plays with Checkers, he doesn't know how to play Chess....

He does not think ahead.

What is his strategy with this assassination?

What move does he think the Iranians will take next?  And what move does he think we will take, after that, etc?


----------



## DustyInfinity

gipper said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you cheer when they killed 608 American soldiers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but you cheer when our mercenary troops kill thousands of Iraqi civilians, all for the Oligarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not cheering for anyone. Don sanctioned what needed to be done. We are done paying those assholes billions of dollars, like oboe did. Another 911 can never be allowed to happen again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not need to do this. It was entirely unjustified, provocative, and will result in more dead Americans.
> 
> Tell me when Iran attacks our homeland. Then and only then, do we go to war.
Click to expand...


Again, I don't think Trump wants war.  He showed great restraint with the tanker business.  The Iranian general was IN Iraq during a threat to our embassy.  I think Iran has some explaining to do.


----------



## dblack

Care4all said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Knee Jerk' / 'Never looks at the future' claim is pure hysterical, Trump-hating BS from the 'usual suspects' and surrogate Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat mouthpieces, debunked over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump plays with Checkers, he doesn't know how to play Chess....
> 
> He does not think ahead.
> 
> What is his strategy with this assassination?
> 
> What move does he think the Iranians will take next?  And what move does he think we will take, after that, etc?
Click to expand...


The Iranians will realize the error of their ways and fly straight. They're real big on "forgive and forget".


----------



## DustyInfinity

Care4all said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Knee Jerk' / 'Never looks at the future' claim is pure hysterical, Trump-hating BS from the 'usual suspects' and surrogate Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat mouthpieces, debunked over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump plays with Checkers, he doesn't know how to play Chess....
> 
> He does not think ahead.
> 
> What is his strategy with this assassination?
> 
> What move does he think the Iranians will take next?  And what move does he think we will take, after that, etc?
Click to expand...


So is it chess to give Iran money, and let their generals run around foreign countries killing people?


----------



## Flash

Care4all said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> The govt guy assassinated was a murderous  thug, and has been for a few decades....  we've had opportunity to assassinate him on many occasions, but previous presidencies held back, because in their estimates and assessments determined it would harm us, our allies, etc more, if we did...
> 
> One major fear with Trump is he is knee jerk, he never looks at the future, and never thinks things through, he's clueless on military strategies or Defence in general....
> 
> All of his actions, on every defense issue, he has gone against his men, with knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> That is frightening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> Trump has shown great restraint in dealing with the Iranian terrorists.  He did not respond when they attacked American assets.  However, he told them to knock it off.  They didn't listen to him.
> 
> Trump is not a weak Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or a Barry "give the Iranians barrels of cash" Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, yes, of course, Trump is so wise!  Filled with God given wisdom!
> 
> I suppose time will tell after Iran's retaliation.....  hope no one on this board has family stationed over there....
Click to expand...



Stop being a chickenshit little pussy.


----------



## Care4all

Redfish said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> The govt guy assassinated was a murderous  thug, and has been for a few decades....  we've had opportunity to assassinate him on many occasions, but previous presidencies held back, because in their estimates and assessments determined it would harm us, our allies, etc more, if we did...
> 
> One major fear with Trump is he is knee jerk, he never looks at the future, and never thinks things through, he's clueless on military strategies or Defence in general....
> 
> All of his actions, on every defense issue, he has gone against his men, with knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> That is frightening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> Trump has shown great restraint in dealing with the Iranian terrorists.  He did not respond when they attacked American assets.  However, he told them to knock it off.  They didn't listen to him.
> 
> Trump is not a weak Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or a Barry "give the Iranians barrels of cash" Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, yes, of course, Trump is so wise!  Filled with God given wisdom!
> 
> I suppose time will tell after Iran's retaliation.....  hope no one on this board has family stationed over there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranian mullahs want YOU dead, do you understand that?
Click to expand...

And they want us dead, even more so, now....  right?


----------



## Flash

Redfish said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> The govt guy assassinated was a murderous  thug, and has been for a few decades....  we've had opportunity to assassinate him on many occasions, but previous presidencies held back, because in their estimates and assessments determined it would harm us, our allies, etc more, if we did...
> 
> One major fear with Trump is he is knee jerk, he never looks at the future, and never thinks things through, he's clueless on military strategies or Defence in general....
> 
> All of his actions, on every defense issue, he has gone against his men, with knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> That is frightening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> Trump has shown great restraint in dealing with the Iranian terrorists.  He did not respond when they attacked American assets.  However, he told them to knock it off.  They didn't listen to him.
> 
> Trump is not a weak Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or a Barry "give the Iranians barrels of cash" Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, yes, of course, Trump is so wise!  Filled with God given wisdom!
> 
> I suppose time will tell after Iran's retaliation.....  hope no one on this board has family stationed over there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranian mullahs want YOU dead, do you understand that?
Click to expand...



The TDS mental illness all these Moon Bats have is making them side with the Muslim terrorists after an American embassy was attacked. 

Kinda of pathetic when you think about it, isn't it?


----------



## kyzr

Care4all said:


> The govt guy assassinated was a murderous  thug, and has been for a few decades....  we've had opportunity to assassinate him on many occasions, but previous presidencies held back, because in their estimates and assessments determined it would harm us, our allies, etc more, if we did...
> 
> One major fear with Trump is he is knee jerk, he never looks at the future, and never thinks things through, he's clueless on military strategies or Defence in general....
> 
> All of his actions, on every defense issue, he has gone against his men, with knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> That is frightening!



The difference being that Trump adequately funded the DOD instead of cutting their budget.
Trump knows he has all the cards and when his generals say "we're good" Trump pulls the trigger.

Trump has very good instincts.  He was right in Syria, and he's right on Iran.  I hope to hell he's right on NK.


----------



## Flash

Care4all said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> The govt guy assassinated was a murderous  thug, and has been for a few decades....  we've had opportunity to assassinate him on many occasions, but previous presidencies held back, because in their estimates and assessments determined it would harm us, our allies, etc more, if we did...
> 
> One major fear with Trump is he is knee jerk, he never looks at the future, and never thinks things through, he's clueless on military strategies or Defence in general....
> 
> All of his actions, on every defense issue, he has gone against his men, with knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> That is frightening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> Trump has shown great restraint in dealing with the Iranian terrorists.  He did not respond when they attacked American assets.  However, he told them to knock it off.  They didn't listen to him.
> 
> Trump is not a weak Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or a Barry "give the Iranians barrels of cash" Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, yes, of course, Trump is so wise!  Filled with God given wisdom!
> 
> I suppose time will tell after Iran's retaliation.....  hope no one on this board has family stationed over there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranian mullahs want YOU dead, do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they want us dead, even more so, now....  right?
Click to expand...



The filthy Iranians have been shouting "Death to America" ever since that asshole Jimmy Carter was President.  What else is new?


----------



## Redfish

Care4all said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> The govt guy assassinated was a murderous  thug, and has been for a few decades....  we've had opportunity to assassinate him on many occasions, but previous presidencies held back, because in their estimates and assessments determined it would harm us, our allies, etc more, if we did...
> 
> One major fear with Trump is he is knee jerk, he never looks at the future, and never thinks things through, he's clueless on military strategies or Defence in general....
> 
> All of his actions, on every defense issue, he has gone against his men, with knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> That is frightening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> Trump has shown great restraint in dealing with the Iranian terrorists.  He did not respond when they attacked American assets.  However, he told them to knock it off.  They didn't listen to him.
> 
> Trump is not a weak Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or a Barry "give the Iranians barrels of cash" Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, yes, of course, Trump is so wise!  Filled with God given wisdom!
> 
> I suppose time will tell after Iran's retaliation.....  hope no one on this board has family stationed over there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranian mullahs want YOU dead, do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they want us dead, even more so, now....  right?
Click to expand...



no, they have wanted us dead for 3000 years,  the Koran teaches them to want us dead.   Study why the europeans started the crusades against islam.  you might learn something


----------



## kyzr

gipper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama delt with Suleimani by kissing his ass and giving him a blowjob.  Didn't work out too well, did it?
> 
> Obama Strikes a Deal--With Qassem Suleimani - by Lee Smith
> 
> *Obama Strikes a Deal--With Qassem Suleimani*
> 
> Obama likes Suleimani, and admires his work. As the president reportedly told a group of Arab officials in May, the Arabs "need to learn from Iran's example."
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not reasonable. O was a terrible war criminal but as relates Iran, we had peace with them under Ears. I would say that’s better then our current situation. No?
Click to expand...


Hell no.  Giving Iran $150b to help fund their nuclear ambitions and global terror network should never have happened.


----------



## easyt65

gipper said:


> That’s not reasonable. O was a terrible war criminal but as relates Iran, we had peace with them under Ears.....


?!

From Iran's top IED Bomb-maker(s) to their surrogate terrorist groups spread throughout the Middle East that have fired off rockets killing US citizens / troops to attacks on US embassies - Iran has been killing Americans for more than a decade - especially during 'ears'.   

Gen. Qassem Soleimani led the Revolutionary Guard’s elite Quds Force, responsible for the Islamic Republic’s foreign campaigns...he was a shadowy figure in command of Iran’s proxy forces, responsible for fighters in Syria backing President Bashar Assad and for the deaths of American troops in Iraq

In secret U.S. diplomatic cables released by WikiLeaks, Obama ordered- U.S. officials openly discussed Iraqi efforts to reach out to Soleimani to stop rocket attacks on the highly secured Green Zone in Baghdad in 2009.

_ ‘Gen. Petreaus, you should know that I, Qassem Soleimani, control the policy for Iran with respect to Iraq, Lebanon, Gaza and Afghanistan,’” _Soleimani once declared_. 



https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...286cb0-2de5-11ea-bffe-020c88b3f120_story.html

._

_

_


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Care4all said:


> The govt guy assassinated was a murderous  thug, and has been for a few decades....  we've had opportunity to assassinate him on many occasions, but previous presidencies held back, because in their estimates and assessments determined it would harm us, our allies, etc more, if we did...
> 
> One major fear with Trump is he is knee jerk, he never looks at the future, and never thinks things through, he's clueless on military strategies or Defence in general....
> 
> All of his actions, on every defense issue, he has gone against his men, with knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> That is frightening!



Trump has many advisors.   He probably doesn't just make a decision like that all alone.


----------



## Flash

Obama was raised a Muslim.

That is why he kissed the ass of the Muslims so much, and gave them barrels and barrels of cash.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

kyzr said:


> Hell no.  Giving Iran $150b to help fund their nuclear ambitions and global terror network should never have happened.



Right?

When Obama gifted the Iranian leadership, the Hyena Left was all for it.  Ecstatic.  They called it one of the most brilliant diplomatic moves in US history.  Imbeciles.

Folks, it's never been clearer that we are dealing with terrorists both foreign AND DOMESTIC.

If we don't deal with the domestic terrorists, we are still left extremely vulnerable.


----------



## Care4all

You went from joyfully singing,

Ding dong the Neocon's dead, the neocon's dead, the neocon's dead, ding dong the wicked neocon's dead...

When you elected Trump!

To what now?


----------



## Flash

For the eight years during the Obama Administration, Suleimani was safe and no action was even considered against him.

Elections definitely had consequences for this asshole.


----------



## skews13

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> pThose sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST



What Trump just did was assassinate a foreign leader without any consultation with Congress. A long standing policy in international circles.

Do any of you fucking idiots have any idea what just got started?

Trump has just changed the rules of the game. He has now given a green light for assassination of foreign leaders, including our own. He's opened himself up to assassination. His children, furture Presidents, Congressional leaders, their children, Ambassadors, business leaders, etc.

Anywhere. 

What happens the next time Air Force one puts itself within shoulder fired missile range somewhere in the world?

What happens when suicide bombers start operating with impunity on our shores?

What happens anytime any American within range of a sniper rifle gets off a plane, out of a taxi somewhere in the world?

Well understand this. The Iranians have long memories, and long reach. Trump isn't going to have secret service protection forever, and neither of none of his kids.

And Mar A Lago is a very soft target. And anywhere along the road coming from it.

See you down the road.


----------



## Care4all

Flash said:


> Obama was raised a Muslim.
> 
> That is why he kissed the ass of the Muslims so much, and gave them barrels and barrels of cash.


No he wasn't, ya liar!


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

gipper said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you cheer when they killed 608 American soldiers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but you cheer when our mercenary troops kill thousands of Iraqi civilians, all for the Oligarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not cheering for anyone. Don sanctioned what needed to be done. We are done paying those assholes billions of dollars, like oboe did. Another 911 can never be allowed to happen again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not need to do this. It was entirely unjustified, provocative, and will result in more dead Americans.
> 
> Tell me when Iran attacks our homeland. Then and only then, do we go to war.
Click to expand...


You want to wait for another 911? You don’t like it, vote for Bernie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash

Care4all said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was raised a Muslim.
> 
> That is why he kissed the ass of the Muslims so much, and gave them barrels and barrels of cash.
> 
> 
> 
> No he wasn't, us liar!
Click to expand...



You are very confused about his, aren't you?  The sonofabitch even attended a filthy Muslim school.


----------



## Edgetho

#orangemanbad


----------



## edward37

Care4all said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one ponder how and why $1.7B in cash was delivered under the cover of darkness if the highest ranking general was killing US.
> 
> 
> 
> Things were calm, until Trump came around and tried to destroy anything Obama touched....
> And without thought or measure, broke the treaty.
Click to expand...

The pos trump is the real terrorist


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Care4all said:


> You went from joyfully singing,
> 
> Ding dong the Neocon's dead, the neocon's dead, the neocon's dead, ding dong the wicked neocon's dead...
> 
> When you elected Trump!
> 
> To what now?



You who ?


----------



## Flash

*General Qassem Soleimani has killed or badly wounded thousands of Americans over an extended period of time, and was plotting to kill many more...but got caught! He was directly and indirectly responsible for the death of millions of people, including the recent large number....*

* Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) January 3, 2020*



*....of PROTESTERS killed in Iran itself. While Iran will never be able to properly admit it, Soleimani was both hated and feared within the country. They are not nearly as saddened as the leaders will let the outside world believe. He should have been taken out many years ago!*

* Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) January 3, 2020*


*Iran never won a war, but never lost a negotiation!*

* Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) January 3, 2020*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

skews13 said:


> What happens the next time Air Force one puts itself within shoulder fired missile range somewhere in the world?



Nothing

My problem isn't the target or even the strike. It is the general overall hostilities in the Middle east.


----------



## Flash

The root of all this trouble


----------



## NightFox

Redfish said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> The govt guy assassinated was a murderous  thug, and has been for a few decades....  we've had opportunity to assassinate him on many occasions, but previous presidencies held back, because in their estimates and assessments determined it would harm us, our allies, etc more, if we did...
> 
> One major fear with Trump is he is knee jerk, he never looks at the future, and never thinks things through, he's clueless on military strategies or Defence in general....
> 
> All of his actions, on every defense issue, he has gone against his men, with knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> That is frightening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> Trump has shown great restraint in dealing with the Iranian terrorists.  He did not respond when they attacked American assets.  However, he told them to knock it off.  They didn't listen to him.
> 
> Trump is not a weak Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or a Barry "give the Iranians barrels of cash" Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, yes, of course, Trump is so wise!  Filled with God given wisdom!
> 
> I suppose time will tell after Iran's retaliation.....  hope no one on this board has family stationed over there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranian mullahs want YOU dead, do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they want us dead, even more so, now....  right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they have wanted us dead for 3000 years,  the Koran teaches them to want us dead.   Study why the europeans started the crusades against islam.  you might learn something
Click to expand...


3000 years huh, You might want to re-check your figures. 

"_4 out of 3 people struggle with math_" -- *Anonymous*


----------



## jc456

bodecea said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
Click to expand...

how so?  explain your point.


----------



## jc456

gipper said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
Click to expand...

huh?  explain


----------



## jc456

NightFox said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> Trump has shown great restraint in dealing with the Iranian terrorists.  He did not respond when they attacked American assets.  However, he told them to knock it off.  They didn't listen to him.
> 
> Trump is not a weak Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or a Barry "give the Iranians barrels of cash" Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, yes, of course, Trump is so wise!  Filled with God given wisdom!
> 
> I suppose time will tell after Iran's retaliation.....  hope no one on this board has family stationed over there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranian mullahs want YOU dead, do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they want us dead, even more so, now....  right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they have wanted us dead for 3000 years,  the Koran teaches them to want us dead.   Study why the europeans started the crusades against islam.  you might learn something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3000 years huh, You might want to re-check your figures.
> 
> "_4 out of 3 people struggle with math_" -- *Anonymous*
Click to expand...

That's a big ooopss.


----------



## Nostra




----------



## edward37

The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer


----------



## Flash

edward37 said:


> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer




Democrats can not be trusted with national security issues.  Hell, half of the bastards are Muslims.


----------



## Care4all

edward37 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one ponder how and why $1.7B in cash was delivered under the cover of darkness if the highest ranking general was killing US.
> 
> 
> 
> Things were calm, until Trump came around and tried to destroy anything Obama touched....
> And without thought or measure, broke the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pos trump is the real terrorist
Click to expand...

The Iranian guy, was a real terrorist, we've known this for years and years....  we chose not to kill him previously by other presidents, because of the hornet's nest that would be awakened by the punch, and long term results of this...

We'll see, trillions of dollars and lost lives later, how it all works out...  And a DOW that falls...

I pray for the best, but fear the worst.

What is Trump`s long term strategy, if he even has one?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

edward37 said:


> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer


Wise move. Democrats leak worse than a kitchen strainer.


----------



## Care4all

Flash said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats can not be trusted with national security issues.  Hell, half of the bastards are Muslims.
Click to expand...

Right!  We should trust the Republicans like president GW Bush, and newly made neocons like Trump....


----------



## Nostra

edward37 said:


> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer


Giving Nazi Pelousy and Shifferbrains a heads up would result in an immediate call from those two clowns to Iran warning them.


----------



## jc456

edward37 said:


> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer


yeah cause the dems love him sooo much right?  too fking funny.  take your evil and walk.


----------



## jc456

Nostra said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer
> 
> 
> 
> Giving Nazi Pelousy and Shifferbrains a heads up would result in an immediate call from those two clowns to Iran warning them.
Click to expand...

they would have interfered and told the Iranians about the airstrike.  You know it, and I know it.


----------



## skews13

Grampa Murked U said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer
> 
> 
> 
> Wise move. Democrats leak worse than a kitchen strainer.
Click to expand...


Wrong. He was supposed to inform the chairman of the House foreign relations committee.

Just keep this in mind when Democrats retake control of the Presidency grandpa. I have the feeling you will be the loudest whiner on the board once Republicans have been completely shut out of eveything, and you can bet your last nickel, that;s exactly what's going to happen.

Because it will be a wise move.


----------



## Nostra




----------



## edward37

TWEET  TWEET
A number of President Donald Trump’s old tweets that claimed his predecessor Barack Obama would bomb Iran to boost his polling numbers are going viral again after a U.S. airstrike that killed Iran’s top general. 

Trump only tweeted an image of an American flag following the killing of Maj. Gen. Qassem Soleimani near Baghdad International Airport on Friday morning.


----------



## dblack

Care4all said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one ponder how and why $1.7B in cash was delivered under the cover of darkness if the highest ranking general was killing US.
> 
> 
> 
> Things were calm, until Trump came around and tried to destroy anything Obama touched....
> And without thought or measure, broke the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pos trump is the real terrorist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Iranian guy, was a real terrorist, we've known this for years and years....  we chose not to kill him previously by other presidents, because of the hornet's nest that would be awakened by the punch, and long term results of this...
> 
> We'll see, trillions of dollars and lost lives later, how it all works out...  And a DOW that falls...
> 
> I pray for the best, but fear the worst.
> 
> What is Trump`s long term strategy, if he even has one?
Click to expand...


He doesn't have one. We elected a reality-TV star. What did we expect?


----------



## jc456

Care4all said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one ponder how and why $1.7B in cash was delivered under the cover of darkness if the highest ranking general was killing US.
> 
> 
> 
> Things were calm, until Trump came around and tried to destroy anything Obama touched....
> And without thought or measure, broke the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pos trump is the real terrorist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Iranian guy, was a real terrorist, we've known this for years and years....  we chose not to kill him previously by other presidents, because of the hornet's nest that would be awakened by the punch, and long term results of this...
> 
> We'll see, trillions of dollars and lost lives later, how it all works out...  And a DOW that falls...
> 
> I pray for the best, but fear the worst.
> 
> What is Trump`s long term strategy, if he even has one?
Click to expand...

dude, if only you could read your own shit.  too fking funny.  What is the hornet's nest?  You're right, we should have let him live and take out hundreds of more americans.  cause fk, we shouldn't punish anyone for their atrocities.   right?

Were you this scared when Bin Laden was taken out?

perhaps, the intel was never there to take the evil fk out.  But it was,and trump took the shot.  Good shootin tex.


----------



## Care4all

Impeach the SOB 10 times over for not notifying my democratic representatives in Congress!!  He's lawless.


----------



## jc456

skews13 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer
> 
> 
> 
> Wise move. Democrats leak worse than a kitchen strainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. He was supposed to inform the chairman of the House foreign relations committee.
> 
> Just keep this in mind when Democrats retake control of the Presidency grandpa. I have the feeling you will be the loudest whiner on the board once Republicans have been completely shut out of eveything, and you can bet your last nickel, that;s exactly what's going to happen.
> 
> Because it will be a wise move.
Click to expand...

naw, we want to win this thing.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

skews13 said:


> I have the feeling you will be the loudest whiner on the board once Republicans have been completely shut out of eveything,



Then you would be wrong. When Obama did it like this I did not complain. I usually enthusiastically supported his air strikes. But the time has come to get out of that shithole.


----------



## Flash

Care4all said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats can not be trusted with national security issues.  Hell, half of the bastards are Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right!  We should trust the Republicans like president GW Bush, and newly made neocons like Trump....
Click to expand...



The Democrat filth hates this country.  We all know that.  They hate America because it is not the socialist shithole they desire so much.


----------



## Nostra

Care4all said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one ponder how and why $1.7B in cash was delivered under the cover of darkness if the highest ranking general was killing US.
> 
> 
> 
> Things were calm, until Trump came around and tried to destroy anything Obama touched....
> And without thought or measure, broke the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pos trump is the real terrorist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Iranian guy, was a real terrorist, we've known this for years and years....  we chose not to kill him previously by other presidents, because of the hornet's nest that would be awakened by the punch, and long term results of this...
> 
> We'll see, trillions of dollars and lost lives later, how it all works out...  And a DOW that falls...
> 
> I pray for the best, but fear the worst.
> 
> What is Trump`s long term strategy, if he even has one?
Click to expand...


Give them billions in cash an sign an agreement that let's them get nukes in 10 years........oh wait, wrong President.


----------



## jc456

Care4all said:


> Impeach the SOB 10 times over for not notifying my democratic representatives in Congress!!  He's lawless.


hahahaahhahaha,  fk off now.


----------



## Care4all

jc456 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one ponder how and why $1.7B in cash was delivered under the cover of darkness if the highest ranking general was killing US.
> 
> 
> 
> Things were calm, until Trump came around and tried to destroy anything Obama touched....
> And without thought or measure, broke the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pos trump is the real terrorist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Iranian guy, was a real terrorist, we've known this for years and years....  we chose not to kill him previously by other presidents, because of the hornet's nest that would be awakened by the punch, and long term results of this...
> 
> We'll see, trillions of dollars and lost lives later, how it all works out...  And a DOW that falls...
> 
> I pray for the best, but fear the worst.
> 
> What is Trump`s long term strategy, if he even has one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, if only you could read your own shit.  too fking funny.  What is the hornet's nest?  You're right, we should have let him live and take out hundreds of more americans.  cause fk, we shouldn't punish anyone for their atrocities.   right?
> 
> perhaps, the intel was never there to take the evil fk out.  But it was,and trump took the shot.  Good shootin tex.
Click to expand...

Dudette, if I need to tell you what the hornets nest is, you better just go back to your mama's kitchen, to continue your cooking lessons.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Care4all said:


> Impeach the SOB 10 times over for not notifying my democratic representatives in Congress!!  He's lawless.


How Obama Ignored Congress, and Misled America, on War in Libya


----------



## jc456

Flash said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats can not be trusted with national security issues.  Hell, half of the bastards are Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right!  We should trust the Republicans like president GW Bush, and newly made neocons like Trump....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat filth hates this country.  We all know that.  They hate America because it is not the socialist shithole they desire so much.
Click to expand...

they set all of this in motion with that 1.5 billion cash drop.  so they can all get fked.


----------



## Redfish

NightFox said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> Trump has shown great restraint in dealing with the Iranian terrorists.  He did not respond when they attacked American assets.  However, he told them to knock it off.  They didn't listen to him.
> 
> Trump is not a weak Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or a Barry "give the Iranians barrels of cash" Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, yes, of course, Trump is so wise!  Filled with God given wisdom!
> 
> I suppose time will tell after Iran's retaliation.....  hope no one on this board has family stationed over there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranian mullahs want YOU dead, do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they want us dead, even more so, now....  right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they have wanted us dead for 3000 years,  the Koran teaches them to want us dead.   Study why the europeans started the crusades against islam.  you might learn something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3000 years huh, You might want to re-check your figures.
> 
> "_4 out of 3 people struggle with math_" -- *Anonymous*
Click to expand...


Ok, 2000 years if that makes you happy.   but the point remains valid.  Muslims have been trying to kill non-muslims throughout all of recorded history.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## jc456

Care4all said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one ponder how and why $1.7B in cash was delivered under the cover of darkness if the highest ranking general was killing US.
> 
> 
> 
> Things were calm, until Trump came around and tried to destroy anything Obama touched....
> And without thought or measure, broke the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pos trump is the real terrorist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Iranian guy, was a real terrorist, we've known this for years and years....  we chose not to kill him previously by other presidents, because of the hornet's nest that would be awakened by the punch, and long term results of this...
> 
> We'll see, trillions of dollars and lost lives later, how it all works out...  And a DOW that falls...
> 
> I pray for the best, but fear the worst.
> 
> What is Trump`s long term strategy, if he even has one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, if only you could read your own shit.  too fking funny.  What is the hornet's nest?  You're right, we should have let him live and take out hundreds of more americans.  cause fk, we shouldn't punish anyone for their atrocities.   right?
> 
> perhaps, the intel was never there to take the evil fk out.  But it was,and trump took the shot.  Good shootin tex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dudette, if I need to tell you what the hornets nest is, you better just go back to your mama's kitchen, to continue your cooking lessons.
Click to expand...

yeah, yeah.  you have no fking clue loser.  evil was killed today, celebrate it.  You obviously have nothing else to say.  BTW, I believe in outing evil.  I see you don't.  But you are a demofk, so it goes without question.


----------



## kyzr

jc456 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats can not be trusted with national security issues.  Hell, half of the bastards are Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right!  We should trust the Republicans like president GW Bush, and newly made neocons like Trump....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat filth hates this country.  We all know that.  They hate America because it is not the socialist shithole they desire so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they set all of this in motion with that 1.5 billion cash drop.  so they can all get fked.
Click to expand...


They got $150b from Obama, the planeload of CASH was $1.5b.


----------



## Nostra

Care4all said:


> Impeach the SOB 10 times over for not notifying my democratic representatives in Congress!!  He's lawless.


You mean, like when Obama bombed Libya and said he didn't need to consult Congress?

Like that?


----------



## jc456

Redfish said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, yes, of course, Trump is so wise!  Filled with God given wisdom!
> 
> I suppose time will tell after Iran's retaliation.....  hope no one on this board has family stationed over there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranian mullahs want YOU dead, do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they want us dead, even more so, now....  right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they have wanted us dead for 3000 years,  the Koran teaches them to want us dead.   Study why the europeans started the crusades against islam.  you might learn something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3000 years huh, You might want to re-check your figures.
> 
> "_4 out of 3 people struggle with math_" -- *Anonymous*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, 2000 years if that makes you happy.   but the point remains valid.  Muslims have been trying to kill non-muslims throughout all of recorded history.
Click to expand...

dude, not to out you in public, but, it seems you don't understand that the US has only existed over 243 years.


----------



## Redfish

skews13 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer
> 
> 
> 
> Wise move. Democrats leak worse than a kitchen strainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. He was supposed to inform the chairman of the House foreign relations committee.
> 
> Just keep this in mind when Democrats retake control of the Presidency grandpa. I have the feeling you will be the loudest whiner on the board once Republicans have been completely shut out of eveything, and you can bet your last nickel, that;s exactly what's going to happen.
> 
> Because it will be a wise move.
Click to expand...



the democrat party is dead, it will never again control DC.   It was killed by Obama, Pelosi, Reid, Schiff, Schumer, Nadler, and quid pro quo Biden.

the party of Kennedy and Truman is as dead as Elvis.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Synthaholic said:


> View attachment 298057


Except his numbers have been going UP.

Leftist logic fail. Basic math fail too lol


----------



## edward37

No authority??
 number of President Donald Trump’s old tweets that claimed his predecessor Barack Obama would bomb Iran to boost his polling numbers are going viral again after a U.S. airstrike that killed Iran’s top general. 

Trump only tweeted an image of an American flag following the killing of Maj. Gen. Qassem Soleimani near Baghdad International Airport on Friday morning.




Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1212924762827046918







520K
9:32 PM - Jan 2, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

244K people are talking about this



The Trump administration-directed assassination of the senior Iranian commander was conducted without congressional authority and sparked fears among top-ranking Democrats that the U.S. could be about to enter another war.

People on Twitter quickly pointed out how Trump in 2011 and 2012 had repeatedly claimed Obama was about to enter a conflict with Iran in a bid to win re-election.


----------



## Redfish

jc456 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranian mullahs want YOU dead, do you understand that?
> 
> 
> 
> And they want us dead, even more so, now....  right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they have wanted us dead for 3000 years,  the Koran teaches them to want us dead.   Study why the europeans started the crusades against islam.  you might learn something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3000 years huh, You might want to re-check your figures.
> 
> "_4 out of 3 people struggle with math_" -- *Anonymous*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, 2000 years if that makes you happy.   but the point remains valid.  Muslims have been trying to kill non-muslims throughout all of recorded history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, not to out you in public, but, it seems you don't understand that the US has only existed over 243 years.
Click to expand...



by "us" I was referring to non-muslims, not americans.  Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Grampa Murked U said:


> Nothing
> My problem isn't the target or even the strike. It is the general overall hostilities in the Middle east.



You realize this is nothing "new" don't you?

Look at history.   This has been going on for a LONG time.


----------



## Redfish

edward37 said:


> No authority??
> number of President Donald Trump’s old tweets that claimed his predecessor Barack Obama would bomb Iran to boost his polling numbers are going viral again after a U.S. airstrike that killed Iran’s top general.
> 
> Trump only tweeted an image of an American flag following the killing of Maj. Gen. Qassem Soleimani near Baghdad International Airport on Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Trump
> 
> ✔@realDonaldTrump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 520K
> 9:32 PM - Jan 2, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 244K people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump administration-directed assassination of the senior Iranian commander was conducted without congressional authority and sparked fears among top-ranking Democrats that the U.S. could be about to enter another war.
> 
> People on Twitter quickly pointed out how Trump in 2011 and 2012 had repeatedly claimed Obama was about to enter a conflict with Iran in a bid to win re-election.




can you please give us the congressional approval cite for Obama giving 1.5 billion to the iranian terrorist government?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

edward37 said:


> No authority??
> number of President Donald Trump’s old tweets that claimed his predecessor Barack Obama would bomb Iran to boost his polling numbers are going viral again after a U.S. airstrike that killed Iran’s top general.
> 
> Trump only tweeted an image of an American flag following the killing of Maj. Gen. Qassem Soleimani near Baghdad International Airport on Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Trump
> 
> ✔@realDonaldTrump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 520K
> 9:32 PM - Jan 2, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 244K people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump administration-directed assassination of the senior Iranian commander was conducted without congressional authority and sparked fears among top-ranking Democrats that the U.S. could be about to enter another war.
> 
> People on Twitter quickly pointed out how Trump in 2011 and 2012 had repeatedly claimed Obama was about to enter a conflict with Iran in a bid to win re-election.


That flag trigger you eh?

Pretty sad


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Care4all said:


> Impeach the SOB 10 times over for not notifying my democratic representatives in Congress!!  He's lawless.



Sure!

Right AFTER we remove Pelosi, Schiff and ALL those on your side who side stepped the Constitution and unilaterally impeached Trump.  All without so much as allowing Trump's side any representation.   Closed door as a matter of fact.   There's something very wrong with you Domestic Terrorists.......oh WAIT!

Interesting how your side LOVES unilateral actions, until it's not theirs.  

If not for hypocrisy....what would the Left be ?


----------



## Redfish

edward37 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer
> 
> 
> 
> Wise move. Democrats leak worse than a kitchen strainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. He was supposed to inform the chairman of the House foreign relations committee.
> 
> Just keep this in mind when Democrats retake control of the Presidency grandpa. I have the feeling you will be the loudest whiner on the board once Republicans have been completely shut out of eveything, and you can bet your last nickel, that;s exactly what's going to happen.
> 
> Because it will be a wise move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party is dead, it will never again control DC.   It was killed by Obama, Pelosi, Reid, Schiff, Schumer, Nadler, and quid pro quo Biden.
> 
> the party of Kennedy and Truman is as dead as Elvis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully trump joins them  soon   Let him pull his BS on them
Click to expand...



do you ever post anything that makes sense?    If you are calling for the murder of the president,  I will forward this to the secret service and FBI and they will visit you soon.


----------



## jc456

Redfish said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they want us dead, even more so, now....  right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, they have wanted us dead for 3000 years,  the Koran teaches them to want us dead.   Study why the europeans started the crusades against islam.  you might learn something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3000 years huh, You might want to re-check your figures.
> 
> "_4 out of 3 people struggle with math_" -- *Anonymous*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, 2000 years if that makes you happy.   but the point remains valid.  Muslims have been trying to kill non-muslims throughout all of recorded history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, not to out you in public, but, it seems you don't understand that the US has only existed over 243 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> by "us" I was referring to non-muslims, not americans.  Sorry if I confused you.
Click to expand...

ahhhh, well if just non muslim, then I'd say, it's been since the 7th century.


----------



## charwin95

toobfreak said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> looks like Trump finally grew balls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *ONCE AGAIN: *
> 
> America has killed another major high level perennial terrorist who has long attacked and killed americans and american interests.
> Trump has shown Iran that America will not be intimidated by their terror tactics.
> The only thing Iran understands and respects is strength, not weakness.
> You never made friends with a scorpion by giving him another chance to sting you.
> 
> First thing the Left wants to do is retreat so Iran can say they won and beat back the Red Satan and be even more emboldened to attack us again.
> Doing the right thing is usually not the easy thing.  Doing the easy thing is seldom the best thing.
Click to expand...


1. He can easily be replace. The bomb that was used cost more. But the pay back against private Americans like me that travel overseas makes it more dangerous. And other American interest in ME.

2. Trump has shown nothing. These people are not scared at nobody especially to Trump. 

Here’s a real facts. In reality Trump showed dumb, stupid and cowardice in ME policies. 
He abandoned Kurds ally in northern Iraq  letting Putin and Assad take over the territory we gained from fighting ISIS. Putin, Assad and Iran are all in together supporting terrorism. 
Trump foreign policies are nothing but crap and laughable around the world. Dumb. 

The rest of your numbers are just pure garbage and cow dung.


----------



## jc456

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing
> My problem isn't the target or even the strike. It is the general overall hostilities in the Middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize this is nothing "new" don't you?
> 
> Look at history.   This has been going on for a LONG time.
Click to expand...

I believe that was his point.  however, killing evil is a good thing.  I don't care about anything else, getting rid of evil is always a good thing.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Grampa Murked U said:


> That flag trigger you eh?
> Pretty sad



Edward37 = Domestic Terrorist


----------



## edward37

jc456 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things were calm, until Trump came around and tried to destroy anything Obama touched....
> And without thought or measure, broke the treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> The pos trump is the real terrorist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Iranian guy, was a real terrorist, we've known this for years and years....  we chose not to kill him previously by other presidents, because of the hornet's nest that would be awakened by the punch, and long term results of this...
> 
> We'll see, trillions of dollars and lost lives later, how it all works out...  And a DOW that falls...
> 
> I pray for the best, but fear the worst.
> 
> What is Trump`s long term strategy, if he even has one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, if only you could read your own shit.  too fking funny.  What is the hornet's nest?  You're right, we should have let him live and take out hundreds of more americans.  cause fk, we shouldn't punish anyone for their atrocities.   right?
> 
> perhaps, the intel was never there to take the evil fk out.  But it was,and trump took the shot.  Good shootin tex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dudette, if I need to tell you what the hornets nest is, you better just go back to your mama's kitchen, to continue your cooking lessons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, yeah.  you have no fking clue loser.  evil was killed today, celebrate it.  You obviously have nothing else to say.  BTW, I believe in outing evil.  I see you don't.  But you are a demofk, so it goes without question.
Click to expand...




Redfish said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer
> 
> 
> 
> Wise move. Democrats leak worse than a kitchen strainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. He was supposed to inform the chairman of the House foreign relations committee.
> 
> Just keep this in mind when Democrats retake control of the Presidency grandpa. I have the feeling you will be the loudest whiner on the board once Republicans have been completely shut out of eveything, and you can bet your last nickel, that;s exactly what's going to happen.
> 
> Because it will be a wise move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party is dead, it will never again control DC.   It was killed by Obama, Pelosi, Reid, Schiff, Schumer, Nadler, and quid pro quo Biden.
> 
> the party of Kennedy and Truman is as dead as Elvis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully trump joins them  soon   Let him pull his BS on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you ever post anything that makes sense?    If you are calling for the murder of the president,  I will forward this to the secret service and FBI and they will visit you soon.
Click to expand...

Red  do me a favor and go fuk yourself


----------



## Nostra

Synthaholic said:


> View attachment 298057


Your only problem with your dumbass meme is that Trump's poll numbers have been on the rise due to the impeachment farce.


----------



## Redfish

jc456 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, they have wanted us dead for 3000 years,  the Koran teaches them to want us dead.   Study why the europeans started the crusades against islam.  you might learn something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3000 years huh, You might want to re-check your figures.
> 
> "_4 out of 3 people struggle with math_" -- *Anonymous*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, 2000 years if that makes you happy.   but the point remains valid.  Muslims have been trying to kill non-muslims throughout all of recorded history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, not to out you in public, but, it seems you don't understand that the US has only existed over 243 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> by "us" I was referring to non-muslims, not americans.  Sorry if I confused you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhh, well if just non muslim, then I'd say, it's been since the 7th century.
Click to expand...



good catch, I stand corrected

when was islam created - Google Search


----------



## bodecea

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
Click to expand...

So, you are now FOR a war in the Middle East.   #Becauseitsacult.


----------



## jc456

edward37 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer
> 
> 
> 
> Wise move. Democrats leak worse than a kitchen strainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. He was supposed to inform the chairman of the House foreign relations committee.
> 
> Just keep this in mind when Democrats retake control of the Presidency grandpa. I have the feeling you will be the loudest whiner on the board once Republicans have been completely shut out of eveything, and you can bet your last nickel, that;s exactly what's going to happen.
> 
> Because it will be a wise move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party is dead, it will never again control DC.   It was killed by Obama, Pelosi, Reid, Schiff, Schumer, Nadler, and quid pro quo Biden.
> 
> the party of Kennedy and Truman is as dead as Elvis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully trump joins them  soon   Let him pull his BS on them
Click to expand...

hmmmmmmmm, uh, MODs?


----------



## edward37

jc456 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing
> My problem isn't the target or even the strike. It is the general overall hostilities in the Middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize this is nothing "new" don't you?
> 
> Look at history.   This has been going on for a LONG time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that was his point.  however, killing evil is a good thing.  I don't care about anything else, getting rid of evil is always a good thing.
Click to expand...

WAG THE DOG ?


----------



## Redfish

edward37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pos trump is the real terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> The Iranian guy, was a real terrorist, we've known this for years and years....  we chose not to kill him previously by other presidents, because of the hornet's nest that would be awakened by the punch, and long term results of this...
> 
> We'll see, trillions of dollars and lost lives later, how it all works out...  And a DOW that falls...
> 
> I pray for the best, but fear the worst.
> 
> What is Trump`s long term strategy, if he even has one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, if only you could read your own shit.  too fking funny.  What is the hornet's nest?  You're right, we should have let him live and take out hundreds of more americans.  cause fk, we shouldn't punish anyone for their atrocities.   right?
> 
> perhaps, the intel was never there to take the evil fk out.  But it was,and trump took the shot.  Good shootin tex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dudette, if I need to tell you what the hornets nest is, you better just go back to your mama's kitchen, to continue your cooking lessons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, yeah.  you have no fking clue loser.  evil was killed today, celebrate it.  You obviously have nothing else to say.  BTW, I believe in outing evil.  I see you don't.  But you are a demofk, so it goes without question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wise move. Democrats leak worse than a kitchen strainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. He was supposed to inform the chairman of the House foreign relations committee.
> 
> Just keep this in mind when Democrats retake control of the Presidency grandpa. I have the feeling you will be the loudest whiner on the board once Republicans have been completely shut out of eveything, and you can bet your last nickel, that;s exactly what's going to happen.
> 
> Because it will be a wise move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party is dead, it will never again control DC.   It was killed by Obama, Pelosi, Reid, Schiff, Schumer, Nadler, and quid pro quo Biden.
> 
> the party of Kennedy and Truman is as dead as Elvis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully trump joins them  soon   Let him pull his BS on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you ever post anything that makes sense?    If you are calling for the murder of the president,  I will forward this to the secret service and FBI and they will visit you soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red  do me a favor and go fuk yourself
Click to expand...



I am not the least bit interested in your self sexual fantasies.   

but as long as you continue to post stupidity on this board, I will continue to make a fool of you.


----------



## Synthaholic

Grampa Murked U said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298057
> 
> 
> 
> Except his numbers have been going UP.
> 
> Leftist logic fail. Basic math fail too lol
Click to expand...

Bullshit. His disapproval’s are up, his approvals are down and the number wanting him removed is up.


----------



## edward37

jc456 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer
> 
> 
> 
> Wise move. Democrats leak worse than a kitchen strainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. He was supposed to inform the chairman of the House foreign relations committee.
> 
> Just keep this in mind when Democrats retake control of the Presidency grandpa. I have the feeling you will be the loudest whiner on the board once Republicans have been completely shut out of eveything, and you can bet your last nickel, that;s exactly what's going to happen.
> 
> Because it will be a wise move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party is dead, it will never again control DC.   It was killed by Obama, Pelosi, Reid, Schiff, Schumer, Nadler, and quid pro quo Biden.
> 
> the party of Kennedy and Truman is as dead as Elvis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully trump joins them  soon   Let him pull his BS on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmmmmmm, uh, MODs?
Click to expand...

Coward  Just like the pos you worship


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

jc456 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing
> My problem isn't the target or even the strike. It is the general overall hostilities in the Middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize this is nothing "new" don't you?
> 
> Look at history.   This has been going on for a LONG time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that was his point.  however, killing evil is a good thing.  I don't care about anything else, getting rid of evil is always a good thing.
Click to expand...


No, it wasn't.  In the context of this thread and his prior posts on this topic, he  referred to the CURRENT escalation.


----------



## Flash

kyzr said:


> [
> 
> 
> They got $150b from Obama, the planeload of CASH was $1.5b.



That money has been used to support Iranian Muslim terrorism.  The blood of that terrorism is all over Obama's hands.  What in the hell was that sonofabitch thinking by giving the Mullah billions of dollars?  It doesn't get any dumber than that.  These Moon Bats were idiots electing that dumbass Obama.


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer
> 
> 
> 
> Wise move. Democrats leak worse than a kitchen strainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. He was supposed to inform the chairman of the House foreign relations committee.
> 
> Just keep this in mind when Democrats retake control of the Presidency grandpa. I have the feeling you will be the loudest whiner on the board once Republicans have been completely shut out of eveything, and you can bet your last nickel, that;s exactly what's going to happen.
> 
> Because it will be a wise move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party is dead, it will never again control DC.   It was killed by Obama, Pelosi, Reid, Schiff, Schumer, Nadler, and quid pro quo Biden.
> 
> the party of Kennedy and Truman is as dead as Elvis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully trump joins them  soon   Let him pull his BS on them
Click to expand...

Not likely at this point edward....You still got 5 years to go before you even have a chance....Probably not then either.

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Edward37, Synthaholic = Domestic Terrorists


----------



## Care4all

Grampa Murked U said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeach the SOB 10 times over for not notifying my democratic representatives in Congress!!  He's lawless.
> 
> 
> 
> How Obama Ignored Congress, and Misled America, on War in Libya
Click to expand...

From your article, do you think this is what Trump n the Republican team, are doing now?  Lying to us about the imminent threat??


_
Due to the nature of the Libya conflict, these misrepresentations weren't nearly as consequential as, say, the way George W. Bush spoke out about weapons of mass destruction before the Iraq war. It is nevertheless an example of the president deliberately misleading the American people in order to facilitate false impressions about foreign military actions that he finds convenient. _


----------



## Flash

*Trump warned Iran that they need to start paying nice or suffer the consequences.*

*The assholes didn't listen, did they?*


----------



## Redfish

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298057
> 
> 
> 
> Except his numbers have been going UP.
> 
> Leftist logic fail. Basic math fail too lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. His disapproval’s are up, his approvals are down and the number wanting him removed is up.
Click to expand...



and this november he will be reelected,  none of your BS means anything.   You fools lost and will keep losing as long as you keep running losers like the current crop of dem hopefuls.


----------



## Oddball

DustyInfinity said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cheer when they killed 608 American soldiers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but you cheer when our mercenary troops kill thousands of Iraqi civilians, all for the Oligarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not cheering for anyone. Don sanctioned what needed to be done. We are done paying those assholes billions of dollars, like oboe did. Another 911 can never be allowed to happen again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not need to do this. It was entirely unjustified, provocative, and will result in more dead Americans.
> 
> Tell me when Iran attacks our homeland. Then and only then, do we go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I don't think Trump wants war.  He showed great restraint with the tanker business.  The Iranian general was IN Iraq during a threat to our embassy.  I think Iran has some explaining to do.
Click to expand...

I especially like how Trump exercised "great restraint" in Syria...TWICE....Oh wait.

I'd lay odds that he got rolled again.


----------



## j-mac

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are now FOR a war in the Middle East.   #Becauseitsacult.
Click to expand...

Jesus! When did Democrats become such cowards?

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## dblack

Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.


----------



## jc456

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are now FOR a war in the Middle East.   #Becauseitsacult.
Click to expand...

what war?


----------



## jc456

dblack said:


> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.


what war?  hly fk, you all got arms up your arses.  wow, no individual thinking at all. what war?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

j-mac said:


> Jesus! When did Democrats become such cowards?



And Domestic Terrorists

Wouldn't you agree the Hyena Left is radically opposed to most traditional American values, culture AND the Constitution?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Care4all said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeach the SOB 10 times over for not notifying my democratic representatives in Congress!!  He's lawless.
> 
> 
> 
> How Obama Ignored Congress, and Misled America, on War in Libya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your article, do you think this is what Trump n the Republican team, are doing now?  Lying to us about the imminent threat??
> 
> 
> _
> Due to the nature of the Libya conflict, these misrepresentations weren't nearly as consequential as, say, the way George W. Bush spoke out about weapons of mass destruction before the Iraq war. It is nevertheless an example of the president deliberately misleading the American people in order to facilitate false impressions about foreign military actions that he finds convenient. _
Click to expand...

My point was your hypocrisy. 
And that was an actual act of war in a new nation not a bombing in a country we are already militarily engaged in.


----------



## Synthaholic

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Edward37, Synthaholic = Domestic Terrorists


Another idiot for my Ignore List.


----------



## jc456

edward37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing
> My problem isn't the target or even the strike. It is the general overall hostilities in the Middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize this is nothing "new" don't you?
> 
> Look at history.   This has been going on for a LONG time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that was his point.  however, killing evil is a good thing.  I don't care about anything else, getting rid of evil is always a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAG THE DOG ?
Click to expand...

wag the dog?  explain. you are a polly


----------



## charwin95

kyzr said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Need to Impeach and Demand a Fair Trial.  The Republicans too, need to be on record.
> ______________________________
> Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."
> _________________________
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Deut 23:  19-20, aka Pharaohs Law--Subjugation Atrocity--is Trump's Law Too.   Equal Treatment Under Law is not what the Trump people find to be workable--saying, "Get Over It!")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to remove Trump for killing terrorists? Lol. You're insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to come to the realization that the greatest terrorist in the world is the good old USA. No nation is responsible for more death and destruction these past 20 years, then you know who. This is an indisputable fact, but many will call me a traitor for saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US was working to defeat terrorism in its many forms, Al Qaeda, ISIS, Quds Force, or any of the other terrorist groups.  If you don't think that is a necessary battle, you aren't thinking clearly.  Soleimani killed many Americans with IEDs and was Iran's top terrorist general.
> Quds Force - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by attacking the most effective opponents of terror in Syria and providing air cover for Al Qaeda and ISIS in Idlib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The most effective opponents of terror in Syria are the Kurds, and we do protect them.
> 
> We also defeated AQ and ISIS in Syria in record time, as opposed to the Obama admin, who let the Caliphate expand to its largest size.
> ISIL territorial claims - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


BULLSHIT. 
It was Obama’s coalitions forces that defeated the ISIS with the help of the Kurds costing more than 11,000 Kurds fighters. Then Trump took credits at the end. 
Then Trump abandoned them feeding them to Turkey creation of human atrocities and massive refugees at the same time gave up the territory to Syria and Putin and Iran.


----------



## Care4all

jc456 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things were calm, until Trump came around and tried to destroy anything Obama touched....
> And without thought or measure, broke the treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> The pos trump is the real terrorist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Iranian guy, was a real terrorist, we've known this for years and years....  we chose not to kill him previously by other presidents, because of the hornet's nest that would be awakened by the punch, and long term results of this...
> 
> We'll see, trillions of dollars and lost lives later, how it all works out...  And a DOW that falls...
> 
> I pray for the best, but fear the worst.
> 
> What is Trump`s long term strategy, if he even has one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, if only you could read your own shit.  too fking funny.  What is the hornet's nest?  You're right, we should have let him live and take out hundreds of more americans.  cause fk, we shouldn't punish anyone for their atrocities.   right?
> 
> perhaps, the intel was never there to take the evil fk out.  But it was,and trump took the shot.  Good shootin tex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dudette, if I need to tell you what the hornets nest is, you better just go back to your mama's kitchen, to continue your cooking lessons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, yeah.  you have no fking clue loser.  evil was killed today, celebrate it.  You obviously have nothing else to say.  BTW, I believe in outing evil.  I see you don't.  But you are a demofk, so it goes without question.
Click to expand...

He was an evil guy, no doubt....

But what's next?  War with Iran...  or daisy laced headbands?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

dblack said:


> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.


Just to be clear, what war are you assigning to Trump? The mess he was handed by 3 previous presidents or some kind of perceived war with Iran?

I want our troops out of there but let's keep the reasons we're there in perspective.


----------



## Synthaholic

There was no imminent threat.


----------



## jc456

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298057
> 
> 
> 
> Except his numbers have been going UP.
> 
> Leftist logic fail. Basic math fail too lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. His disapproval’s are up, his approvals are down and the number wanting him removed is up.
Click to expand...

yeah,  ohhhhhkay francis.


----------



## jc456

Synthaholic said:


> There was no imminent threat.


that man breathing made him an imminent threat.  but you don't know shit about shit, so there's that.


----------



## Oddball

Jesus Mary Martha....It's as though Chimpola bush never left.


----------



## jc456

Grampa Murked U said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, what war are you assigning to Trump? The mess he was handed by 3 previous presidents or some kind of perceived war with Iran?
> 
> I want our troops out of there but let's keep the reasons we're there in perspective.
Click to expand...

So,  as much as I can agree we shouldn't be over there, I also value life here in the US.  And if our soldiers are earning pay to defend us, do it in a strategic place away from our shores.  So with that, I'm ok with them there.


----------



## beautress

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST


It's a little late. Iran has announced it will retaliate against America all over the world. That's precisely what Osama bin Laden did in bringing his hatred onto this continent on 9/11/2001. It took us 10 years later to find him hiding out in Pakistan, the ultimate in false friends whose deep state protected our worst enemy for years.


----------



## Brain357

jc456 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> that man breathing made him an imminent threat.  but you don't know shit about shit, so there's that.
Click to expand...

Yeah we heard a lot about Saddam too.  Who knows what’s true?


----------



## dblack

dblack said:


> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.



Also, fuck the Democrats for being so focused on socialism that they've let an insane idiot take over the nation.


----------



## Care4all

This is equivalent to the Iranians assassinating our Secretary of Defense.

What would we do to them, if this happened?

Expect, retaliation....  to not do so, is foolish.


----------



## Synthaholic

dblack said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, fuck the Democrats for being so focused on socialism that they've let an insane idiot take over the nation.
Click to expand...

Hillary is a socialist?


----------



## bodecea

Dragonlady said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not very bright - Arya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> she is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how the "Christian" woman who used to say "God bless everyone", is attacking all of the left wing female posters and calling them "stupid".  Another 1000 post a month poster.
Click to expand...

She's just another dumb orange cultist.


----------



## skews13

charwin95 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to remove Trump for killing terrorists? Lol. You're insane.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to come to the realization that the greatest terrorist in the world is the good old USA. No nation is responsible for more death and destruction these past 20 years, then you know who. This is an indisputable fact, but many will call me a traitor for saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US was working to defeat terrorism in its many forms, Al Qaeda, ISIS, Quds Force, or any of the other terrorist groups.  If you don't think that is a necessary battle, you aren't thinking clearly.  Soleimani killed many Americans with IEDs and was Iran's top terrorist general.
> Quds Force - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by attacking the most effective opponents of terror in Syria and providing air cover for Al Qaeda and ISIS in Idlib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The most effective opponents of terror in Syria are the Kurds, and we do protect them.
> 
> We also defeated AQ and ISIS in Syria in record time, as opposed to the Obama admin, who let the Caliphate expand to its largest size.
> ISIL territorial claims - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> It was Obama’s coalitions forces that defeated the ISIS with the help of the Kurds costing more than 11,000 Kurds fighters. Then Trump took credits at the end.
> Then Trump abandoned them feeding them to Turkey creation of human atrocities and massive refugees at the same time gave up the territory to Syria and Putin and Iran.
Click to expand...


That's what Trump does. Take credit for other peoples work.


----------



## jc456

Grampa Murked U said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, what war are you assigning to Trump? The mess he was handed by 3 previous presidents or some kind of perceived war with Iran?
> 
> I want our troops out of there but let's keep the reasons we're there in perspective.
Click to expand...

the left are unhinged people.  their hatred interferes with their reality.  wow.  I continue to laugh and my balls continue to be sore.


----------



## Synthaholic

Care4all said:


> This is equivalent to the Iranians assassinating our Secretary of Defense.
> 
> What would we do to them, if this happened?
> 
> Expect, retaliation....  to not do so,is foolish.


Since he was the second most powerful in Iran, maybe the comparison is McConnell. Or Pence, although he has no real power.


----------



## bodecea

The Original Tree said:


> *Ezekiel 38.
> Isaiah 17
> 
> It’s coming brothers.  Get right with God.
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


Which god?   The middle east god?  Why would we care?


----------



## M14 Shooter

*This bullshit with Iran is escalating too fast. *

This will only escalate to the point where Iran figures out we're more than willing and able to hit them harder than they can hit us.


----------



## Flash

j-mac said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are now FOR a war in the Middle East.   #Becauseitsacult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus! When did Democrats become such cowards?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




Democrats are traitors to America.  They hate America because it isn't the socialist shithole they desire so much.


----------



## Brain357

Care4all said:


> This is equivalent to the Iranians assassinating our Secretary of Defense.
> 
> What would we do to them, if this happened?
> 
> Expect, retaliation....  to not do so, is foolish.


Maybe they will blow up more Saudi
Stuff.


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to remove Trump for killing terrorists? Lol. You're insane.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to come to the realization that the greatest terrorist in the world is the good old USA. No nation is responsible for more death and destruction these past 20 years, then you know who. This is an indisputable fact, but many will call me a traitor for saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US was working to defeat terrorism in its many forms, Al Qaeda, ISIS, Quds Force, or any of the other terrorist groups.  If you don't think that is a necessary battle, you aren't thinking clearly.  Soleimani killed many Americans with IEDs and was Iran's top terrorist general.
> Quds Force - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by attacking the most effective opponents of terror in Syria and providing air cover for Al Qaeda and ISIS in Idlib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The most effective opponents of terror in Syria are the Kurds, and we do protect them.
> 
> We also defeated AQ and ISIS in Syria in record time, as opposed to the Obama admin, who let the Caliphate expand to its largest size.
> ISIL territorial claims - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> It was Obama’s coalitions forces that defeated the ISIS with the help of the Kurds costing more than 11,000 Kurds fighters. Then Trump took credits at the end.
> Then Trump abandoned them feeding them to Turkey creation of human atrocities and massive refugees at the same time gave up the territory to Syria and Putin and Iran.
Click to expand...

huh?  dude, obammy created ISIS.  Now you're trying to say he defeated them?  hly fk.  you know, you all really are a bunch of fking losers with no brain activity.  hly fk


----------



## dblack

Synthaholic said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, fuck the Democrats for being so focused on socialism that they've let an insane idiot take over the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is a socialist?
Click to expand...


I won't quibble with you over definitions - so let's skip that game. The bottom line is, Democrats could take back the country in a heartbeat if they'd only listen to the voters they've lost and adjust their platform. Instead they double down on the same shit that's turned so many people away.


----------



## jc456

edward37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wise move. Democrats leak worse than a kitchen strainer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. He was supposed to inform the chairman of the House foreign relations committee.
> 
> Just keep this in mind when Democrats retake control of the Presidency grandpa. I have the feeling you will be the loudest whiner on the board once Republicans have been completely shut out of eveything, and you can bet your last nickel, that;s exactly what's going to happen.
> 
> Because it will be a wise move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party is dead, it will never again control DC.   It was killed by Obama, Pelosi, Reid, Schiff, Schumer, Nadler, and quid pro quo Biden.
> 
> the party of Kennedy and Truman is as dead as Elvis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully trump joins them  soon   Let him pull his BS on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmmmmmm, uh, MODs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coward  Just like the pos you worship
Click to expand...

I call out fking evil.  delete the post then.


----------



## Brain357

dblack said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, fuck the Democrats for being so focused on socialism that they've let an insane idiot take over the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is a socialist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't quibble with you over definitions - so let's skip that game. The bottom line is, Democrats could take back the country in a heartbeat if they'd only listen to the voters they've lost and adjust their platform. Instead they double down on the same shit that's turned so many people away.
Click to expand...

That must be where they get their $$$.


----------



## skews13

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to come to the realization that the greatest terrorist in the world is the good old USA. No nation is responsible for more death and destruction these past 20 years, then you know who. This is an indisputable fact, but many will call me a traitor for saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US was working to defeat terrorism in its many forms, Al Qaeda, ISIS, Quds Force, or any of the other terrorist groups.  If you don't think that is a necessary battle, you aren't thinking clearly.  Soleimani killed many Americans with IEDs and was Iran's top terrorist general.
> Quds Force - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by attacking the most effective opponents of terror in Syria and providing air cover for Al Qaeda and ISIS in Idlib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The most effective opponents of terror in Syria are the Kurds, and we do protect them.
> 
> We also defeated AQ and ISIS in Syria in record time, as opposed to the Obama admin, who let the Caliphate expand to its largest size.
> ISIL territorial claims - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> It was Obama’s coalitions forces that defeated the ISIS with the help of the Kurds costing more than 11,000 Kurds fighters. Then Trump took credits at the end.
> Then Trump abandoned them feeding them to Turkey creation of human atrocities and massive refugees at the same time gave up the territory to Syria and Putin and Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  dude, obammy created ISIS.  Now you're trying to say he defeated them?  hly fk.  you know, you all really are a bunch of fking losers with no brain activity.  hly fk
Click to expand...


So if a war breaks out with Iran, are you going over there to fight it?


----------



## beautress

bodecea said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not very bright - Arya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> she is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how the "Christian" woman who used to say "God bless everyone", is attacking all of the left wing female posters and calling them "stupid".  Another 1000 post a month poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's just another dumb orange cultist.
Click to expand...

She's hiding out in Ireland to pay back all she owes to George Soros and to destroy 
Great Britain to make him happy.


----------



## Care4all

Flash said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> They got $150b from Obama, the planeload of CASH was $1.5b.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That money has been used to support Iranian Muslim terrorism.  The blood of that terrorism is all over Obama's hands.  What in the hell was that sonofabitch thinking by giving the Mullah billions of dollars?  It doesn't get any dumber than that.  These Moon Bats were idiots electing that dumbass Obama.
Click to expand...

Trumps sanctions took back all that cash and stripped them of that gained wealth , ages ago.


----------



## Meister

Synthaholic said:


> There was no imminent threat.


How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.

Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.


----------



## jc456

BasicHumanUnit said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing
> My problem isn't the target or even the strike. It is the general overall hostilities in the Middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize this is nothing "new" don't you?
> 
> Look at history.   This has been going on for a LONG time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that was his point.  however, killing evil is a good thing.  I don't care about anything else, getting rid of evil is always a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't.  In the context of this thread and his prior posts on this topic, he  referred to the CURRENT escalation.
Click to expand...

I know.  what is it?


----------



## jc456

Meister said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
Click to expand...

why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.


----------



## toobfreak

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> looks like Trump finally grew balls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *ONCE AGAIN: *
> 
> America has killed another major high level perennial terrorist who has long attacked and killed americans and american interests.
> Trump has shown Iran that America will not be intimidated by their terror tactics.
> The only thing Iran understands and respects is strength, not weakness.
> You never made friends with a scorpion by giving him another chance to sting you.
> 
> First thing the Left wants to do is retreat so Iran can say they won and beat back the Red Satan and be even more emboldened to attack us again.
> Doing the right thing is usually not the easy thing.  Doing the easy thing is seldom the best thing.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. He can easily be replace. The bomb that was used cost more. But the pay back against private Americans like me that travel overseas makes it more dangerous. And other American interest in ME.
> 
> 2. Trump has shown nothing. These people are not scared at nobody especially to Trump.
> 
> Here’s a real facts. In reality Trump showed dumb, stupid and cowardice in ME policies.
> He abandoned Kurds ally in northern Iraq  letting Putin and Assad take over the territory we gained from fighting ISIS. Putin, Assad and Iran are all in together supporting terrorism.
> Trump foreign policies are nothing but crap and laughable around the world. Dumb.
> 
> The rest of your numbers are just pure garbage and cow dung.
Click to expand...



What numbers?  You smoking tobies again?  Trump has killed their general Patton.  You RATIONALIZE it any way you want, but you don't win friends in the ME by showing weakness, you'll never have peace in the ME by backing down from murder, attacks and threats, and as fast as they put up more terrorists, we can knock them down.   And here's the real fact:  you can take all your self-defeatist crap and apply it to the Iranians.  ALL IT WILL TAKE IS one Iranian with a voice to ask their leader there:

If we replace him, America can just kill him too.
If we attack America again, we'll just make things for ourselves worse.
America can afford more bombs than we have generals.
Americans have been ordered out of Iraq.  You'd be an idiot anyway to be over there now.
The Iranian leaders have shown nothing but false bravado to themselves.
Only a fool is not scared of somebody with 100X their military power.
Trump has accomplished 10X more good in 3 years in the ME than Obama did in 8.
America always abandons the Kurds.  Obama abandoned them.  They are not our friends, just not our enemies either.
Idiots like you here said long ago that Putin was taking over or had taken over Syria anyway.
You wanted out of wars in the ME until Trump came along and pulled out of Syria, and you haven't shut up bitching since.

A million Iraqis and Iranians are celebrating Trump right now disagreeing with you.  When did they ever celebrate Obama?

If Obama's policies had been so much better, there wouldn't be a million dead, trillions in irreplaceable artifacts lost, another million fled into Europe and an ISIS in the first place.


----------



## dblack

skews13 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US was working to defeat terrorism in its many forms, Al Qaeda, ISIS, Quds Force, or any of the other terrorist groups.  If you don't think that is a necessary battle, you aren't thinking clearly.  Soleimani killed many Americans with IEDs and was Iran's top terrorist general.
> Quds Force - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> by attacking the most effective opponents of terror in Syria and providing air cover for Al Qaeda and ISIS in Idlib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The most effective opponents of terror in Syria are the Kurds, and we do protect them.
> 
> We also defeated AQ and ISIS in Syria in record time, as opposed to the Obama admin, who let the Caliphate expand to its largest size.
> ISIL territorial claims - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> It was Obama’s coalitions forces that defeated the ISIS with the help of the Kurds costing more than 11,000 Kurds fighters. Then Trump took credits at the end.
> Then Trump abandoned them feeding them to Turkey creation of human atrocities and massive refugees at the same time gave up the territory to Syria and Putin and Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  dude, obammy created ISIS.  Now you're trying to say he defeated them?  hly fk.  you know, you all really are a bunch of fking losers with no brain activity.  hly fk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if a war breaks out with Iran, are you going over there to fight it?
Click to expand...


Not funny and agree.


----------



## jc456

Care4all said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> They got $150b from Obama, the planeload of CASH was $1.5b.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That money has been used to support Iranian Muslim terrorism.  The blood of that terrorism is all over Obama's hands.  What in the hell was that sonofabitch thinking by giving the Mullah billions of dollars?  It doesn't get any dumber than that.  These Moon Bats were idiots electing that dumbass Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps sanctions took back all that cash and stripped them of that gained wealth , ages ago.
Click to expand...

then how is it they can retaliate?  please, explain how we took all of their money but still they can create an offensive?  please?


----------



## Brain357

jc456 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
Click to expand...

Learned nothing from that Iraq war eh?  Repubs never learn.


----------



## debbiedowner

dblack said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, fuck the Democrats for being so focused on socialism that they've let an insane idiot take over the nation.
Click to expand...


Hillary was no socialist just hated by too many. You can thank the trumpsters that wanted a so called successful business man, reality show star to run our nation.


----------



## M14 Shooter

skews13 said:


> So if a war breaks out with Iran, are you going over there to fight it?


If?
Why do you think it hasn't already?


----------



## The Original Tree

Care4all said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> They got $150b from Obama, the planeload of CASH was $1.5b.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That money has been used to support Iranian Muslim terrorism.  The blood of that terrorism is all over Obama's hands.  What in the hell was that sonofabitch thinking by giving the Mullah billions of dollars?  It doesn't get any dumber than that.  These Moon Bats were idiots electing that dumbass Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps sanctions took back all that cash and stripped them of that gained wealth , ages ago.
Click to expand...

*Not really, because Iran still has all the weapons they bought from Russia with Obama's help and blessings.

Obama single handedly completely retooled The Iranian Military.*


----------



## Meister

jc456 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
Click to expand...

Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.


----------



## The Original Tree

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> looks like Trump finally grew balls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *ONCE AGAIN: *
> 
> America has killed another major high level perennial terrorist who has long attacked and killed americans and american interests.
> Trump has shown Iran that America will not be intimidated by their terror tactics.
> The only thing Iran understands and respects is strength, not weakness.
> You never made friends with a scorpion by giving him another chance to sting you.
> 
> First thing the Left wants to do is retreat so Iran can say they won and beat back the Red Satan and be even more emboldened to attack us again.
> Doing the right thing is usually not the easy thing.  Doing the easy thing is seldom the best thing.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. He can easily be replace. The bomb that was used cost more. But the pay back against private Americans like me that travel overseas makes it more dangerous. And other American interest in ME.
> 
> 2. Trump has shown nothing. These people are not scared at nobody especially to Trump.
> 
> Here’s a real facts. In reality Trump showed dumb, stupid and cowardice in ME policies.
> He abandoned Kurds ally in northern Iraq  letting Putin and Assad take over the territory we gained from fighting ISIS. Putin, Assad and Iran are all in together supporting terrorism.
> Trump foreign policies are nothing but crap and laughable around the world. Dumb.
> 
> The rest of your numbers are just pure garbage and cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers?  You smoking tobies again?  Trump has killed their general Patton.  You RATIONALIZE it any way you want, but you don't win friends in the ME by showing weakness, you'll never have peace in the ME by backing down from murder, attacks and threats, and as fast as they put up more terrorists, we can knock them down.   And here's the real fact:  you can take all your self-defeatist crap and apply it to the Iranians.  ALL IT WILL TAKE IS one Iranian with a voice to ask their leader there:
> 
> If we replace him, America can just kill him too.
> If we attack America again, we'll just make things for ourselves worse.
> America can afford more bombs than we have generals.
> Americans have been ordered out of Iraq.  You'd be an idiot anyway to be over there now.
> The Iranian leaders have shown nothing but false bravado to themselves.
> Only a fool is not scared of somebody with 100X their military power.
> Trump has accomplished 10X more good in 3 years in the ME than Obama did in 8.
> America always abandons the Kurds.  Obama abandoned them.  They are not our friends, just not our enemies either.
> Idiots like you here said long ago that Putin was taking over or had taken over Syria anyway.
> You wanted out of wars in the ME until Trump came along and pulled out of Syria, and you haven't shut up bitching since.
> 
> A million Iraqis and Iranians are celebrating Trump right now disagreeing with you.  When did they ever celebrate Obama?
> 
> If Obama's policies had been so much better, there wouldn't be a million dead, trillions in irreplaceable artifacts lost, another million fled into Europe and an ISIS in the first place.
Click to expand...

*Why Didn't Ollie Assburn save their great General from being obliterated?*


----------



## skews13

The Original Tree said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> They got $150b from Obama, the planeload of CASH was $1.5b.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That money has been used to support Iranian Muslim terrorism.  The blood of that terrorism is all over Obama's hands.  What in the hell was that sonofabitch thinking by giving the Mullah billions of dollars?  It doesn't get any dumber than that.  These Moon Bats were idiots electing that dumbass Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps sanctions took back all that cash and stripped them of that gained wealth , ages ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Not really, because Iran still has all the weapons they bought from Russia with Obama's help and blessings.
> 
> Obama single handedly completely retooled The Iranian Military.*
Click to expand...


Wrong. Reagan did that in the 80's.

Russia and China have recently.

Trump completely retooled the Russian and Chinese militaries.


----------



## The Original Tree

Meister said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
Click to expand...

*The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*


----------



## jc456

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> that man breathing made him an imminent threat.  but you don't know shit about shit, so there's that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we heard a lot about Saddam too.  Who knows what’s true?
Click to expand...

well they did find burial sites in Iraq.  So we know that Saddam was killing his own people.  That wasn't so much why we were there, we went there for some WDM's, which they finally found.

Iraq and weapons of mass destruction - Wikipedia

*Post-war discoveries and incidents[edit]*
_See also: WMD conjecture in the aftermath of the 2003 Iraq War
Since the 2003 invasion of Iraq, several reported finds of chemical weapons were announced, including half a dozen incidents during the invasion itself.

In April 2003, US Marines stumbled across a number of buildings which emitted unusual levels of radiation. Upon close inspection the troops uncovered "many, many drums" containing low-grade uranium, also known as yellowcake. According to an expert familiar with UN nuclear inspections, US troops had arrived at the Tuwaitha Nuclear Research Center and the material under investigation had been documented, stored in sealed containers and subject to supervision by the International Atomic Energy Agency since 1991.[105][106] The material was transported out of Iraq in July 2008 and sold to Canadian uranium producer Cameco Corp., in a transaction described as worth "tens of millions of dollars."[107][108]

A post-war case occurred on January 9, 2004, when Icelandic munitions experts and Danish military engineers discovered 36 120-mm mortar rounds containing liquid buried in Southern Iraq. While initial tests suggested that the rounds contained a blister agent, subsequent analysis by American and Danish experts showed that no chemical agent was present.[109]_


----------



## Dragonlady

kyzr said:


> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?



You really learned nothing from Iraq, did you?  You cannot defeat an enemy who hates you. You cannot win any war without winning hearts or minds. 

Trump has no clue or plan of what to do. The sanctions were working to divide the Iraqi’s against their leadership. By retaliating against the Iraqis, he has now united the nation in their absolute hatred of the west. 

You cannot make up foreign policy based on your daily press clippings. Trump is simply deflecting from his impeachment with threats of war. You can’t remove a President from office in a time of war. 

Except that this President tore up a peace treaty and provoked this crisis where there was none. Any President this incompetent needs to be removed NOW!


----------



## Meister

The Original Tree said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
Click to expand...

Hold your breath, TOT


----------



## xyz

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST


It would take some time, months perhaps, to clear out of Iraq, and there are tons of troops in Saudi Arabia.

I don't think Iraq has really been at peace for  decades, but I suppose the chance of an all-out civil war in Iraq is always looming, perhaps greater if US troops remain in Iraq.


----------



## dblack

The Original Tree said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
Click to expand...


Perhaps you're forgetting the whole terrorism thing. This will inspire a whole new generation of desperate zealots. Go team!


----------



## M14 Shooter

Dragonlady said:


> [
> You really learned nothing from Iraq, did you?  You cannot defeat an enemy who hates you. You cannot win any war without winning hearts or minds.


Tell that to Nazi Germany and Imperial Japan.
Oh.  You can't.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

jc456 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, what war are you assigning to Trump? The mess he was handed by 3 previous presidents or some kind of perceived war with Iran?
> 
> I want our troops out of there but let's keep the reasons we're there in perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the left are unhinged people.  their hatred interferes with their reality.  wow.  I continue to laugh and my balls continue to be sore.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure DBlack isn't "left"


----------



## Flash

Obama:  "Lets give Iran billions of dollars and pretend they are not terrorists, what could possibly go wrong?".

Iran: "Lets think that Trump is as weak as Obama, what could possibly go wrong?"


----------



## jc456

BasicHumanUnit said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus! When did Democrats become such cowards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Domestic Terrorists
> 
> Wouldn't you agree the Hyena Left is radically opposed to most traditional American values, culture AND the Constitution?
Click to expand...

it's still funny to me that they wish to be anti-semites along with islamic followers, a fking people from the 7th century inspired to take out anyone who doesn't believe their religion. Anyone.


----------



## Care4all

The Original Tree said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
Click to expand...

Right,, piece of cake,  just like Iraq, and here we are 20 years later and $ trillions in the hole,  still in Iraq....


----------



## skews13

Flash said:


> Obama:  "Lets give Iran billions of dollars and pretend they are not terrorists, what could possibly go wrong?".
> 
> Iran: "Lets think that Trump is as weak as Obama, what could possibly go wrong?"


----------



## The Original Tree

Meister said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold your breath, TOT
Click to expand...

*I don't need to hold my breath.  I can read Ezekiel 38 & 39, Isaiah 17 and the book of Revelation 20 to tell you that 90% of the combined armies of Iran, Turkey, Russia are obliterated by hell fire, hail, brimstone, pestilence then insanity on the mountains of Israel.

There are so many bodies that it takes 7 months to bury them all, and it takes 7 years to burn, destroy and remove the wreckage on the battle field.

The Battle of Gog and Magog*


----------



## NightFox

Redfish said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, yes, of course, Trump is so wise!  Filled with God given wisdom!
> 
> I suppose time will tell after Iran's retaliation.....  hope no one on this board has family stationed over there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranian mullahs want YOU dead, do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they want us dead, even more so, now....  right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they have wanted us dead for 3000 years,  the Koran teaches them to want us dead.   Study why the europeans started the crusades against islam.  you might learn something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3000 years huh, You might want to re-check your figures.
> 
> "_4 out of 3 people struggle with math_" -- *Anonymous*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, 2000 years if that makes you happy.   but the point remains valid.  Muslims have been trying to kill non-muslims throughout all of recorded history.
Click to expand...


LOL, just giving you a hard time...

FYI: it's more like 1400 years (Islam had its origins in the early 7th century) and for most of its history the principle leaders of Islam have been more interested in converting non-Muslims into Muslims rather than killing them.

Iran is a rather unique case given the fact that it was the United States at the behest of the British that is largely responsible for creating the conditions that led to the current Iranian theocracy by instigating the overthrow of Mosaddegh and installing Zahedi in his place; we're reaping what our predecessors have sewn and the bloodthirsty warhawks in Washington are constantly making it worse.

"_The 1953 coup was a catastrophe which slammed Mosaddegh to floor, and from which Iran never fully recovered_" -- *Christopher De Bellaigue*


----------



## Brain357

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> that man breathing made him an imminent threat.  but you don't know shit about shit, so there's that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we heard a lot about Saddam too.  Who knows what’s true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well they did find burial sites in Iraq.  So we know that Saddam was killing his own people.  That wasn't so much why were there, we went there for some WDM's, which they finally found.
> 
> Iraq and weapons of mass destruction - Wikipedia
> 
> *Post-war discoveries and incidents[edit]*
> _See also: WMD conjecture in the aftermath of the 2003 Iraq War
> Since the 2003 invasion of Iraq, several reported finds of chemical weapons were announced, including half a dozen incidents during the invasion itself.
> 
> In April 2003, US Marines stumbled across a number of buildings which emitted unusual levels of radiation. Upon close inspection the troops uncovered "many, many drums" containing low-grade uranium, also known as yellowcake. According to an expert familiar with UN nuclear inspections, US troops had arrived at the Tuwaitha Nuclear Research Center and the material under investigation had been documented, stored in sealed containers and subject to supervision by the International Atomic Energy Agency since 1991.[105][106] The material was transported out of Iraq in July 2008 and sold to Canadian uranium producer Cameco Corp., in a transaction described as worth "tens of millions of dollars."[107][108]
> 
> A post-war case occurred on January 9, 2004, when Icelandic munitions experts and Danish military engineers discovered 36 120-mm mortar rounds containing liquid buried in Southern Iraq. While initial tests suggested that the rounds contained a blister agent, subsequent analysis by American and Danish experts showed that no chemical agent was present.[109]_
Click to expand...

No WMDs found.  Iraq a complete disaster as is Afghanistan,  which is still going on.  When we mess around things always get worse.


----------



## beautress

dblack said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, fuck the Democrats for being so focused on socialism that they've let an insane idiot take over the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is a socialist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't quibble with you over definitions - so let's skip that game. The bottom line is, Democrats could take back the country in a heartbeat if they'd only listen to the voters they've lost and adjust their platform. Instead they double down on the same shit that's turned so many people away.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah? Obama and Hillary gave Russia 6 islands in the Aleutians that are known to have vast oil reserves. Obama and Hillary gave Russia 20% of America's uranium reserves while the Clinton Law Library received a couple of million in donations from Russia, carte blanche. Then Hillary's spin room people created a false scenario of Naked Trump with two Prostitutes jumping on a bed in Russia that Hillary had slept in and they allegedly pee peed all over the bed which horrified most of America except those of us who know better. Then, to put a cherry on top of this little banana split with reality, they claimed they had damning evidence that Trump was there to collude with Russia. Trump denied it because he knew he wasn't there, #1 and because he couldn't speak Russian, #2. The Demonrats who concocted this cock-and-bull Steel dossier then claimed , Oh yes, he did, when no, he didn't.

All the subsequent spending that resulted in "no collusion" was hated by the Demonrats who didn't like to be outdone, so they doubled down on the "insurance policy" and went for impeachment, to destroy the man who popularly beat Hillary's flimsy campaign due to her own disconnect with the American people by recruiting millions of illegals to vote for her, which didn't work out so well since she ignored the laws of right and wrong, she ignored the power of the college of electors, and she ignored the warning of the ten commandments not to bear false witness. Now the creepsister is hiding out in Ireland, and Ireland better take notice of how she will use any power they give her against anybody she pleases to destroy them by any means and false scenario they grant her. She's a traitor and now she's proving her real alliance is not with America by moving out of the country rather than accounting for her atrocious false charges that came from her spin-room created "Steele dossier" intentionally misnamed when it was actually the Hillary Clinton crib sheet targeting a coup of President Trump with a corrupt Congress to do it with. Pelosi. Nadler. Schiff. Deep state rats.


----------



## The Original Tree

Care4all said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right,, piece of cake,  just like Iraq, and here we are 20 years later and $ trillions spent, still in Iraq....
Click to expand...

*We aren't going to lift a finger to destroy Turkey, Iran and Russia.

No human army is.  This will be a supernatural destruction that no man has ever seen before.

We, will have NOTHING to do with it.*


----------



## M14 Shooter

Care4all said:


> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> 
> 
> Right,, piece of cake,  just like Iraq, and here we are 20 years later and $ trillions in the hole,  still in Iraq....
Click to expand...

Iraq's military took about two weeks to destroy.


----------



## Dragonlady

M14 Shooter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You really learned nothing from Iraq, did you?  You cannot defeat an enemy who hates you. You cannot win any war without winning hearts or minds.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Nazi Germany and Imperial Japan.
> Oh.  You can't.
Click to expand...


Trump has done nothing but sabre rattling and attempting to bully other nations into settling on his terms. Kim played Trump like a fiddle and is now thumbing his nose at Trump. 

Iran’s army may well be destroyed but the hate of its people against the USA will live on for generations yet unborn. 

The Nuclear Limitation treaty with Iraq was not appeasement, no matter what lies you’ve been told. Trump is the one who continues to poke the bear here, and I’m betting Putin will help the Iraqis jump start their nuclear program just to keep things fun for them. 

Trump is a big fat coward anyway. He’ll be the guy to cut and run because starting a war with Iraq will cost him the election. And possibly the impeachment. 

No one anywhere in the world thinks this escalation is a good thing. And Trump again had no Constitutional authority to do this.


----------



## bodecea

theHawk said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not very bright - Arya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> she is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how the "Christian" woman who used to say "God bless everyone", is attacking all of the left wing female posters and calling them "stupid".  Another 1000 post a month poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are taught not to lie.
Click to expand...

  Oh Mary!


----------



## jc456

dblack said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, fuck the Democrats for being so focused on socialism that they've let an insane idiot take over the nation.
Click to expand...

I thank them for that.  thanks.


----------



## Dragonlady

If the USA is attacked here, NATO won’t come to your aid. Period. You did this to yourselves and you did it deliberately. 

You’re on your own.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## jc456

beautress said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little late. Iran has announced it will retaliate against America all over the world. That's precisely what Osama bin Laden did in bringing his hatred onto this continent on 9/11/2001. It took us 10 years later to find him hiding out in Pakistan, the ultimate in false friends whose deep state protected our worst enemy for years.
Click to expand...

post that link


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran just got Trump-stamped.  If they learned their lesson they will slink away with their tail between their legs.  If they are dumb, a bigger stick will be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if all this ends up in a war, will you be participating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, this line of argument is dumb. Most of us on this board (I think) are too old to join the military or serve in any real capacity in war time.
> 
> Many presidents didn't serve. Many in Congress didn't serve. But they actually have the power to make those decisions so take it up with them.
> 
> And, no, I'm not pro war.
Click to expand...

CRC trumpanzees are mostly old....but you can still go fight as mercenaries....


----------



## jc456

Synthaholic said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, fuck the Democrats for being so focused on socialism that they've let an insane idiot take over the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is a socialist?
Click to expand...

no, a criminal.


----------



## Nostra

Dragonlady said:


> If the USA is attacked here, NATO won’t come to your aid. Period. You did this to yourselves and you did it deliberately.
> 
> You’re on your own.


Maybe we should leave Canada (and it's 2 tanks) and the rest of NATO to fend for themselves.  Save a lot of US tax dollars.


----------



## jc456

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran just got Trump-stamped.  If they learned their lesson they will slink away with their tail between their legs.  If they are dumb, a bigger stick will be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if all this ends up in a war, will you be participating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, this line of argument is dumb. Most of us on this board (I think) are too old to join the military or serve in any real capacity in war time.
> 
> Many presidents didn't serve. Many in Congress didn't serve. But they actually have the power to make those decisions so take it up with them.
> 
> And, no, I'm not pro war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CRC trumpanzees are mostly old....but you can still go fight as mercenaries....
Click to expand...

we have a military that we fund to do that.  They are the most experienced fighters on the planet.  I put my money on them.  You can go do whatever it is you do.  I leave military options to the experts with the experience.  It's what smart people do.  Even demofks.  Tell me which one of the demofks running was a combat vet except Gabby?


----------



## M14 Shooter

Dragonlady said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You really learned nothing from Iraq, did you?  You cannot defeat an enemy who hates you. You cannot win any war without winning hearts or minds.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Nazi Germany and Imperial Japan.
> Oh.  You can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has done nothing... (blah blah blah)
Click to expand...

Did we defeat Nazi Germany and Imperial Japan?
Did we do it by wining their hearts and minds?


----------



## bripat9643

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
Click to expand...

Iran can do nothing, and now every Iranian officer will think twice before stirring up trouble in other countries.


----------



## jc456

Synthaholic said:


> View attachment 298066


it is isn't it.  all of them demofks who said go!!!!!  It's funny your brain cell use.


----------



## The Original Tree

dblack said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're forgetting the whole terrorism thing. This will inspire a whole new generation of desperate zealots. Go team!
Click to expand...


*Again, 90% of Iran's, Russia's, and Turkey's Allied Armies are Obliterated off of the face of The Earth not by any human army.  They are destroyed on The Mountains of Israel by Hellfire, Hailstones, Brimstone, Pestilence and then Insanity.





God does this, to show the world that He does exist, and He reveals Himself with the Supernatural Destruction of these armies.

The overwhelming number of terrorist states are completely destroyed.  Others that will be destroyed are Algeria, Libya, Somalia, Ethiopia.  All wiped out in one Super Natural Event.

There are so many bodies it takes 7 months to bury them, and so much wreckage it takes 7 years to clean it up.

Isaiah 17, Ezekiel 38-39, Revelation 20.



*


----------



## Synthaholic

Meister said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
Click to expand...

I’m just going with the percentages. Trump lies about everything. Why not this?


----------



## jc456

bripat9643 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran can do nothing, and now every Iranian officer will think twice before stirring up trouble in other countries.
Click to expand...

bri, I find it just outstanding how the leftists fks in here think they have all of the intelligence of the globe to be so informed.  cracks the snot out of me.  balls are sore from all the laughing.


----------



## Dragonlady

The Original Tree said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> 
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold your breath, TOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't need to hold my breath.  I can read Ezekiel 38 & 39, Isaiah 17 and the book of Revelation 20 to tell you that 90% of the combined armies of Iran, Turkey, Russia are obliterated by hell fire, hail, brimstone, pestilence then insanity on the mountains of Israel.
> 
> There are so many bodies that it takes 7 months to bury them all, and it takes 7 years to burn, destroy and remove the wreckage on the battle field.
> 
> The Battle of Gog and Magog*
Click to expand...


What fools the Christian Right are?  There is no free will, everything is pre-ordained. 

You’re not to Heaven Tree. Anyone who prays FOR Armageddon is going straight to hell. Anyone who opposes peace to fulfill a prophecy is a tool of the devil.


----------



## jc456

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m just going with the percentages. Trump lies about everything. Why not this?
Click to expand...

yet you can't post one lie.


----------



## jc456

skews13 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US was working to defeat terrorism in its many forms, Al Qaeda, ISIS, Quds Force, or any of the other terrorist groups.  If you don't think that is a necessary battle, you aren't thinking clearly.  Soleimani killed many Americans with IEDs and was Iran's top terrorist general.
> Quds Force - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> by attacking the most effective opponents of terror in Syria and providing air cover for Al Qaeda and ISIS in Idlib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The most effective opponents of terror in Syria are the Kurds, and we do protect them.
> 
> We also defeated AQ and ISIS in Syria in record time, as opposed to the Obama admin, who let the Caliphate expand to its largest size.
> ISIL territorial claims - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> It was Obama’s coalitions forces that defeated the ISIS with the help of the Kurds costing more than 11,000 Kurds fighters. Then Trump took credits at the end.
> Then Trump abandoned them feeding them to Turkey creation of human atrocities and massive refugees at the same time gave up the territory to Syria and Putin and Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  dude, obammy created ISIS.  Now you're trying to say he defeated them?  hly fk.  you know, you all really are a bunch of fking losers with no brain activity.  hly fk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if a war breaks out with Iran, are you going over there to fight it?
Click to expand...

what war?


----------



## The Original Tree

*They will attack Israel along with Turkey and Russia.*



bripat9643 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran can do nothing, and now every Iranian officer will think twice before stirring up trouble in other countries.
Click to expand...


----------



## Care4all

M14 Shooter said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> 
> 
> Right,, piece of cake,  just like Iraq, and here we are 20 years later and $ trillions in the hole,  still in Iraq....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iraq's military took about two weeks to destroy.
Click to expand...

And Iraq's military wasn't a tenth of what Iran's is, yet we are still involved in Iraq, near 20 years later...  So will the USA be involved in Iran 200 years later?


----------



## Dragonlady

jc456 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran can do nothing, and now every Iranian officer will think twice before stirring up trouble in other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bri, I find it just outstanding how the leftists fks in here think they have all of the intelligence of the globe to be so informed.  cracks the snot out of me.  balls are sore from all the laughing.
Click to expand...


It’s “phantom pain”. Very common among those who have none.


----------



## bripat9643

The Original Tree said:


> *They will attack Israel along with Turkey and Russia.*
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran can do nothing, and now every Iranian officer will think twice before stirring up trouble in other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If they couldn't do it previously, what makes it possible for them to do it today?


----------



## jc456

Care4all said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> They got $150b from Obama, the planeload of CASH was $1.5b.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That money has been used to support Iranian Muslim terrorism.  The blood of that terrorism is all over Obama's hands.  What in the hell was that sonofabitch thinking by giving the Mullah billions of dollars?  It doesn't get any dumber than that.  These Moon Bats were idiots electing that dumbass Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps sanctions took back all that cash and stripped them of that gained wealth , ages ago.
Click to expand...

and they will retaliate how?


----------



## bripat9643

Dragonlady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran can do nothing, and now every Iranian officer will think twice before stirring up trouble in other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bri, I find it just outstanding how the leftists fks in here think they have all of the intelligence of the globe to be so informed.  cracks the snot out of me.  balls are sore from all the laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s “phantom pain”. Very common among those who have none.
Click to expand...

You must have a headache, if that's the case.


----------



## Care4all

Israel has had many opportunities to take this guy out....  Why did they choose not to?


----------



## The Original Tree

jc456 said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> by attacking the most effective opponents of terror in Syria and providing air cover for Al Qaeda and ISIS in Idlib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most effective opponents of terror in Syria are the Kurds, and we do protect them.
> 
> We also defeated AQ and ISIS in Syria in record time, as opposed to the Obama admin, who let the Caliphate expand to its largest size.
> ISIL territorial claims - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> It was Obama’s coalitions forces that defeated the ISIS with the help of the Kurds costing more than 11,000 Kurds fighters. Then Trump took credits at the end.
> Then Trump abandoned them feeding them to Turkey creation of human atrocities and massive refugees at the same time gave up the territory to Syria and Putin and Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  dude, obammy created ISIS.  Now you're trying to say he defeated them?  hly fk.  you know, you all really are a bunch of fking losers with no brain activity.  hly fk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if a war breaks out with Iran, are you going over there to fight it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what war?
Click to expand...


*The War of Gog and Magog and their allies against Israel.

But they all get Incinerated on The Mountains of Israel, so it goes down as the most destructive, most one sided, most horrific, and shortest war in history.  90% of all the armies that attack Israel are destroyed in a single day.  Millions of bodies that take 7 months to bury.  No human army does this, God does it to show mankind that He exists.*


----------



## jc456

M14 Shooter said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if a war breaks out with Iran, are you going over there to fight it?
> 
> 
> 
> If?
> Why do you think it hasn't already?
Click to expand...

these stupid fks act like Iran hasn't been doing any fighting since Reagan. It cracks me up I gotta say.


----------



## bripat9643

Care4all said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> 
> 
> Right,, piece of cake,  just like Iraq, and here we are 20 years later and $ trillions in the hole,  still in Iraq....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iraq's military took about two weeks to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Iraq's military wasn't a tenth of what Iran's is, yet we are still involved in Iraq, near 20 years later...  So will the USA be involved in Iran 200 years later?
Click to expand...

Prior to our attack on it, Iraq's military was bigger than Iran's, moron.


----------



## Dragonlady

jc456 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, fuck the Democrats for being so focused on socialism that they've let an insane idiot take over the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is a socialist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, a criminal.
Click to expand...

Please link to all of her indictments and convictions. And then link to Trumps’


----------



## White 6

Nostra said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the USA is attacked here, NATO won’t come to your aid. Period. You did this to yourselves and you did it deliberately.
> 
> You’re on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should leave Canada (and it's 2 tanks) and the rest of NATO to fend for themselves.  Save a lot of US tax dollars.
Click to expand...


We had NATO Allie support in the second Iraq war, that was sold partially as reaction to 9/11.  Don't burn your bridges so casually.  Sorry about the money spent on NATO.  I did not know they took it out of your personal account.  Hopefully you will not be forced to get a job.


----------



## bripat9643

Care4all said:


> Israel has had many opportunities to take this guy out....  Why did they choose not to?


They would have to fly across Iraqi territory, for one thing, dingbat.


----------



## jc456

Meister said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
Click to expand...

there is?  how do you know that?  with what money will they fund that retaliation?


----------



## depotoo

dblack said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're forgetting the whole terrorism thing. This will inspire a whole new generation of desperate zealots. Go team!
Click to expand...

He had been supporting terrorism for years.  I doubt there will be too many more zealots than he always kept riled already, directly or through proxie..


----------



## bripat9643

Dragonlady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, fuck the Democrats for being so focused on socialism that they've let an insane idiot take over the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is a socialist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, a criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please link to all of her indictments and convictions. And then link to Trumps’
Click to expand...

Trump has no indictments or convictions, dingbat.


----------



## 22lcidw

White 6 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the USA is attacked here, NATO won’t come to your aid. Period. You did this to yourselves and you did it deliberately.
> 
> You’re on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should leave Canada (and it's 2 tanks) and the rest of NATO to fend for themselves.  Save a lot of US tax dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had NATO Allie support in the second Iraq war, that was sold partially as reaction to 9/11.  Don't burn your bridges so casually.  Sorry about the money spent on NATO.  I did not know they took it out of your personal account.  Hopefully you will not be forced to get a job.
Click to expand...

It helps those nations to have their social programs.


----------



## jc456

dblack said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're forgetting the whole terrorism thing. This will inspire a whole new generation of desperate zealots. Go team!
Click to expand...

how and why?  outside Iran, that guy was a god or something?  really?  hly fk.


----------



## depotoo

Care4all said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right,, piece of cake,  just like Iraq, and here we are 20 years later and $ trillions in the hole,  still in Iraq....
Click to expand...

And Soleimani was orchestrating it all.


----------



## tyroneweaver

edward37 said:


> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer


oh poor baby. Mommy didn't give you an aspirin this morning


----------



## Nostra

White 6 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the USA is attacked here, NATO won’t come to your aid. Period. You did this to yourselves and you did it deliberately.
> 
> You’re on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should leave Canada (and it's 2 tanks) and the rest of NATO to fend for themselves.  Save a lot of US tax dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had NATO Allie support in the second Iraq war, that was sold partially as reaction to 9/11.  Don't burn your bridges so casually.  Sorry about the money spent on NATO.  I did not know they took it out of your personal account.  Hopefully you will not be forced to get a job.
Click to expand...

Nice job completely missing the point of my post, moron.


----------



## Brain357

depotoo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> 
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're forgetting the whole terrorism thing. This will inspire a whole new generation of desperate zealots. Go team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had been supporting terrorism for years.  I doubt there will be too many more zealots than he always kept riled already, directly or through proxie..
Click to expand...

We heard saddam was supporting terrorists.  Facts never supported that claim.


----------



## The Original Tree

jc456 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> 
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're forgetting the whole terrorism thing. This will inspire a whole new generation of desperate zealots. Go team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how and why?  outside Iran, that guy was a god or something?  really?  hly fk.
Click to expand...

*He's burning in Hell with Muhammad right now.*


----------



## Meister

jc456 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is?  how do you know that?  with what money will they fund that retaliation?
Click to expand...

ME has a track record for a very long time, jc.   Iran has no problem funding terrorists organizations.


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m just going with the percentages. Trump lies about everything. Why not this?
Click to expand...

Example: Trump has now told this lie 109 times. Obama signed this. Trump had nothing to do with it. Just another case of Trump taking credit for Obama’s work, and Obama’s success.



 

the truth:


*AP FACT CHECK: Trump takes credit for Obama’s gains for vets*


----------



## depotoo

Synthaholic said:


> View attachment 298066


Who is Seth Masket and he is wrong.


----------



## The Original Tree

Brain357 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're forgetting the whole terrorism thing. This will inspire a whole new generation of desperate zealots. Go team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had been supporting terrorism for years.  I doubt there will be too many more zealots than he always kept riled already, directly or through proxie..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We heard saddam was supporting terrorists.  Facts never supported that claim.
Click to expand...

*Why didn't Ollie Assburn step up to The Plate and protect 'The Great Saddam"?*


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer


Dims are the enemies of America.  They can't be trusted with such secrets.  They have demonstrated that over and over again.


----------



## charwin95

Flash said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats can not be trusted with national security issues.  Hell, half of the bastards are Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right!  We should trust the Republicans like president GW Bush, and newly made neocons like Trump....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat filth hates this country.  We all know that.  They hate America because it is not the socialist shithole they desire so much.
Click to expand...


We do not hate this country. We do hate how this country being run by inept president. 
Trump moron made us a laughing stock around the world. Hates, puppet, Bully, coward, assholes and ignorant..... a shit hole country. We used to be the leader and the best.


----------



## bripat9643

charwin95 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POS Trump  notifies Repubs about the strike but keep Dems in the dark??? Fuk that POS  may he suffer the worst a man can suffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats can not be trusted with national security issues.  Hell, half of the bastards are Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right!  We should trust the Republicans like president GW Bush, and newly made neocons like Trump....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat filth hates this country.  We all know that.  They hate America because it is not the socialist shithole they desire so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do not hate this country. We do hate how this country being run by inept president.
> Trump moron made us a laughing stock around the world. Hates, puppet, Bully, coward, assholes and ignorant..... a shit hole country. We used to be the leader and the best.
Click to expand...

It couldn't be more obvious that you hate this country.


----------



## beautress

jc456 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little late. Iran has announced it will retaliate against America all over the world. That's precisely what Osama bin Laden did in bringing his hatred onto this continent on 9/11/2001. It took us 10 years later to find him hiding out in Pakistan, the ultimate in false friends whose deep state protected our worst enemy for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post that link
Click to expand...

JC456 "post that link"​*Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General  Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General*


----------



## depotoo

Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m just going with the percentages. Trump lies about everything. Why not this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Example: Trump has now told this lie 109 times. Obama signed this. Trump had nothing to do with it. Just another case of Trump taking credit for Obama’s work, and Obama’s success.
> 
> View attachment 298068
> 
> the truth:
> 
> 
> *AP FACT CHECK: Trump takes credit for Obama’s gains for vets*
Click to expand...

Actually, he extended the program, then replaced it-
Trump Signs Bill to Extend Veterans Choice Program
Trump Signs $55 Billion Bill to Replace VA Choice Program


----------



## Dragonlady

bripat9643 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> 
> 
> Right,, piece of cake,  just like Iraq, and here we are 20 years later and $ trillions in the hole,  still in Iraq....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iraq's military took about two weeks to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Iraq's military wasn't a tenth of what Iran's is, yet we are still involved in Iraq, near 20 years later...  So will the USA be involved in Iran 200 years later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prior to our attack on it, Iraq's military was bigger than Iran's, moron.
Click to expand...


It’s not their military to have to fear dickwad. It’s ever Shia militant in Iran, and their children and their children’s children. 

I hope you noticed that when the Iranians attacked the US Embassy compound, and set up camp outside it, the Iraqi military and police allowed them to do it and did nothing to defend the Embassy. After all you’ve done for the Iraqi people. 

I realize that Trumpbots never think about the implications of their actions beyond the kneeslapping joy of sticking it to their perceived enemies but you would do well to remember that all such behaviors have far reaching consequences and that everyone Trump has attempted to slap down has coming roaring back in a big way. 

Trump may be stupid but he knows that no one will follow him into war. No Congress, not the people, and I seriously doubt the Senate will either. 18 years of continual war has left the country broke and divided. 

This is further evidence of the need to impeach Trump and quickly get him out of office.


----------



## easyt65

Care4all said:


> Trump plays with Checkers, he doesn't know how to play Chess....He does not think ahead. What is his strategy with this assassination? What move does he think the Iranians will take next?  And what move does he think we will take, after that, etc?


the 1st comments are typical, unsubstantiated, subjective, Trump-hating opinion.

What is his strategy?
- Trump sent a message that the United States is not weak and will not sit back and be happy to play the part of Iran's 'victim', refusing to act when attacked. This response by Trump was not predictable - no one saw this coming. It definitely isn't something Obama would have done. This is something Iran now has to take into account before they act. They also now know Trump won't be bullied or intimidated. They know, unlike Obama, Trump won't offer up an 'olive branch' and ask 'what can we do to get you to like us more and be nicer' after attacks and such actions on their part. Again, instead, Trump will return  the favor with an air strike to take out the ones who ordered the attacks.

There is an old saying: 'Talk softly, but carry a big stick'. Carrying that 'big stick' doesn't mean _sh!te_ if people don't think you will use it. Barry drew a 'Red Line', and when it was crossed, his 'big stick' remained in his hand and was not used. Both allies and enemies knew at that moment Obama was 'all talk and no show'. Trump just proved he is no Obama and will use that 'stick' if he needs to.

What will Iran do now?
The guy who usually made those decisions has now been reduced to a finger wearing a ring.  Iran named his 2nd in command as the leader of the Qud Forces, but this guy is just a step above Barney Fife as a sidekick / re[placement compared to him - I don't see HIM making the decision of what to do next.

It's got to be the Shah who will decide. Hopefully he does not make an 'emotional' response or he could attempt to escalate way too much, which they do not want.  Iran has always been about, so far, ordering one of their surrogate _organ-grinder-monkey surrogate terrorist groups_ abroad to retaliate so they can have 'plausible deniability'.

My biggest concern is actually for here in the United States. I am hoping that Obama's and the Democrats' obsession with eliminating our borders / keeping our borders as porous as a screen door on a submarine, allowing thousands and thousands of unknown, undocumented illegals / persons into the US, doesn't come back to bite us in the ass. We know there are pro Iranian sleeper cells in the US. We don't know how many or where. The Democrats Open Borders and Sanctuary cities have not helped.

.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Oddball said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cheer when they killed 608 American soldiers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you cheer when our mercenary troops kill thousands of Iraqi civilians, all for the Oligarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not cheering for anyone. Don sanctioned what needed to be done. We are done paying those assholes billions of dollars, like oboe did. Another 911 can never be allowed to happen again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not need to do this. It was entirely unjustified, provocative, and will result in more dead Americans.
> 
> Tell me when Iran attacks our homeland. Then and only then, do we go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I don't think Trump wants war.  He showed great restraint with the tanker business.  The Iranian general was IN Iraq during a threat to our embassy.  I think Iran has some explaining to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I especially like how Trump exercised "great restraint" in Syria...TWICE....Oh wait.
> 
> I'd lay odds that he got rolled again.
Click to expand...


Goes with the job. You have any big decision to make today? What to choose from the value menu, or to supersize or not. Didn’t think so. Oboe just gave millions to terrorists. Maybe don’t vote trump again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEATHER53

Libs weep for the terrorists and rail at those who eliminate terrorists


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> A Muslim terrorist attacked an American embassy.
> 
> A strong American President took out the terrorist.
> 
> Democrats get pissed off and take the side of the terrorists.
> 
> Typical.


Political assassinations are now cool.   #Becauseitsacult


----------



## Flash

charwin95 said:


> [
> 
> 
> We do not hate this country.



Yea you do.  You hate it because it isn't the socialist shithole you desire so much so you can get other people to pay your bills.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

dblack said:


> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.



Maybe register and vote this time. Or maybe assist your terrorist friends, infidel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostra

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim terrorist attacked an American embassy.
> 
> A strong American President took out the terrorist.
> 
> Democrats get pissed off and take the side of the terrorists.
> 
> Typical.
> 
> 
> 
> Political assassinations are now cool.   #Becauseitsacult
Click to expand...

He wasn't a politician, he was a terrorist.


----------



## Brain357

Nostra said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim terrorist attacked an American embassy.
> 
> A strong American President took out the terrorist.
> 
> Democrats get pissed off and take the side of the terrorists.
> 
> Typical.
> 
> 
> 
> Political assassinations are now cool.   #Becauseitsacult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't a politician, he was a terrorist.
Click to expand...

Yeah they said that about saddam too.


----------



## beautress

Dragonlady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> 
> 
> Right,, piece of cake,  just like Iraq, and here we are 20 years later and $ trillions in the hole,  still in Iraq....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iraq's military took about two weeks to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Iraq's military wasn't a tenth of what Iran's is, yet we are still involved in Iraq, near 20 years later...  So will the USA be involved in Iran 200 years later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prior to our attack on it, Iraq's military was bigger than Iran's, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not their military to have to fear dickwad. It’s ever Shia militant in Iran, and their children and their children’s children.
> 
> I hope you noticed that when the Iranians attacked the US Embassy compound, and set up camp outside it, the Iraqi military and police allowed them to do it and did nothing to defend the Embassy. After all you’ve done for the Iraqi people.
> 
> I realize that Trumpbots never think about the implications of their actions beyond the kneeslapping joy of sticking it to their perceived enemies but you would do well to remember that all such behaviors have far reaching consequences and that everyone Trump has attempted to slap down has coming roaring back in a big way.
> 
> Trump may be stupid but he knows that no one will follow him into war. No Congress, not the people, and I seriously doubt the Senate will either. 18 years of continual war has left the country broke and divided.
> 
> This is further evidence of the need to impeach Trump and quickly get him out of office.
Click to expand...

The Demmies handpick one of their most egregious and lying operatives to be the "whistleblower" and won't tell Republicans anything about the lies they made up to produce a bona-fide 'whistleblower' who gets special privileges of cover? How convenient. I've said it before, and I'll say it again: the postman rings twice.


----------



## kyzr

*charwin95:   DOUBLE BULLSHIT!*
1. Obama's "coalition forces" were in your imagination.  They just watched the ISIS Caliphate expand.
Here are *real links* proving how big ISIS got under Obama:
ISIL territorial claims - Wikipedia



_*NOTE THAT THE YEAR ISIS IS AT IT'S PEAK IS 2015 THANKS OBAMA!!*_
Maximum extent of ISIL's territorial control in Syria and Iraq in late 2015.

2. Trump unleashed the US military to attack ISIS and with the Kurds on the ground, completely eliminated the ISIS Caliphate by March 2019.
Operation Inherent Resolve - Wikipedia

3. Trump did not "abandon" the Kurds to Turkey, there was no "mass slaughter" of Kurds.  Turkey was going to invade Syria to create a buffer zone with or without US troops present.  Trump wisely withdrew from the Turkish invasion and their new "buffer zone".  No US troops were injured during the Turkish invasion.
Trump then placed armor to protect the oil field that will be used by the Kurds to purchase weapons  to defend their territory.  The US is not going to go to war with NATO ally Turkey over a population that has been a problem child for a thousand years.
Esper: US troops, armored vehicles going to Syria oil fields

Trump suggests Kurds relocate as US considers deploying armored vehicles to protect oil fields


----------



## jc456

Grampa Murked U said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, what war are you assigning to Trump? The mess he was handed by 3 previous presidents or some kind of perceived war with Iran?
> 
> I want our troops out of there but let's keep the reasons we're there in perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the left are unhinged people.  their hatred interferes with their reality.  wow.  I continue to laugh and my balls continue to be sore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure DBlack isn't "left"
Click to expand...

I know.  I've been dealing with him now for almost two weeks.  He's converting or something.  I haven't figured it out.  all of the sudden he is crawling in leftist's holes.


----------



## jc456

skews13 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama:  "Lets give Iran billions of dollars and pretend they are not terrorists, what could possibly go wrong?".
> 
> Iran: "Lets think that Trump is as weak as Obama, what could possibly go wrong?"
Click to expand...

dude that is so old fashion.  get some new material.


----------



## jc456

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> that man breathing made him an imminent threat.  but you don't know shit about shit, so there's that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we heard a lot about Saddam too.  Who knows what’s true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well they did find burial sites in Iraq.  So we know that Saddam was killing his own people.  That wasn't so much why were there, we went there for some WDM's, which they finally found.
> 
> Iraq and weapons of mass destruction - Wikipedia
> 
> *Post-war discoveries and incidents[edit]*
> _See also: WMD conjecture in the aftermath of the 2003 Iraq War
> Since the 2003 invasion of Iraq, several reported finds of chemical weapons were announced, including half a dozen incidents during the invasion itself.
> 
> In April 2003, US Marines stumbled across a number of buildings which emitted unusual levels of radiation. Upon close inspection the troops uncovered "many, many drums" containing low-grade uranium, also known as yellowcake. According to an expert familiar with UN nuclear inspections, US troops had arrived at the Tuwaitha Nuclear Research Center and the material under investigation had been documented, stored in sealed containers and subject to supervision by the International Atomic Energy Agency since 1991.[105][106] The material was transported out of Iraq in July 2008 and sold to Canadian uranium producer Cameco Corp., in a transaction described as worth "tens of millions of dollars."[107][108]
> 
> A post-war case occurred on January 9, 2004, when Icelandic munitions experts and Danish military engineers discovered 36 120-mm mortar rounds containing liquid buried in Southern Iraq. While initial tests suggested that the rounds contained a blister agent, subsequent analysis by American and Danish experts showed that no chemical agent was present.[109]_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No WMDs found.  Iraq a complete disaster as is Afghanistan,  which is still going on.  When we mess around things always get worse.
Click to expand...

then Clinton's CIA did a really bad job handing over all that material on the WMD's his squad said was there.  Even the demofks said they were there.  You talk yourself into your own traps sucker.


----------



## White 6

22lcidw said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the USA is attacked here, NATO won’t come to your aid. Period. You did this to yourselves and you did it deliberately.
> 
> You’re on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should leave Canada (and it's 2 tanks) and the rest of NATO to fend for themselves.  Save a lot of US tax dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had NATO Allie support in the second Iraq war, that was sold partially as reaction to 9/11.  Don't burn your bridges so casually.  Sorry about the money spent on NATO.  I did not know they took it out of your personal account.  Hopefully you will not be forced to get a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It helps those nations to have their social programs.
Click to expand...


We all see what we want to see, according to experience and personal bias.  I see NATO as i did last I served.  They are vital to resist aggression by old eastern Europe foes.  That continent can change faster than you think.  Both of the last times it suddenly changed, the world (the whole world) plunged into world war.  It is easier to maintain troops, equipment, plans, strategies, trade, and other economic issues shared than to have to fight our way back across that continent to fix what we neglected.


----------



## dblack

The Original Tree said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> 
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're forgetting the whole terrorism thing. This will inspire a whole new generation of desperate zealots. Go team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Again, 90% of Iran's, Russia's, and Turkey's Allied Armies are Obliterated off of the face of The Earth not by any human army.  They are destroyed on The Mountains of Israel by Hellfire, Hailstones, Brimstone, Pestilence......*
Click to expand...


Fuck your religion and your god.


----------



## jc456

beautress said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, fuck the Democrats for being so focused on socialism that they've let an insane idiot take over the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is a socialist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't quibble with you over definitions - so let's skip that game. The bottom line is, Democrats could take back the country in a heartbeat if they'd only listen to the voters they've lost and adjust their platform. Instead they double down on the same shit that's turned so many people away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah? Obama and Hillary gave Russia 6 islands in the Aleutians that are known to have vast oil reserves. Obama and Hillary gave Russia 20% of America's uranium reserves while the Clinton Law Library received a couple of million in donations from Russia, carte blanche. Then Hillary's spin room people created a false scenario of Naked Trump with two Prostitutes jumping on a bed in Russia that Hillary had slept in and they allegedly pee peed all over the bed which horrified most of America except those of us who know better. Then, to put a cherry on top of this little banana split with reality, they claimed they had damning evidence that Trump was there to collude with Russia. Trump denied it because he knew he wasn't there, #1 and because he couldn't speak Russian, #2. The Demonrats who concocted this cock-and-bull Steel dossier then claimed , Oh yes, he did, when no, he didn't.
> 
> All the subsequent spending that resulted in "no collusion" was hated by the Demonrats who didn't like to be outdone, so they doubled down on the "insurance policy" and went for impeachment, to destroy the man who popularly beat Hillary's flimsy campaign due to her own disconnect with the American people by recruiting millions of illegals to vote for her, which didn't work out so well since she ignored the laws of right and wrong, she ignored the power of the college of electors, and she ignored the warning of the ten commandments not to bear false witness. Now the creepsister is hiding out in Ireland, and Ireland better take notice of how she will use any power they give her against anybody she pleases to destroy them by any means and false scenario they grant her. She's a traitor and now she's proving her real alliance is not with America by moving out of the country rather than accounting for her atrocious false charges that came from her spin-room created "Steele dossier" intentionally misnamed when it was actually the Hillary Clinton crib sheet targeting a coup of President Trump with a corrupt Congress to do it with. Pelosi. Nadler. Schiff. Deep state rats.
Click to expand...

How much has that all cost american citizens?   And still a nothing burger, while exposing the corruption that actually did take place?  In Ukraine? wow, swamp creature city.


----------



## jc456

dblack said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're forgetting the whole terrorism thing. This will inspire a whole new generation of desperate zealots. Go team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Again, 90% of Iran's, Russia's, and Turkey's Allied Armies are Obliterated off of the face of The Earth not by any human army.  They are destroyed on The Mountains of Israel by Hellfire, Hailstones, Brimstone, Pestilence......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck your religion and your god.
Click to expand...

dude, what happened to you?  you went to the dark side Adakin.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Words, no Doubt that will be replayed to you on Judgment Day as you Face God to be made accountable for your crimes.

No doubt you will shake your fist at God when you watch Iran, Russia, and Turkey be Incinerated & Obliterated and you watch Damascus become a pile of uninhabitable smoking rubble.






The Fear of God is the beginning of Wisdom.  God is just, and justice will come.  Pray you are not counted among the unrighteous and wicked in that day.*



dblack said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're forgetting the whole terrorism thing. This will inspire a whole new generation of desperate zealots. Go team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Again, 90% of Iran's, Russia's, and Turkey's Allied Armies are Obliterated off of the face of The Earth not by any human army.  They are destroyed on The Mountains of Israel by Hellfire, Hailstones, Brimstone, Pestilence......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck your religion and your god.
Click to expand...


----------



## Brain357

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> that man breathing made him an imminent threat.  but you don't know shit about shit, so there's that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we heard a lot about Saddam too.  Who knows what’s true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well they did find burial sites in Iraq.  So we know that Saddam was killing his own people.  That wasn't so much why were there, we went there for some WDM's, which they finally found.
> 
> Iraq and weapons of mass destruction - Wikipedia
> 
> *Post-war discoveries and incidents[edit]*
> _See also: WMD conjecture in the aftermath of the 2003 Iraq War
> Since the 2003 invasion of Iraq, several reported finds of chemical weapons were announced, including half a dozen incidents during the invasion itself.
> 
> In April 2003, US Marines stumbled across a number of buildings which emitted unusual levels of radiation. Upon close inspection the troops uncovered "many, many drums" containing low-grade uranium, also known as yellowcake. According to an expert familiar with UN nuclear inspections, US troops had arrived at the Tuwaitha Nuclear Research Center and the material under investigation had been documented, stored in sealed containers and subject to supervision by the International Atomic Energy Agency since 1991.[105][106] The material was transported out of Iraq in July 2008 and sold to Canadian uranium producer Cameco Corp., in a transaction described as worth "tens of millions of dollars."[107][108]
> 
> A post-war case occurred on January 9, 2004, when Icelandic munitions experts and Danish military engineers discovered 36 120-mm mortar rounds containing liquid buried in Southern Iraq. While initial tests suggested that the rounds contained a blister agent, subsequent analysis by American and Danish experts showed that no chemical agent was present.[109]_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No WMDs found.  Iraq a complete disaster as is Afghanistan,  which is still going on.  When we mess around things always get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then Clinton's CIA did a really bad job handing over all that material on the WMD's his squad said was there.  Even the demofks said they were there.  You talk yourself into your own traps sucker.
Click to expand...

I’m not a democrat.  Heck even trump ran on how stupid the Iraq and Afghanistan wars were.


----------



## kyzr

Dragonlady said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really learned nothing from Iraq, did you?  You cannot defeat an enemy who hates you. You cannot win any war without winning hearts or minds.
> 
> Trump has no clue or plan of what to do. The sanctions were working to divide the Iraqi’s against their leadership. By retaliating against the Iraqis, he has now united the nation in their absolute hatred of the west.
> 
> You cannot make up foreign policy based on your daily press clippings. Trump is simply deflecting from his impeachment with threats of war. You can’t remove a President from office in a time of war.
> 
> Except that this President tore up a peace treaty and provoked this crisis where there was none. Any President this incompetent needs to be removed NOW!
Click to expand...


You obviously don't get Iraq or Iran, or what's going on between them.  

If you think that the Iraqi's prefer life under Saddam and his criminal larvae, we disagree on the facts.

If you think that the Iranian people prefer living under the current regime, we disagree on the facts.

If you think that Syria, Turkey, Yemen, Libya, Israel, Palestine, or Saudi Arabia are going to live in peace and harmony, with or without the US peacekeepers, we disagree on the facts.   

There was no "peace treaty" with Iran, just a 10-year pause that Iran got $150b for, that's IF you are gullible enough to believe that Iran actually paused their nuke program.  

Trump is doing what needs to be done.  He'll be there another 5-years, so enjoy his presidency!!


----------



## beautress

jc456 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Trump. Fuck his war. Fuck every one of you sick motherfuckers who support him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, fuck the Democrats for being so focused on socialism that they've let an insane idiot take over the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is a socialist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't quibble with you over definitions - so let's skip that game. The bottom line is, Democrats could take back the country in a heartbeat if they'd only listen to the voters they've lost and adjust their platform. Instead they double down on the same shit that's turned so many people away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah? Obama and Hillary gave Russia 6 islands in the Aleutians that are known to have vast oil reserves. Obama and Hillary gave Russia 20% of America's uranium reserves while the Clinton Law Library received a couple of million in donations from Russia, carte blanche. Then Hillary's spin room people created a false scenario of Naked Trump with two Prostitutes jumping on a bed in Russia that Hillary had slept in and they allegedly pee peed all over the bed which horrified most of America except those of us who know better. Then, to put a cherry on top of this little banana split with reality, they claimed they had damning evidence that Trump was there to collude with Russia. Trump denied it because he knew he wasn't there, #1 and because he couldn't speak Russian, #2. The Demonrats who concocted this cock-and-bull Steel dossier then claimed , Oh yes, he did, when no, he didn't.
> 
> All the subsequent spending that resulted in "no collusion" was hated by the Demonrats who didn't like to be outdone, so they doubled down on the "insurance policy" and went for impeachment, to destroy the man who popularly beat Hillary's flimsy campaign due to her own disconnect with the American people by recruiting millions of illegals to vote for her, which didn't work out so well since she ignored the laws of right and wrong, she ignored the power of the college of electors, and she ignored the warning of the ten commandments not to bear false witness. Now the creepsister is hiding out in Ireland, and Ireland better take notice of how she will use any power they give her against anybody she pleases to destroy them by any means and false scenario they grant her. She's a traitor and now she's proving her real alliance is not with America by moving out of the country rather than accounting for her atrocious false charges that came from her spin-room created "Steele dossier" intentionally misnamed when it was actually the Hillary Clinton crib sheet targeting a coup of President Trump with a corrupt Congress to do it with. Pelosi. Nadler. Schiff. Deep state rats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much has that all cost american citizens?   And still a nothing burger, while exposing the corruption that actually did take place?  In Ukraine? wow, swamp creature city.
Click to expand...

The leader of the swamp has left the states for Ireland, doll.


----------



## dblack

The Original Tree said:


> *Words, no Doubt that will be replayed to you on Judgment Day as you Face God to be made accountable for your crimes.*



Yeah, yeah. I've heard all the stories. Fuck your fantasies.


----------



## jc456

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that man breathing made him an imminent threat.  but you don't know shit about shit, so there's that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we heard a lot about Saddam too.  Who knows what’s true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well they did find burial sites in Iraq.  So we know that Saddam was killing his own people.  That wasn't so much why were there, we went there for some WDM's, which they finally found.
> 
> Iraq and weapons of mass destruction - Wikipedia
> 
> *Post-war discoveries and incidents[edit]*
> _See also: WMD conjecture in the aftermath of the 2003 Iraq War
> Since the 2003 invasion of Iraq, several reported finds of chemical weapons were announced, including half a dozen incidents during the invasion itself.
> 
> In April 2003, US Marines stumbled across a number of buildings which emitted unusual levels of radiation. Upon close inspection the troops uncovered "many, many drums" containing low-grade uranium, also known as yellowcake. According to an expert familiar with UN nuclear inspections, US troops had arrived at the Tuwaitha Nuclear Research Center and the material under investigation had been documented, stored in sealed containers and subject to supervision by the International Atomic Energy Agency since 1991.[105][106] The material was transported out of Iraq in July 2008 and sold to Canadian uranium producer Cameco Corp., in a transaction described as worth "tens of millions of dollars."[107][108]
> 
> A post-war case occurred on January 9, 2004, when Icelandic munitions experts and Danish military engineers discovered 36 120-mm mortar rounds containing liquid buried in Southern Iraq. While initial tests suggested that the rounds contained a blister agent, subsequent analysis by American and Danish experts showed that no chemical agent was present.[109]_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No WMDs found.  Iraq a complete disaster as is Afghanistan,  which is still going on.  When we mess around things always get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then Clinton's CIA did a really bad job handing over all that material on the WMD's his squad said was there.  Even the demofks said they were there.  You talk yourself into your own traps sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not a democrat.  Heck even trump ran on how stupid the Iraq and Afghanistan wars were.
Click to expand...

yep,  is there a new war I'm not aware of?  He was trying to pull troops from Syria, and got bashed,  strange.  You do any of that bashing?  Let's see, take out a leader of the Iranian forces and that's now a bad thing.  Didn't cost us one soldier on the ground.  and that's now a bad thing. trump can't win with punks like you.  you're like oil in water.


----------



## easyt65

Dragonlady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> 
> 
> Right,, piece of cake,  just like Iraq, and here we are 20 years later and $ trillions in the hole,  still in Iraq....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iraq's military took about two weeks to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Iraq's military wasn't a tenth of what Iran's is, yet we are still involved in Iraq, near 20 years later...  So will the USA be involved in Iran 200 years later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prior to our attack on it, Iraq's military was bigger than Iran's, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not their military to have to fear dickwad. It’s ever Shia militant in Iran, and their children and their children’s children.
> 
> I hope you noticed that when the Iranians attacked the US Embassy compound, and set up camp outside it, the Iraqi military and police allowed them to do it and did nothing to defend the Embassy. After all you’ve done for the Iraqi people.
> 
> I realize that Trumpbots never think about the implications of their actions beyond the kneeslapping joy of sticking it to their perceived enemies but you would do well to remember that all such behaviors have far reaching consequences and that everyone Trump has attempted to slap down has coming roaring back in a big way.
> 
> Trump may be stupid but he knows that no one will follow him into war. No Congress, not the people, and I seriously doubt the Senate will either. 18 years of continual war has left the country broke and divided.
> 
> This is further evidence of the need to impeach Trump and quickly get him out of office.
Click to expand...

Qatar, Bahrain, Iraq, Afghanistan....they are all double-dealing with the bad guys because they know we can pack up and leave them to fend for themselves against Iran at any time.

Barry didn't help to deflate this perception. He sat back and allowed Benghazi to be attacked twice before the final attack that resulted in 4 American deaths. Barry neither offered our people more protection or took them out before the final attack. During and after the final attack Barry refused to send anyone to secure the compound and did not respond. He blames an American for the attack and vowed to jail the man for exercising his Constitutional Right of Freedom of Speech. 1 year later Barry brought in the 'mastermind' behind the Benghazi 'RIOT', vowing to hold him accountable....he quietly let the SOB walk not long after.

Despite the United States verbally promising to help defend Ukraine's sovereign borders, Barry turned his back on them and paved the way for Putin to walk carelessly into Crimea and annex it by refusing to deliver or allow anyone else to  give Ukraine lethal military weapons they needed to defend themselves and fight back against Putin's military.

Barry's negotiation of his own personal treaty with Iran was as embarrassing as it was illegal. Barry by-passed Congress to negotiate his own treaty then raced to the UN to have 'the world' ratify it before Congress could even look at it. As bad as that was, the entire 'visual' of what was going on while Barry negotiated was humiliating.

While Barry remained at the table, be negotiated from a virtual and actual position of weakness. Iran's top General was bragging about how Obama was so weak and was begging Iran for a deal that would be part of his 'Legacy' while Iran's military practiced bombing a mock US aircraft carrier. Iran's leader was leading massive crowds in cheering, 'Death to America' as Barry - according to the Iranian press - begged for a deal. An  official report came out stating that  while Barry was negotiating for a deal with Iran evidence showed Iran was already violating the temporary agreements they had made that would last until the final deal was done. Iran wasn't even honoring their 'Temp Treaty' agreements, proving they sure as hell would not honor the final agreements. Finally, Obama refused to make demands that Iran  release US hostages part of the conditions of his personal treaty - it was leaked that Barry was AFRAID to demand the release the hostages be part of the deal because IRAN MIGHT WALK AWYAY FROM THE TABLE.  Instead, he chose to make a huge ransom payment for the release of the hostages later.

People argue about the intentions, etc involved in all of this, but the perception Barry allowed Iran to craft and push to the world was one where Barry was on his knees begging the Mulllahs for an agreement while they were continuously taking PR shots at the US and him, that he was pretty much their 'bit@h' at the negotiation table, that he was weak - the same guy who folded when his Red Line was challenged.

Saudi, Qatar, and other ME nations began to look into acquiring nukes after Barry's personal treaty - yeah, he started the nuclear arms race in the ME because no one could trust  the US to stand behind / beside allies (after Crimea) and could not count on a weak US who was pandering to Iran rather than standing up to them.


----------



## Synthaholic

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that man breathing made him an imminent threat.  but you don't know shit about shit, so there's that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we heard a lot about Saddam too.  Who knows what’s true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well they did find burial sites in Iraq.  So we know that Saddam was killing his own people.  That wasn't so much why were there, we went there for some WDM's, which they finally found.
> 
> Iraq and weapons of mass destruction - Wikipedia
> 
> *Post-war discoveries and incidents[edit]*
> _See also: WMD conjecture in the aftermath of the 2003 Iraq War
> Since the 2003 invasion of Iraq, several reported finds of chemical weapons were announced, including half a dozen incidents during the invasion itself.
> 
> In April 2003, US Marines stumbled across a number of buildings which emitted unusual levels of radiation. Upon close inspection the troops uncovered "many, many drums" containing low-grade uranium, also known as yellowcake. According to an expert familiar with UN nuclear inspections, US troops had arrived at the Tuwaitha Nuclear Research Center and the material under investigation had been documented, stored in sealed containers and subject to supervision by the International Atomic Energy Agency since 1991.[105][106] The material was transported out of Iraq in July 2008 and sold to Canadian uranium producer Cameco Corp., in a transaction described as worth "tens of millions of dollars."[107][108]
> 
> A post-war case occurred on January 9, 2004, when Icelandic munitions experts and Danish military engineers discovered 36 120-mm mortar rounds containing liquid buried in Southern Iraq. While initial tests suggested that the rounds contained a blister agent, subsequent analysis by American and Danish experts showed that no chemical agent was present.[109]_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No WMDs found.  Iraq a complete disaster as is Afghanistan,  which is still going on.  When we mess around things always get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then Clinton's CIA did a really bad job handing over all that material on the WMD's his squad said was there.  Even the demofks said they were there.  You talk yourself into your own traps sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not a democrat.  Heck even trump ran on how stupid the Iraq and Afghanistan wars were.
Click to expand...

Trump didn’t like it because he didn’t have any way to grift off of it.


----------



## Dick Foster

gipper said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you cheering for the mass murder of Iranian women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Iranians repeatedly cheer "Death to America" and detail that they want every person here to be killed.
> 
> Nice. I don't feel much need to do any "oh the poor Iranians" if they are calling to nuke me and my county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you think Iran is going to attack our homeland. LOL. Dupe. Wake up.
Click to expand...


Remember 9/11? And that wasn't even a country. Now who's the dupe you stupid shitforbrains?


----------



## Synthaholic

Also killed was a top Iraqi general.


----------



## Brain357

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we heard a lot about Saddam too.  Who knows what’s true?
> 
> 
> 
> well they did find burial sites in Iraq.  So we know that Saddam was killing his own people.  That wasn't so much why were there, we went there for some WDM's, which they finally found.
> 
> Iraq and weapons of mass destruction - Wikipedia
> 
> *Post-war discoveries and incidents[edit]*
> _See also: WMD conjecture in the aftermath of the 2003 Iraq War
> Since the 2003 invasion of Iraq, several reported finds of chemical weapons were announced, including half a dozen incidents during the invasion itself.
> 
> In April 2003, US Marines stumbled across a number of buildings which emitted unusual levels of radiation. Upon close inspection the troops uncovered "many, many drums" containing low-grade uranium, also known as yellowcake. According to an expert familiar with UN nuclear inspections, US troops had arrived at the Tuwaitha Nuclear Research Center and the material under investigation had been documented, stored in sealed containers and subject to supervision by the International Atomic Energy Agency since 1991.[105][106] The material was transported out of Iraq in July 2008 and sold to Canadian uranium producer Cameco Corp., in a transaction described as worth "tens of millions of dollars."[107][108]
> 
> A post-war case occurred on January 9, 2004, when Icelandic munitions experts and Danish military engineers discovered 36 120-mm mortar rounds containing liquid buried in Southern Iraq. While initial tests suggested that the rounds contained a blister agent, subsequent analysis by American and Danish experts showed that no chemical agent was present.[109]_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No WMDs found.  Iraq a complete disaster as is Afghanistan,  which is still going on.  When we mess around things always get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then Clinton's CIA did a really bad job handing over all that material on the WMD's his squad said was there.  Even the demofks said they were there.  You talk yourself into your own traps sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not a democrat.  Heck even trump ran on how stupid the Iraq and Afghanistan wars were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep,  is there a new war I'm not aware of?  He was trying to pull troops from Syria, and got bashed,  strange.  You do any of that bashing?  Let's see, take out a leader of the Iranian forces and that's now a bad thing.  Didn't cost us one soldier on the ground.  and that's now a bad thing. trump can't win with punks like you.  you're like oil in water.
Click to expand...

I’m undecided on how bad it is.  Much depends on how they react.  I’m not a fan of assassinations.  So far trump has done well with lack of military use.


----------



## The Original Tree

jc456 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> 
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're forgetting the whole terrorism thing. This will inspire a whole new generation of desperate zealots. Go team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Again, 90% of Iran's, Russia's, and Turkey's Allied Armies are Obliterated off of the face of The Earth not by any human army.  They are destroyed on The Mountains of Israel by Hellfire, Hailstones, Brimstone, Pestilence......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck your religion and your god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, what happened to you?  you went to the dark side Adakin.
Click to expand...

*The Day of decision draws closer.  The Wheat shall be separated from the chaff, and the chaff burnt up.*


----------



## jc456

Care4all said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> 
> 
> Right,, piece of cake,  just like Iraq, and here we are 20 years later and $ trillions in the hole,  still in Iraq....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iraq's military took about two weeks to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Iraq's military wasn't a tenth of what Iran's is, yet we are still involved in Iraq, near 20 years later...  So will the USA be involved in Iran 200 years later?
Click to expand...

why would we now go in?  we aren't there are we?  you seem confused.  ahhh you're a demofk.  got it.


----------



## Nostra

Synthaholic said:


> Also killed was a top Iraqi general.


Cool.

BONUS!


----------



## jc456

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well they did find burial sites in Iraq.  So we know that Saddam was killing his own people.  That wasn't so much why were there, we went there for some WDM's, which they finally found.
> 
> Iraq and weapons of mass destruction - Wikipedia
> 
> *Post-war discoveries and incidents[edit]*
> _See also: WMD conjecture in the aftermath of the 2003 Iraq War
> Since the 2003 invasion of Iraq, several reported finds of chemical weapons were announced, including half a dozen incidents during the invasion itself.
> 
> In April 2003, US Marines stumbled across a number of buildings which emitted unusual levels of radiation. Upon close inspection the troops uncovered "many, many drums" containing low-grade uranium, also known as yellowcake. According to an expert familiar with UN nuclear inspections, US troops had arrived at the Tuwaitha Nuclear Research Center and the material under investigation had been documented, stored in sealed containers and subject to supervision by the International Atomic Energy Agency since 1991.[105][106] The material was transported out of Iraq in July 2008 and sold to Canadian uranium producer Cameco Corp., in a transaction described as worth "tens of millions of dollars."[107][108]
> 
> A post-war case occurred on January 9, 2004, when Icelandic munitions experts and Danish military engineers discovered 36 120-mm mortar rounds containing liquid buried in Southern Iraq. While initial tests suggested that the rounds contained a blister agent, subsequent analysis by American and Danish experts showed that no chemical agent was present.[109]_
> 
> 
> 
> No WMDs found.  Iraq a complete disaster as is Afghanistan,  which is still going on.  When we mess around things always get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then Clinton's CIA did a really bad job handing over all that material on the WMD's his squad said was there.  Even the demofks said they were there.  You talk yourself into your own traps sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not a democrat.  Heck even trump ran on how stupid the Iraq and Afghanistan wars were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep,  is there a new war I'm not aware of?  He was trying to pull troops from Syria, and got bashed,  strange.  You do any of that bashing?  Let's see, take out a leader of the Iranian forces and that's now a bad thing.  Didn't cost us one soldier on the ground.  and that's now a bad thing. trump can't win with punks like you.  you're like oil in water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m undecided on how bad it is.  Much depends on how they react.  I’m not a fan of assassinations.  So far trump has done well with lack of military use.
Click to expand...

He has.  It's what he said he'd do.  Sometimes, evil must be eliminated when the time arrives.  That time came for that evil fk.  good fking riddance to him.  I don't expect a thing will happen.  How could it?


----------



## jc456

Nostra said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also killed was a top Iraqi general.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> BONUS!
Click to expand...

two with one airstrike.  that's black jack.


----------



## JWBooth

dblack said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're forgetting the whole terrorism thing. This will inspire a whole new generation of desperate zealots. Go team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Again, 90% of Iran's, Russia's, and Turkey's Allied Armies are Obliterated off of the face of The Earth not by any human army.  They are destroyed on The Mountains of Israel by Hellfire, Hailstones, Brimstone, Pestilence......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck your religion and your god.
Click to expand...

Nah, dude is using the age old method of misapplying biblical texts to his current political fantasies. Wishful thinking.


----------



## charwin95

Flash said:


> *Trump warned Iran that they need to start paying nice or suffer the consequences.*
> 
> *The assholes didn't listen, did they?*



The results is what? Did they shiver or spit? Or scared? 

Let me tell you the reality and I don’t fucking lie. 

I’ve been to Tehran twice and I know lots of Iranians here and in Iran. They are good people that hate the reputations of supporting terrorism. 
The young generations do not like the old hard liners but they are scared of new revolutions to change the regime. Especially doesn’t know where and who to turns for support especially NOT this idiot Trump. 
But the Trump sanctions against ordinary Iranians that need food, medicines and other human essentials...... That doesn’t want to get involved. Are turning the tides of HATES towards Americans. 

The numbers of chanting death to America is very small compared to general populations. The numbers after the sanctions will turn the whole country of hating America not only in Iran but Iraq and Syria. We supposed to get these good people to be on our side not against us. 

It took generations to build that kind support then here comes this ugly dude who doesn’t know what he is doing wrecked and fuck it up.


----------



## dblack

jc456 said:


> He has.  It's what he said he'd do.  Sometimes, evil must be eliminated when the time arrives.  That time came for that evil fk.  good fking riddance to him.  *I don't expect a thing will happen.  How could it?*



We'll revisit this quote shortly.


----------



## jc456

Care4all said:


> Israel has had many opportunities to take this guy out....  Why did they choose not to?


are they complaining?


----------



## JWBooth

The Original Tree said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're forgetting the whole terrorism thing. This will inspire a whole new generation of desperate zealots. Go team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Again, 90% of Iran's, Russia's, and Turkey's Allied Armies are Obliterated off of the face of The Earth not by any human army.  They are destroyed on The Mountains of Israel by Hellfire, Hailstones, Brimstone, Pestilence......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck your religion and your god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, what happened to you?  you went to the dark side Adakin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Day of decision draws closer.  The Wheat shall be separated from the chaff, and the chaff burnt up.*
Click to expand...

If by chaff, you mean innocent kids who were too blind not to enlist, then you have finally made a correct statement.


----------



## The Original Tree

kyzr said:


> *charwin95:   DOUBLE BULLSHIT!*
> 1. Obama's "coalition forces" were in your imagination.  They just watched the ISIS Caliphate expand.
> Here are *real links* proving how big ISIS got under Obama:
> ISIL territorial claims - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> _*NOTE THAT THE YEAR ISIS IS AT IT'S PEAK IS 2015 THANKS OBAMA!!*_
> Maximum extent of ISIL's territorial control in Syria and Iraq in late 2015.
> 
> 2. Trump unleashed the US military to attack ISIS and with the Kurds on the ground, completely eliminated the ISIS Caliphate by March 2019.
> Operation Inherent Resolve - Wikipedia
> 
> 3. Trump did not "abandon" the Kurds to Turkey, there was no "mass slaughter" of Kurds.  Turkey was going to invade Syria to create a buffer zone with or without US troops present.  Trump wisely withdrew from the Turkish invasion and their new "buffer zone".  No US troops were injured during the Turkish invasion.
> Trump then placed armor to protect the oil field that will be used by the Kurds to purchase weapons  to defend their territory.  The US is not going to go to war with NATO ally Turkey over a population that has been a problem child for a thousand years.
> Esper: US troops, armored vehicles going to Syria oil fields
> 
> Trump suggests Kurds relocate as US considers deploying armored vehicles to protect oil fields


*America and Saudi Arabia and their allies do not get involved in The War of Gog and Magog.  They will protest, but before they can react, Russia, Iran, Turkey and their allies are annihilated.
*




*
Ezekiel 38:*

*10 This is what the Sovereign Lord says: On that day thoughts will come into your mind and you will devise an evil scheme.

11 You will say, “I will invade a land of unwalled villages; I will attack a peaceful and unsuspecting people all of them living without walls and without gates and bars."

12 I will plunder and loot and turn my hand against the resettled ruins and the people gathered from the nations, rich in livestock and goods, living at the center of the land.

13 Sheba  and Dedan and the merchants of Tarshish and all her villages will say to you, “Have you come to plunder? Have you gathered your hordes to loot, to carry off silver and gold, to take away livestock and goods and to seize much plunder?*


----------



## easyt65

Care4all said:


> And they want us dead, even more so, now....  right?


Obama demonstrated the failed / flawed beliefs of Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrats - the belief that if we pack up and leave the ME, if we grant them concessions, give them lots of cash, let them do whatever they want, kiss their ass, and be NICE to them ... then, golly gee, they will see the light, see we aren't all that bad, and we will all become_ bestest buddies_.

?!

WWII began  through an act of appeasement shown to Adolph Hitler. Hitler wrote in Mein Kampf that when he moved his troops into the Rhineland  in violation of the agreements made after WWI he was not ready  for war and would have moved his troops back If the other nations demonstrated a willingness to press the issue and force him back.  He stated when they immediately moved to appease him he knew right then and there he could conquer them...right then.

Appeasement does not work. It never works.

Democrats and snowflakes do not understand that there are enemies out there who want each and every one of us DEAD simply because we are BREATHING. There are some out there whose entire goal in life is to convert the world to Islam and either enslave or murder everyone else.

These people have ALWAYS wanted you dead....and they will ALWAYS want you dead.


----------



## jc456

Meister said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is?  how do you know that?  with what money will they fund that retaliation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ME has a track record for a very long time, jc.   Iran has no problem funding terrorists organizations.
Click to expand...

I was told this morning that the sanctions took all of their money.  so if the sanctions are working, how can they afford to mount any kind of strike against the US?  and where?  baghdad?


----------



## jc456

Care4all said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> The govt guy assassinated was a murderous  thug, and has been for a few decades....  we've had opportunity to assassinate him on many occasions, but previous presidencies held back, because in their estimates and assessments determined it would harm us, our allies, etc more, if we did...
> 
> One major fear with Trump is he is knee jerk, he never looks at the future, and never thinks things through, he's clueless on military strategies or Defence in general....
> 
> All of his actions, on every defense issue, he has gone against his men, with knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> That is frightening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> Trump has shown great restraint in dealing with the Iranian terrorists.  He did not respond when they attacked American assets.  However, he told them to knock it off.  They didn't listen to him.
> 
> Trump is not a weak Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or a Barry "give the Iranians barrels of cash" Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, yes, of course, Trump is so wise!  Filled with God given wisdom!
> 
> I suppose time will tell after Iran's retaliation.....  hope no one on this board has family stationed over there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranian mullahs want YOU dead, do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they want us dead, even more so, now....  right?
Click to expand...

how can someone want someone dead more than dead?

you've blown your mind son.  wow.


----------



## Brain357

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No WMDs found.  Iraq a complete disaster as is Afghanistan,  which is still going on.  When we mess around things always get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> then Clinton's CIA did a really bad job handing over all that material on the WMD's his squad said was there.  Even the demofks said they were there.  You talk yourself into your own traps sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not a democrat.  Heck even trump ran on how stupid the Iraq and Afghanistan wars were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep,  is there a new war I'm not aware of?  He was trying to pull troops from Syria, and got bashed,  strange.  You do any of that bashing?  Let's see, take out a leader of the Iranian forces and that's now a bad thing.  Didn't cost us one soldier on the ground.  and that's now a bad thing. trump can't win with punks like you.  you're like oil in water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m undecided on how bad it is.  Much depends on how they react.  I’m not a fan of assassinations.  So far trump has done well with lack of military use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has.  It's what he said he'd do.  Sometimes, evil must be eliminated when the time arrives.  That time came for that evil fk.  good fking riddance to him.  I don't expect a thing will happen.  How could it?
Click to expand...

I’ll be hoping it doesn’t escalate into something bad.  Getting rid of saddam seemed like a good thing too....


----------



## The Original Tree

*Be sure to come here and tell us all about it when you see Iran, Russia and Turkey attack Israel, and are destroyed.*



JWBooth said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> 
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're forgetting the whole terrorism thing. This will inspire a whole new generation of desperate zealots. Go team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Again, 90% of Iran's, Russia's, and Turkey's Allied Armies are Obliterated off of the face of The Earth not by any human army.  They are destroyed on The Mountains of Israel by Hellfire, Hailstones, Brimstone, Pestilence......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck your religion and your god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, dude is using the age old method of misapplying biblical texts to his current political fantasies. Wishful thinking.
Click to expand...


----------



## dblack

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then Clinton's CIA did a really bad job handing over all that material on the WMD's his squad said was there.  Even the demofks said they were there.  You talk yourself into your own traps sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not a democrat.  Heck even trump ran on how stupid the Iraq and Afghanistan wars were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep,  is there a new war I'm not aware of?  He was trying to pull troops from Syria, and got bashed,  strange.  You do any of that bashing?  Let's see, take out a leader of the Iranian forces and that's now a bad thing.  Didn't cost us one soldier on the ground.  and that's now a bad thing. trump can't win with punks like you.  you're like oil in water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m undecided on how bad it is.  Much depends on how they react.  I’m not a fan of assassinations.  So far trump has done well with lack of military use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has.  It's what he said he'd do.  Sometimes, evil must be eliminated when the time arrives.  That time came for that evil fk.  good fking riddance to him.  I don't expect a thing will happen.  How could it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll be hoping it doesn’t escalate into something bad.  Getting rid of saddam seemed like a good thing too....
Click to expand...


Even if there isn't immediate escalation, even if the chickenhawks get their fantasy and we blow Iran to smithereens, it will still create a new legion of insane, desperate, religious zealots bent on jihad. We still haven't learned any lessons from 9/11. Ron Paul was right.


----------



## The Original Tree

JWBooth said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're forgetting the whole terrorism thing. This will inspire a whole new generation of desperate zealots. Go team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Again, 90% of Iran's, Russia's, and Turkey's Allied Armies are Obliterated off of the face of The Earth not by any human army.  They are destroyed on The Mountains of Israel by Hellfire, Hailstones, Brimstone, Pestilence......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck your religion and your god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, what happened to you?  you went to the dark side Adakin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Day of decision draws closer.  The Wheat shall be separated from the chaff, and the chaff burnt up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If by chaff, you mean innocent kids who were too blind not to enlist, then you have finally made a correct statement.
Click to expand...

*Chaff as in Unrepentant Sinners.*


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they want us dead, even more so, now....  right?
> 
> 
> 
> Obama demonstrated the failed / flawed beliefs of Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrats - the belief that if we pack up and leave the ME, if we grant them concessions, give them lots of cash, let them do whatever they want, kiss their ass, and be NICE to them ... then, golly gee, they will see the light, see we aren't all that bad, and we will all become_ bestest buddies_.
> 
> ?!
> 
> WWII began  through an act of appeasement shown to Adolph Hitler. Hitler wrote in Mein Kampf that when he moved his troops into the Rhineland  in violation of the agreements made after WWI he was not ready  for war and would have moved his troops back If the other nations demonstrated a willingness to press the issue and force him back.  He stated when they immediately moved to appease him he knew right then and there he could conquer them...right then.
> 
> Appeasement does not work. It never works.
> 
> Democrats and snowflakes do not understand that there are enemies out there who want each and every one of us DEAD simply because we are BREATHING. There are some out there whose entire goal in life is to convert the world to Islam and either enslave or murder everyone else.
> 
> These people have ALWAYS wanted you dead....and they will ALWAYS want you dead.
Click to expand...

it's evil out there, and that evil has already invaded the space of the demofks.  the left have arrived.


----------



## jc456

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then Clinton's CIA did a really bad job handing over all that material on the WMD's his squad said was there.  Even the demofks said they were there.  You talk yourself into your own traps sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not a democrat.  Heck even trump ran on how stupid the Iraq and Afghanistan wars were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep,  is there a new war I'm not aware of?  He was trying to pull troops from Syria, and got bashed,  strange.  You do any of that bashing?  Let's see, take out a leader of the Iranian forces and that's now a bad thing.  Didn't cost us one soldier on the ground.  and that's now a bad thing. trump can't win with punks like you.  you're like oil in water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m undecided on how bad it is.  Much depends on how they react.  I’m not a fan of assassinations.  So far trump has done well with lack of military use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has.  It's what he said he'd do.  Sometimes, evil must be eliminated when the time arrives.  That time came for that evil fk.  good fking riddance to him.  I don't expect a thing will happen.  How could it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll be hoping it doesn’t escalate into something bad.  Getting rid of saddam seemed like a good thing too....
Click to expand...

the failure there was that no one had a replacement leader ready.  That was where they failed.


----------



## jc456

dblack said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not a democrat.  Heck even trump ran on how stupid the Iraq and Afghanistan wars were.
> 
> 
> 
> yep,  is there a new war I'm not aware of?  He was trying to pull troops from Syria, and got bashed,  strange.  You do any of that bashing?  Let's see, take out a leader of the Iranian forces and that's now a bad thing.  Didn't cost us one soldier on the ground.  and that's now a bad thing. trump can't win with punks like you.  you're like oil in water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m undecided on how bad it is.  Much depends on how they react.  I’m not a fan of assassinations.  So far trump has done well with lack of military use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has.  It's what he said he'd do.  Sometimes, evil must be eliminated when the time arrives.  That time came for that evil fk.  good fking riddance to him.  I don't expect a thing will happen.  How could it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll be hoping it doesn’t escalate into something bad.  Getting rid of saddam seemed like a good thing too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if there isn't immediate escalation, even if the chickenhawks get their fantasy and we blow Iran to smithereens, it will still create a new legion of insane, desperate, religious zealots bent on jihad. We still haven't learned any lessons from 9/11. Ron Paul was right.
Click to expand...

why?  explain why this one guy will lead to that pile of shit you wrote?


----------



## M14 Shooter

Care4all said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> 
> 
> Right,, piece of cake,  just like Iraq, and here we are 20 years later and $ trillions in the hole,  still in Iraq....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iraq's military took about two weeks to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Iraq's military wasn't a tenth of what Iran's is, yet we are still involved in Iraq, near 20 years later...  So will the USA be involved in Iran 200 years later?
Click to expand...

Why do you think war with Iran necessitates the occupation of Iran?


----------



## Brain357

dblack said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not a democrat.  Heck even trump ran on how stupid the Iraq and Afghanistan wars were.
> 
> 
> 
> yep,  is there a new war I'm not aware of?  He was trying to pull troops from Syria, and got bashed,  strange.  You do any of that bashing?  Let's see, take out a leader of the Iranian forces and that's now a bad thing.  Didn't cost us one soldier on the ground.  and that's now a bad thing. trump can't win with punks like you.  you're like oil in water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m undecided on how bad it is.  Much depends on how they react.  I’m not a fan of assassinations.  So far trump has done well with lack of military use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has.  It's what he said he'd do.  Sometimes, evil must be eliminated when the time arrives.  That time came for that evil fk.  good fking riddance to him.  I don't expect a thing will happen.  How could it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll be hoping it doesn’t escalate into something bad.  Getting rid of saddam seemed like a good thing too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if there isn't immediate escalation, even if the chickenhawks get their fantasy and we blow Iran to smithereens, it will still create a new legion of insane, desperate, religious zealots bent on jihad. We still haven't learned any lessons from 9/11. Ron Paul was right.
Click to expand...

Yes I tend to agree with Ron on these things.


----------



## Brain357

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not a democrat.  Heck even trump ran on how stupid the Iraq and Afghanistan wars were.
> 
> 
> 
> yep,  is there a new war I'm not aware of?  He was trying to pull troops from Syria, and got bashed,  strange.  You do any of that bashing?  Let's see, take out a leader of the Iranian forces and that's now a bad thing.  Didn't cost us one soldier on the ground.  and that's now a bad thing. trump can't win with punks like you.  you're like oil in water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m undecided on how bad it is.  Much depends on how they react.  I’m not a fan of assassinations.  So far trump has done well with lack of military use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has.  It's what he said he'd do.  Sometimes, evil must be eliminated when the time arrives.  That time came for that evil fk.  good fking riddance to him.  I don't expect a thing will happen.  How could it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll be hoping it doesn’t escalate into something bad.  Getting rid of saddam seemed like a good thing too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the failure there was that no one had a replacement leader ready.  That was where they failed.
Click to expand...

We always fail trying to replace leaders.


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump warned Iran that they need to start paying nice or suffer the consequences.*
> 
> *The assholes didn't listen, did they?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results is what? Did they shiver or spit? Or scared?
> 
> Let me tell you the reality and I don’t fucking lie.
> 
> I’ve been to Tehran twice and I know lots of Iranians here and in Iran. They are good people that hate the reputations of supporting terrorism.
> The young generations do not like the old hard liners but they are scared of new revolutions to change the regime. Especially doesn’t know where and who to turns for support especially NOT this idiot Trump.
> But the Trump sanctions against ordinary Iranians that need food, medicines and other human essentials...... That doesn’t want to get involved. Are turning the tides of HATES towards Americans.
> 
> The numbers of chanting death to America is very small compared to general populations. The numbers after the sanctions will turn the whole country of hating America not only in Iran but Iraq and Syria. We supposed to get these good people to be on our side not against us.
> 
> It took generations to build that kind support then here comes this ugly dude who doesn’t know what he is doing wrecked and fuck it up.
Click to expand...

then the people within Iran need to take out the leaders to allow money back in.  It's what the US wants.  you don't get it though, cause you're too blind to see.


----------



## jc456

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep,  is there a new war I'm not aware of?  He was trying to pull troops from Syria, and got bashed,  strange.  You do any of that bashing?  Let's see, take out a leader of the Iranian forces and that's now a bad thing.  Didn't cost us one soldier on the ground.  and that's now a bad thing. trump can't win with punks like you.  you're like oil in water.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m undecided on how bad it is.  Much depends on how they react.  I’m not a fan of assassinations.  So far trump has done well with lack of military use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has.  It's what he said he'd do.  Sometimes, evil must be eliminated when the time arrives.  That time came for that evil fk.  good fking riddance to him.  I don't expect a thing will happen.  How could it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll be hoping it doesn’t escalate into something bad.  Getting rid of saddam seemed like a good thing too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the failure there was that no one had a replacement leader ready.  That was where they failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We always fail trying to replace leaders.
Click to expand...

yep.  I agree with that.  Look what happened in Germany after WWII.  sometimes evil lingers far too long.


----------



## dblack

jc456 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep,  is there a new war I'm not aware of?  He was trying to pull troops from Syria, and got bashed,  strange.  You do any of that bashing?  Let's see, take out a leader of the Iranian forces and that's now a bad thing.  Didn't cost us one soldier on the ground.  and that's now a bad thing. trump can't win with punks like you.  you're like oil in water.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m undecided on how bad it is.  Much depends on how they react.  I’m not a fan of assassinations.  So far trump has done well with lack of military use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has.  It's what he said he'd do.  Sometimes, evil must be eliminated when the time arrives.  That time came for that evil fk.  good fking riddance to him.  I don't expect a thing will happen.  How could it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll be hoping it doesn’t escalate into something bad.  Getting rid of saddam seemed like a good thing too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if there isn't immediate escalation, even if the chickenhawks get their fantasy and we blow Iran to smithereens, it will still create a new legion of insane, desperate, religious zealots bent on jihad. We still haven't learned any lessons from 9/11. Ron Paul was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  explain why this one guy will lead to that pile of shit you wrote?
Click to expand...


Just watch, dipshit. Or read history. I'm pretty sure it's been explained to you many times over.


----------



## jc456

dblack said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m undecided on how bad it is.  Much depends on how they react.  I’m not a fan of assassinations.  So far trump has done well with lack of military use.
> 
> 
> 
> He has.  It's what he said he'd do.  Sometimes, evil must be eliminated when the time arrives.  That time came for that evil fk.  good fking riddance to him.  I don't expect a thing will happen.  How could it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll be hoping it doesn’t escalate into something bad.  Getting rid of saddam seemed like a good thing too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if there isn't immediate escalation, even if the chickenhawks get their fantasy and we blow Iran to smithereens, it will still create a new legion of insane, desperate, religious zealots bent on jihad. We still haven't learned any lessons from 9/11. Ron Paul was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  explain why this one guy will lead to that pile of shit you wrote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just watch, dipshit. Or read history. I'm pretty sure it's been explained to you many times over.
Click to expand...

then why didn't anything happen when Bin Laden was taken out? Wasn't he #uno? to think I once respected your writings.  what happened to you?


----------



## Care4all

Nostra said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim terrorist attacked an American embassy.
> 
> A strong American President took out the terrorist.
> 
> Democrats get pissed off and take the side of the terrorists.
> 
> Typical.
> 
> 
> 
> Political assassinations are now cool.   #Becauseitsacult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't a politician, he was a terrorist.
Click to expand...

He was the equivalent in Iran, as our Secretary of Defense is what the news said.


----------



## jc456

dblack said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has.  It's what he said he'd do.  Sometimes, evil must be eliminated when the time arrives.  That time came for that evil fk.  good fking riddance to him.  *I don't expect a thing will happen.  How could it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll revisit this quote shortly.
Click to expand...

so when did the retaliation take place from Bin Laden?  he was #uno!!!!  strange to think a lower version of him would incite a higher impact of retribution.  too fking funny.  what happened you dude?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST




LOL!  Idiot.  I knew it was only a matter of time before Your Dear Leader got us in a war.  I thought it was going to be a lot sooner.
Poor and lower-income kids are the ones who go to fight, too.  Not rich kids.  
So all those stupid fucking MAGA idiots are now seeing their children going off to die for Trump.
You motherfuckers asked for it.


----------



## dblack

Blaine Sweeter said:


> LOL!  Idiot.  I knew it was only a matter of time before Your Dear Leader got us in a war.  I thought it was going to be a lot sooner.
> *Poor and lower-income kids are the ones who go to fight, too.  Not rich kids. *
> So all those stupid fucking MAGA idiots are now seeing their children going off to die for Trump.
> You motherfuckers asked for it.



Wow - you've even managed to inject marxist classism into war policy. This is why we have a TV assclown launching missiles.


----------



## jc456

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Idiot.  I knew it was only a matter of time before Your Dear Leader got us in a war.  I thought it was going to be a lot sooner.
> Poor and lower-income kids are the ones who go to fight, too.  Not rich kids.
> So all those stupid fucking MAGA idiots are now seeing their children going off to die for Trump.
> You motherfuckers asked for it.
Click to expand...

what war is that?  you okay?

BTW, kids volunteer to go to war.  there is no call for soldiers.  when were you born?  you lost your mind awhile ago that's for sure. And those poor kids you refer to, make money have families get benefits and have a career.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
Click to expand...



Another fucking idiot raises its head.
*Up to 4,000 US troops could deploy to Middle East amid Baghdad unrest: officials*


----------



## bripat9643

Care4all said:


> Israel has had many opportunities to take this guy out....  Why did they choose not to?


Report: Obama Administration Stopped Israel From Assassinating Soleimani in 2015


----------



## jc456

Blaine Sweeter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another fucking idiot raises its head.
> *Up to 4,000 US troops could deploy to Middle East amid Baghdad unrest: officials*
Click to expand...

that baghdad unrest began before the airstrike.  you're  not much of a buff on current news huh?

And for the record, that post of yours reveals the real idiot


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

dblack said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Idiot.  I knew it was only a matter of time before Your Dear Leader got us in a war.  I thought it was going to be a lot sooner.
> *Poor and lower-income kids are the ones who go to fight, too.  Not rich kids. *
> So all those stupid fucking MAGA idiots are now seeing their children going off to die for Trump.
> You motherfuckers asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - you've even managed to inject marxist classism into war policy. This is why we have a TV assclown launching missiles.
Click to expand...


There's two assclowns launching missiles.  The other one is in NK.  
And a possible third since Iran has been refining their nuclear capabilities to a state which the Pentagon may or may not know.


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Idiot.  I knew it was only a matter of time before Your Dear Leader got us in a war.  I thought it was going to be a lot sooner.
> Poor and lower-income kids are the ones who go to fight, too.  Not rich kids.
> So all those stupid fucking MAGA idiots are now seeing their children going off to die for Trump.
> You motherfuckers asked for it.
Click to expand...

We are in a war?  Link?


----------



## The Original Tree

jc456 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has.  It's what he said he'd do.  Sometimes, evil must be eliminated when the time arrives.  That time came for that evil fk.  good fking riddance to him.  *I don't expect a thing will happen.  How could it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll revisit this quote shortly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so when did the retaliation take place from Bin Laden?  he was #uno!!!!  strange to think a lower version of him would incite a higher impact of retribution.  too fking funny.  what happened you dude?
Click to expand...

*His ISIS decoder ring finally showed up in the mail.*


----------



## jc456

Blaine Sweeter said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Idiot.  I knew it was only a matter of time before Your Dear Leader got us in a war.  I thought it was going to be a lot sooner.
> *Poor and lower-income kids are the ones who go to fight, too.  Not rich kids. *
> So all those stupid fucking MAGA idiots are now seeing their children going off to die for Trump.
> You motherfuckers asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - you've even managed to inject marxist classism into war policy. This is why we have a TV assclown launching missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's two assclowns launching missiles.  The other one is in NK.
> And a possible third since Iran has been refining their nuclear capabilities to a state which the Pentagon may or may not know.
Click to expand...

still haven't seen that war link yet.  why?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

jc456 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another fucking idiot raises its head.
> *Up to 4,000 US troops could deploy to Middle East amid Baghdad unrest: officials*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that baghdad unrest began before the airstrike.  you're  not much of a buff on current news huh?
> 
> And for the record, that post of yours reveals the real idiot
Click to expand...


Hey dumbfuck, I am quite aware of the protest and violence at the bloated, over-bearing and over-budget American embassy in Baghdad which started this.
Trump's decision to kill their top dog military guy was a big mistake, he's such a stupid fucking bastard.  

Mattis, McMasters, Kelly and Bolton are collectively slapping their foreheads as we speak.


----------



## The Original Tree

jc456 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Idiot.  I knew it was only a matter of time before Your Dear Leader got us in a war.  I thought it was going to be a lot sooner.
> *Poor and lower-income kids are the ones who go to fight, too.  Not rich kids. *
> So all those stupid fucking MAGA idiots are now seeing their children going off to die for Trump.
> You motherfuckers asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - you've even managed to inject marxist classism into war policy. This is why we have a TV assclown launching missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's two assclowns launching missiles.  The other one is in NK.
> And a possible third since Iran has been refining their nuclear capabilities to a state which the Pentagon may or may not know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still haven't seen that war link yet.  why?
Click to expand...

*Here it is LOL.  It just hasn't happened yet.

Just remember when God kicks your ass, just don't bother getting up, Iran.

Bible Gateway passage: Ezekiel 38 - New International Version*


----------



## The Original Tree

*He's burning in Hell with Muhammad, Hitler, Stalin and Bin Laden.

Millions more will join him soon.*



Blaine Sweeter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another fucking idiot raises its head.
> *Up to 4,000 US troops could deploy to Middle East amid Baghdad unrest: officials*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that baghdad unrest began before the airstrike.  you're  not much of a buff on current news huh?
> 
> And for the record, that post of yours reveals the real idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbfuck, I am quite aware of the protest and violence at the bloated, over-bearing and over-budget American embassy in Baghdad which started this.
> Trump's decision to kill their top dog military guy was a big mistake, he's such a stupid fucking bastard.
> 
> Mattis, McMasters, Kelly and Bolton are collectively slapping their foreheads as we speak.
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

Blaine Sweeter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another fucking idiot raises its head.
> *Up to 4,000 US troops could deploy to Middle East amid Baghdad unrest: officials*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that baghdad unrest began before the airstrike.  you're  not much of a buff on current news huh?
> 
> And for the record, that post of yours reveals the real idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbfuck, I am quite aware of the protest and violence at the bloated, over-bearing and over-budget American embassy in Baghdad which started this.
> Trump's decision to kill their top dog military guy was a big mistake, he's such a stupid fucking bastard.
> 
> Mattis, McMasters, Kelly and Bolton are collectively slapping their foreheads as we speak.
Click to expand...

ewwww big mistake.   what do you know about what a mistake it was?  what intelligence agency are you using?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

jc456 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Idiot.  I knew it was only a matter of time before Your Dear Leader got us in a war.  I thought it was going to be a lot sooner.
> *Poor and lower-income kids are the ones who go to fight, too.  Not rich kids. *
> So all those stupid fucking MAGA idiots are now seeing their children going off to die for Trump.
> You motherfuckers asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - you've even managed to inject marxist classism into war policy. This is why we have a TV assclown launching missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's two assclowns launching missiles.  The other one is in NK.
> And a possible third since Iran has been refining their nuclear capabilities to a state which the Pentagon may or may not know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still haven't seen that war link yet.  why?
Click to expand...


You dumbfuck.  Why don't you do a timeline of the incidents that led up to the war in Iraq? 

9/11/2001 - WTC attack
9/2001 - U.S. invades  Afghanistan
3/2003 - Bush announces start of Iraq war

This doesn't happen overnight, you stupid idiot.


----------



## jc456

Blaine Sweeter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Idiot.  I knew it was only a matter of time before Your Dear Leader got us in a war.  I thought it was going to be a lot sooner.
> *Poor and lower-income kids are the ones who go to fight, too.  Not rich kids. *
> So all those stupid fucking MAGA idiots are now seeing their children going off to die for Trump.
> You motherfuckers asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - you've even managed to inject marxist classism into war policy. This is why we have a TV assclown launching missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's two assclowns launching missiles.  The other one is in NK.
> And a possible third since Iran has been refining their nuclear capabilities to a state which the Pentagon may or may not know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still haven't seen that war link yet.  why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dumbfuck.  Why don't you do a timeline of the incidents that led up to the war in Iraq?
> 
> 9/11/2001 - WTC attack
> 9/2001 - U.S. invades  Afghanistan
> 3/2003 - Bush announces start of Iraq war
> 
> This doesn't happen overnight, you stupid idiot.
Click to expand...

in 1995 they hit one of the US destroyers in dock. I believe they also tried to take the towers down in the late 90s, so it's been happening for a very long time.  what's your point?


----------



## Synthaholic

I was right once again. WINNING!!!

Trump Fails Yet Again


----------



## charwin95

kyzr said:


> *charwin95:   DOUBLE BULLSHIT!*
> 1. Obama's "coalition forces" were in your imagination.  They just watched the ISIS Caliphate expand.
> Here are *real links* proving how big ISIS got under Obama:
> ISIL territorial claims - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> _*NOTE THAT THE YEAR ISIS IS AT IT'S PEAK IS 2015 THANKS OBAMA!!*_
> Maximum extent of ISIL's territorial control in Syria and Iraq in late 2015.
> 
> 2. Trump unleashed the US military to attack ISIS and with the Kurds on the ground, completely eliminated the ISIS Caliphate by March 2019.
> Operation Inherent Resolve - Wikipedia
> 
> 3. Trump did not "abandon" the Kurds to Turkey, there was no "mass slaughter" of Kurds.  Turkey was going to invade Syria to create a buffer zone with or without US troops present.  Trump wisely withdrew from the Turkish invasion and their new "buffer zone".  No US troops were injured during the Turkish invasion.
> Trump then placed armor to protect the oil field that will be used by the Kurds to purchase weapons  to defend their territory.  The US is not going to go to war with NATO ally Turkey over a population that has been a problem child for a thousand years.
> Esper: US troops, armored vehicles going to Syria oil fields
> 
> Trump suggests Kurds relocate as US considers deploying armored vehicles to protect oil fields



BULLSHIT. Your ignorance is corrupted and unbelievable. You are lying for Trump. 

If not for Obama and the Kurds we’ll still be fighting ISIS. Your link was the beginning of the fight. 

Trump took over at the end and took credits. YES Trump abandoned the Kurds. You may want to ask his own GOPs supporters and generals and soldiers who are still in Syria that trashed Trump coward foreign policies. You can Google it to update your ignorance. 
Now Putin. Assad and Iran is running the show in northern Iraq. 

BULLSHIT. What the fuck is Turkey buffer zone? Why not create the buffer zone inside the Turkey border? Just like any other countries. 
Why create a buffer zone inside Syria where the Kurds are already there? 
Why create a buffer zone where a few oil field are located run by the Kurds? STUPID. 

Why would and should be a US soldiers get hurt before Turkey invasion? US soldiers were playing soccers inside the Kurds territories and having a. good time before that. Now the area is war torn devastated areas with hundreds of thousands misplaced families created by inept Trump. That’s a fact and known all over the world. 

Kurds existed and no places to go. If that is a Turkey problem then that is Turkey problem but why create more problems so enemies of America get the best benefits and makes us look weak? Trump is very STUPID.


----------



## Dragonlady

depotoo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m just going with the percentages. Trump lies about everything. Why not this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Example: Trump has now told this lie 109 times. Obama signed this. Trump had nothing to do with it. Just another case of Trump taking credit for Obama’s work, and Obama’s success.
> 
> View attachment 298068
> 
> the truth:
> 
> 
> *AP FACT CHECK: Trump takes credit for Obama’s gains for vets*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, he extended the program, then replaced it-
> Trump Signs Bill to Extend Veterans Choice Program
> Trump Signs $55 Billion Bill to Replace VA Choice Program
Click to expand...


Yes, he’s trying to force vets to seek care from for-profit medicine. The problem being that mainstream medicine is ill-equipped to deal with the unique challenges and medical requirements for wounded warriors so the care vets get from the failing for-profit system isn’t always the best.

And by redirecting funds to the for-profit system, the VA is being starved of much needed funds to expand their staff and facilities to provide more help to more vets. So care for vets deteriorates and continues to be underfunded.


----------



## jc456

Synthaholic said:


> I was right once again. WINNING!!!
> 
> Trump Fails Yet Again


----------



## easyt65

Synthaholic said:


> I was right once again. WINNING!!!
> 
> Trump Fails Yet Again


Right about WHAT? You said Trump was 'indecisive' and that he did not have a plan.

Trump proved he was very decisive and carried out a plan. Where Obama would have kissed Iran's ass, which is what all the Democrats and snowflakes are whining and bitching we should have done / do, Trump just took out Iran's #1 Terror Leader.

Trump's Plan?  He already officially named the Qud Force a terrorist organization, the General leading it a terrorist leader. This terrorist group, under the leadership of their terrorist leader, carried out a strike against and killing the terrorist leader. The United States has been carrying our air strikes and taking out terrorist leaders (Al Aqaeda, ISIS) for YEARS now - where have you snowflakes been? When terrorists commit terrorist attacks we take out their leaders, especially  when they attack the US.

This is nothing new - it's literally what we have been doing. So why do you snowflakes suddenly have your panties in a wad NOW, just because it is the Iranian terrorist group, the Qud Force?


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *charwin95:   DOUBLE BULLSHIT!*
> 1. Obama's "coalition forces" were in your imagination.  They just watched the ISIS Caliphate expand.
> Here are *real links* proving how big ISIS got under Obama:
> ISIL territorial claims - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> _*NOTE THAT THE YEAR ISIS IS AT IT'S PEAK IS 2015 THANKS OBAMA!!*_
> Maximum extent of ISIL's territorial control in Syria and Iraq in late 2015.
> 
> 2. Trump unleashed the US military to attack ISIS and with the Kurds on the ground, completely eliminated the ISIS Caliphate by March 2019.
> Operation Inherent Resolve - Wikipedia
> 
> 3. Trump did not "abandon" the Kurds to Turkey, there was no "mass slaughter" of Kurds.  Turkey was going to invade Syria to create a buffer zone with or without US troops present.  Trump wisely withdrew from the Turkish invasion and their new "buffer zone".  No US troops were injured during the Turkish invasion.
> Trump then placed armor to protect the oil field that will be used by the Kurds to purchase weapons  to defend their territory.  The US is not going to go to war with NATO ally Turkey over a population that has been a problem child for a thousand years.
> Esper: US troops, armored vehicles going to Syria oil fields
> 
> Trump suggests Kurds relocate as US considers deploying armored vehicles to protect oil fields
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT. Your ignorance is corrupted and unbelievable. You are lying for Trump.
> 
> If not for Obama and the Kurds we’ll still be fighting ISIS. Your link was the beginning of the fight.
> 
> Trump took over at the end and took credits. YES Trump abandoned the Kurds. You may want to ask his own GOPs supporters and generals and soldiers who are still in Syria that trashed Trump coward foreign policies. You can Google it to update your ignorance.
> Now Putin. Assad and Iran is running the show in northern Iraq.
> 
> BULLSHIT. What the fuck is Turkey buffer zone? Why not create the buffer zone inside the Turkey border? Just like any other countries.
> Why create a buffer zone inside Syria where the Kurds are already there?
> Why create a buffer zone where a few oil field are located run by the Kurds? STUPID.
> 
> Why would and should be a US soldiers get hurt before Turkey invasion? US soldiers were playing soccers inside the Kurds territories and having a. good time before that. Now the area is war torn devastated areas with hundreds of thousands misplaced families created by inept Trump. That’s a fact and known all over the world.
> 
> Kurds existed and no places to go. If that is a Turkey problem then that is Turkey problem but why create more problems so enemies of America get the best benefits and makes us look weak? Trump is very STUPID.
Click to expand...

if not for obammy there'd have been no ISIS!! too fking funny.  hilarious at that.


----------



## easyt65

Dragonlady said:


> Yes, he’s trying to force vets to seek care from for-profit medicine. The problem being that mainstream medicine is ill-equipped to deal with the unique challenges and medical requirements for wounded warriors so the care vets get from the failing for-profit system isn’t always the best..


 I love how in one post you claim the authority and right to speak for the vets, the administration, the doctors, hospitals, and other medical facilities that will care for / are caring for vets to push your vile, subjective bullshit....

But, as you proved by  claiming Whistle Blowers are afforded anonymity and immunity then ran when  challenged to post a link to prove it, you are all about spewing uneducated, false, misrepresentations / narratives / bullshit without ever attempting to back your claims.


----------



## depotoo

Dragonlady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m just going with the percentages. Trump lies about everything. Why not this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Example: Trump has now told this lie 109 times. Obama signed this. Trump had nothing to do with it. Just another case of Trump taking credit for Obama’s work, and Obama’s success.
> 
> View attachment 298068
> 
> the truth:
> 
> 
> *AP FACT CHECK: Trump takes credit for Obama’s gains for vets*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, he extended the program, then replaced it-
> Trump Signs Bill to Extend Veterans Choice Program
> Trump Signs $55 Billion Bill to Replace VA Choice Program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he’s trying to force vets to seek care from for-profit medicine. The problem being that mainstream medicine is ill-equipped to deal with the unique challenges and medical requirements for wounded warriors so the care vets get from the failing for-profit system isn’t always the best.
> 
> And by redirecting funds to the for-profit system, the VA is being starved of much needed funds to expand their staff and facilities to provide more help to more vets. So care for vets deteriorates and continues to be underfunded.
Click to expand...

You haven’t any idea.  Forcing?  Vets are now able to get care, rather than wait weeks and months, and some times never getting it because there is no facility they can get to.  Did you also claim such when Obama opened it up for some to seek care through private facilities?  Tell me.  and you have absolutely no skin in this game.  You are not American.   I have current and former family that serve and served.


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="easyt65, post: 23794310, member: 55400"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was right once again. WINNING!!!
> 
> Trump Fails Yet Again
> 
> 
> 
> Right about WHAT? You said Trump was 'indecisive' and that he did not have a plan.
> 
> Trump proved he was very decisive and carried out a plan. Where Obama would have kissed Iran's ass, which is what all the Democrats and snowflakes are whining and bitching we should have done / do, Trump just took out Iran's #1 Terror Leader.
> 
> Trump's Plan?  He already officially named the Qud Force a terrorist organization, the General leading it a terrorist leader. This terrorist group, under the leadership of their terrorist leader, carried out a strike against and killing the terrorist leader. The United States has been carrying our air strikes and taking out terrorist leaders (Al Aqaeda, ISIS) for YEARS now - where have you snowflakes been? When terrorists commit terrorist attacks we take out their leaders, especially  when they attack the US.
> 
> This is nothing new - it's literally what we have been doing. So why do you snowflakes suddenly have your panties in a wad NOW, just because it is the Iranian terrorist group, the Qud Force?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What's funny is your inability to use the 'QUOTE' feature....[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
I was laughing with you.  It's why I reposted and laughed, with it!!! snowflakes with their panties in a wad NOW.  Beautiful easy, Beautiful.


----------



## bripat9643

Blaine Sweeter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another fucking idiot raises its head.
> *Up to 4,000 US troops could deploy to Middle East amid Baghdad unrest: officials*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that baghdad unrest began before the airstrike.  you're  not much of a buff on current news huh?
> 
> And for the record, that post of yours reveals the real idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbfuck, I am quite aware of the protest and violence at the bloated, over-bearing and over-budget American embassy in Baghdad which started this.
> Trump's decision to kill their top dog military guy was a big mistake, he's such a stupid fucking bastard.
> 
> Mattis, McMasters, Kelly and Bolton are collectively slapping their foreheads as we speak.
Click to expand...

How did the American embassy start it?  I'm really curious to know how you rationalize that.


----------



## easyt65

depotoo said:


> You haven’t any idea.  Forcing?  Vets are now able to get care, rather than wait weeks and months, and some times never getting it because there is no facility they can get to.  Did you also claim such when Obama opened it up for some to seek care through private facilities?  Tell me.  and you have absolutely no skin in this game.  You are not American.   I have current and former family that serve and served.


She rants and raves like a lunatic about US health care....while Canadians flock to the US for health care.

Bwuhahahahahaha.......


----------



## easyt65

bripat9643 said:


> How did the American embassy start it?  I'm really curious to know how you rationalize that.


The Americans would not open the gates when they politely rang the doorbell. Such rude behavior by infidels is punishable by death.


----------



## easyt65

jc456 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="easyt65, post: 23794310, member: 55400"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was right once again. WINNING!!!
> 
> Trump Fails Yet Again
> 
> 
> 
> Right about WHAT? You said Trump was 'indecisive' and that he did not have a plan.
> 
> Trump proved he was very decisive and carried out a plan. Where Obama would have kissed Iran's ass, which is what all the Democrats and snowflakes are whining and bitching we should have done / do, Trump just took out Iran's #1 Terror Leader.
> 
> Trump's Plan?  He already officially named the Qud Force a terrorist organization, the General leading it a terrorist leader. This terrorist group, under the leadership of their terrorist leader, carried out a strike against and killing the terrorist leader. The United States has been carrying our air strikes and taking out terrorist leaders (Al Aqaeda, ISIS) for YEARS now - where have you snowflakes been? When terrorists commit terrorist attacks we take out their leaders, especially  when they attack the US.
> 
> This is nothing new - it's literally what we have been doing. So why do you snowflakes suddenly have your panties in a wad NOW, just because it is the Iranian terrorist group, the Qud Force?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's funny is your inability to use the 'QUOTE' feature....
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
I was laughing with you.  It's why I reposted and laughed, with it!!! snowflakes with their panties in a wad NOW.  Beautiful easy, Beautiful.[/QUOTE]
Sorry...my bad. Time for more coffee...


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="easyt65, post: 23794310, member: 55400"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was right once again. WINNING!!!
> 
> Trump Fails Yet Again
> 
> 
> 
> Right about WHAT? You said Trump was 'indecisive' and that he did not have a plan.
> 
> Trump proved he was very decisive and carried out a plan. Where Obama would have kissed Iran's ass, which is what all the Democrats and snowflakes are whining and bitching we should have done / do, Trump just took out Iran's #1 Terror Leader.
> 
> Trump's Plan?  He already officially named the Qud Force a terrorist organization, the General leading it a terrorist leader. This terrorist group, under the leadership of their terrorist leader, carried out a strike against and killing the terrorist leader. The United States has been carrying our air strikes and taking out terrorist leaders (Al Aqaeda, ISIS) for YEARS now - where have you snowflakes been? When terrorists commit terrorist attacks we take out their leaders, especially  when they attack the US.
> 
> This is nothing new - it's literally what we have been doing. So why do you snowflakes suddenly have your panties in a wad NOW, just because it is the Iranian terrorist group, the Qud Force?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's funny is your inability to use the 'QUOTE' feature....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I was laughing with you.  It's why I reposted and laughed, with it!!! snowflakes with their panties in a wad NOW.  Beautiful easy, Beautiful.[/QUOTE]
Sorry...my bad. Time for more coffee...[/QUOTE]
I deleted it.  Didn't want to leave it up if it didn't connect.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

mascale said:


> The Need to Impeach and Demand a Fair Trial.  The Republicans too, need to be on record.
> ______________________________
> Pelosi: "The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. The full Congress must be immediately briefed on this serious situation."
> _________________________
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Deut 23:  19-20, aka Pharaohs Law--Subjugation Atrocity--is Trump's Law Too.   Equal Treatment Under Law is not what the Trump people find to be workable--saying, "Get Over It!")



*The Admin has conducted tonight's strikes ... without an Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) against Iran. Further, this action was taken without the consultation of the Congress. *

That's why it didn't leak beforehand.


----------



## charwin95

kyzr said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really learned nothing from Iraq, did you?  You cannot defeat an enemy who hates you. You cannot win any war without winning hearts or minds.
> 
> Trump has no clue or plan of what to do. The sanctions were working to divide the Iraqi’s against their leadership. By retaliating against the Iraqis, he has now united the nation in their absolute hatred of the west.
> 
> You cannot make up foreign policy based on your daily press clippings. Trump is simply deflecting from his impeachment with threats of war. You can’t remove a President from office in a time of war.
> 
> Except that this President tore up a peace treaty and provoked this crisis where there was none. Any President this incompetent needs to be removed NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't get Iraq or Iran, or what's going on between them.
> 
> If you think that the Iraqi's prefer life under Saddam and his criminal larvae, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> If you think that the Iranian people prefer living under the current regime, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> If you think that Syria, Turkey, Yemen, Libya, Israel, Palestine, or Saudi Arabia are going to live in peace and harmony, with or without the US peacekeepers, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> There was no "peace treaty" with Iran, just a 10-year pause that Iran got $150b for, that's IF you are gullible enough to believe that Iran actually paused their nuke program.
> 
> Trump is doing what needs to be done.  He'll be there another 5-years, so enjoy his presidency!!
Click to expand...


How did you came up $150 billions. You cannot even get your lie straight. What made you think you know what you are talking about? 

The ten years is something to buy time till new regime or for the new generations. Not an allowance to build nuclear arm. 

NOW they have no excuses to build their own nuclear weapons. The construction of hard water facilities in Arak will be completed this year by next year they have nuclear weapons. We created more enemies then Iran can now finish their nuclear weapons. 

NOW TELL ME. What the hell did Trump moron accomplish?


----------



## charwin95

easyt65 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right,, piece of cake,  just like Iraq, and here we are 20 years later and $ trillions in the hole,  still in Iraq....
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq's military took about two weeks to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Iraq's military wasn't a tenth of what Iran's is, yet we are still involved in Iraq, near 20 years later...  So will the USA be involved in Iran 200 years later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prior to our attack on it, Iraq's military was bigger than Iran's, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not their military to have to fear dickwad. It’s ever Shia militant in Iran, and their children and their children’s children.
> 
> I hope you noticed that when the Iranians attacked the US Embassy compound, and set up camp outside it, the Iraqi military and police allowed them to do it and did nothing to defend the Embassy. After all you’ve done for the Iraqi people.
> 
> I realize that Trumpbots never think about the implications of their actions beyond the kneeslapping joy of sticking it to their perceived enemies but you would do well to remember that all such behaviors have far reaching consequences and that everyone Trump has attempted to slap down has coming roaring back in a big way.
> 
> Trump may be stupid but he knows that no one will follow him into war. No Congress, not the people, and I seriously doubt the Senate will either. 18 years of continual war has left the country broke and divided.
> 
> This is further evidence of the need to impeach Trump and quickly get him out of office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Qatar, Bahrain, Iraq, Afghanistan....they are all double-dealing with the bad guys because they know we can pack up and leave them to fend for themselves against Iran at any time.
> 
> Barry didn't help to deflate this perception. He sat back and allowed Benghazi to be attacked twice before the final attack that resulted in 4 American deaths. Barry neither offered our people more protection or took them out before the final attack. During and after the final attack Barry refused to send anyone to secure the compound and did not respond. He blames an American for the attack and vowed to jail the man for exercising his Constitutional Right of Freedom of Speech. 1 year later Barry brought in the 'mastermind' behind the Benghazi 'RIOT', vowing to hold him accountable....he quietly let the SOB walk not long after.
> 
> Despite the United States verbally promising to help defend Ukraine's sovereign borders, Barry turned his back on them and paved the way for Putin to walk carelessly into Crimea and annex it by refusing to deliver or allow anyone else to  give Ukraine lethal military weapons they needed to defend themselves and fight back against Putin's military.
> 
> Barry's negotiation of his own personal treaty with Iran was as embarrassing as it was illegal. Barry by-passed Congress to negotiate his own treaty then raced to the UN to have 'the world' ratify it before Congress could even look at it. As bad as that was, the entire 'visual' of what was going on while Barry negotiated was humiliating.
> 
> While Barry remained at the table, be negotiated from a virtual and actual position of weakness. Iran's top General was bragging about how Obama was so weak and was begging Iran for a deal that would be part of his 'Legacy' while Iran's military practiced bombing a mock US aircraft carrier. Iran's leader was leading massive crowds in cheering, 'Death to America' as Barry - according to the Iranian press - begged for a deal. An  official report came out stating that  while Barry was negotiating for a deal with Iran evidence showed Iran was already violating the temporary agreements they had made that would last until the final deal was done. Iran wasn't even honoring their 'Temp Treaty' agreements, proving they sure as hell would not honor the final agreements. Finally, Obama refused to make demands that Iran  release US hostages part of the conditions of his personal treaty - it was leaked that Barry was AFRAID to demand the release the hostages be part of the deal because IRAN MIGHT WALK AWYAY FROM THE TABLE.  Instead, he chose to make a huge ransom payment for the release of the hostages later.
> 
> People argue about the intentions, etc involved in all of this, but the perception Barry allowed Iran to craft and push to the world was one where Barry was on his knees begging the Mulllahs for an agreement while they were continuously taking PR shots at the US and him, that he was pretty much their 'bit@h' at the negotiation table, that he was weak - the same guy who folded when his Red Line was challenged.
> 
> Saudi, Qatar, and other ME nations began to look into acquiring nukes after Barry's personal treaty - yeah, he started the nuclear arms race in the ME because no one could trust  the US to stand behind / beside allies (after Crimea) and could not count on a weak US who was pandering to Iran rather than standing up to them.
Click to expand...


You are a well known LIAR. How can we be sure that you are telling the truth? 

I am almost positive that you are being paid by the Russian to post all these crap.


----------



## charwin95

The Original Tree said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *charwin95:   DOUBLE BULLSHIT!*
> 1. Obama's "coalition forces" were in your imagination.  They just watched the ISIS Caliphate expand.
> Here are *real links* proving how big ISIS got under Obama:
> ISIL territorial claims - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> _*NOTE THAT THE YEAR ISIS IS AT IT'S PEAK IS 2015 THANKS OBAMA!!*_
> Maximum extent of ISIL's territorial control in Syria and Iraq in late 2015.
> 
> 2. Trump unleashed the US military to attack ISIS and with the Kurds on the ground, completely eliminated the ISIS Caliphate by March 2019.
> Operation Inherent Resolve - Wikipedia
> 
> 3. Trump did not "abandon" the Kurds to Turkey, there was no "mass slaughter" of Kurds.  Turkey was going to invade Syria to create a buffer zone with or without US troops present.  Trump wisely withdrew from the Turkish invasion and their new "buffer zone".  No US troops were injured during the Turkish invasion.
> Trump then placed armor to protect the oil field that will be used by the Kurds to purchase weapons  to defend their territory.  The US is not going to go to war with NATO ally Turkey over a population that has been a problem child for a thousand years.
> Esper: US troops, armored vehicles going to Syria oil fields
> 
> Trump suggests Kurds relocate as US considers deploying armored vehicles to protect oil fields
> 
> 
> 
> *America and Saudi Arabia and their allies do not get involved in The War of Gog and Magog.  They will protest, but before they can react, Russia, Iran, Turkey and their allies are annihilated.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ezekiel 38:*
> 
> *10 This is what the Sovereign Lord says: On that day thoughts will come into your mind and you will devise an evil scheme.
> 
> 11 You will say, “I will invade a land of unwalled villages; I will attack a peaceful and unsuspecting people all of them living without walls and without gates and bars."
> 
> 12 I will plunder and loot and turn my hand against the resettled ruins and the people gathered from the nations, rich in livestock and goods, living at the center of the land.
> 
> 13 Sheba  and Dedan and the merchants of Tarshish and all her villages will say to you, “Have you come to plunder? Have you gathered your hordes to loot, to carry off silver and gold, to take away livestock and goods and to seize much plunder?*
Click to expand...


Shock that you are a religious bullshit from the HELL side.


----------



## charwin95

jc456 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> 
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is?  how do you know that?  with what money will they fund that retaliation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ME has a track record for a very long time, jc.   Iran has no problem funding terrorists organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was told this morning that the sanctions took all of their money.  so if the sanctions are working, how can they afford to mount any kind of strike against the US?  and where?  baghdad?
Click to expand...


That means that you are very poorly informed. 

Iran survives before the nuclear deal despite with all the sanctions applied. They almost and close to complete their nuclear toys and missile programs. Bibi of Israel even demonstrated how close they were.


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really learned nothing from Iraq, did you?  You cannot defeat an enemy who hates you. You cannot win any war without winning hearts or minds.
> 
> Trump has no clue or plan of what to do. The sanctions were working to divide the Iraqi’s against their leadership. By retaliating against the Iraqis, he has now united the nation in their absolute hatred of the west.
> 
> You cannot make up foreign policy based on your daily press clippings. Trump is simply deflecting from his impeachment with threats of war. You can’t remove a President from office in a time of war.
> 
> Except that this President tore up a peace treaty and provoked this crisis where there was none. Any President this incompetent needs to be removed NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't get Iraq or Iran, or what's going on between them.
> 
> If you think that the Iraqi's prefer life under Saddam and his criminal larvae, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> If you think that the Iranian people prefer living under the current regime, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> If you think that Syria, Turkey, Yemen, Libya, Israel, Palestine, or Saudi Arabia are going to live in peace and harmony, with or without the US peacekeepers, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> There was no "peace treaty" with Iran, just a 10-year pause that Iran got $150b for, that's IF you are gullible enough to believe that Iran actually paused their nuke program.
> 
> Trump is doing what needs to be done.  He'll be there another 5-years, so enjoy his presidency!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you came up $150 billions. You cannot even get your lie straight. What made you think you know what you are talking about?
> 
> The ten years is something to buy time till new regime or for the new generations. Not an allowance to build nuclear arm.
> 
> NOW they have no excuses to build their own nuclear weapons. The construction of hard water facilities in Arak will be completed this year by next year they have nuclear weapons. We created more enemies then Iran can now finish their nuclear weapons.
> 
> NOW TELL ME. What the hell did Trump moron accomplish?
Click to expand...

no benghazi???


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JoeB131 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet when this guy was killing ISIS terrorists, we had no real problem with him.  We were happy to let the Iranians save the Iraqi and Syrian governments from ISIS.
> 
> Now we are bitching because they are more loved than we are...
Click to expand...


*Yet when this guy was killing ISIS terrorists, we had no real problem with him*

Nah. He was an evil bastard, even when he was killing other evil bastards.


----------



## charwin95

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump warned Iran that they need to start paying nice or suffer the consequences.*
> 
> *The assholes didn't listen, did they?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results is what? Did they shiver or spit? Or scared?
> 
> Let me tell you the reality and I don’t fucking lie.
> 
> I’ve been to Tehran twice and I know lots of Iranians here and in Iran. They are good people that hate the reputations of supporting terrorism.
> The young generations do not like the old hard liners but they are scared of new revolutions to change the regime. Especially doesn’t know where and who to turns for support especially NOT this idiot Trump.
> But the Trump sanctions against ordinary Iranians that need food, medicines and other human essentials...... That doesn’t want to get involved. Are turning the tides of HATES towards Americans.
> 
> The numbers of chanting death to America is very small compared to general populations. The numbers after the sanctions will turn the whole country of hating America not only in Iran but Iraq and Syria. We supposed to get these good people to be on our side not against us.
> 
> It took generations to build that kind support then here comes this ugly dude who doesn’t know what he is doing wrecked and fuck it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then the people within Iran need to take out the leaders to allow money back in.  It's what the US wants.  you don't get it though, cause you're too blind to see.
Click to expand...


Tough shit does not solve this kind of problem with foreign countries. ME is not America. 
Try to remember that. Sanctions against people will create more enemies for generations to come.


----------



## kyzr

Blaine Sweeter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another fucking idiot raises its head.
> *Up to 4,000 US troops could deploy to Middle East amid Baghdad unrest: officials*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that baghdad unrest began before the airstrike.  you're  not much of a buff on current news huh?
> 
> And for the record, that post of yours reveals the real idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbfuck, I am quite aware of the protest and violence at the bloated, over-bearing and over-budget American embassy in Baghdad which started this.
> Trump's decision to kill their top dog military guy was a big mistake, he's such a stupid fucking bastard.
> 
> Mattis, McMasters, Kelly and Bolton are collectively slapping their foreheads as we speak.
Click to expand...



Link please.  Your assertion is total bullshit.  
I know Bolton would always shoot first and ask questions later.  
Mattis and Kelly would take the shot.
McMaster?  Who cares what he thinks?


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump warned Iran that they need to start paying nice or suffer the consequences.*
> 
> *The assholes didn't listen, did they?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results is what? Did they shiver or spit? Or scared?
> 
> Let me tell you the reality and I don’t fucking lie.
> 
> I’ve been to Tehran twice and I know lots of Iranians here and in Iran. They are good people that hate the reputations of supporting terrorism.
> The young generations do not like the old hard liners but they are scared of new revolutions to change the regime. Especially doesn’t know where and who to turns for support especially NOT this idiot Trump.
> But the Trump sanctions against ordinary Iranians that need food, medicines and other human essentials...... That doesn’t want to get involved. Are turning the tides of HATES towards Americans.
> 
> The numbers of chanting death to America is very small compared to general populations. The numbers after the sanctions will turn the whole country of hating America not only in Iran but Iraq and Syria. We supposed to get these good people to be on our side not against us.
> 
> It took generations to build that kind support then here comes this ugly dude who doesn’t know what he is doing wrecked and fuck it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then the people within Iran need to take out the leaders to allow money back in.  It's what the US wants.  you don't get it though, cause you're too blind to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough shit does not solve this kind of problem with foreign countries. ME is not America.
> Try to remember that. Sanctions against people will create more enemies for generations to come.
Click to expand...

then why do demofks always push for sanctions?  you don't care about russian people who live in a country with sanctions?  it's a ball of twine you're tangled up in.


----------



## BluesLegend

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
Click to expand...


We told Iran to knock this shit off or we'll kill you bastards!!


----------



## easyt65

charwin95 said:


> You are a well known LIAR. How can we be sure that you are telling the truth? .


No, Char, that is the continuous false allegation you snowflakes make against me all the time - and always without anything to back it up  like you just did.

Quite the OPPOSITE, in fact, is true, which is why you and the other snowflakes hate me and attack me personally so much on this thread.

The fact is I provide links in almost all of my posts to substantiate what I say, unlike snowflakes like you, as you just demonstrated.

The fact is dumbass, lying, propaganda-parroting snowflakes like you and DL spew this 'you are a liar' bullshit when you spew lies on the board and I call you on it because you almost NEVER provide anything to back up  your claims.

DL, for example, ran to  D-Schiff's defense and parroted his bullshit claim that 'anonymity' and 'immunity' are afforded to Whistle Blowers. I posted the exact law - word for word - with multiple links to the same law so she and everyone else could read the law for themselves.

When Schiff lied to his lawyer buddies, which was stupid as hell, they shot back a challenge to produce the law that did what he claimed. He ran. He has refused to even attempt to back up his LIE...and so has DL.

Unmasking liars, debunking snowflake talking points, and rubbing the evidence of the Democrats crimes and their own lies in their faces is why snowflakes - delicate, easily offended personally attaching character-assassin wanna-bes like you make that false claim in 'drive-by' posts.

How can you be sure I am not lying - like you should do with anyone who posts on this board --
Do they provide links?
Open and READ their links.
Do your own research.
just don't call someone a liar because you don't like the information they are posting. And if you don't like some of what is written in the articles / news don't attack the person posting the link as if they are the ones who wrote it.


----------



## kyzr

charwin95 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really learned nothing from Iraq, did you?  You cannot defeat an enemy who hates you. You cannot win any war without winning hearts or minds.
> 
> Trump has no clue or plan of what to do. The sanctions were working to divide the Iraqi’s against their leadership. By retaliating against the Iraqis, he has now united the nation in their absolute hatred of the west.
> 
> You cannot make up foreign policy based on your daily press clippings. Trump is simply deflecting from his impeachment with threats of war. You can’t remove a President from office in a time of war.
> 
> Except that this President tore up a peace treaty and provoked this crisis where there was none. Any President this incompetent needs to be removed NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't get Iraq or Iran, or what's going on between them.
> 
> If you think that the Iraqi's prefer life under Saddam and his criminal larvae, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> If you think that the Iranian people prefer living under the current regime, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> If you think that Syria, Turkey, Yemen, Libya, Israel, Palestine, or Saudi Arabia are going to live in peace and harmony, with or without the US peacekeepers, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> There was no "peace treaty" with Iran, just a 10-year pause that Iran got $150b for, that's IF you are gullible enough to believe that Iran actually paused their nuke program.
> 
> Trump is doing what needs to be done.  He'll be there another 5-years, so enjoy his presidency!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you came up $150 billions. You cannot even get your lie straight. What made you think you know what you are talking about?
> 
> The ten years is something to buy time till new regime or for the new generations. Not an allowance to build nuclear arm.
> 
> NOW they have no excuses to build their own nuclear weapons. The construction of hard water facilities in Arak will be completed this year by next year they have nuclear weapons. We created more enemies then Iran can now finish their nuclear weapons.
> 
> NOW TELL ME. What the hell did Trump moron accomplish?
Click to expand...


https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/obama-iran-terrorism/
The $150b includes the removal of sanctions, not just the financial assets Obama gave them.

Trump said that Iran will not be allowed to have nuclear weapons.  That sounds pretty simple to me.  If they keep pushing they will find out what he means.


----------



## easyt65

charwin95 said:


> That means that you are very poorly informed. Iran survives before the nuclear deal despite with all the sanctions applied. They almost and close to complete their nuclear toys and missile programs. Bibi of Israel even demonstrated how close they were.



You can thank Barry for his violation of the US Constitution and negotiating his own personal treaty with Iran for how close they are with acquiring nukes.  It  was reported b Yun inspectors that Iran was caught DURING THE NEGOTIATIONS violating the temporary agreements put in place covering up to the point when the final treaty agreements kicked in....and Barry kept negotiating with  them.

If they are smiling at you from across the table after it was just reported they are already breaking =your treaty that has not gone into effect yet why are you  going to keep negotiating from a position of weaknesses to get a treaty signed?!

WTF?!  That's pretty  much the same thing as the Shah peeing on Barry and telling him not to worry, that its just raining, and to go ahead and sign the treaty.


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not? take out evil when one has a chance in battle.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  There is going to be a ripple effect from this. I believe a lot of innocent lives are going to be lost.
> I'm just not convinced this was the hill for a battle.  Just my opinion, jc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is?  how do you know that?  with what money will they fund that retaliation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ME has a track record for a very long time, jc.   Iran has no problem funding terrorists organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was told this morning that the sanctions took all of their money.  so if the sanctions are working, how can they afford to mount any kind of strike against the US?  and where?  baghdad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That means that you are very poorly informed.
> 
> Iran survives before the nuclear deal despite with all the sanctions applied. They almost and close to complete their nuclear toys and missile programs. Bibi of Israel even demonstrated how close they were.
Click to expand...

I thought the 1.5 billion was to not make a nuclear bomb?  are you saying obammy purchased a nuclear bomb?


----------



## charwin95

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really learned nothing from Iraq, did you?  You cannot defeat an enemy who hates you. You cannot win any war without winning hearts or minds.
> 
> Trump has no clue or plan of what to do. The sanctions were working to divide the Iraqi’s against their leadership. By retaliating against the Iraqis, he has now united the nation in their absolute hatred of the west.
> 
> You cannot make up foreign policy based on your daily press clippings. Trump is simply deflecting from his impeachment with threats of war. You can’t remove a President from office in a time of war.
> 
> Except that this President tore up a peace treaty and provoked this crisis where there was none. Any President this incompetent needs to be removed NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't get Iraq or Iran, or what's going on between them.
> 
> If you think that the Iraqi's prefer life under Saddam and his criminal larvae, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> If you think that the Iranian people prefer living under the current regime, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> If you think that Syria, Turkey, Yemen, Libya, Israel, Palestine, or Saudi Arabia are going to live in peace and harmony, with or without the US peacekeepers, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> There was no "peace treaty" with Iran, just a 10-year pause that Iran got $150b for, that's IF you are gullible enough to believe that Iran actually paused their nuke program.
> 
> Trump is doing what needs to be done.  He'll be there another 5-years, so enjoy his presidency!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you came up $150 billions. You cannot even get your lie straight. What made you think you know what you are talking about?
> 
> The ten years is something to buy time till new regime or for the new generations. Not an allowance to build nuclear arm.
> 
> NOW they have no excuses to build their own nuclear weapons. The construction of hard water facilities in Arak will be completed this year by next year they have nuclear weapons. We created more enemies then Iran can now finish their nuclear weapons.
> 
> NOW TELL ME. What the hell did Trump moron accomplish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no benghazi???
Click to expand...


Like other people told you. You are nothing but one liner ignorant and dumb. 

Now tell me. What the hell did Trump accomplishment by these sanctions?


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really learned nothing from Iraq, did you?  You cannot defeat an enemy who hates you. You cannot win any war without winning hearts or minds.
> 
> Trump has no clue or plan of what to do. The sanctions were working to divide the Iraqi’s against their leadership. By retaliating against the Iraqis, he has now united the nation in their absolute hatred of the west.
> 
> You cannot make up foreign policy based on your daily press clippings. Trump is simply deflecting from his impeachment with threats of war. You can’t remove a President from office in a time of war.
> 
> Except that this President tore up a peace treaty and provoked this crisis where there was none. Any President this incompetent needs to be removed NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't get Iraq or Iran, or what's going on between them.
> 
> If you think that the Iraqi's prefer life under Saddam and his criminal larvae, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> If you think that the Iranian people prefer living under the current regime, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> If you think that Syria, Turkey, Yemen, Libya, Israel, Palestine, or Saudi Arabia are going to live in peace and harmony, with or without the US peacekeepers, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> There was no "peace treaty" with Iran, just a 10-year pause that Iran got $150b for, that's IF you are gullible enough to believe that Iran actually paused their nuke program.
> 
> Trump is doing what needs to be done.  He'll be there another 5-years, so enjoy his presidency!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you came up $150 billions. You cannot even get your lie straight. What made you think you know what you are talking about?
> 
> The ten years is something to buy time till new regime or for the new generations. Not an allowance to build nuclear arm.
> 
> NOW they have no excuses to build their own nuclear weapons. The construction of hard water facilities in Arak will be completed this year by next year they have nuclear weapons. We created more enemies then Iran can now finish their nuclear weapons.
> 
> NOW TELL ME. What the hell did Trump moron accomplish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no benghazi???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like other people told you. You are nothing but one liner ignorant and dumb.
> 
> Now tell me. What the hell did Trump accomplishment by these sanctions?
Click to expand...

the sanctions are still on.  his goal is to topple the regime using the iranian people.  They are starting to move closer to that as a threat.  that's what.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dragonlady said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
Click to expand...


yep just another warmonger puppet president same as bush and obama doing what his masters tell him.


----------



## candycorn

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST



there is nothing in the ME worth one drop of American Blood


----------



## charwin95

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump warned Iran that they need to start paying nice or suffer the consequences.*
> 
> *The assholes didn't listen, did they?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results is what? Did they shiver or spit? Or scared?
> 
> Let me tell you the reality and I don’t fucking lie.
> 
> I’ve been to Tehran twice and I know lots of Iranians here and in Iran. They are good people that hate the reputations of supporting terrorism.
> The young generations do not like the old hard liners but they are scared of new revolutions to change the regime. Especially doesn’t know where and who to turns for support especially NOT this idiot Trump.
> But the Trump sanctions against ordinary Iranians that need food, medicines and other human essentials...... That doesn’t want to get involved. Are turning the tides of HATES towards Americans.
> 
> The numbers of chanting death to America is very small compared to general populations. The numbers after the sanctions will turn the whole country of hating America not only in Iran but Iraq and Syria. We supposed to get these good people to be on our side not against us.
> 
> It took generations to build that kind support then here comes this ugly dude who doesn’t know what he is doing wrecked and fuck it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then the people within Iran need to take out the leaders to allow money back in.  It's what the US wants.  you don't get it though, cause you're too blind to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough shit does not solve this kind of problem with foreign countries. ME is not America.
> Try to remember that. Sanctions against people will create more enemies for generations to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then why do demofks always push for sanctions?  you don't care about russian people who live in a country with sanctions?  it's a ball of twine you're tangled up in.
Click to expand...


You are very ignorant and stupid. 

1. Russia is an enemy and only country to that can eradicate US in the face of the earth. 

2. Putin rape our democracy that you and others supported. 

3. Russia deserves to be punished. 

4. Russians will is like self sufficient and does not suffer as much like the Iranians. 

5. Its bipartisan that pushes sanctions against Russia not just democrats. Then Trump always objected especially against any oligarchs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HappyJoy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not very bright - Arya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> she is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.
Click to expand...


Yet both of you haven't actually replied to her post. Weird, if you're going to call her dumb at least attempt to prove it.[/QUOTE]

exactly,


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump warned Iran that they need to start paying nice or suffer the consequences.*
> 
> *The assholes didn't listen, did they?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results is what? Did they shiver or spit? Or scared?
> 
> Let me tell you the reality and I don’t fucking lie.
> 
> I’ve been to Tehran twice and I know lots of Iranians here and in Iran. They are good people that hate the reputations of supporting terrorism.
> The young generations do not like the old hard liners but they are scared of new revolutions to change the regime. Especially doesn’t know where and who to turns for support especially NOT this idiot Trump.
> But the Trump sanctions against ordinary Iranians that need food, medicines and other human essentials...... That doesn’t want to get involved. Are turning the tides of HATES towards Americans.
> 
> The numbers of chanting death to America is very small compared to general populations. The numbers after the sanctions will turn the whole country of hating America not only in Iran but Iraq and Syria. We supposed to get these good people to be on our side not against us.
> 
> It took generations to build that kind support then here comes this ugly dude who doesn’t know what he is doing wrecked and fuck it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then the people within Iran need to take out the leaders to allow money back in.  It's what the US wants.  you don't get it though, cause you're too blind to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough shit does not solve this kind of problem with foreign countries. ME is not America.
> Try to remember that. Sanctions against people will create more enemies for generations to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then why do demofks always push for sanctions?  you don't care about russian people who live in a country with sanctions?  it's a ball of twine you're tangled up in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant and stupid.
> 
> 1. Russia is an enemy and only country to that can eradicate US in the face of the earth.
> 
> 2. Putin rape our democracy that you and others supported.
> 
> 3. Russia deserves to be punished.
> 
> 4. Russians will is like self sufficient and does not suffer as much like the Iranians.
> 
> 5. Its bipartisan that pushes sanctions against Russia not just democrats. Then Trump always objected especially against any oligarchs.
Click to expand...

thanks!  you made my case.


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep just another warmonger puppet president same as bush and obama doing what his masters tell him.
Click to expand...

where's the war?


----------



## Siete

*This bullshit with Iran is escalating too fast.*


in less than 24 hours oil prices are up and airline prices are down --

fast enough ?


----------



## jc456

Siete said:


> *This bullshit with Iran is escalating too fast.*
> 
> 
> in less than 24 hours oil prices are up and airline prices are down --
> 
> fast enough ?


and no link.  go fking figure.


----------



## charwin95

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a well known LIAR. How can we be sure that you are telling the truth? .
> 
> 
> 
> No, Char, that is the continuous false allegation you snowflakes make against me all the time - and always without anything to back it up  like you just did.
> 
> Quite the OPPOSITE, in fact, is true, which is why you and the other snowflakes hate me and attack me personally so much on this thread.
> 
> The fact is I provide links in almost all of my posts to substantiate what I say, unlike snowflakes like you, as you just demonstrated.
> 
> The fact is dumbass, lying, propaganda-parroting snowflakes like you and DL spew this 'you are a liar' bullshit when you spew lies on the board and I call you on it because you almost NEVER provide anything to back up  your claims.
> 
> DL, for example, ran to  D-Schiff's defense and parroted his bullshit claim that 'anonymity' and 'immunity' are afforded to Whistle Blowers. I posted the exact law - word for word - with multiple links to the same law so she and everyone else could read the law for themselves.
> 
> When Schiff lied to his lawyer buddies, which was stupid as hell, they shot back a challenge to produce the law that did what he claimed. He ran. He has refused to even attempt to back up his LIE...and so has DL.
> 
> Unmasking liars, debunking snowflake talking points, and rubbing the evidence of the Democrats crimes and their own lies in their faces is why snowflakes - delicate, easily offended personally attaching character-assassin wanna-bes like you make that false claim in 'drive-by' posts.
> 
> How can you be sure I am not lying - like you should do with anyone who posts on this board --
> Do they provide links?
> Open and READ their links.
> Do your own research.
> just don't call someone a liar because you don't like the information they are posting. And if you don't like some of what is written in the articles / news don't attack the person posting the link as if they are the ones who wrote it.
Click to expand...


That’s too long to read. I stopped at first paragraph. I know that you lie a lot. So i don’t bother.


----------



## easyt65

charwin95 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like other people told you. You are nothing but one liner ignorant and dumb.
> Now tell me. What the hell did Trump accomplishment by these sanctions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The Obama administration told the American people that the JCPOA would* improve relations with Iran and bring it into the international community*. However, *Iran’s behavior actually worsened after the JCPOA, especially with its decision to send troops to Syria*.
> 
> The nuclear deal already allows Iran to pursue nuclear-weapons-related activities, permitting it to enrich uranium with 5,000 centrifuge machines while the agreement is in effect. Its *inspection provisions are likewise very weak* and* Iran has violated them by not permitting inspections of military sites*. Iran also has *refused to fully account for its past nuclear-weapons work*.
> 
> Israeli intelligence discovered last year from a trove of Iranian documents (the “Iran nuclear archive”) the existence of a secret atomic warehouse in Tehran that may have contained 300 tons of equipment and 15 kilograms of radioactive material. Rouhani’s threats are therefore absurd because *he is threatening to withdraw from an ineffective nuclear agreement that Iran is already cheating on*.
> 
> Although European governments still oppose President Trump’s withdrawal from the JCPOA and new U.S. sanctions against Iran, *European corporations are honoring U.S. sanctions and have left Iran in droves, including Air France, British Airways, KLM, Total, Siemens, and Volkswagen*.
> 
> Iran’s recent threats and alleged plans to attack U.S. interests reflect the success of President Trump’s maximum-pressure strategy on Iran. U.S. sanctions have *isolated Iran* and *deprived its ruling mullahs of funds to spend on the military, terrorism, and meddling in regional disputes*. The sanctions also have *caused Iran’s oil exports to drop to about 1.3 million barrels a day*, down from 2.8 million before the U.S. left the JCPOA. *Iran’s oil exports probably will drop much further* due to the Trump administration’s recent decision to end all exemptions to U.S. oil sanctions. Iran’s *economy is expected to shrink by 6 percent in 2019 after having shrunk 3.9 percent in 2018. Inflation could reach 50 percent this year*."_
> 
> Trump Administration's Iran Policy and Sanctions Successful | National Review
> 
> 
> Democrats would rather to continue to rely on an Obama lie and his Un-Constitutional personal treaty with Iran that Iran was already violating before they signed the deal.
> 
> Democrats, like Biden, would rather turn a blind eye as Iran spreads across the Middle East while killing US troops, civilians, and overrunning US embassies.
> 
> Democrats would rather villainize the President for responding to Iran killing Americans and side with terrorist commanders  / enemies of this nation simply because President TRUMP is standing up to them.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

jc456 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has taken care of NOTHING, but ripped up treaties and trying to rent out the US Army to protect oil wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep just another warmonger puppet president same as bush and obama doing what his masters tell him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where's the war?
Click to expand...

*Technically the war is over if they ran away.



*


----------



## Siete

jc456 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This bullshit with Iran is escalating too fast.*
> 
> 
> in less than 24 hours oil prices are up and airline prices are down --
> 
> fast enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> and no link.  go fking figure.
Click to expand...


But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.

Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,

fuk off moron --


----------



## The Original Tree

Siete said:


> *This bullshit with Iran is escalating too fast.*
> 
> 
> in less than 24 hours oil prices are up and airline prices are down --
> 
> fast enough ?


*I just got gas for $2.27 cents a gallon.  Maybe Iranians should get some sense and burn The Ayatollah Assahollah at the Stake so he can Join Oh SoloMeOh, and Muhammad in Hell.*


----------



## easyt65

charwin95 said:


> That’s too long to read. I stopped at first paragraph. I know that you lie a lot. So i don’t bother.


In other words you KNOW you  are a LIAR. You KNOW that you made a false accusation against me while offering nothing to back up your accusation, like you are doing again...like the Democrats have been doing for the last 4 years to / with Trump, You don't bother to hear / read what others say because the only thing important to you is personally attacking someone, doing a 'drive-by' in which  you lie your ass off, and run.

Just like a damn snowflake....


----------



## Nostra

Siete said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This bullshit with Iran is escalating too fast.*
> 
> 
> in less than 24 hours oil prices are up and airline prices are down --
> 
> fast enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> and no link.  go fking figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
Click to expand...

I long for last week when oil prices never changed.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Did you know that Iran is one of the few countries in The Bible that The Bible states has a Specific Demon assigned to it that influences Iranian Leadership, and that Iran has a special punishment reserved for it, where God destroys 90% of their military, and sets Iran ablaze because of their wickedness?*


----------



## The Original Tree

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s too long to read. I stopped at first paragraph. I know that you lie a lot. So i don’t bother.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you KNOW you  are a LIAR. You KNOW that you made a false accusation against me while offering nothing to back up your accusation, like you are doing again...like the Democrats have been doing for the last 4 years to / with Trump, You don't bother to hear / read what others say because the only thing important to you is personally attacking someone, doing a 'drive-by' in which  you lie your ass off, and run.
> 
> Just like a damn snowflake....
Click to expand...

*I have no more patience for these liars.  I have my list, and I know 90% of these leftists are pathological liars, hate America and defend America's enemies.

This is why I preach to them, to torment them with God's word and to condemn them to Hell by their rejection of God's word.*


----------



## easyt65

Siete said:


> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --


One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.


----------



## The Original Tree

Nostra said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This bullshit with Iran is escalating too fast.*
> 
> 
> in less than 24 hours oil prices are up and airline prices are down --
> 
> fast enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> and no link.  go fking figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I long for last week when oil prices never changed.
Click to expand...

*Milk Prices are pretty stable.  Do they have Milk in Iran?

Like we have all kinds, like Almond Milk, Vanilla flavor Almond Milk, Strawberry flavor Milk, Milk Shakes, Soy Milk, Coconut Milk, Chocolate Milk, Low Fat Chocolate Milk, 2% Chocolate Milk, Skim Milk, Butter Milk, 1% Milk, Whole Milk, Organic Milk, Goat Milk, on and on and on.

Got Milk?

Ask Ollie Assburn to get you some.



*


----------



## jc456

Siete said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This bullshit with Iran is escalating too fast.*
> 
> 
> in less than 24 hours oil prices are up and airline prices are down --
> 
> fast enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> and no link.  go fking figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
Click to expand...

me fk off?  read and weep grasshopper

Oil prices climb by more than 2% after U.S. airstrike kills Iranian military commander
_The global benchmark, March Brent crude BRNH20, +3.56%  rose $1.77, or 2.7%, to $68.02 a barrel on ICE Europe after trading as high as $69.50 a barrel — its highest since the aftermath of a September attack on Saudi oil infrastructure widely blamed on Iran.

“If this were five years ago, oil would absolutely be above $100,” Helima Croft, head of global commodity strategy at RBC Capital Markets, in an CNBC interview Friday.
However, U.S. production has “blunted the impact in the market of geopolitics,” she told CNBC. “The question is how does the Iranian leadership respond,” as in the past, they have demonstrated a capacity to be very disruptive. “We do need to pay attention to what comes next.”_


----------



## charwin95

kyzr said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really learned nothing from Iraq, did you?  You cannot defeat an enemy who hates you. You cannot win any war without winning hearts or minds.
> 
> Trump has no clue or plan of what to do. The sanctions were working to divide the Iraqi’s against their leadership. By retaliating against the Iraqis, he has now united the nation in their absolute hatred of the west.
> 
> You cannot make up foreign policy based on your daily press clippings. Trump is simply deflecting from his impeachment with threats of war. You can’t remove a President from office in a time of war.
> 
> Except that this President tore up a peace treaty and provoked this crisis where there was none. Any President this incompetent needs to be removed NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't get Iraq or Iran, or what's going on between them.
> 
> If you think that the Iraqi's prefer life under Saddam and his criminal larvae, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> If you think that the Iranian people prefer living under the current regime, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> If you think that Syria, Turkey, Yemen, Libya, Israel, Palestine, or Saudi Arabia are going to live in peace and harmony, with or without the US peacekeepers, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> There was no "peace treaty" with Iran, just a 10-year pause that Iran got $150b for, that's IF you are gullible enough to believe that Iran actually paused their nuke program.
> 
> Trump is doing what needs to be done.  He'll be there another 5-years, so enjoy his presidency!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you came up $150 billions. You cannot even get your lie straight. What made you think you know what you are talking about?
> 
> The ten years is something to buy time till new regime or for the new generations. Not an allowance to build nuclear arm.
> 
> NOW they have no excuses to build their own nuclear weapons. The construction of hard water facilities in Arak will be completed this year by next year they have nuclear weapons. We created more enemies then Iran can now finish their nuclear weapons.
> 
> NOW TELL ME. What the hell did Trump moron accomplish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/obama-iran-terrorism/
> The $150b includes the removal of sanctions, not just the financial assets Obama gave them.
> 
> Trump said that Iran will not be allowed to have nuclear weapons.  That sounds pretty simple to me.  If they keep pushing they will find out what he means.
Click to expand...


Here is the sad and always fucked up with unknown media like your link. 

These are unknown news media created by people that hate Obama. They can say anything so weak people like you believe it. So how can you be sure they are telling you the truth?  That is pure garbage. 
GO GET ME SOMETHING ELSE. 

They are building the nuclear weapons now, Trump did not stop anything. Read my post again. Don’t stare at it. Then answer my question if you know what you are talking about.


----------



## Care4all

M14 Shooter said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> 
> 
> Right,, piece of cake,  just like Iraq, and here we are 20 years later and $ trillions in the hole,  still in Iraq....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iraq's military took about two weeks to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Iraq's military wasn't a tenth of what Iran's is, yet we are still involved in Iraq, near 20 years later...  So will the USA be involved in Iran 200 years later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think war with Iran necessitates the occupation of Iran?
Click to expand...

Because the same thing was said about Iraq, we'd only be there a month, easy PEASY.


----------



## charwin95

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like other people told you. You are nothing but one liner ignorant and dumb.
> Now tell me. What the hell did Trump accomplishment by these sanctions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The Obama administration told the American people that the JCPOA would* improve relations with Iran and bring it into the international community*. However, *Iran’s behavior actually worsened after the JCPOA, especially with its decision to send troops to Syria*.
> 
> The nuclear deal already allows Iran to pursue nuclear-weapons-related activities, permitting it to enrich uranium with 5,000 centrifuge machines while the agreement is in effect. Its *inspection provisions are likewise very weak* and* Iran has violated them by not permitting inspections of military sites*. Iran also has *refused to fully account for its past nuclear-weapons work*.
> 
> Israeli intelligence discovered last year from a trove of Iranian documents (the “Iran nuclear archive”) the existence of a secret atomic warehouse in Tehran that may have contained 300 tons of equipment and 15 kilograms of radioactive material. Rouhani’s threats are therefore absurd because *he is threatening to withdraw from an ineffective nuclear agreement that Iran is already cheating on*.
> 
> Although European governments still oppose President Trump’s withdrawal from the JCPOA and new U.S. sanctions against Iran, *European corporations are honoring U.S. sanctions and have left Iran in droves, including Air France, British Airways, KLM, Total, Siemens, and Volkswagen*.
> 
> Iran’s recent threats and alleged plans to attack U.S. interests reflect the success of President Trump’s maximum-pressure strategy on Iran. U.S. sanctions have *isolated Iran* and *deprived its ruling mullahs of funds to spend on the military, terrorism, and meddling in regional disputes*. The sanctions also have *caused Iran’s oil exports to drop to about 1.3 million barrels a day*, down from 2.8 million before the U.S. left the JCPOA. *Iran’s oil exports probably will drop much further* due to the Trump administration’s recent decision to end all exemptions to U.S. oil sanctions. Iran’s *economy is expected to shrink by 6 percent in 2019 after having shrunk 3.9 percent in 2018. Inflation could reach 50 percent this year*."_
> 
> Trump Administration's Iran Policy and Sanctions Successful | National Review
> 
> 
> Democrats would rather to continue to rely on an Obama lie and his Un-Constitutional personal treaty with Iran that Iran was already violating before they signed the deal.
> 
> Democrats, like Biden, would rather turn a blind eye as Iran spreads across the Middle East while killing US troops, civilians, and overrunning US embassies.
> 
> Democrats would rather villainize the President for responding to Iran killing Americans and side with terrorist commanders  / enemies of this nation simply because President TRUMP is standing up to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


WTH. Then you used an unknown media to prove your point of ignorance.


----------



## easyt65

Care4all said:


> Because the same thing was said about Iraq, we'd only be there a month, easy PEASY.


How long did the Nobel Peace Prize Winner believe the US was going to stay in Syria once he dragged the US into the middle of that civil war soup? He walked out the door, leaving troops still there....


----------



## Siete

easyt65 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.
Click to expand...



The U.S. was pumping just 5.1 million barrels per day when Obama took office in January 2009, according to the U.S. Energy Information Administration.

Fast forward to April and the U.S. produced 8.9 million barrels per day. That's an incredible 74% increase. In fact, in 2015, the U.S. pumped the most oil in 43 years.

The U.S. is now the world's No. 1 petroleum producer when you count not just crude but also liquified natural gas. If you limit the ranking to just crude oil, the U.S. still comes in No. 3, just narrowly behind Russia and Saudi Arabia.


----------



## The Original Tree

Care4all said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> 
> 
> Right,, piece of cake,  just like Iraq, and here we are 20 years later and $ trillions in the hole,  still in Iraq....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iraq's military took about two weeks to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Iraq's military wasn't a tenth of what Iran's is, yet we are still involved in Iraq, near 20 years later...  So will the USA be involved in Iran 200 years later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think war with Iran necessitates the occupation of Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the same thing was said about Iraq, we'd only be there a month, easy PEASY.
Click to expand...

*No worries little snow flake, that's just God using The US to restrain The Devil before He unleashes him and the rest of his horde for Armageddon.  Research "the restrainer" in the Holy Word of God.*


----------



## charwin95

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s too long to read. I stopped at first paragraph. I know that you lie a lot. So i don’t bother.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you KNOW you  are a LIAR. You KNOW that you made a false accusation against me while offering nothing to back up your accusation, like you are doing again...like the Democrats have been doing for the last 4 years to / with Trump, You don't bother to hear / read what others say because the only thing important to you is personally attacking someone, doing a 'drive-by' in which  you lie your ass off, and run.
> 
> Just like a damn snowflake....
Click to expand...


What the fuck you are a liar.


----------



## The Original Tree

Siete said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. was pumping just 5.1 million barrels per day when Obama took office in January 2009, according to the U.S. Energy Information Administration.
> 
> Fast forward to April and the U.S. produced 8.9 million barrels per day. That's an incredible 74% increase. In fact, in 2015, the U.S. pumped the most oil in 43 years.
> 
> The U.S. is now the world's No. 1 petroleum producer when you count not just crude but also liquified natural gas. If you limit the ranking to just crude oil, the U.S. still comes in No. 3, just narrowly behind Russia and Saudi Arabia.
Click to expand...


*This little pin prick on Iran, is going to do nothing but cause The US to uncap a few more wells and make even more money off of their misery.*
*
Make
America
Great
Again*


----------



## The Original Tree

easyt65 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the same thing was said about Iraq, we'd only be there a month, easy PEASY.
> 
> 
> 
> How long did the Nobel Peace Prize Winner believe the US was going to stay in Syria once he dragged the US into the middle of that civil war soup? He walked out the door, leaving troops still there....
Click to expand...

*Does anyone actually know what Obama Bin Lying did to get a Dumbbell Peace Prize?*


----------



## easyt65

charwin95 said:


> WTH. Then you used an unknown media to prove your point of ignorance.


The NATIONAL REVIEW is an 'unknown media source' to you? Is 'Google' also 'foreign' to you? Just how long have you been in this country?

Bwuhahahahahaha.......


By the way, thanks, snowflake, for continuing to prove snowflakes always try to attack the sources when they can't dispute what is being reported.


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.
Click to expand...

see post #548


----------



## Nostra

Siete said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. was pumping just 5.1 million barrels per day when Obama took office in January 2009, according to the U.S. Energy Information Administration.
> 
> Fast forward to April and the U.S. produced 8.9 million barrels per day. That's an incredible 74% increase. In fact, in 2015, the U.S. pumped the most oil in 43 years.
> 
> The U.S. is now the world's No. 1 petroleum producer when you count not just crude but also liquified natural gas. If you limit the ranking to just crude oil, the U.S. still comes in No. 3, just narrowly behind Russia and Saudi Arabia.
Click to expand...

All production gains were made on private land. Production on public land went down on Barry Hussein's watch.

Production went up DESPITE Barry Hussein and his policies, not because of them, Moron.

I love how you used your IQ as your handle.


----------



## jc456

The Original Tree said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the same thing was said about Iraq, we'd only be there a month, easy PEASY.
> 
> 
> 
> How long did the Nobel Peace Prize Winner believe the US was going to stay in Syria once he dragged the US into the middle of that civil war soup? He walked out the door, leaving troops still there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Does anyone actually know what Obama Bin Lying did to get a Dumbbell Peace Prize?*
Click to expand...

blew somebody important?


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the same thing was said about Iraq, we'd only be there a month, easy PEASY.
> 
> 
> 
> How long did the Nobel Peace Prize Winner believe the US was going to stay in Syria once he dragged the US into the middle of that civil war soup? He walked out the door, leaving troops still there....
Click to expand...

and trump tried to remove them and got bashed for it.  you know, if you do this you're wrong, if you do the opposite you're still wrong.


----------



## easyt65

Siete said:


> The U.S. was pumping just 5.1 million barrels per day when Obama took office in January 2009, according to the U.S. Energy Information Administration.
> 
> Fast forward to April and the U.S. produced 8.9 million barrels per day. That's an incredible 74% increase. In fact, in 2015, the U.S. pumped the most oil in 43 years.
> 
> The U.S. is now the world's No. 1 petroleum producer when you count not just crude but also liquified natural gas. If you limit the


Thanks for proving my point about whether Iran closes the straight and f*s up the world's oil supply / economy it no longer hurts us that much anymore. F* 'em!


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home?
> 
> How badly do they want to get thumped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really learned nothing from Iraq, did you?  You cannot defeat an enemy who hates you. You cannot win any war without winning hearts or minds.
> 
> Trump has no clue or plan of what to do. The sanctions were working to divide the Iraqi’s against their leadership. By retaliating against the Iraqis, he has now united the nation in their absolute hatred of the west.
> 
> You cannot make up foreign policy based on your daily press clippings. Trump is simply deflecting from his impeachment with threats of war. You can’t remove a President from office in a time of war.
> 
> Except that this President tore up a peace treaty and provoked this crisis where there was none. Any President this incompetent needs to be removed NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't get Iraq or Iran, or what's going on between them.
> 
> If you think that the Iraqi's prefer life under Saddam and his criminal larvae, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> If you think that the Iranian people prefer living under the current regime, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> If you think that Syria, Turkey, Yemen, Libya, Israel, Palestine, or Saudi Arabia are going to live in peace and harmony, with or without the US peacekeepers, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> There was no "peace treaty" with Iran, just a 10-year pause that Iran got $150b for, that's IF you are gullible enough to believe that Iran actually paused their nuke program.
> 
> Trump is doing what needs to be done.  He'll be there another 5-years, so enjoy his presidency!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you came up $150 billions. You cannot even get your lie straight. What made you think you know what you are talking about?
> 
> The ten years is something to buy time till new regime or for the new generations. Not an allowance to build nuclear arm.
> 
> NOW they have no excuses to build their own nuclear weapons. The construction of hard water facilities in Arak will be completed this year by next year they have nuclear weapons. We created more enemies then Iran can now finish their nuclear weapons.
> 
> NOW TELL ME. What the hell did Trump moron accomplish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/obama-iran-terrorism/
> The $150b includes the removal of sanctions, not just the financial assets Obama gave them.
> 
> Trump said that Iran will not be allowed to have nuclear weapons.  That sounds pretty simple to me.  If they keep pushing they will find out what he means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the sad and always fucked up with unknown media like your link.
> 
> These are unknown news media created by people that hate Obama. They can say anything so weak people like you believe it. So how can you be sure they are telling you the truth?  That is pure garbage.
> GO GET ME SOMETHING ELSE.
> 
> They are building the nuclear weapons now, Trump did not stop anything. Read my post again. Don’t stare at it. Then answer my question if you know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...

unknown by whom?  wtf are you spewing nonsense about now?


----------



## The Original Tree

jc456 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the same thing was said about Iraq, we'd only be there a month, easy PEASY.
> 
> 
> 
> How long did the Nobel Peace Prize Winner believe the US was going to stay in Syria once he dragged the US into the middle of that civil war soup? He walked out the door, leaving troops still there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Does anyone actually know what Obama Bin Lying did to get a Dumbbell Peace Prize?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blew somebody important?
Click to expand...

*Like the Douchebag Obama Bin Lying invited in to The White House as his good buddy whom just got his Nutsack blown to smithereens, when we deep sixed Oh Solo Mio*


----------



## The Original Tree

*Omar threatens to 'step in and stop' Trump following Soleimani killing

Ilhan "Ollie Assburn" Omar is criticizing president Trump in a long hate filled rambling speech.

I think we should give her a hand!*


----------



## charwin95

easyt65 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.
Click to expand...


This is a good example of what I’m
talking about. LIAR. 
You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity? 

1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over. 
2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid. 
3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate. 

In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..


----------



## dblack

Rogue agents.


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
Click to expand...

Barry Hussein had nothing to do with our increased oil production.  He restricted production on the only land he could.........public.

Production increased on private lands and because of fracking, which the wimp opposed as well.


----------



## The Original Tree

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
Click to expand...

*LIAR*


----------



## The Original Tree

dblack said:


> Rogue agents.


*You having a tough day today?  Do you miss your dead daddy Al Baghdadi?*


----------



## dblack

The Original Tree said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue agents.
> 
> 
> 
> *You having a tough day today?  Do you miss your dead daddy Al Baghdadi?*
Click to expand...


Fuck you and your silly little god.


----------



## Nostra

dblack said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue agents.
> 
> 
> 
> *You having a tough day today?  Do you miss your dead daddy Al Baghdadi?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you and you silly little god.
Click to expand...

Simmer down, Cupcake.


----------



## charwin95

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really learned nothing from Iraq, did you?  You cannot defeat an enemy who hates you. You cannot win any war without winning hearts or minds.
> 
> Trump has no clue or plan of what to do. The sanctions were working to divide the Iraqi’s against their leadership. By retaliating against the Iraqis, he has now united the nation in their absolute hatred of the west.
> 
> You cannot make up foreign policy based on your daily press clippings. Trump is simply deflecting from his impeachment with threats of war. You can’t remove a President from office in a time of war.
> 
> Except that this President tore up a peace treaty and provoked this crisis where there was none. Any President this incompetent needs to be removed NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't get Iraq or Iran, or what's going on between them.
> 
> If you think that the Iraqi's prefer life under Saddam and his criminal larvae, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> If you think that the Iranian people prefer living under the current regime, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> If you think that Syria, Turkey, Yemen, Libya, Israel, Palestine, or Saudi Arabia are going to live in peace and harmony, with or without the US peacekeepers, we disagree on the facts.
> 
> There was no "peace treaty" with Iran, just a 10-year pause that Iran got $150b for, that's IF you are gullible enough to believe that Iran actually paused their nuke program.
> 
> Trump is doing what needs to be done.  He'll be there another 5-years, so enjoy his presidency!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you came up $150 billions. You cannot even get your lie straight. What made you think you know what you are talking about?
> 
> The ten years is something to buy time till new regime or for the new generations. Not an allowance to build nuclear arm.
> 
> NOW they have no excuses to build their own nuclear weapons. The construction of hard water facilities in Arak will be completed this year by next year they have nuclear weapons. We created more enemies then Iran can now finish their nuclear weapons.
> 
> NOW TELL ME. What the hell did Trump moron accomplish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/obama-iran-terrorism/
> The $150b includes the removal of sanctions, not just the financial assets Obama gave them.
> 
> Trump said that Iran will not be allowed to have nuclear weapons.  That sounds pretty simple to me.  If they keep pushing they will find out what he means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the sad and always fucked up with unknown media like your link.
> 
> These are unknown news media created by people that hate Obama. They can say anything so weak people like you believe it. So how can you be sure they are telling you the truth?  That is pure garbage.
> GO GET ME SOMETHING ELSE.
> 
> They are building the nuclear weapons now, Trump did not stop anything. Read my post again. Don’t stare at it. Then answer my question if you know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unknown by whom?  wtf are you spewing nonsense about now?
Click to expand...


Get back to me when you know what you are talking about. For the mean time stop wasting bandwidth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Original Tree

dblack said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue agents.
> 
> 
> 
> *You having a tough day today?  Do you miss your dead daddy Al Baghdadi?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you and your silly little god.
Click to expand...

*You lickah Ayatollah Assahollah?  Oh Solo Mio is burning in Hell with Moohammad, Al Baghdadi, Hitler, Stalin and Bin Laden.*


----------



## charwin95

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTH. Then you used an unknown media to prove your point of ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> The NATIONAL REVIEW is an 'unknown media source' to you? Is 'Google' also 'foreign' to you? Just how long have you been in this country?
> 
> Bwuhahahahahaha.......
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks, snowflake, for continuing to prove snowflakes always try to attack the sources when they can't dispute what is being reported.
Click to expand...


Are kidding me.? You post National Review then you post your ignorant opinions. 
What do you expect from Netanyahu trying to push America to go to war with Iran?


----------



## The Original Tree

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTH. Then you used an unknown media to prove your point of ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> The NATIONAL REVIEW is an 'unknown media source' to you? Is 'Google' also 'foreign' to you? Just how long have you been in this country?
> 
> Bwuhahahahahaha.......
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks, snowflake, for continuing to prove snowflakes always try to attack the sources when they can't dispute what is being reported.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are kidding me.? You post National Review then you post your ignorant opinions.
> What do you expect from Netanyahu trying to push America to go to war with Iran?
Click to expand...

*Iran will be exterminated by God via Hell Fire and Brimstone on The Mountains of Israel.  America, nor Israel will have to fire a shot.  It will take 7 months to bury all the bodies, and 7 years to clear all the wreckage.

Take that to the bank, or Hell, whichever you make it to first.*


----------



## playtime




----------



## The Original Tree

*Hey Iran!*


----------



## The Original Tree

playtime said:


>


*Still President until 2024*


----------



## The Original Tree




----------



## playtime

The Original Tree said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Still President until 2024*
Click to expand...


neh - donny's gonna stroke out with a big mac shoved down his gullet in the middle of a tweet storm long b4 that.


----------



## charwin95

Siete said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. was pumping just 5.1 million barrels per day when Obama took office in January 2009, according to the U.S. Energy Information Administration.
> 
> Fast forward to April and the U.S. produced 8.9 million barrels per day. That's an incredible 74% increase. In fact, in 2015, the U.S. pumped the most oil in 43 years.
> 
> The U.S. is now the world's No. 1 petroleum producer when you count not just crude but also liquified natural gas. If you limit the ranking to just crude oil, the U.S. still comes in No. 3, just narrowly behind Russia and Saudi Arabia.
Click to expand...


I read an article somewhere back 2010  or 13 not sure that we even emptied several of these oil reserves (SPR) because we have so much oil and it costs more to store and manage. 



Strategic Petroleum Reserve (United States) - Wikipedia

The reserve is stored at four sites on the Gulf of Mexico, each located near a major center of petrochemical refining and processing. Each site contains a number of artificial caverns created in salt domes below the surface.

Individual caverns within a site can be up to 1,000 m (3,300 ft) below the surface, average dimensions are 60 m (200 ft) wide and 600 m (2,000 ft) deep, and capacity ranges from 6 to 37 million barrels (950,000 to 5,880,000 m3). Almost $4 billion was spent on the facilities.


----------



## Siete

The Original Tree said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. was pumping just 5.1 million barrels per day when Obama took office in January 2009, according to the U.S. Energy Information Administration.
> 
> Fast forward to April and the U.S. produced 8.9 million barrels per day. That's an incredible 74% increase. In fact, in 2015, the U.S. pumped the most oil in 43 years.
> 
> The U.S. is now the world's No. 1 petroleum producer when you count not just crude but also liquified natural gas. If you limit the ranking to just crude oil, the U.S. still comes in No. 3, just narrowly behind Russia and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This little pin prick on Iran, is going to do nothing but cause The US to uncap a few more wells and make even more money off of their misery.
> 
> Make
> America
> Great
> Again*
Click to expand...


too f'n stupid to understand oil is traded in a global market aint ya -


----------



## dblack

The Original Tree said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue agents.
> 
> 
> 
> *You having a tough day today?  Do you miss your dead daddy Al Baghdadi?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you and your silly little god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You lickah Ayatollah Assahollah?  Oh Solo Mio is burning in Hell with Moohammad, Al Baghdadi, Hitler, Stalin and Bin Laden.*
Click to expand...


Fuck you and your silly little god.


----------



## The Original Tree

Siete said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. was pumping just 5.1 million barrels per day when Obama took office in January 2009, according to the U.S. Energy Information Administration.
> 
> Fast forward to April and the U.S. produced 8.9 million barrels per day. That's an incredible 74% increase. In fact, in 2015, the U.S. pumped the most oil in 43 years.
> 
> The U.S. is now the world's No. 1 petroleum producer when you count not just crude but also liquified natural gas. If you limit the ranking to just crude oil, the U.S. still comes in No. 3, just narrowly behind Russia and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This little pin prick on Iran, is going to do nothing but cause The US to uncap a few more wells and make even more money off of their misery.
> 
> Make
> America
> Great
> Again*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> too f'n stupid to understand oil is traded in a global market aint ya -
Click to expand...

*I just got gas for $2.27 a gallon.  *


----------



## The Original Tree

dblack said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue agents.
> 
> 
> 
> *You having a tough day today?  Do you miss your dead daddy Al Baghdadi?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you and your silly little god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You lickah Ayatollah Assahollah?  Oh Solo Mio is burning in Hell with Moohammad, Al Baghdadi, Hitler, Stalin and Bin Laden.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you and your silly little god.
Click to expand...


----------



## easyt65

charwin95 said:


> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..


Praising Trump and the GOP for embracing oil independence, something Democrats massively oppose, is not lying.

Attempting to claim that the US is energy independent because Democrats in Washington DC did anything to make us so is an  insane stretch.
- Have you forgotten about Obama's illegal Deep Water Drilling Ban?
- Have you forgotten AIOC and the other nutters who want to bane the use of fossil fuels, outlaw the internal combustion engine, and rely on NON-EXISTENT TECHNOLOGY instead?
- Have you forgotten the Democrats OPPOSITION to fracking / shale oil extraction that has helped us to become energy independent?

Former President Barack Obama said the fact that the United States is now the world’s biggest oil producer didn’t happen “suddenly.” Instead, “that was me, people.”

That WAS NOT Obama!

Presidents and politicians had virtually NOTHING to do with our becoming energy independent, lil' triggered snowflake:


Crude oil production did grow significantly during Obama’s presidency — up 77 percent — but experts, including the federal government’s Energy Information Administration, have said the growth is largely due to technological advances, such as fracking and horizontal drilling.

_“Oil production did go up through the Obama Administration’s tenure, but *it had everything to do with price and the technological breakthroughs that were made by the industry*,” __Tom Kloza__, an oil industry analyst and a founder of the Oil Price Information Service, told us via email. “The Arab Spring led to a long period where global crude prices, particularly for light sweet crude, were quite high — $80-$110 bbl generally — and that was plenty of incentive to find crude via more sophisticated (and for some time) expensive fracking techniques.”_

_The EIA, too, has said the boost in production was due *primarily to increased use of these drilling technologies*. “U.S. crude oil production has increased significantly over the past 10 years,* driven mainly by production from tight rock formations using horizontal drilling and hydraulic fracturing*,”__ the EIA said__ in April. It __estimated__ that fracking accounted for about half of U.S. crude oil production in 2016. '_

Politicians - even Trump - love to take credit for successes like our energy independence when it is private industry that usually drives the technology advances and successes. 

One can not sanely deny, however, how rabidly opposed the Left has been to the very things that have made us energy independent and to the very sources of energy that have made us energy independent. 

Obama's Misleading Oil Boast


----------



## dblack

After Trump's Attack, Iraq Finally United...Against Us!


----------



## Dragonlady

CWayne said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  But break everything to the point it will take centuries for them to even look westward at us again.
> 
> Then go home.
Click to expand...


You did that in Iraq. How did that work out for you. It lead directly to the creation of ISIS and 10 more years of violent terrorist events throughout the world. 

Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. You put the Shah of Iran in power to keep the commies out. How did that work out for you?


----------



## Flash

Obama was a pussy.

Trump has balls




*"I am ready and prepared to take whatever action is necessary and that particularly refers to Iran," adds @POTUS at Mar-a-Lago.*

* Steve Herman (@W7VOA) January 3, 2020*


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barry Hussein had nothing to do with our increased oil production.  He restricted production on the only land he could.........public.
> 
> Production increased on private lands and because of fracking, which the wimp opposed as well.
Click to expand...


You don’t know what you are talking about. 
Trump has not done NOTHING about oil. 
True Trump signed an EO about more oil drilling in national parks. 

Fuck in reality is we have not done any drilling. Not a single survey or study or anything has been done by the oil companies. 

You know WHY? Because there are hundreds of existing pumps and flat form both East and West coast sitting idle ready to turn on. Oil prices has be around $130+ /barrel to be profitable. Right now is under $60 but slightly surge bcoz of current crisis. 

Obama is against oil drilling of pristine natural parks. Because we already have so much oil and existing oil facilities.

What is that a problem?


----------



## Dragonlady

Flash said:


> Obama was a pussy.
> 
> Trump has balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I am ready and prepared to take whatever action is necessary and that particularly refers to Iran," adds @POTUS at Mar-a-Lago.*
> 
> * Steve Herman (@W7VOA) January 3, 2020*



So now “having balls” is defined as “doing anything necessary to deflect from being impeached”.

This is the very definition of having no balls at all. None. This is the most pansy assed reaction ever from the most cowardly president in history. 

He still hasn’t visited the troops in a combat zone.


----------



## charwin95

Siete said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. was pumping just 5.1 million barrels per day when Obama took office in January 2009, according to the U.S. Energy Information Administration.
> 
> Fast forward to April and the U.S. produced 8.9 million barrels per day. That's an incredible 74% increase. In fact, in 2015, the U.S. pumped the most oil in 43 years.
> 
> The U.S. is now the world's No. 1 petroleum producer when you count not just crude but also liquified natural gas. If you limit the ranking to just crude oil, the U.S. still comes in No. 3, just narrowly behind Russia and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This little pin prick on Iran, is going to do nothing but cause The US to uncap a few more wells and make even more money off of their misery.
> 
> Make
> America
> Great
> Again*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> too f'n stupid to understand oil is traded in a global market aint ya -
Click to expand...


This dude doesn’t know anything. I’m just tired wasting my time with this dude.


----------



## The Original Tree

Dragonlady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was a pussy.
> 
> Trump has balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I am ready and prepared to take whatever action is necessary and that particularly refers to Iran," adds @POTUS at Mar-a-Lago.*
> 
> * Steve Herman (@W7VOA) January 3, 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now “having balls” is defined as “doing anything necessary to deflect from being impeached”.
> 
> This is the very definition of having no balls at all. None. This is the most pansy asses reaction ever.
Click to expand...


Bomb Iran, Parody Song Lyrics of The Beach Boys, Barbara Ann

*Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
(Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
Go bomb Ira-a-an!
(Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
Because I ca-a-an!
(Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
Bomb Ira-a-an!
(Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
More oil, we'll be stealin'.
Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!

Still pissed at France, 'cause they wouldn't dance.
Gonna bomb Iran, re-election to enhance.
Let's bomb Iran...
(Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
(Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
More oil, we'll be stealin'.
Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!

Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
(Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
Go bomb Ira-a-an!
(Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
Because I ca-a-an!
(Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
Bomb Ira-a-an!
(Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
More oil, we'll be stealin'.
Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!

Me and my crew, still have much to do.
Think I'll bomb Iran; distract from scandals anew.
Let's bomb Iran...
(Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
(Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
More oil, we'll be stealin'.
Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!

Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
(Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
Go bomb Ira-a-an!
(Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
Because I ca-a-an!
(Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
Bomb Ira-a-an!
(Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
More oil, we'll be stealin'.
Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!

Bomb Iran, bomb Iran... bomb Iran, bomb Iran...*


----------



## Flash

Trump really hurt the Iranians.  Their terrorist's architect was wasted.

They will try to do something to get headlines and give the traitorous American TDS afflicted Liberals some weak ass excuse to say "I told you so" but it will not be anything significant.


----------



## The Original Tree

charwin95 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. was pumping just 5.1 million barrels per day when Obama took office in January 2009, according to the U.S. Energy Information Administration.
> 
> Fast forward to April and the U.S. produced 8.9 million barrels per day. That's an incredible 74% increase. In fact, in 2015, the U.S. pumped the most oil in 43 years.
> 
> The U.S. is now the world's No. 1 petroleum producer when you count not just crude but also liquified natural gas. If you limit the ranking to just crude oil, the U.S. still comes in No. 3, just narrowly behind Russia and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This little pin prick on Iran, is going to do nothing but cause The US to uncap a few more wells and make even more money off of their misery.
> 
> Make
> America
> Great
> Again*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> too f'n stupid to understand oil is traded in a global market aint ya -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This dude doesn’t know anything. I’m just tired wasting my time with this dude.
Click to expand...

*I'm a LEGEND HERE, you Peasant!*


----------



## PoliticalChic

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTH. Then you used an unknown media to prove your point of ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> The NATIONAL REVIEW is an 'unknown media source' to you? Is 'Google' also 'foreign' to you? Just how long have you been in this country?
> 
> Bwuhahahahahaha.......
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks, snowflake, for continuing to prove snowflakes always try to attack the sources when they can't dispute what is being reported.
Click to expand...




Seems they are trained never to accept or even acknowledge any source not certifiably Liberal.


----------



## The Original Tree

*


Flash said:



			Trump really hurt the Iranians.  Their terrorist's architect was wasted.

They will try to do something to get headlines and give the traitorous American TDS afflicted Liberals some weak ass excuse to say "I told you so" but it will not be anything significant.
		
Click to expand...

That an I am still getting cheap gas, cheap booze, cheap milk, and cheap women!

Iran don't get NONE of DAT!
*


----------



## charwin95

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
> 
> 
> 
> Praising Trump and the GOP for embracing oil independence, something Democrats massively oppose, is not lying.
> 
> Attempting to claim that the US is energy independent because Democrats in Washington DC did anything to make us so is an  insane stretch.
> - Have you forgotten about Obama's illegal Deep Water Drilling Ban?
> - Have you forgotten AIOC and the other nutters who want to bane the use of fossil fuels, outlaw the internal combustion engine, and rely on NON-EXISTENT TECHNOLOGY instead?
> - Have you forgotten the Democrats OPPOSITION to fracking / shale oil extraction that has helped us to become energy independent?
> 
> Former President Barack Obama said the fact that the United States is now the world’s biggest oil producer didn’t happen “suddenly.” Instead, “that was me, people.”
> 
> That WAS NOT Obama!
> 
> Presidents and politicians had virtually NOTHING to do with our becoming energy independent, lil' triggered snowflake:
> 
> 
> Crude oil production did grow significantly during Obama’s presidency — up 77 percent — but experts, including the federal government’s Energy Information Administration, have said the growth is largely due to technological advances, such as fracking and horizontal drilling.
> 
> _“Oil production did go up through the Obama Administration’s tenure, but *it had everything to do with price and the technological breakthroughs that were made by the industry*,” __Tom Kloza__, an oil industry analyst and a founder of the Oil Price Information Service, told us via email. “The Arab Spring led to a long period where global crude prices, particularly for light sweet crude, were quite high — $80-$110 bbl generally — and that was plenty of incentive to find crude via more sophisticated (and for some time) expensive fracking techniques.”_
> 
> _The EIA, too, has said the boost in production was due *primarily to increased use of these drilling technologies*. “U.S. crude oil production has increased significantly over the past 10 years,* driven mainly by production from tight rock formations using horizontal drilling and hydraulic fracturing*,”__ the EIA said__ in April. It __estimated__ that fracking accounted for about half of U.S. crude oil production in 2016. '_
> 
> Politicians - even Trump - love to take credit for successes like our energy independence when it is private industry that usually drives the technology advances and successes.
> 
> One can not sanely deny, however, how rabidly opposed the Left has been to the very things that have made us energy independent and to the very sources of energy that have made us energy independent.
> 
> Obama's Misleading Oil Boast
Click to expand...


But to give credits to this asshole that didn’t do anything then at the same time you are slamming Obama which during his time we are already an oil independent. 
So what part of your miserable life don’t you understand your BULLSHIT?


----------



## Flash

The Original Tree said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was a pussy.
> 
> Trump has balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I am ready and prepared to take whatever action is necessary and that particularly refers to Iran," adds @POTUS at Mar-a-Lago.*
> 
> * Steve Herman (@W7VOA) January 3, 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now “having balls” is defined as “doing anything necessary to deflect from being impeached”.
> 
> This is the very definition of having no balls at all. None. This is the most pansy asses reaction ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bomb Iran, Parody Song Lyrics of The Beach Boys, Barbara Ann
> 
> *Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Still pissed at France, 'cause they wouldn't dance.
> Gonna bomb Iran, re-election to enhance.
> Let's bomb Iran...
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Me and my crew, still have much to do.
> Think I'll bomb Iran; distract from scandals anew.
> Let's bomb Iran...
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb Iran, bomb Iran... bomb Iran, bomb Iran...*
Click to expand...



Hopefully Trump will kick Iran's ass and then steal their oil.  He said we should have done that to Iraq.  I agree.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTH. Then you used an unknown media to prove your point of ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> The NATIONAL REVIEW is an 'unknown media source' to you? Is 'Google' also 'foreign' to you? Just how long have you been in this country?
> 
> Bwuhahahahahaha.......
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks, snowflake, for continuing to prove snowflakes always try to attack the sources when they can't dispute what is being reported.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they are trained never to accept or even acknowledge any source not certifiably Liberal.
Click to expand...


Coming from both of you? Fuck.


----------



## Flash

Obama would have never protected American lives or the American embassy.

That is just the kind of weak ass shithead he was.

The Moon Bats were idiots electing him.


----------



## Flash

The Original Tree said:


> *
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump really hurt the Iranians.  Their terrorist's architect was wasted.
> 
> They will try to do something to get headlines and give the traitorous American TDS afflicted Liberals some weak ass excuse to say "I told you so" but it will not be anything significant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That an I am still getting cheap gas, cheap booze, cheap milk, and cheap women!
> 
> Iran don't get NONE of DAT!
> 
> *




My son said that the Haji women in Iraq all stunk to high heaven.


----------



## The Original Tree

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
> 
> 
> 
> Praising Trump and the GOP for embracing oil independence, something Democrats massively oppose, is not lying.
> 
> Attempting to claim that the US is energy independent because Democrats in Washington DC did anything to make us so is an  insane stretch.
> - Have you forgotten about Obama's illegal Deep Water Drilling Ban?
> - Have you forgotten AIOC and the other nutters who want to bane the use of fossil fuels, outlaw the internal combustion engine, and rely on NON-EXISTENT TECHNOLOGY instead?
> - Have you forgotten the Democrats OPPOSITION to fracking / shale oil extraction that has helped us to become energy independent?
> 
> Former President Barack Obama said the fact that the United States is now the world’s biggest oil producer didn’t happen “suddenly.” Instead, “that was me, people.”
> 
> That WAS NOT Obama!
> 
> Presidents and politicians had virtually NOTHING to do with our becoming energy independent, lil' triggered snowflake:
> 
> 
> Crude oil production did grow significantly during Obama’s presidency — up 77 percent — but experts, including the federal government’s Energy Information Administration, have said the growth is largely due to technological advances, such as fracking and horizontal drilling.
> 
> _“Oil production did go up through the Obama Administration’s tenure, but *it had everything to do with price and the technological breakthroughs that were made by the industry*,” __Tom Kloza__, an oil industry analyst and a founder of the Oil Price Information Service, told us via email. “The Arab Spring led to a long period where global crude prices, particularly for light sweet crude, were quite high — $80-$110 bbl generally — and that was plenty of incentive to find crude via more sophisticated (and for some time) expensive fracking techniques.”_
> 
> _The EIA, too, has said the boost in production was due *primarily to increased use of these drilling technologies*. “U.S. crude oil production has increased significantly over the past 10 years,* driven mainly by production from tight rock formations using horizontal drilling and hydraulic fracturing*,”__ the EIA said__ in April. It __estimated__ that fracking accounted for about half of U.S. crude oil production in 2016. '_
> 
> Politicians - even Trump - love to take credit for successes like our energy independence when it is private industry that usually drives the technology advances and successes.
> 
> One can not sanely deny, however, how rabidly opposed the Left has been to the very things that have made us energy independent and to the very sources of energy that have made us energy independent.
> 
> Obama's Misleading Oil Boast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But to give credits to this asshole that didn’t do anything then at the same time you are slamming Obama which during his time we are already an oil independent.
> So what part of your miserable life don’t you understand your BULLSHIT?
Click to expand...

*Obama was a terrorist who sucked terrorist cock every day of his terrorist traitorous life.*


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barry Hussein had nothing to do with our increased oil production.  He restricted production on the only land he could.........public.
> 
> Production increased on private lands and because of fracking, which the wimp opposed as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don’t know what you are talking about.
> Trump has not done NOTHING about oil.
> True Trump signed an EO about more oil drilling in national parks.
> 
> Fuck in reality is we have not done any drilling. Not a single survey or study or anything has been done by the oil companies.
> 
> You know WHY? Because there are hundreds of existing pumps and flat form both East and West coast sitting idle ready to turn on. Oil prices has be around $130+ /barrel to be profitable. Right now is under $60 but slightly surge bcoz of current crisis.
> 
> Obama is against oil drilling of pristine natural parks. Because we already have so much oil and existing oil facilities.
> 
> What is that a problem?
Click to expand...

I said nothing about Trump.  Learn to read.

I simply pointed out the fact oil production rose in spite of Barry Hussein, so you giving him credit is complete bullshit.


----------



## The Original Tree

Flash said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was a pussy.
> 
> Trump has balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I am ready and prepared to take whatever action is necessary and that particularly refers to Iran," adds @POTUS at Mar-a-Lago.*
> 
> * Steve Herman (@W7VOA) January 3, 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now “having balls” is defined as “doing anything necessary to deflect from being impeached”.
> 
> This is the very definition of having no balls at all. None. This is the most pansy asses reaction ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bomb Iran, Parody Song Lyrics of The Beach Boys, Barbara Ann
> 
> *Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Still pissed at France, 'cause they wouldn't dance.
> Gonna bomb Iran, re-election to enhance.
> Let's bomb Iran...
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Me and my crew, still have much to do.
> Think I'll bomb Iran; distract from scandals anew.
> Let's bomb Iran...
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb Iran, bomb Iran... bomb Iran, bomb Iran...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Trump will kick Iran's ass and then steal their oil.  He said we should have done that to Iraq.  I agree.
Click to expand...

MC Hammer

Go with the funk, it is said
That if you can't groove to this then you probably are *dead!*
So wave your hands in the air
Bust a few moves, run your fingers through your hair
This is it, for a winner
Dance to this and you're gonna get thinner
Move, slide your rump
Just for a minute let's all do the b__p, b__p, b__p
Yeah... (You can't touch this)
Look, man (You can't touch this)
You better get hype, boy, because you know (You can't touch this)
Ring the bell, school's back in (You can't touch this)

Break it down! Stop, Hammer time!
You can't touch this)
You can't touch this
You can't touch this
You can't touch this
Break it down! (Nice pants, Hammer) Stop, Hammer time!
Every time you see me
The Hammer's just so hype
I'm dope on the floor and I'm magic on the mic
Now why would I ever stop doing this?
With others making records that just don't hit
I've toured around the world, from London to the Bay
It's "Hammer, go Hammer, MC Hammer, yo Hammer"
And the rest can go and play
You can't touch this
You can't touch this
You can't touch this
You can't touch this
You can't touch this


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTH. Then you used an unknown media to prove your point of ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> The NATIONAL REVIEW is an 'unknown media source' to you? Is 'Google' also 'foreign' to you? Just how long have you been in this country?
> 
> Bwuhahahahahaha.......
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks, snowflake, for continuing to prove snowflakes always try to attack the sources when they can't dispute what is being reported.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they are trained never to accept or even acknowledge any source not certifiably Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from both of you? Fuck.
Click to expand...




* Most folks recognize that, if you could dispute, rebut, find any errors in my posts.....
....you would.
If you can't....you simply default to the sort of language you were brought up with.*



Whenever I post the sort of truth that makes Liberals furious, the result is always vulgarity.


----------



## okfine

The Original Tree said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most effective opponents of terror in Syria are the Kurds, and we do protect them.
> 
> We also defeated AQ and ISIS in Syria in record time, as opposed to the Obama admin, who let the Caliphate expand to its largest size.
> ISIL territorial claims - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> It was Obama’s coalitions forces that defeated the ISIS with the help of the Kurds costing more than 11,000 Kurds fighters. Then Trump took credits at the end.
> Then Trump abandoned them feeding them to Turkey creation of human atrocities and massive refugees at the same time gave up the territory to Syria and Putin and Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  dude, obammy created ISIS.  Now you're trying to say he defeated them?  hly fk.  you know, you all really are a bunch of fking losers with no brain activity.  hly fk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if a war breaks out with Iran, are you going over there to fight it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The War of Gog and Magog and their allies against Israel.
> 
> But they all get Incinerated on The Mountains of Israel, so it goes down as the most destructive, most one sided, most horrific, and shortest war in history.  90% of all the armies that attack Israel are destroyed in a single day.  Millions of bodies that take 7 months to bury.  No human army does this, God does it to show mankind that He exists.*
Click to expand...

Nutbag fanatic. That kind of talk is why stupid shit happens.


----------



## The Original Tree

*I don't care one damn bit about some Satan Worshipping Goat Humper.

But check these chics out.*

*Today is the day to dance on Iran's grave.*


----------



## Flash




----------



## The Original Tree

okfine said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> It was Obama’s coalitions forces that defeated the ISIS with the help of the Kurds costing more than 11,000 Kurds fighters. Then Trump took credits at the end.
> Then Trump abandoned them feeding them to Turkey creation of human atrocities and massive refugees at the same time gave up the territory to Syria and Putin and Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> huh?  dude, obammy created ISIS.  Now you're trying to say he defeated them?  hly fk.  you know, you all really are a bunch of fking losers with no brain activity.  hly fk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if a war breaks out with Iran, are you going over there to fight it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The War of Gog and Magog and their allies against Israel.
> 
> But they all get Incinerated on The Mountains of Israel, so it goes down as the most destructive, most one sided, most horrific, and shortest war in history.  90% of all the armies that attack Israel are destroyed in a single day.  Millions of bodies that take 7 months to bury.  No human army does this, God does it to show mankind that He exists.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutbag fanatic. That kind of talk is why stupid shit happens.
Click to expand...

*Iran's future straight from The Holy Word of God*


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the biggest impact of Soleimani’s death so far appeared to be on oil prices BRN00, +3.71%. Crude oil prices CL00, +3.04%   jumped 3.42% to more than $63 on Friday morning, the highest level since April 2019. But one analyst suggested that oil prices CL.1, +3.04% could go as high as $80 even if a full-blown war between the U.S. and Iran didn’t materialize.
> 
> Friday’s surge in oil prices put pressure on airline stocks — including American Airlines AAL, -4.55%, Delta Air Lines DAL, -2.06%   and United Airlines UAL, -2.15% — in anticipation of the higher costs those companies could incur. If oil prices stay elevated for an extended period of time, airlines would eventually respond with higher fares,
> 
> fuk off moron --
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barry Hussein had nothing to do with our increased oil production.  He restricted production on the only land he could.........public.
> 
> Production increased on private lands and because of fracking, which the wimp opposed as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don’t know what you are talking about.
> Trump has not done NOTHING about oil.
> True Trump signed an EO about more oil drilling in national parks.
> 
> Fuck in reality is we have not done any drilling. Not a single survey or study or anything has been done by the oil companies.
> 
> You know WHY? Because there are hundreds of existing pumps and flat form both East and West coast sitting idle ready to turn on. Oil prices has be around $130+ /barrel to be profitable. Right now is under $60 but slightly surge bcoz of current crisis.
> 
> Obama is against oil drilling of pristine natural parks. Because we already have so much oil and existing oil facilities.
> 
> What is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing about Trump.  Learn to read.
> 
> I simply pointed out the fact oil production rose in spite of Barry Hussein, so you giving him credit is complete bullshit.
Click to expand...


I don’t Bullshit. I talked straight facts. Don’t you forget that. And if you think it’s bullshit. Prove it.

I gave you updates about oil prices, drilling and current situations. I also gave you straight answer why Obama restrict production.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
> 
> 
> 
> Praising Trump and the GOP for embracing oil independence, something Democrats massively oppose, is not lying.
> 
> Attempting to claim that the US is energy independent because Democrats in Washington DC did anything to make us so is an  insane stretch.
> - Have you forgotten about Obama's illegal Deep Water Drilling Ban?
> - Have you forgotten AIOC and the other nutters who want to bane the use of fossil fuels, outlaw the internal combustion engine, and rely on NON-EXISTENT TECHNOLOGY instead?
> - Have you forgotten the Democrats OPPOSITION to fracking / shale oil extraction that has helped us to become energy independent?
> 
> Former President Barack Obama said the fact that the United States is now the world’s biggest oil producer didn’t happen “suddenly.” Instead, “that was me, people.”
> 
> That WAS NOT Obama!
> 
> Presidents and politicians had virtually NOTHING to do with our becoming energy independent, lil' triggered snowflake:
> 
> 
> Crude oil production did grow significantly during Obama’s presidency — up 77 percent — but experts, including the federal government’s Energy Information Administration, have said the growth is largely due to technological advances, such as fracking and horizontal drilling.
> 
> _“Oil production did go up through the Obama Administration’s tenure, but *it had everything to do with price and the technological breakthroughs that were made by the industry*,” __Tom Kloza__, an oil industry analyst and a founder of the Oil Price Information Service, told us via email. “The Arab Spring led to a long period where global crude prices, particularly for light sweet crude, were quite high — $80-$110 bbl generally — and that was plenty of incentive to find crude via more sophisticated (and for some time) expensive fracking techniques.”_
> 
> _The EIA, too, has said the boost in production was due *primarily to increased use of these drilling technologies*. “U.S. crude oil production has increased significantly over the past 10 years,* driven mainly by production from tight rock formations using horizontal drilling and hydraulic fracturing*,”__ the EIA said__ in April. It __estimated__ that fracking accounted for about half of U.S. crude oil production in 2016. '_
> 
> Politicians - even Trump - love to take credit for successes like our energy independence when it is private industry that usually drives the technology advances and successes.
> 
> One can not sanely deny, however, how rabidly opposed the Left has been to the very things that have made us energy independent and to the very sources of energy that have made us energy independent.
> 
> Obama's Misleading Oil Boast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But to give credits to this asshole that didn’t do anything then at the same time you are slamming Obama which during his time we are already an oil independent.
> So what part of your miserable life don’t you understand your BULLSHIT?
Click to expand...


What did Obama do to increase US oil production?

Be specific.


----------



## PoliticalChic

okfine said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> It was Obama’s coalitions forces that defeated the ISIS with the help of the Kurds costing more than 11,000 Kurds fighters. Then Trump took credits at the end.
> Then Trump abandoned them feeding them to Turkey creation of human atrocities and massive refugees at the same time gave up the territory to Syria and Putin and Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> huh?  dude, obammy created ISIS.  Now you're trying to say he defeated them?  hly fk.  you know, you all really are a bunch of fking losers with no brain activity.  hly fk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if a war breaks out with Iran, are you going over there to fight it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The War of Gog and Magog and their allies against Israel.
> 
> But they all get Incinerated on The Mountains of Israel, so it goes down as the most destructive, most one sided, most horrific, and shortest war in history.  90% of all the armies that attack Israel are destroyed in a single day.  Millions of bodies that take 7 months to bury.  No human army does this, God does it to show mankind that He exists.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutbag fanatic. That kind of talk is why stupid shit happens.
Click to expand...




Sooool.....you're a government school grad, huh?


----------



## Dragonlady

Care4all said:


> Israel has had many opportunities to take this guy out....  Why did they choose not to?



Because the Israelis are smarter than Trump. But then so is my cat.


----------



## okfine

Flash said:


>


I notice some of the Trump supporters on this board aren't up Donnies ass when it comes to war.
What is your deal?

Guess who doesn't want war with Iran? Trump supporters | Ted Galen Carpenter


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
> 
> 
> 
> Praising Trump and the GOP for embracing oil independence, something Democrats massively oppose, is not lying.
> 
> Attempting to claim that the US is energy independent because Democrats in Washington DC did anything to make us so is an  insane stretch.
> - Have you forgotten about Obama's illegal Deep Water Drilling Ban?
> - Have you forgotten AIOC and the other nutters who want to bane the use of fossil fuels, outlaw the internal combustion engine, and rely on NON-EXISTENT TECHNOLOGY instead?
> - Have you forgotten the Democrats OPPOSITION to fracking / shale oil extraction that has helped us to become energy independent?
> 
> Former President Barack Obama said the fact that the United States is now the world’s biggest oil producer didn’t happen “suddenly.” Instead, “that was me, people.”
> 
> That WAS NOT Obama!
> 
> Presidents and politicians had virtually NOTHING to do with our becoming energy independent, lil' triggered snowflake:
> 
> 
> Crude oil production did grow significantly during Obama’s presidency — up 77 percent — but experts, including the federal government’s Energy Information Administration, have said the growth is largely due to technological advances, such as fracking and horizontal drilling.
> 
> _“Oil production did go up through the Obama Administration’s tenure, but *it had everything to do with price and the technological breakthroughs that were made by the industry*,” __Tom Kloza__, an oil industry analyst and a founder of the Oil Price Information Service, told us via email. “The Arab Spring led to a long period where global crude prices, particularly for light sweet crude, were quite high — $80-$110 bbl generally — and that was plenty of incentive to find crude via more sophisticated (and for some time) expensive fracking techniques.”_
> 
> _The EIA, too, has said the boost in production was due *primarily to increased use of these drilling technologies*. “U.S. crude oil production has increased significantly over the past 10 years,* driven mainly by production from tight rock formations using horizontal drilling and hydraulic fracturing*,”__ the EIA said__ in April. It __estimated__ that fracking accounted for about half of U.S. crude oil production in 2016. '_
> 
> Politicians - even Trump - love to take credit for successes like our energy independence when it is private industry that usually drives the technology advances and successes.
> 
> One can not sanely deny, however, how rabidly opposed the Left has been to the very things that have made us energy independent and to the very sources of energy that have made us energy independent.
> 
> Obama's Misleading Oil Boast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But to give credits to this asshole that didn’t do anything then at the same time you are slamming Obama which during his time we are already an oil independent.
> So what part of your miserable life don’t you understand your BULLSHIT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Obama do to increase US oil production?
> 
> Be specific.
Click to expand...


Show me anywhere in my post where I said Obama made us oil independent. I said we are already oil independent during Obama years. That’s a fact jack. 

LIAR Easy gave credits to this asshole Trump made us oil independent. That’s a pure garbage. Trump has done NOTHING that made us oil independent.


----------



## Siete

Flash said:


>



commie saluting sob -


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about the US now, thanks to Trump and Republicans, is that the US is now energy INDEPENDENT. We export more oil than we import. Something like this would have crippled us under Obama or if Democrats were in control / had their way. Thank God for leaders who position the US to be able to survive without begging and bowing to our enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barry Hussein had nothing to do with our increased oil production.  He restricted production on the only land he could.........public.
> 
> Production increased on private lands and because of fracking, which the wimp opposed as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don’t know what you are talking about.
> Trump has not done NOTHING about oil.
> True Trump signed an EO about more oil drilling in national parks.
> 
> Fuck in reality is we have not done any drilling. Not a single survey or study or anything has been done by the oil companies.
> 
> You know WHY? Because there are hundreds of existing pumps and flat form both East and West coast sitting idle ready to turn on. Oil prices has be around $130+ /barrel to be profitable. Right now is under $60 but slightly surge bcoz of current crisis.
> 
> Obama is against oil drilling of pristine natural parks. Because we already have so much oil and existing oil facilities.
> 
> What is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing about Trump.  Learn to read.
> 
> I simply pointed out the fact oil production rose in spite of Barry Hussein, so you giving him credit is complete bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t Bullshit. I talked straight facts. Don’t you forget that. And if you think it’s bullshit. Prove it.
> 
> I gave you updates about oil prices, drilling and current situations. I also gave you straight answer why Obama restrict production.
Click to expand...

You gave Obama credit for our oil and gas independence.  He worked against more oil and gas production.  Your bullshit has been proven.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
> 
> 
> 
> Praising Trump and the GOP for embracing oil independence, something Democrats massively oppose, is not lying.
> 
> Attempting to claim that the US is energy independent because Democrats in Washington DC did anything to make us so is an  insane stretch.
> - Have you forgotten about Obama's illegal Deep Water Drilling Ban?
> - Have you forgotten AIOC and the other nutters who want to bane the use of fossil fuels, outlaw the internal combustion engine, and rely on NON-EXISTENT TECHNOLOGY instead?
> - Have you forgotten the Democrats OPPOSITION to fracking / shale oil extraction that has helped us to become energy independent?
> 
> Former President Barack Obama said the fact that the United States is now the world’s biggest oil producer didn’t happen “suddenly.” Instead, “that was me, people.”
> 
> That WAS NOT Obama!
> 
> Presidents and politicians had virtually NOTHING to do with our becoming energy independent, lil' triggered snowflake:
> 
> 
> Crude oil production did grow significantly during Obama’s presidency — up 77 percent — but experts, including the federal government’s Energy Information Administration, have said the growth is largely due to technological advances, such as fracking and horizontal drilling.
> 
> _“Oil production did go up through the Obama Administration’s tenure, but *it had everything to do with price and the technological breakthroughs that were made by the industry*,” __Tom Kloza__, an oil industry analyst and a founder of the Oil Price Information Service, told us via email. “The Arab Spring led to a long period where global crude prices, particularly for light sweet crude, were quite high — $80-$110 bbl generally — and that was plenty of incentive to find crude via more sophisticated (and for some time) expensive fracking techniques.”_
> 
> _The EIA, too, has said the boost in production was due *primarily to increased use of these drilling technologies*. “U.S. crude oil production has increased significantly over the past 10 years,* driven mainly by production from tight rock formations using horizontal drilling and hydraulic fracturing*,”__ the EIA said__ in April. It __estimated__ that fracking accounted for about half of U.S. crude oil production in 2016. '_
> 
> Politicians - even Trump - love to take credit for successes like our energy independence when it is private industry that usually drives the technology advances and successes.
> 
> One can not sanely deny, however, how rabidly opposed the Left has been to the very things that have made us energy independent and to the very sources of energy that have made us energy independent.
> 
> Obama's Misleading Oil Boast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But to give credits to this asshole that didn’t do anything then at the same time you are slamming Obama which during his time we are already an oil independent.
> So what part of your miserable life don’t you understand your BULLSHIT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Obama do to increase US oil production?
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me anywhere in my post where I said Obama made us oil independent. I said we are already oil independent during Obama years. That’s a fact jack.
> 
> LIAR Easy gave credits to this asshole Trump made us oil independent. That’s a pure garbage. Trump has done NOTHING that made us oil independent.
Click to expand...


*Show me anywhere in my post where I said Obama made us oil independent. *

Show me anything that Obama did that made us oil independent.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
> 
> 
> 
> Praising Trump and the GOP for embracing oil independence, something Democrats massively oppose, is not lying.
> 
> Attempting to claim that the US is energy independent because Democrats in Washington DC did anything to make us so is an  insane stretch.
> - Have you forgotten about Obama's illegal Deep Water Drilling Ban?
> - Have you forgotten AIOC and the other nutters who want to bane the use of fossil fuels, outlaw the internal combustion engine, and rely on NON-EXISTENT TECHNOLOGY instead?
> - Have you forgotten the Democrats OPPOSITION to fracking / shale oil extraction that has helped us to become energy independent?
> 
> Former President Barack Obama said the fact that the United States is now the world’s biggest oil producer didn’t happen “suddenly.” Instead, “that was me, people.”
> 
> That WAS NOT Obama!
> 
> Presidents and politicians had virtually NOTHING to do with our becoming energy independent, lil' triggered snowflake:
> 
> 
> Crude oil production did grow significantly during Obama’s presidency — up 77 percent — but experts, including the federal government’s Energy Information Administration, have said the growth is largely due to technological advances, such as fracking and horizontal drilling.
> 
> _“Oil production did go up through the Obama Administration’s tenure, but *it had everything to do with price and the technological breakthroughs that were made by the industry*,” __Tom Kloza__, an oil industry analyst and a founder of the Oil Price Information Service, told us via email. “The Arab Spring led to a long period where global crude prices, particularly for light sweet crude, were quite high — $80-$110 bbl generally — and that was plenty of incentive to find crude via more sophisticated (and for some time) expensive fracking techniques.”_
> 
> _The EIA, too, has said the boost in production was due *primarily to increased use of these drilling technologies*. “U.S. crude oil production has increased significantly over the past 10 years,* driven mainly by production from tight rock formations using horizontal drilling and hydraulic fracturing*,”__ the EIA said__ in April. It __estimated__ that fracking accounted for about half of U.S. crude oil production in 2016. '_
> 
> Politicians - even Trump - love to take credit for successes like our energy independence when it is private industry that usually drives the technology advances and successes.
> 
> One can not sanely deny, however, how rabidly opposed the Left has been to the very things that have made us energy independent and to the very sources of energy that have made us energy independent.
> 
> Obama's Misleading Oil Boast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But to give credits to this asshole that didn’t do anything then at the same time you are slamming Obama which during his time we are already an oil independent.
> So what part of your miserable life don’t you understand your BULLSHIT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Obama do to increase US oil production?
> 
> Be specific.
Click to expand...


Why the hell are you asking me this question? 
Why not ask LIAR Easy because I was blasting his ignorant post gave the crap credit to Trump. 
What did Trump that made us oil independent?


----------



## Lakhota

*TRUMP FAIRYTALE: ASSASSINATION ‘TO STOP A WAR’*

Is anyone buying Trump's bullshit?


----------



## Dragonlady

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
> 
> 
> 
> Barry Hussein had nothing to do with our increased oil production.  He restricted production on the only land he could.........public.
> 
> Production increased on private lands and because of fracking, which the wimp opposed as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don’t know what you are talking about.
> Trump has not done NOTHING about oil.
> True Trump signed an EO about more oil drilling in national parks.
> 
> Fuck in reality is we have not done any drilling. Not a single survey or study or anything has been done by the oil companies.
> 
> You know WHY? Because there are hundreds of existing pumps and flat form both East and West coast sitting idle ready to turn on. Oil prices has be around $130+ /barrel to be profitable. Right now is under $60 but slightly surge bcoz of current crisis.
> 
> Obama is against oil drilling of pristine natural parks. Because we already have so much oil and existing oil facilities.
> 
> What is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing about Trump.  Learn to read.
> 
> I simply pointed out the fact oil production rose in spite of Barry Hussein, so you giving him credit is complete bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t Bullshit. I talked straight facts. Don’t you forget that. And if you think it’s bullshit. Prove it.
> 
> I gave you updates about oil prices, drilling and current situations. I also gave you straight answer why Obama restrict production.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave Obama credit for our oil and gas independence.  He worked against more oil and gas production.  Your bullshit has been proven.
Click to expand...


No he didn’t. That just one of the Republican lies that keeps getting repeated because Obama cancelled oil leases on public lands - leases that weren’t being used and were on lands where there was little to no oil. 

Trump keeps taking credit for things he did not do while refusing to accept responsibility for the messes he’s created. 

Iran has made a peace treaty with the west. I notice the 1000 post a month posters are all excited and happy at the prospect of war.  Another Republican war to cover up presidential incompetence. It’s what Republicans do.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
> 
> 
> 
> Praising Trump and the GOP for embracing oil independence, something Democrats massively oppose, is not lying.
> 
> Attempting to claim that the US is energy independent because Democrats in Washington DC did anything to make us so is an  insane stretch.
> - Have you forgotten about Obama's illegal Deep Water Drilling Ban?
> - Have you forgotten AIOC and the other nutters who want to bane the use of fossil fuels, outlaw the internal combustion engine, and rely on NON-EXISTENT TECHNOLOGY instead?
> - Have you forgotten the Democrats OPPOSITION to fracking / shale oil extraction that has helped us to become energy independent?
> 
> Former President Barack Obama said the fact that the United States is now the world’s biggest oil producer didn’t happen “suddenly.” Instead, “that was me, people.”
> 
> That WAS NOT Obama!
> 
> Presidents and politicians had virtually NOTHING to do with our becoming energy independent, lil' triggered snowflake:
> 
> 
> Crude oil production did grow significantly during Obama’s presidency — up 77 percent — but experts, including the federal government’s Energy Information Administration, have said the growth is largely due to technological advances, such as fracking and horizontal drilling.
> 
> _“Oil production did go up through the Obama Administration’s tenure, but *it had everything to do with price and the technological breakthroughs that were made by the industry*,” __Tom Kloza__, an oil industry analyst and a founder of the Oil Price Information Service, told us via email. “The Arab Spring led to a long period where global crude prices, particularly for light sweet crude, were quite high — $80-$110 bbl generally — and that was plenty of incentive to find crude via more sophisticated (and for some time) expensive fracking techniques.”_
> 
> _The EIA, too, has said the boost in production was due *primarily to increased use of these drilling technologies*. “U.S. crude oil production has increased significantly over the past 10 years,* driven mainly by production from tight rock formations using horizontal drilling and hydraulic fracturing*,”__ the EIA said__ in April. It __estimated__ that fracking accounted for about half of U.S. crude oil production in 2016. '_
> 
> Politicians - even Trump - love to take credit for successes like our energy independence when it is private industry that usually drives the technology advances and successes.
> 
> One can not sanely deny, however, how rabidly opposed the Left has been to the very things that have made us energy independent and to the very sources of energy that have made us energy independent.
> 
> Obama's Misleading Oil Boast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But to give credits to this asshole that didn’t do anything then at the same time you are slamming Obama which during his time we are already an oil independent.
> So what part of your miserable life don’t you understand your BULLSHIT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Obama do to increase US oil production?
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the hell are you asking me this question?
> Why not ask LIAR Easy because I was blasting his ignorant post gave the crap credit to Trump.
> What did Trump that made us oil independent?
Click to expand...


*Why the hell are you asking me this question? *

You seem to be someone who believes Obama deserves some credit.

*What did Trump that made us oil independent?*

He approved some pipelines and removed some drilling restrictions.
And cutting corporate taxes helped too.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
> 
> 
> 
> Barry Hussein had nothing to do with our increased oil production.  He restricted production on the only land he could.........public.
> 
> Production increased on private lands and because of fracking, which the wimp opposed as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don’t know what you are talking about.
> Trump has not done NOTHING about oil.
> True Trump signed an EO about more oil drilling in national parks.
> 
> Fuck in reality is we have not done any drilling. Not a single survey or study or anything has been done by the oil companies.
> 
> You know WHY? Because there are hundreds of existing pumps and flat form both East and West coast sitting idle ready to turn on. Oil prices has be around $130+ /barrel to be profitable. Right now is under $60 but slightly surge bcoz of current crisis.
> 
> Obama is against oil drilling of pristine natural parks. Because we already have so much oil and existing oil facilities.
> 
> What is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing about Trump.  Learn to read.
> 
> I simply pointed out the fact oil production rose in spite of Barry Hussein, so you giving him credit is complete bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t Bullshit. I talked straight facts. Don’t you forget that. And if you think it’s bullshit. Prove it.
> 
> I gave you updates about oil prices, drilling and current situations. I also gave you straight answer why Obama restrict production.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave Obama credit for our oil and gas independence.  He worked against more oil and gas production.  Your bullshit has been proven.
Click to expand...


Bullshit you are lying. 

Show me where in my post the I gave credits to Obama about oil independent. 

I already explained to you why and what is Obama against more oil productions. I also explained about why oil companies are not doing anything. 
What part of that don’t you understand about oil business?
What the hell so you know about oil business in the first place?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Dragonlady said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry Hussein had nothing to do with our increased oil production.  He restricted production on the only land he could.........public.
> 
> Production increased on private lands and because of fracking, which the wimp opposed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know what you are talking about.
> Trump has not done NOTHING about oil.
> True Trump signed an EO about more oil drilling in national parks.
> 
> Fuck in reality is we have not done any drilling. Not a single survey or study or anything has been done by the oil companies.
> 
> You know WHY? Because there are hundreds of existing pumps and flat form both East and West coast sitting idle ready to turn on. Oil prices has be around $130+ /barrel to be profitable. Right now is under $60 but slightly surge bcoz of current crisis.
> 
> Obama is against oil drilling of pristine natural parks. Because we already have so much oil and existing oil facilities.
> 
> What is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing about Trump.  Learn to read.
> 
> I simply pointed out the fact oil production rose in spite of Barry Hussein, so you giving him credit is complete bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t Bullshit. I talked straight facts. Don’t you forget that. And if you think it’s bullshit. Prove it.
> 
> I gave you updates about oil prices, drilling and current situations. I also gave you straight answer why Obama restrict production.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave Obama credit for our oil and gas independence.  He worked against more oil and gas production.  Your bullshit has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn’t. That just one of the Republican lies that keeps getting repeated because Obama cancelled oil leases on public lands - leases that weren’t being used and were on lands where there was little to no oil.
> 
> Trump keeps taking credit for things he did not do while refusing to accept responsibility for the messes he’s created.
> 
> Iran has made a peace treaty with the west. I notice the 1000 post a month posters are all excited and happy at the prospect of war.  Another Republican war to cover up presidential incompetence. It’s what Republicans do.
Click to expand...

*Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*

What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
> 
> 
> 
> Praising Trump and the GOP for embracing oil independence, something Democrats massively oppose, is not lying.
> 
> Attempting to claim that the US is energy independent because Democrats in Washington DC did anything to make us so is an  insane stretch.
> - Have you forgotten about Obama's illegal Deep Water Drilling Ban?
> - Have you forgotten AIOC and the other nutters who want to bane the use of fossil fuels, outlaw the internal combustion engine, and rely on NON-EXISTENT TECHNOLOGY instead?
> - Have you forgotten the Democrats OPPOSITION to fracking / shale oil extraction that has helped us to become energy independent?
> 
> Former President Barack Obama said the fact that the United States is now the world’s biggest oil producer didn’t happen “suddenly.” Instead, “that was me, people.”
> 
> That WAS NOT Obama!
> 
> Presidents and politicians had virtually NOTHING to do with our becoming energy independent, lil' triggered snowflake:
> 
> 
> Crude oil production did grow significantly during Obama’s presidency — up 77 percent — but experts, including the federal government’s Energy Information Administration, have said the growth is largely due to technological advances, such as fracking and horizontal drilling.
> 
> _“Oil production did go up through the Obama Administration’s tenure, but *it had everything to do with price and the technological breakthroughs that were made by the industry*,” __Tom Kloza__, an oil industry analyst and a founder of the Oil Price Information Service, told us via email. “The Arab Spring led to a long period where global crude prices, particularly for light sweet crude, were quite high — $80-$110 bbl generally — and that was plenty of incentive to find crude via more sophisticated (and for some time) expensive fracking techniques.”_
> 
> _The EIA, too, has said the boost in production was due *primarily to increased use of these drilling technologies*. “U.S. crude oil production has increased significantly over the past 10 years,* driven mainly by production from tight rock formations using horizontal drilling and hydraulic fracturing*,”__ the EIA said__ in April. It __estimated__ that fracking accounted for about half of U.S. crude oil production in 2016. '_
> 
> Politicians - even Trump - love to take credit for successes like our energy independence when it is private industry that usually drives the technology advances and successes.
> 
> One can not sanely deny, however, how rabidly opposed the Left has been to the very things that have made us energy independent and to the very sources of energy that have made us energy independent.
> 
> Obama's Misleading Oil Boast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But to give credits to this asshole that didn’t do anything then at the same time you are slamming Obama which during his time we are already an oil independent.
> So what part of your miserable life don’t you understand your BULLSHIT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Obama do to increase US oil production?
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the hell are you asking me this question?
> Why not ask LIAR Easy because I was blasting his ignorant post gave the crap credit to Trump.
> What did Trump that made us oil independent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why the hell are you asking me this question? *
> 
> You seem to be someone who believes Obama deserves some credit.
> 
> *What did Trump that made us oil independent?*
> 
> He approved some pipelines and removed some drilling restrictions.
> And cutting corporate taxes helped too.
Click to expand...


Of course just like how you gave credits to this inept laughable POTUS. 
That is fucking BULLSHIT. He approved some pipelines that we don’t even need.  And that already existed. 
Corporate taxes and the booming economy. So why the hell our deficits are soaring?


----------



## JWBooth

Me either


----------



## Synthaholic

depotoo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  Unless...your commie intel sources told you so, Synth.
> 
> Having said that.....I just don't think it was a prudent move for that strike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m just going with the percentages. Trump lies about everything. Why not this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Example: Trump has now told this lie 109 times. Obama signed this. Trump had nothing to do with it. Just another case of Trump taking credit for Obama’s work, and Obama’s success.
> 
> View attachment 298068
> 
> the truth:
> 
> 
> *AP FACT CHECK: Trump takes credit for Obama’s gains for vets*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, he extended the program, then replaced it-
> Trump Signs Bill to Extend Veterans Choice Program
> Trump Signs $55 Billion Bill to Replace VA Choice Program
Click to expand...

You’re saying that he extended OBAMA’S program, while saying that he is responsible for the program in the first place.

That’s called another Trump lie.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know what you are talking about.
> Trump has not done NOTHING about oil.
> True Trump signed an EO about more oil drilling in national parks.
> 
> Fuck in reality is we have not done any drilling. Not a single survey or study or anything has been done by the oil companies.
> 
> You know WHY? Because there are hundreds of existing pumps and flat form both East and West coast sitting idle ready to turn on. Oil prices has be around $130+ /barrel to be profitable. Right now is under $60 but slightly surge bcoz of current crisis.
> 
> Obama is against oil drilling of pristine natural parks. Because we already have so much oil and existing oil facilities.
> 
> What is that a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> I said nothing about Trump.  Learn to read.
> 
> I simply pointed out the fact oil production rose in spite of Barry Hussein, so you giving him credit is complete bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t Bullshit. I talked straight facts. Don’t you forget that. And if you think it’s bullshit. Prove it.
> 
> I gave you updates about oil prices, drilling and current situations. I also gave you straight answer why Obama restrict production.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave Obama credit for our oil and gas independence.  He worked against more oil and gas production.  Your bullshit has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn’t. That just one of the Republican lies that keeps getting repeated because Obama cancelled oil leases on public lands - leases that weren’t being used and were on lands where there was little to no oil.
> 
> Trump keeps taking credit for things he did not do while refusing to accept responsibility for the messes he’s created.
> 
> Iran has made a peace treaty with the west. I notice the 1000 post a month posters are all excited and happy at the prospect of war.  Another Republican war to cover up presidential incompetence. It’s what Republicans do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*
> 
> What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.
Click to expand...


Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.


----------



## Synthaholic

easyt65 said:


> while Canadians flock to the US for health care.


Another lie.


----------



## Flash

okfine said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice some of the Trump supporters on this board aren't up Donnies ass when it comes to war.
> What is your deal?
> 
> Guess who doesn't want war with Iran? Trump supporters | Ted Galen Carpenter
Click to expand...



Obama's Iranian Mullah buddies disregarded Trump's warnings to  play nice.

That stupidity created consequences.

I am OK with the consequences after seeing those Iranian backed assholes attacking our embassy.

I remember a couple of times when a Democrat President didn't do jackshit when Muslims attacked our embassy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praising Trump and the GOP for embracing oil independence, something Democrats massively oppose, is not lying.
> 
> Attempting to claim that the US is energy independent because Democrats in Washington DC did anything to make us so is an  insane stretch.
> - Have you forgotten about Obama's illegal Deep Water Drilling Ban?
> - Have you forgotten AIOC and the other nutters who want to bane the use of fossil fuels, outlaw the internal combustion engine, and rely on NON-EXISTENT TECHNOLOGY instead?
> - Have you forgotten the Democrats OPPOSITION to fracking / shale oil extraction that has helped us to become energy independent?
> 
> Former President Barack Obama said the fact that the United States is now the world’s biggest oil producer didn’t happen “suddenly.” Instead, “that was me, people.”
> 
> That WAS NOT Obama!
> 
> Presidents and politicians had virtually NOTHING to do with our becoming energy independent, lil' triggered snowflake:
> 
> 
> Crude oil production did grow significantly during Obama’s presidency — up 77 percent — but experts, including the federal government’s Energy Information Administration, have said the growth is largely due to technological advances, such as fracking and horizontal drilling.
> 
> _“Oil production did go up through the Obama Administration’s tenure, but *it had everything to do with price and the technological breakthroughs that were made by the industry*,” __Tom Kloza__, an oil industry analyst and a founder of the Oil Price Information Service, told us via email. “The Arab Spring led to a long period where global crude prices, particularly for light sweet crude, were quite high — $80-$110 bbl generally — and that was plenty of incentive to find crude via more sophisticated (and for some time) expensive fracking techniques.”_
> 
> _The EIA, too, has said the boost in production was due *primarily to increased use of these drilling technologies*. “U.S. crude oil production has increased significantly over the past 10 years,* driven mainly by production from tight rock formations using horizontal drilling and hydraulic fracturing*,”__ the EIA said__ in April. It __estimated__ that fracking accounted for about half of U.S. crude oil production in 2016. '_
> 
> Politicians - even Trump - love to take credit for successes like our energy independence when it is private industry that usually drives the technology advances and successes.
> 
> One can not sanely deny, however, how rabidly opposed the Left has been to the very things that have made us energy independent and to the very sources of energy that have made us energy independent.
> 
> Obama's Misleading Oil Boast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to give credits to this asshole that didn’t do anything then at the same time you are slamming Obama which during his time we are already an oil independent.
> So what part of your miserable life don’t you understand your BULLSHIT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Obama do to increase US oil production?
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the hell are you asking me this question?
> Why not ask LIAR Easy because I was blasting his ignorant post gave the crap credit to Trump.
> What did Trump that made us oil independent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why the hell are you asking me this question? *
> 
> You seem to be someone who believes Obama deserves some credit.
> 
> *What did Trump that made us oil independent?*
> 
> He approved some pipelines and removed some drilling restrictions.
> And cutting corporate taxes helped too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course just like how you gave credits to this inept laughable POTUS.
> That is fucking BULLSHIT. He approved some pipelines that we don’t even need.  And that already existed.
> Corporate taxes and the booming economy. So why the hell our deficits are soaring?
Click to expand...


* He approved some pipelines that we don’t even need. And that already existed. *

DURR


----------



## Synthaholic

The Original Tree said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *charwin95:   DOUBLE BULLSHIT!*
> 1. Obama's "coalition forces" were in your imagination.  They just watched the ISIS Caliphate expand.
> Here are *real links* proving how big ISIS got under Obama:
> ISIL territorial claims - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> _*NOTE THAT THE YEAR ISIS IS AT IT'S PEAK IS 2015 THANKS OBAMA!!*_
> Maximum extent of ISIL's territorial control in Syria and Iraq in late 2015.
> 
> 2. Trump unleashed the US military to attack ISIS and with the Kurds on the ground, completely eliminated the ISIS Caliphate by March 2019.
> Operation Inherent Resolve - Wikipedia
> 
> 3. Trump did not "abandon" the Kurds to Turkey, there was no "mass slaughter" of Kurds.  Turkey was going to invade Syria to create a buffer zone with or without US troops present.  Trump wisely withdrew from the Turkish invasion and their new "buffer zone".  No US troops were injured during the Turkish invasion.
> Trump then placed armor to protect the oil field that will be used by the Kurds to purchase weapons  to defend their territory.  The US is not going to go to war with NATO ally Turkey over a population that has been a problem child for a thousand years.
> Esper: US troops, armored vehicles going to Syria oil fields
> 
> Trump suggests Kurds relocate as US considers deploying armored vehicles to protect oil fields
> 
> 
> 
> *America and Saudi Arabia and their allies do not get involved in The War of Gog and Magog.  They will protest, but before they can react, Russia, Iran, Turkey and their allies are annihilated.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ezekiel 38:*
> 
> *10 This is what the Sovereign Lord says: On that day thoughts will come into your mind and you will devise an evil scheme.
> 
> 11 You will say, “I will invade a land of unwalled villages; I will attack a peaceful and unsuspecting people all of them living without walls and without gates and bars."
> 
> 12 I will plunder and loot and turn my hand against the resettled ruins and the people gathered from the nations, rich in livestock and goods, living at the center of the land.
> 
> 13 Sheba  and Dedan and the merchants of Tarshish and all her villages will say to you, “Have you come to plunder? Have you gathered your hordes to loot, to carry off silver and gold, to take away livestock and goods and to seize much plunder?*
Click to expand...

Fake Christian says what?!?


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said nothing about Trump.  Learn to read.
> 
> I simply pointed out the fact oil production rose in spite of Barry Hussein, so you giving him credit is complete bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t Bullshit. I talked straight facts. Don’t you forget that. And if you think it’s bullshit. Prove it.
> 
> I gave you updates about oil prices, drilling and current situations. I also gave you straight answer why Obama restrict production.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave Obama credit for our oil and gas independence.  He worked against more oil and gas production.  Your bullshit has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn’t. That just one of the Republican lies that keeps getting repeated because Obama cancelled oil leases on public lands - leases that weren’t being used and were on lands where there was little to no oil.
> 
> Trump keeps taking credit for things he did not do while refusing to accept responsibility for the messes he’s created.
> 
> Iran has made a peace treaty with the west. I notice the 1000 post a month posters are all excited and happy at the prospect of war.  Another Republican war to cover up presidential incompetence. It’s what Republicans do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*
> 
> What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
Click to expand...

Iran never signed it.

And it wasn't  treaty in the USA, it was an Executive Order.

State Department: Iran NEVER SIGNED nuclear deal and it's not binding | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Golfing Gator

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said nothing about Trump.  Learn to read.
> 
> I simply pointed out the fact oil production rose in spite of Barry Hussein, so you giving him credit is complete bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t Bullshit. I talked straight facts. Don’t you forget that. And if you think it’s bullshit. Prove it.
> 
> I gave you updates about oil prices, drilling and current situations. I also gave you straight answer why Obama restrict production.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave Obama credit for our oil and gas independence.  He worked against more oil and gas production.  Your bullshit has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn’t. That just one of the Republican lies that keeps getting repeated because Obama cancelled oil leases on public lands - leases that weren’t being used and were on lands where there was little to no oil.
> 
> Trump keeps taking credit for things he did not do while refusing to accept responsibility for the messes he’s created.
> 
> Iran has made a peace treaty with the west. I notice the 1000 post a month posters are all excited and happy at the prospect of war.  Another Republican war to cover up presidential incompetence. It’s what Republicans do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*
> 
> What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
Click to expand...


It was not treaty and it even if it had been it was not a peace treaty.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said nothing about Trump.  Learn to read.
> 
> I simply pointed out the fact oil production rose in spite of Barry Hussein, so you giving him credit is complete bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t Bullshit. I talked straight facts. Don’t you forget that. And if you think it’s bullshit. Prove it.
> 
> I gave you updates about oil prices, drilling and current situations. I also gave you straight answer why Obama restrict production.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave Obama credit for our oil and gas independence.  He worked against more oil and gas production.  Your bullshit has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn’t. That just one of the Republican lies that keeps getting repeated because Obama cancelled oil leases on public lands - leases that weren’t being used and were on lands where there was little to no oil.
> 
> Trump keeps taking credit for things he did not do while refusing to accept responsibility for the messes he’s created.
> 
> Iran has made a peace treaty with the west. I notice the 1000 post a month posters are all excited and happy at the prospect of war.  Another Republican war to cover up presidential incompetence. It’s what Republicans do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*
> 
> What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
Click to expand...


And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t Bullshit. I talked straight facts. Don’t you forget that. And if you think it’s bullshit. Prove it.
> 
> I gave you updates about oil prices, drilling and current situations. I also gave you straight answer why Obama restrict production.
> 
> 
> 
> You gave Obama credit for our oil and gas independence.  He worked against more oil and gas production.  Your bullshit has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn’t. That just one of the Republican lies that keeps getting repeated because Obama cancelled oil leases on public lands - leases that weren’t being used and were on lands where there was little to no oil.
> 
> Trump keeps taking credit for things he did not do while refusing to accept responsibility for the messes he’s created.
> 
> Iran has made a peace treaty with the west. I notice the 1000 post a month posters are all excited and happy at the prospect of war.  Another Republican war to cover up presidential incompetence. It’s what Republicans do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*
> 
> What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never signed it.
> 
> And it wasn't  treaty in the USA, it was an Executive Order.
> 
> State Department: Iran NEVER SIGNED nuclear deal and it's not binding | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...


No, it was an Executive Agreement, much like Trump's trade deal with SK.


----------



## Synthaholic

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
Click to expand...

Yet Trump was the one who didn’t honor the treaty. Trump is the one who dishonored America.


----------



## okfine

Flash said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice some of the Trump supporters on this board aren't up Donnies ass when it comes to war.
> What is your deal?
> 
> Guess who doesn't want war with Iran? Trump supporters | Ted Galen Carpenter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Iranian Mullah buddies disregarded Trump's warnings to  play nice.
> 
> That stupidity created consequences.
> 
> I am OK with the consequences after seeing those Iranian backed assholes attacking our embassy.
> 
> I remember a couple of times when a Democrat President didn't do jackshit when Muslims attacked our embassy.
Click to expand...

Did Trump lie to you? He campaigned on the premise of no war. Talk about a flip flopper.


----------



## Flash

okfine said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice some of the Trump supporters on this board aren't up Donnies ass when it comes to war.
> What is your deal?
> 
> Guess who doesn't want war with Iran? Trump supporters | Ted Galen Carpenter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Iranian Mullah buddies disregarded Trump's warnings to  play nice.
> 
> That stupidity created consequences.
> 
> I am OK with the consequences after seeing those Iranian backed assholes attacking our embassy.
> 
> I remember a couple of times when a Democrat President didn't do jackshit when Muslims attacked our embassy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Trump lie to you? He campaigned on the premise of no war. Talk about a flip flopper.
Click to expand...



I didn't vote for Trump so you can go bark up another tree.


----------



## Flash




----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good example of what I’m
> talking about. LIAR.
> You are a very big LIAR. How the hell can you even said this kind of stupidity?
> 
> 1. We are already oil independent when Trump took over.
> 2. Being an oil independent doesn’t happen overnight. Stupid.
> 3. The oil glut and lower oil prices. Hundreds of oil flat form are still seating idle in gulf of Mexico before trump took over and still idle today because it costs more to operate.
> 
> In reality Trump has nothing to do with the oil independent. It only happened that he is the president..
> 
> 
> 
> Praising Trump and the GOP for embracing oil independence, something Democrats massively oppose, is not lying.
> 
> Attempting to claim that the US is energy independent because Democrats in Washington DC did anything to make us so is an  insane stretch.
> - Have you forgotten about Obama's illegal Deep Water Drilling Ban?
> - Have you forgotten AIOC and the other nutters who want to bane the use of fossil fuels, outlaw the internal combustion engine, and rely on NON-EXISTENT TECHNOLOGY instead?
> - Have you forgotten the Democrats OPPOSITION to fracking / shale oil extraction that has helped us to become energy independent?
> 
> Former President Barack Obama said the fact that the United States is now the world’s biggest oil producer didn’t happen “suddenly.” Instead, “that was me, people.”
> 
> That WAS NOT Obama!
> 
> Presidents and politicians had virtually NOTHING to do with our becoming energy independent, lil' triggered snowflake:
> 
> 
> Crude oil production did grow significantly during Obama’s presidency — up 77 percent — but experts, including the federal government’s Energy Information Administration, have said the growth is largely due to technological advances, such as fracking and horizontal drilling.
> 
> _“Oil production did go up through the Obama Administration’s tenure, but *it had everything to do with price and the technological breakthroughs that were made by the industry*,” __Tom Kloza__, an oil industry analyst and a founder of the Oil Price Information Service, told us via email. “The Arab Spring led to a long period where global crude prices, particularly for light sweet crude, were quite high — $80-$110 bbl generally — and that was plenty of incentive to find crude via more sophisticated (and for some time) expensive fracking techniques.”_
> 
> _The EIA, too, has said the boost in production was due *primarily to increased use of these drilling technologies*. “U.S. crude oil production has increased significantly over the past 10 years,* driven mainly by production from tight rock formations using horizontal drilling and hydraulic fracturing*,”__ the EIA said__ in April. It __estimated__ that fracking accounted for about half of U.S. crude oil production in 2016. '_
> 
> Politicians - even Trump - love to take credit for successes like our energy independence when it is private industry that usually drives the technology advances and successes.
> 
> One can not sanely deny, however, how rabidly opposed the Left has been to the very things that have made us energy independent and to the very sources of energy that have made us energy independent.
> 
> Obama's Misleading Oil Boast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But to give credits to this asshole that didn’t do anything then at the same time you are slamming Obama which during his time we are already an oil independent.
> So what part of your miserable life don’t you understand your BULLSHIT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Obama do to increase US oil production?
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the hell are you asking me this question?
> Why not ask LIAR Easy because I was blasting his ignorant post gave the crap credit to Trump.
> What did Trump that made us oil independent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why the hell are you asking me this question? *
> 
> You seem to be someone who believes Obama deserves some credit.
> 
> *What did Trump that made us oil independent?*
> 
> He approved some pipelines and removed some drilling restrictions.
> And cutting corporate taxes helped too.
Click to expand...


I can give a lots of credits to Obama compared to this 11 yo kid. 

The reason I don’t give credits to Obama about oil independent: 
1. Oil prices, flow and production are very hard to control. 
2. It happened at the right place at the right time during Obama’s years oil prices came down big time. Just like the economy when Trump came in at the right place at the right time. 
3. At he same time increases of EV production and sales (like Tesla) in this country are skyrocketing. 

All of those are just coincidence. It’s not because of Obama or lousy Trump.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t Bullshit. I talked straight facts. Don’t you forget that. And if you think it’s bullshit. Prove it.
> 
> I gave you updates about oil prices, drilling and current situations. I also gave you straight answer why Obama restrict production.
> 
> 
> 
> You gave Obama credit for our oil and gas independence.  He worked against more oil and gas production.  Your bullshit has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn’t. That just one of the Republican lies that keeps getting repeated because Obama cancelled oil leases on public lands - leases that weren’t being used and were on lands where there was little to no oil.
> 
> Trump keeps taking credit for things he did not do while refusing to accept responsibility for the messes he’s created.
> 
> Iran has made a peace treaty with the west. I notice the 1000 post a month posters are all excited and happy at the prospect of war.  Another Republican war to cover up presidential incompetence. It’s what Republicans do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*
> 
> What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
Click to expand...


Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet Trump was the one who didn’t honor the treaty. Trump is the one who dishonored America.
Click to expand...


*Yet Trump was the one who didn’t honor the treaty.*

Sounds awful!!!

How many votes did it get in the Senate? Link?


----------



## skews13

Flash said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice some of the Trump supporters on this board aren't up Donnies ass when it comes to war.
> What is your deal?
> 
> Guess who doesn't want war with Iran? Trump supporters | Ted Galen Carpenter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Iranian Mullah buddies disregarded Trump's warnings to  play nice.
> That stupidity created consequences.
> 
> I am OK with the consequences after seeing those Iranian backed assholes attacking our embassy.
> I remember a couple of times when a Democrat President didn't do jackshit when Muslims attacked our embassy.
Click to expand...



Do you remember the times Republican Presidents didn't do jackshit about our embassies being attacked?

How about the 13 embassy attacks under George Bush? You remember those times he didn't do jackshit?

How about on the Marines under Reagan, when he didn't do jackshit. Remember those times?

You're a fool. And not only a fool, the worst kind of fool.

There were no problems before Trump backed out of the nuclear deal, and reimposed sanctions. 

This is all on Trump. All of it. And any negative consequences will be on Trump. All, of them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gave Obama credit for our oil and gas independence.  He worked against more oil and gas production.  Your bullshit has been proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn’t. That just one of the Republican lies that keeps getting repeated because Obama cancelled oil leases on public lands - leases that weren’t being used and were on lands where there was little to no oil.
> 
> Trump keeps taking credit for things he did not do while refusing to accept responsibility for the messes he’s created.
> 
> Iran has made a peace treaty with the west. I notice the 1000 post a month posters are all excited and happy at the prospect of war.  Another Republican war to cover up presidential incompetence. It’s what Republicans do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*
> 
> What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
Click to expand...


* Trump violated the treaty.*

Which part did he violate? Post the specifics.


----------



## Flash

skews13 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice some of the Trump supporters on this board aren't up Donnies ass when it comes to war.
> What is your deal?
> 
> Guess who doesn't want war with Iran? Trump supporters | Ted Galen Carpenter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Iranian Mullah buddies disregarded Trump's warnings to  play nice.
> That stupidity created consequences.
> 
> I am OK with the consequences after seeing those Iranian backed assholes attacking our embassy.
> I remember a couple of times when a Democrat President didn't do jackshit when Muslims attacked our embassy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember the times Republican Presidents didn't do jackshit about our embassies being attacked?
> 
> How about the 13 embassy attacks under George Bush? You remember those times he didn't do jackshit?
> 
> How about on the Marines under Reagan, when he didn't do jackshit. Remember those times?
> 
> You're a fool. And not only a fool, the worst kind of fool.
> 
> There were no problems before Trump backed out of the nuclear deal, and reimposed sanctions.
> 
> This is all on Trump. All of it. And any negative consequences will be on Trump. All, of them.
Click to expand...


If your point is that the Republicans are sometimes as bad as the Democrat filth then you will get no argument from me.


----------



## Nostra

Flash said:


>


If it was 2 scoops CNN would blow a gasket.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash

*Let's face it, there's a crazy maniac in the White House, so my best advice to Iran is airlift us $150 billion in unmarked bills in hopes it'll calm him down*

* David Burge (@iowahawkblog) January 3, 2020*


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gave Obama credit for our oil and gas independence.  He worked against more oil and gas production.  Your bullshit has been proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn’t. That just one of the Republican lies that keeps getting repeated because Obama cancelled oil leases on public lands - leases that weren’t being used and were on lands where there was little to no oil.
> 
> Trump keeps taking credit for things he did not do while refusing to accept responsibility for the messes he’s created.
> 
> Iran has made a peace treaty with the west. I notice the 1000 post a month posters are all excited and happy at the prospect of war.  Another Republican war to cover up presidential incompetence. It’s what Republicans do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*
> 
> What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
Click to expand...

It wasn't a treaty, Moron.


It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.

Get an education.


----------



## okfine

Flash said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice some of the Trump supporters on this board aren't up Donnies ass when it comes to war.
> What is your deal?
> 
> Guess who doesn't want war with Iran? Trump supporters | Ted Galen Carpenter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Iranian Mullah buddies disregarded Trump's warnings to  play nice.
> 
> That stupidity created consequences.
> 
> I am OK with the consequences after seeing those Iranian backed assholes attacking our embassy.
> 
> I remember a couple of times when a Democrat President didn't do jackshit when Muslims attacked our embassy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Trump lie to you? He campaigned on the premise of no war. Talk about a flip flopper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Trump so you can go bark up another tree.
Click to expand...

Look who's barking. You post Trump propaganda so that makes you, in my eyes, a Trump supporter. FDT.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST


So you would argue it would be prudent for the US to allow Iran to produce nuclear weapons and long range nuclear capable missiles that could reach the US?  Since Egypt and Saudi Arabia have already said that if Iran has nukes, they would need nukes too, do you think it would be prudent of the US to stand aside while more and more nations develop nuclear weapons and long range missiles that can reach us?


----------



## Flash

okfine said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice some of the Trump supporters on this board aren't up Donnies ass when it comes to war.
> What is your deal?
> 
> Guess who doesn't want war with Iran? Trump supporters | Ted Galen Carpenter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Iranian Mullah buddies disregarded Trump's warnings to  play nice.
> 
> That stupidity created consequences.
> 
> I am OK with the consequences after seeing those Iranian backed assholes attacking our embassy.
> 
> I remember a couple of times when a Democrat President didn't do jackshit when Muslims attacked our embassy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Trump lie to you? He campaigned on the premise of no war. Talk about a flip flopper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Trump so you can go bark up another tree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look who's barking. You post Trump propaganda so that makes you, in my eyes, a Trump supporter. FDT.
Click to expand...


I post moral clarity while you post typical Moon Bat TDS afflicted bullshit.

I didn't vote for Trump because he is a big government weenie, however, it was the right thing for Trump to take action in this situation.  Unlike when that asshole Obama left our embassy people to be hung out to dry or when that shithead Jimmy Carter cried and whined about malaise.


----------



## okfine

Flash said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice some of the Trump supporters on this board aren't up Donnies ass when it comes to war.
> What is your deal?
> 
> Guess who doesn't want war with Iran? Trump supporters | Ted Galen Carpenter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Iranian Mullah buddies disregarded Trump's warnings to  play nice.
> 
> That stupidity created consequences.
> 
> I am OK with the consequences after seeing those Iranian backed assholes attacking our embassy.
> 
> I remember a couple of times when a Democrat President didn't do jackshit when Muslims attacked our embassy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Trump lie to you? He campaigned on the premise of no war. Talk about a flip flopper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Trump so you can go bark up another tree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look who's barking. You post Trump propaganda so that makes you, in my eyes, a Trump supporter. FDT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I post moral clarity while you post typical Moon Bat TDS afflicted bullshit.
> 
> I didn't vote for Trump because he is a big government weenie, however, it was the right thing for Trump to take action in this situation.  Unlike when that asshole Obama left our embassy people to be hung out to dry or when that shithead Jimmy Carter cried and whined about malaise.
Click to expand...

You post as an opportunist. Can't hide behind that.


----------



## Nostra

toomuchtime_ said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would argue it would be prudent for the US to allow Iran to produce nuclear weapons and long range nuclear capable missiles that could reach the US?  Since Egypt and Saudi Arabia have already said that if Iran has nukes, they would need nukes too, do you think it would be prudent of the US to stand aside while more and more nations develop nuclear weapons and long range missiles that can reach us?
Click to expand...

Barry Hussein's Executive Order allowed Iran to build nukes just 10 years after he signed it.

Oops!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

charwin95 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump warned Iran that they need to start paying nice or suffer the consequences.*
> 
> *The assholes didn't listen, did they?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results is what? Did they shiver or spit? Or scared?
> 
> Let me tell you the reality and I don’t fucking lie.
> 
> I’ve been to Tehran twice and I know lots of Iranians here and in Iran. They are good people that hate the reputations of supporting terrorism.
> The young generations do not like the old hard liners but they are scared of new revolutions to change the regime. Especially doesn’t know where and who to turns for support especially NOT this idiot Trump.
> But the Trump sanctions against ordinary Iranians that need food, medicines and other human essentials...... That doesn’t want to get involved. Are turning the tides of HATES towards Americans.
> 
> The numbers of chanting death to America is very small compared to general populations. The numbers after the sanctions will turn the whole country of hating America not only in Iran but Iraq and Syria. We supposed to get these good people to be on our side not against us.
> 
> It took generations to build that kind support then here comes this ugly dude who doesn’t know what he is doing wrecked and fuck it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then the people within Iran need to take out the leaders to allow money back in.  It's what the US wants.  you don't get it though, cause you're too blind to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough shit does not solve this kind of problem with foreign countries. ME is not America.
> Try to remember that. Sanctions against people will create more enemies for generations to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then why do demofks always push for sanctions?  you don't care about russian people who live in a country with sanctions?  it's a ball of twine you're tangled up in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant and stupid.
> 
> 1. Russia is an enemy and only country to that can eradicate US in the face of the earth.
> 
> 2. Putin rape our democracy that you and others supported.
> 
> 3. Russia deserves to be punished.
> 
> 4. Russians will is like self sufficient and does not suffer as much like the Iranians.
> 
> 5. Its bipartisan that pushes sanctions against Russia not just democrats. Then Trump always objected especially against any oligarchs.
Click to expand...


You are very ignorant and stupid.

you really need to look in the mirror when making this statement.

the ignorance of the brainwashed sheep who listens to the corporate controlled media. hate to break your heart but OUR government is the most corrupt government on the planet,they are always starting wars with other countrys that did nothing to them. you obviously only listen to our corporate controlled media and what our corrupt school system taught you that this is a free country unable to understand it is a facist dictatership. has been since 1913.

most countrys love Putin because he a man of world peace which is WHY our government hates him and would love to wipe russia off the map of existance.


----------



## Flash

okfine said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Iranian Mullah buddies disregarded Trump's warnings to  play nice.
> 
> That stupidity created consequences.
> 
> I am OK with the consequences after seeing those Iranian backed assholes attacking our embassy.
> 
> I remember a couple of times when a Democrat President didn't do jackshit when Muslims attacked our embassy.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump lie to you? He campaigned on the premise of no war. Talk about a flip flopper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Trump so you can go bark up another tree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look who's barking. You post Trump propaganda so that makes you, in my eyes, a Trump supporter. FDT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I post moral clarity while you post typical Moon Bat TDS afflicted bullshit.
> 
> I didn't vote for Trump because he is a big government weenie, however, it was the right thing for Trump to take action in this situation.  Unlike when that asshole Obama left our embassy people to be hung out to dry or when that shithead Jimmy Carter cried and whined about malaise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You post as an opportunist. Can't hide behind that.
Click to expand...



Sorry Moon Bat but you are confused.

I don't like Trump growing the size of government, continuing with the welfare state or growing the debt (you know, Liberal shit) so he doesn't earn my vote but he sure as hell did the right thing taking out that shithead Soleimani.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Care4all said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only thing that will come out of this is the Extermination & Annihilation of Iran's Military*
> 
> 
> 
> Right,, piece of cake,  just like Iraq, and here we are 20 years later and $ trillions in the hole,  still in Iraq....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iraq's military took about two weeks to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Iraq's military wasn't a tenth of what Iran's is, yet we are still involved in Iraq, near 20 years later...  So will the USA be involved in Iran 200 years later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think war with Iran necessitates the occupation of Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the same thing was said about Iraq, we'd only be there a month, easy PEASY.
Click to expand...



another perfect example of us invading another country  that had done nothing to us and murdering women and children,.


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not weak like a Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or Barry "Give Cash to the Mullahs" Obama.
> 
> Democrats don't like American resolve.  They like kissing the ass of the Muslim terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s do a little thought experiment.
> 
> Please name all the nations attacked by Iran, in the past 100 years.
> 
> Now do the same thing for the USA?
> 
> What can you conclude from your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets play the real game.  The terrorist sonofabitch orchestrated an attack against an US embassy and was taken out.
> 
> Why are you bitching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Can you kindly offer proof that the general was behind the embassy attack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you offer any proof that he wasn't?
Click to expand...

Can you offer any proof that YOU weren't?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dblack said:


> After Trump's Attack, Iraq Finally United...Against Us!



Man if Trump gets reelected as is expected.this crazy loon worries me that he'll start world war three.The only bright spot  of him being president is HITLERY being the globalist she is,would have gotten us into WW 3 by now. Trump thankfully,is a loose cannon  who likes to do things the way he wants to at times and doesnt always go along with them thank god.


----------



## Flash




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dragonlady said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has had many opportunities to take this guy out....  Why did they choose not to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Israelis are smarter than Trump. But then so is my cat.
Click to expand...


They also havent because Trump like the obediant slave to Israel he is,is an ass kisser of Israel and cheers on their warmongering ways. Proof of that was when he cut of aide to the innocent palestians but none to Israel.That there proved what a puppet president he was.if he was unbiased and impartial,he would have cut off aid to BOTH countries.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dragonlady said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry Hussein had nothing to do with our increased oil production.  He restricted production on the only land he could.........public.
> 
> Production increased on private lands and because of fracking, which the wimp opposed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know what you are talking about.
> Trump has not done NOTHING about oil.
> True Trump signed an EO about more oil drilling in national parks.
> 
> Fuck in reality is we have not done any drilling. Not a single survey or study or anything has been done by the oil companies.
> 
> You know WHY? Because there are hundreds of existing pumps and flat form both East and West coast sitting idle ready to turn on. Oil prices has be around $130+ /barrel to be profitable. Right now is under $60 but slightly surge bcoz of current crisis.
> 
> Obama is against oil drilling of pristine natural parks. Because we already have so much oil and existing oil facilities.
> 
> What is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing about Trump.  Learn to read.
> 
> I simply pointed out the fact oil production rose in spite of Barry Hussein, so you giving him credit is complete bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t Bullshit. I talked straight facts. Don’t you forget that. And if you think it’s bullshit. Prove it.
> 
> I gave you updates about oil prices, drilling and current situations. I also gave you straight answer why Obama restrict production.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave Obama credit for our oil and gas independence.  He worked against more oil and gas production.  Your bullshit has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn’t. That just one of the Republican lies that keeps getting repeated because Obama cancelled oil leases on public lands - leases that weren’t being used and were on lands where there was little to no oil.
> 
> Trump keeps taking credit for things he did not do while refusing to accept responsibility for the messes he’s created.
> 
> Iran has made a peace treaty with the west. I notice the 1000 post a month posters are all excited and happy at the prospect of war.  Another Republican war to cover up presidential incompetence. It’s what Republicans do.
Click to expand...


still in denial mode i see that both parties are corrupt that they  are one in the same.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skews13 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice some of the Trump supporters on this board aren't up Donnies ass when it comes to war.
> What is your deal?
> 
> Guess who doesn't want war with Iran? Trump supporters | Ted Galen Carpenter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Iranian Mullah buddies disregarded Trump's warnings to  play nice.
> That stupidity created consequences.
> 
> I am OK with the consequences after seeing those Iranian backed assholes attacking our embassy.
> I remember a couple of times when a Democrat President didn't do jackshit when Muslims attacked our embassy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember the times Republican Presidents didn't do jackshit about our embassies being attacked?
> 
> How about the 13 embassy attacks under George Bush? You remember those times he didn't do jackshit?
> 
> How about on the Marines under Reagan, when he didn't do jackshit. Remember those times?
> 
> You're a fool. And not only a fool, the worst kind of fool.
> 
> There were no problems before Trump backed out of the nuclear deal, and reimposed sanctions.
> 
> This is all on Trump. All of it. And any negative consequences will be on Trump. All, of them.
Click to expand...



He always runs off and evades facts on the corruption of the republicans living in a fantasyland its all the fault of the democrats that corruption exists. after you took him to school,just watch,he will forget any of that stuff you just schooled him on and pretend you never said that.


----------



## Flash

*If Trump keeps killing all those Muslim terrorists, who will Obama have left to visit during family reunions?\uD83E\uDD2D*

*— Serena is Back!\uD83C\uDDFA\uD83C\uDDF8 (@Sassychickie) January 3, 2020*


----------



## buttercup

The Original Tree said:


> Bomb Iran, Parody Song Lyrics of The Beach Boys, Barbara Ann
> 
> *Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Still pissed at France, 'cause they wouldn't dance.
> Gonna bomb Iran, re-election to enhance.
> Let's bomb Iran...
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Me and my crew, still have much to do.
> Think I'll bomb Iran; distract from scandals anew.
> Let's bomb Iran...
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb Iran, bomb Iran... bomb Iran, bomb Iran...*





The Original Tree said:


> *I'm a LEGEND HERE, you Peasant!*





The Original Tree said:


> *That an I am still getting cheap gas, cheap booze, cheap milk, and cheap women!
> 
> Iran don't get NONE of DAT!*





			
				The Original Tree said:
			
		

> Go with the funk, it is said
> That if you can't groove to this then you probably are *dead!*
> So wave your hands in the air
> Bust a few moves, run your fingers through your hair
> This is it, for a winner
> Dance to this and you're gonna get thinner
> Move, slide your rump
> Just for a minute let's all do the b__p, b__p, b__p
> Yeah... (You can't touch this)
> Look, man (You can't touch this)
> You better get hype, boy, because you know (You can't touch this)
> Ring the bell, school's back in (You can't touch this)
> 
> Break it down! Stop, Hammer time!
> You can't touch this)
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> Break it down! (Nice pants, Hammer) Stop, Hammer time!
> Every time you see me
> The Hammer's just so hype
> I'm dope on the floor and I'm magic on the mic
> Now why would I ever stop doing this?
> With others making records that just don't hit
> I've toured around the world, from London to the Bay
> It's "Hammer, go Hammer, MC Hammer, yo Hammer"
> And the rest can go and play
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this


----------



## LA RAM FAN

buttercup said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb Iran, Parody Song Lyrics of The Beach Boys, Barbara Ann
> 
> *Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Still pissed at France, 'cause they wouldn't dance.
> Gonna bomb Iran, re-election to enhance.
> Let's bomb Iran...
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Me and my crew, still have much to do.
> Think I'll bomb Iran; distract from scandals anew.
> Let's bomb Iran...
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb Iran, bomb Iran... bomb Iran, bomb Iran...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a LEGEND HERE, you Peasant!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That an I am still getting cheap gas, cheap booze, cheap milk, and cheap women!
> 
> Iran don't get NONE of DAT!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with the funk, it is said
> That if you can't groove to this then you probably are *dead!*
> So wave your hands in the air
> Bust a few moves, run your fingers through your hair
> This is it, for a winner
> Dance to this and you're gonna get thinner
> Move, slide your rump
> Just for a minute let's all do the b__p, b__p, b__p
> Yeah... (You can't touch this)
> Look, man (You can't touch this)
> You better get hype, boy, because you know (You can't touch this)
> Ring the bell, school's back in (You can't touch this)
> 
> Break it down! Stop, Hammer time!
> You can't touch this)
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> Break it down! (Nice pants, Hammer) Stop, Hammer time!
> Every time you see me
> The Hammer's just so hype
> I'm dope on the floor and I'm magic on the mic
> Now why would I ever stop doing this?
> With others making records that just don't hit
> I've toured around the world, from London to the Bay
> It's "Hammer, go Hammer, MC Hammer, yo Hammer"
> And the rest can go and play
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Its time to stop posting for ALL the trump worshippers like USMB sheep Flash here BECAUSE i have a question they can NEVER answer and they always go into evade mode from always running off knowing i took them to school.

here is the question they cant ever address and always evade.


we have the most corrupt government in the whole world,we are always invading countries that had done nothing to us,perfect example is Iraq. for all the clowns that say Iran is a threat,they always run off since they cant answer the question how is Iran a threat when we have missiles surrounding the whole country? pretty hard for  them to be any kind of threat when the our government can stop anyone of their missile   attacks in a heartbeat.


any of you brainwashed sheep ever might consider WE are the ones that are a threat to the world,not Iran?


----------



## Dragonlady

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn’t. That just one of the Republican lies that keeps getting repeated because Obama cancelled oil leases on public lands - leases that weren’t being used and were on lands where there was little to no oil.
> 
> Trump keeps taking credit for things he did not do while refusing to accept responsibility for the messes he’s created.
> 
> Iran has made a peace treaty with the west. I notice the 1000 post a month posters are all excited and happy at the prospect of war.  Another Republican war to cover up presidential incompetence. It’s what Republicans do.
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*
> 
> What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
Click to expand...


It was not an EO. It was a treaty negotiated between China, France, Britain, Russia, Germany, the USA and Iran. Trump tore it up over the objections of all of the signatory nations.


----------



## AntiTrump

tyroneweaver said:


> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance



He was no threat to us there wasn't any proof he was a threat plus Trump didn't go thru Congress and think thru he broke another law.


----------



## easyt65

charwin95 said:


> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?



You mean Obama's personal Un-Constitutional Treaty he bypassed Congress - violating the Separation of Powers to do?!

Trump did not 'violate' it. He chose not to honor / take part in an In-Constitutional treaty between Barry & Iran. 


Iran was violating Obama's personal In-Constitutional Treaty before Obama signed it.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST


Trump did the right thing.
The ball is now in Iran's court.
Trump will not start a war.


----------



## bodecea

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with no more war no more empire that the american people never asked for
> I highly doubt we"ll be invading Persia anytime soon .
> 
> They attacked a u,s. embassy ...when you attack a u.s. embassy you need a missle shoved up your ass
> 
> View attachment 298014
Click to expand...

Who has defended Iran?   Name names and provide proof.....or run away like we usually see from CRC trumpanzees.


----------



## JoeB131

TemplarKormac said:


> And I'm sure you love them too, Joe.
> 
> Change my mind.



Who says you have a mind, Twinkie-boy? 

My view on the Middle East, for those who can read and comprehend, is we shouldn't be over there at all.  We shouldn't be playing hall monitor in the middle east or subsidizing the Zionists' fantasies their magic sky man loves them the best. (God doesn't love you best if he lets half of you get turned into lampshades.) 

We need to stop pretending last week's "Freedom Fighter" is next week's "Terrorist".


----------



## The Original Tree

*Trump wants to bring all The Troops Home.

Doesn’t that make you happy?

Trump wants to stop Globalism.  It’s Evil and Oppressive.  Doesn’t that make you happy?

Trump killed a terrorist that has killed thousands of Americano and countless other innocent people.

Doesn’t that make you happy?

Trump set out immediately to clean up Washington DC, stop all the graft, bribes and lobbyists from buying our Government.  And they attacked him, smeared him and tried to remove him from office.*

*I bet “That” would make you happy*.

*Wouldn’t it?*



LA RAM FAN said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb Iran, Parody Song Lyrics of The Beach Boys, Barbara Ann
> 
> *Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Still pissed at France, 'cause they wouldn't dance.
> Gonna bomb Iran, re-election to enhance.
> Let's bomb Iran...
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Me and my crew, still have much to do.
> Think I'll bomb Iran; distract from scandals anew.
> Let's bomb Iran...
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb Iran, bomb Iran... bomb Iran, bomb Iran...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a LEGEND HERE, you Peasant!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That an I am still getting cheap gas, cheap booze, cheap milk, and cheap women!
> 
> Iran don't get NONE of DAT!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with the funk, it is said
> That if you can't groove to this then you probably are *dead!*
> So wave your hands in the air
> Bust a few moves, run your fingers through your hair
> This is it, for a winner
> Dance to this and you're gonna get thinner
> Move, slide your rump
> Just for a minute let's all do the b__p, b__p, b__p
> Yeah... (You can't touch this)
> Look, man (You can't touch this)
> You better get hype, boy, because you know (You can't touch this)
> Ring the bell, school's back in (You can't touch this)
> 
> Break it down! Stop, Hammer time!
> You can't touch this)
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> Break it down! (Nice pants, Hammer) Stop, Hammer time!
> Every time you see me
> The Hammer's just so hype
> I'm dope on the floor and I'm magic on the mic
> Now why would I ever stop doing this?
> With others making records that just don't hit
> I've toured around the world, from London to the Bay
> It's "Hammer, go Hammer, MC Hammer, yo Hammer"
> And the rest can go and play
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its time to stop posting for ALL the trump worshippers like USMB sheep Flash here BECAUSE i have a question they can NEVER answer and they always go into evade mode from always running off knowing i took them to school.
> 
> here is the question they cant ever address and always evade.
> 
> 
> we have the most corrupt government in the whole world,we are always invading countries that had done nothing to us,perfect example is Iraq. for all the clowns that say Iran is a threat,they always run off since they cant answer the question how is Iran a threat when we have missiles surrounding the whole country? pretty hard for  them to be any kind of threat when the our government can stop anyone of their missile   attacks in a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> any of you brainwashed sheep ever might consider WE are the ones that are a threat to the world,not Iran?
Click to expand...


----------



## buttercup

LA RAM FAN said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb Iran, Parody Song Lyrics of The Beach Boys, Barbara Ann
> 
> *Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Still pissed at France, 'cause they wouldn't dance.
> Gonna bomb Iran, re-election to enhance.
> Let's bomb Iran...
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Me and my crew, still have much to do.
> Think I'll bomb Iran; distract from scandals anew.
> Let's bomb Iran...
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb Iran, bomb Iran... bomb Iran, bomb Iran...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a LEGEND HERE, you Peasant!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That an I am still getting cheap gas, cheap booze, cheap milk, and cheap women!
> 
> Iran don't get NONE of DAT!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with the funk, it is said
> That if you can't groove to this then you probably are *dead!*
> So wave your hands in the air
> Bust a few moves, run your fingers through your hair
> This is it, for a winner
> Dance to this and you're gonna get thinner
> Move, slide your rump
> Just for a minute let's all do the b__p, b__p, b__p
> Yeah... (You can't touch this)
> Look, man (You can't touch this)
> You better get hype, boy, because you know (You can't touch this)
> Ring the bell, school's back in (You can't touch this)
> 
> Break it down! Stop, Hammer time!
> You can't touch this)
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> Break it down! (Nice pants, Hammer) Stop, Hammer time!
> Every time you see me
> The Hammer's just so hype
> I'm dope on the floor and I'm magic on the mic
> Now why would I ever stop doing this?
> With others making records that just don't hit
> I've toured around the world, from London to the Bay
> It's "Hammer, go Hammer, MC Hammer, yo Hammer"
> And the rest can go and play
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its time to stop posting for ALL the trump worshippers here BECAUSE i have a question they can NEVER answer and they always go into evade mode from always running off knowing i took them to school.
> 
> here is the question they cant ever address and always evade.
> 
> 
> we have the most corrupt government in the whole world,we are always invading countries that had done nothing to us,perfect example is Iraq. for all the clowns that say Iran is a threat,they always run off since they cant answer the question how is Iran a threat when we have missiles surrounding the whole country? pretty hard from them to be any kind of threat when the our government can stop anyone of their missile attacks in a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> any of you brainwashed sheep ever might consider WE are the ones that are a threat to the world,not Iran?
Click to expand...


They're just not seeing the bigger picture yet.  Many of them probably don't even believe there's such a thing as a New World Order, let alone realize that our country is the military arm of the NWO.   They have a misplaced loyalty, because they don't understand how corrupt and subversive our government is. They seem to think this is the same America we all once knew and loved.... as long as the correct letter is in the oval office!  If our letter is in power, then all is good in the country! If the opposite letter is in power, then everything is terrible!  They haven't yet caught on that at the higher levels, they're all basically on the same team.  Playing the American people for fools.  

It's disappointing that when you speak out against what is going on, the knee-jerk reaction is to be thought of as anti-American, when the exact opposite is true.  Our own government (or certain elements of our government) are the ones who are anti-American and subversive. Globalist sellouts. They basically shredded the constitution, and they continue to pass subversive legislation, lie to the American people, use false flags and deception to push their agendas, while the partisan dupes are busy bickering back and forth, completely oblivious to what is happening, and who the real enemy is.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Well does God Love The Jew if he lets 2/3rds of them get destroyed during the Tribulation by AntiChrist and only shows up  to protect them right before The AntiChrist is about to exterminate the last 1/3rd, and ends the current age by destroying Evil during Armageddon and tossing all Evil Doers and those that worship The AntiChrist and bear his mark in to Hell before the beginning of a New Age and the Millennial Reign of Christ from His Throne in Jerusalem?

If you think God doesn’t kill, and cull the herd, then wait until The Great Tribulation when half of all life on Earth is snuffed out.

If that doesn’t impress you then stick around for Judgment Day when Billions are tossed in to Hell and God shows them NO Mercy!



JoeB131 said:





TemplarKormac said:



			And I'm sure you love them too, Joe.

Change my mind.
		
Click to expand...


Who says you have a mind, Twinkie-boy? 

My view on the Middle East, for those who can read and comprehend, is we shouldn't be over there at all.  We shouldn't be playing hall monitor in the middle east or subsidizing the Zionists' fantasies their magic sky man loves them the best. (God doesn't love you best if he lets half of you get turned into lampshades.) 

We need to stop pretending last week's "Freedom Fighter" is next week's "Terrorist".
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

toomuchtime_ said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would argue it would be prudent for the US to allow Iran to produce nuclear weapons and long range nuclear capable missiles that could reach the US?  Since Egypt and Saudi Arabia have already said that if Iran has nukes, they would need nukes too, do you think it would be prudent of the US to stand aside while more and more nations develop nuclear weapons and long range missiles that can reach us?
Click to expand...

We are not the new world order police. 
If nuclear weapons is the fear then bomb the nuclear sites. Having soldiers scattered all over the middle east does not stop nuclear research. We are not the worlds police/babysitter. 

Shit or get off the pot


----------



## CWayne

Dragonlady said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  But break everything to the point it will take centuries for them to even look westward at us again.
> 
> Then go home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did that in Iraq. How did that work out for you. It lead directly to the creation of ISIS and 10 more years of violent terrorist events throughout the world.
> 
> Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. You put the Shah of Iran in power to keep the commies out. How did that work out for you?
Click to expand...

We did NOT do that in Iraq.  We followed the bleeding heart leftists and stayed to win over the hearts and minds of people who will never give it to us.

That is the true failure here.

If we had broken Iraq, ISIS may or may not have arisen, but one thing is certain.  We'd not have any reason to be in Iraq.


----------



## The Original Tree

*The Palestinians are slaughtered during Armageddon or didn’t you know that?*



LA RAM FAN said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has had many opportunities to take this guy out....  Why did they choose not to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Israelis are smarter than Trump. But then so is my cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They also havent because Trump like the obediant slave to Israel he is,is an ass kisser of Israel and cheers on their warmongering ways. Proof of that was when he cut of aide to the innocent palestians but none to Israel.That there proved what a puppet president he was.if he was unbiased and impartial,he would have cut off aid to BOTH countries.
Click to expand...


----------



## dblack

Flash said:


>



It's also not necessary to choke on Trump's cock to prove you are pro-America.


----------



## The Original Tree

Can you prove you are not some Geigh ISIS Love Slave?





bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not weak like a Jimmy Carter, Slick Willy or Barry "Give Cash to the Mullahs" Obama.
> 
> Democrats don't like American resolve.  They like kissing the ass of the Muslim terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s do a little thought experiment.
> 
> Please name all the nations attacked by Iran, in the past 100 years.
> 
> Now do the same thing for the USA?
> 
> What can you conclude from your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lets play the real game.  The terrorist sonofabitch orchestrated an attack against an US embassy and was taken out.
> 
> Why are you bitching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Can you kindly offer proof that the general was behind the embassy attack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you offer any proof that he wasn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you offer any proof that YOU weren't?
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

But you’d like that wouldn’t you?

Your boy Muhammad is burning in Hell With Bin Laden, Hitler and Han Solo...what’s his name?





dblack said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also not necessary to choke on Trump's cock to prove you are pro-America.
Click to expand...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Grampa Murked U said:


> Shit or get off the pot


For lack of a better metaphor, Gramps, we got explosive diarrhea. We f**king destroyed the pot yesterday when we killed Soleimani.

For lack of a better metaphor

...


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn’t. That just one of the Republican lies that keeps getting repeated because Obama cancelled oil leases on public lands - leases that weren’t being used and were on lands where there was little to no oil.
> 
> Trump keeps taking credit for things he did not do while refusing to accept responsibility for the messes he’s created.
> 
> Iran has made a peace treaty with the west. I notice the 1000 post a month posters are all excited and happy at the prospect of war.  Another Republican war to cover up presidential incompetence. It’s what Republicans do.
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*
> 
> What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
Click to expand...


That’s the best you can give me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttercup

The Original Tree said:


> *Trump wants to bring all The Troops Home.
> 
> Doesn’t that make you happy?
> 
> Trump wants to stop Globalism.  It’s Evil and Oppressive.  Doesn’t that make you happy?
> 
> Trump killed a terrorist that has killed thousands of Americano and countless other innocent people.
> 
> Doesn’t that make you happy?
> 
> Trump set out immediately to clean up Washington DC, stop all the graft, bribes and lobbyists from buying our Government.  And they attacked him, smeared him and tried to remove him from office.*
> 
> *I bet “That” would make you happy*.
> 
> *Wouldn’t it?*
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb Iran, Parody Song Lyrics of The Beach Boys, Barbara Ann
> 
> *Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Still pissed at France, 'cause they wouldn't dance.
> Gonna bomb Iran, re-election to enhance.
> Let's bomb Iran...
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Me and my crew, still have much to do.
> Think I'll bomb Iran; distract from scandals anew.
> Let's bomb Iran...
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Go bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Because I ca-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> Bomb Ira-a-an!
> (Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran...)
> With Shock and Awe, they will be reelin'.
> More oil, we'll be stealin'.
> Bomb, bomb, bomb! Bomb, bomb Iran!
> 
> Bomb Iran, bomb Iran... bomb Iran, bomb Iran...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a LEGEND HERE, you Peasant!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That an I am still getting cheap gas, cheap booze, cheap milk, and cheap women!
> 
> Iran don't get NONE of DAT!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with the funk, it is said
> That if you can't groove to this then you probably are *dead!*
> So wave your hands in the air
> Bust a few moves, run your fingers through your hair
> This is it, for a winner
> Dance to this and you're gonna get thinner
> Move, slide your rump
> Just for a minute let's all do the b__p, b__p, b__p
> Yeah... (You can't touch this)
> Look, man (You can't touch this)
> You better get hype, boy, because you know (You can't touch this)
> Ring the bell, school's back in (You can't touch this)
> 
> Break it down! Stop, Hammer time!
> You can't touch this)
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> Break it down! (Nice pants, Hammer) Stop, Hammer time!
> Every time you see me
> The Hammer's just so hype
> I'm dope on the floor and I'm magic on the mic
> Now why would I ever stop doing this?
> With others making records that just don't hit
> I've toured around the world, from London to the Bay
> It's "Hammer, go Hammer, MC Hammer, yo Hammer"
> And the rest can go and play
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> You can't touch this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its time to stop posting for ALL the trump worshippers like USMB sheep Flash here BECAUSE i have a question they can NEVER answer and they always go into evade mode from always running off knowing i took them to school.
> 
> here is the question they cant ever address and always evade.
> 
> 
> we have the most corrupt government in the whole world,we are always invading countries that had done nothing to us,perfect example is Iraq. for all the clowns that say Iran is a threat,they always run off since they cant answer the question how is Iran a threat when we have missiles surrounding the whole country? pretty hard for  them to be any kind of threat when the our government can stop anyone of their missile   attacks in a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> any of you brainwashed sheep ever might consider WE are the ones that are a threat to the world,not Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm not under the delusion that Trump is the God-sent hero, who's going to save our country from the globalists at the last minute.  You don't get to that level of government unless you're "in the club," so to speak.

All you have to do is look at the legislation he has passed, and if you still think he is a patriot, you are in deep denial.  Trump "Take the guns first, go through due process second" is not a conservative, or patriot, or someone you should trust.  I could never trust someone who praised the Clintons (on several occasions) called them "great people" and was friends with them.   Or someone who held extremely liberal positions, then later proclaims he's a christian Republican, when running for office.  lol  If you trust a person like that, you will see your mistake, eventually.


----------



## TemplarKormac

JoeB131 said:


> My view on the Middle East, for those who can read and comprehend, is we shouldn't be over there at all. We shouldn't be playing hall monitor in the middle east or subsidizing the Zionists' fantasies their magic sky man loves them the best. (God doesn't love you best if he lets half of you get turned into lampshades.)



And why do you hate Jews so much, Joe?

Why? Are we defending terrorists?


----------



## toomuchtime_

Grampa Murked U said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would argue it would be prudent for the US to allow Iran to produce nuclear weapons and long range nuclear capable missiles that could reach the US?  Since Egypt and Saudi Arabia have already said that if Iran has nukes, they would need nukes too, do you think it would be prudent of the US to stand aside while more and more nations develop nuclear weapons and long range missiles that can reach us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not the new world order police.
> If nuclear weapons is the fear then bomb the nuclear sites. Having soldiers scattered all over the middle east does not stop nuclear research. We are not the worlds police/babysitter.
> 
> Shit or get off the pot
Click to expand...

First, the troops are not scattered, they are strategically placed to protect US interests.  Second, when you say bomb nuclear sites do you mean bomb universities in which we suspect nuclear weapons technology is being researched?  What about sites we are no sure of?  What level of collateral damage do you think should be acceptable?  How many dead civilians would be acceptable?  What level of damage to the civilian infrastructure would be acceptable?  

In fact, we have to be the world's police because nearly everything that happens around the world effects the US economy.  For example, we bomb nuclear sites in Iran and Iran retaliated by stopping the flow of oil from the Gulf raising the price of oil and virtually everything else and harming our major trading partners so badly our exports fall and imports become more expensive.  Some how some people have decided it is our responsibility to keep the military safe, when historically it was always the responsibility of the military to keep us safe.  How did things get so turned around?


----------



## charwin95

LA RAM FAN said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The results is what? Did they shiver or spit? Or scared?
> 
> Let me tell you the reality and I don’t fucking lie.
> 
> I’ve been to Tehran twice and I know lots of Iranians here and in Iran. They are good people that hate the reputations of supporting terrorism.
> The young generations do not like the old hard liners but they are scared of new revolutions to change the regime. Especially doesn’t know where and who to turns for support especially NOT this idiot Trump.
> But the Trump sanctions against ordinary Iranians that need food, medicines and other human essentials...... That doesn’t want to get involved. Are turning the tides of HATES towards Americans.
> 
> The numbers of chanting death to America is very small compared to general populations. The numbers after the sanctions will turn the whole country of hating America not only in Iran but Iraq and Syria. We supposed to get these good people to be on our side not against us.
> 
> It took generations to build that kind support then here comes this ugly dude who doesn’t know what he is doing wrecked and fuck it up.
> 
> 
> 
> then the people within Iran need to take out the leaders to allow money back in.  It's what the US wants.  you don't get it though, cause you're too blind to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough shit does not solve this kind of problem with foreign countries. ME is not America.
> Try to remember that. Sanctions against people will create more enemies for generations to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then why do demofks always push for sanctions?  you don't care about russian people who live in a country with sanctions?  it's a ball of twine you're tangled up in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant and stupid.
> 
> 1. Russia is an enemy and only country to that can eradicate US in the face of the earth.
> 
> 2. Putin rape our democracy that you and others supported.
> 
> 3. Russia deserves to be punished.
> 
> 4. Russians will is like self sufficient and does not suffer as much like the Iranians.
> 
> 5. Its bipartisan that pushes sanctions against Russia not just democrats. Then Trump always objected especially against any oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant and stupid.
> 
> you really need to look in the mirror when making this statement.
> 
> the ignorance of the brainwashed sheep who listens to the corporate controlled media. hate to break your heart but OUR government is the most corrupt government on the planet,they are always starting wars with other countrys that did nothing to them. you obviously only listen to our corporate controlled media and what our corrupt school system taught you that this is a free country unable to understand it is a facist dictatership. has been since 1913.
> 
> most countrys love Putin because he a man of world peace which is WHY our government hates him and would love to wipe russia off the map of existance.
Click to expand...


Bullcrap. You are a big fucking liar like Trump a Putin lover. You are nothing but a corrupted disgusting Russian ass kisser. 
Most countries love Putin? LIKE WHAT? His neighboring countries like to join the NATO because they are scared of getting invaded. Countries that like Putin are Syria, Iran that supports terrorism. 
Name me any of Putin contributions to human race. 
Putin Man of world piece? Like what stupid? Give me an example. 

What do you mean our government? You don’t belong in this country. 

I deal with just facts and reality. If you think I’m wrong then prove it.


----------



## charwin95

Flash said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump lie to you? He campaigned on the premise of no war. Talk about a flip flopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Trump so you can go bark up another tree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look who's barking. You post Trump propaganda so that makes you, in my eyes, a Trump supporter. FDT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I post moral clarity while you post typical Moon Bat TDS afflicted bullshit.
> 
> I didn't vote for Trump because he is a big government weenie, however, it was the right thing for Trump to take action in this situation.  Unlike when that asshole Obama left our embassy people to be hung out to dry or when that shithead Jimmy Carter cried and whined about malaise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You post as an opportunist. Can't hide behind that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Moon Bat but you are confused.
> 
> I don't like Trump growing the size of government, continuing with the welfare state or growing the debt (you know, Liberal shit) so he doesn't earn my vote but he sure as hell did the right thing taking out that shithead Soleimani.
Click to expand...


Oh cut it out. You are just too embarrassed to admit that you are supporting a piece of garbage President.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

toomuchtime_ said:


> What level of collateral damage do you think should be acceptable? How many dead civilians would be acceptable? What level of damage to the civilian infrastructure would be acceptable?



If Iran poses a REAL nuclear threat, none of that matters. Level it all as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Flash

charwin95 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Trump so you can go bark up another tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's barking. You post Trump propaganda so that makes you, in my eyes, a Trump supporter. FDT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I post moral clarity while you post typical Moon Bat TDS afflicted bullshit.
> 
> I didn't vote for Trump because he is a big government weenie, however, it was the right thing for Trump to take action in this situation.  Unlike when that asshole Obama left our embassy people to be hung out to dry or when that shithead Jimmy Carter cried and whined about malaise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You post as an opportunist. Can't hide behind that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Moon Bat but you are confused.
> 
> I don't like Trump growing the size of government, continuing with the welfare state or growing the debt (you know, Liberal shit) so he doesn't earn my vote but he sure as hell did the right thing taking out that shithead Soleimani.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh cut it out. You are just too embarrassed to admit that you are supporting a piece of garbage President.
Click to expand...



You are confused Moon Bat.

Trump has done some great things.  Much better than any of of the Democrats. Better than most Republicans.  

However, at the end of the day he still supports a big government bloated welfare state.

In relative terms he is a great President.  In absolute terms just another big government weenie.

Regardless of his standing in relative terms to other President he did a great job taking out an Iranian shithead terrorists.

All Americans should be proud of him for doing the right thing.  A lot better than that weak confused incompetent Muslim loving asshole Obama.


----------



## toomuchtime_

TemplarKormac said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would argue it would be prudent for the US to allow Iran to produce nuclear weapons and long range nuclear capable missiles that could reach the US?  Since Egypt and Saudi Arabia have already said that if Iran has nukes, they would need nukes too, do you think it would be prudent of the US to stand aside while more and more nations develop nuclear weapons and long range missiles that can reach us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not the new world order police.
> If nuclear weapons is the fear then bomb the nuclear sites. Having soldiers scattered all over the middle east does not stop nuclear research. We are not the worlds police/babysitter.
> 
> Shit or get off the pot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only that we just killed more Iranian terrorist leaders just tonight.  I gather we won't be getting off the pot any time soon.
Click to expand...

Clearly there's more shit to be done.


Grampa Murked U said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> What level of collateral damage do you think should be acceptable? How many dead civilians would be acceptable? What level of damage to the civilian infrastructure would be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran poses a REAL nuclear threat, none of that matters. Level it all as far as I'm concerned
Click to expand...

Level it?  Kill 90,000,000 people?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*
> 
> What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s the best you can give me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


*That’s the best you can give me? *

Show him who is boss.

Post the vote total the treaty received in the Senate.

Do it!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

toomuchtime_ said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would argue it would be prudent for the US to allow Iran to produce nuclear weapons and long range nuclear capable missiles that could reach the US?  Since Egypt and Saudi Arabia have already said that if Iran has nukes, they would need nukes too, do you think it would be prudent of the US to stand aside while more and more nations develop nuclear weapons and long range missiles that can reach us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not the new world order police.
> If nuclear weapons is the fear then bomb the nuclear sites. Having soldiers scattered all over the middle east does not stop nuclear research. We are not the worlds police/babysitter.
> 
> Shit or get off the pot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only that we just killed more Iranian terrorist leaders just tonight.  I gather we won't be getting off the pot any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly there's more shit to be done.
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> What level of collateral damage do you think should be acceptable? How many dead civilians would be acceptable? What level of damage to the civilian infrastructure would be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Iran poses a REAL nuclear threat, none of that matters. Level it all as far as I'm concerned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Level it?  Kill 90,000,000 people?
Click to expand...

If that's what it takes to not lose American lives yes. But when you're done playing the hyperbole game I will stop as well.


----------



## DJT for Life

Dragonlady said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*
> 
> What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was not an EO. It was a treaty negotiated between China, France, Britain, Russia, Germany, the USA and Iran. Trump tore it up over the objections of all of the signatory nations.
Click to expand...


It was not a Treaty.

To be a treaty it must be voted on by Congress.  Zero wouldn't ven take it to Congress...he took it to the
United Nations.

btw...  Iur Jets have just hit them again, this evening. They targeted  vehicles carrying Iran-backed Militia in Iraq


----------



## charwin95

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Obama's personal Un-Constitutional Treaty he bypassed Congress - violating the Separation of Powers to do?!
> 
> Trump did not 'violate' it. He chose not to honor / take part in an In-Constitutional treaty between Barry & Iran.
> 
> 
> Iran was violating Obama's personal In-Constitutional Treaty before Obama signed it.
Click to expand...


What is your other options in stopping Iran acquiring nuclear arms? Without Obama they could have nearly completed their program. 
The Arak facilities to make hard water can be completed in less than 6 months. All of those are at least on hold. 

Trump is nothing but full of shit. Now Iran is escalating the build up of their nuclear weapons. 
So tell me what and where is Trump accomplishment in this dilemma he created? Did Iran stop? 

If Iran gets their nuclear weapons. Fucking idiot Trump has to be blame. 

This bothers me how a BIG Liar you are. Trump decided not honor the agreement with our allies to slow down Iran nuclear program. You have to be real stupid to say that 

Do NOT give me any of your lying links.


----------



## TemplarKormac

I'm curious about something...

Are we simply to allow threats around the world to fester until they become threats to us?


----------



## dblack




----------



## charwin95

Flash said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's barking. You post Trump propaganda so that makes you, in my eyes, a Trump supporter. FDT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post moral clarity while you post typical Moon Bat TDS afflicted bullshit.
> 
> I didn't vote for Trump because he is a big government weenie, however, it was the right thing for Trump to take action in this situation.  Unlike when that asshole Obama left our embassy people to be hung out to dry or when that shithead Jimmy Carter cried and whined about malaise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You post as an opportunist. Can't hide behind that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Moon Bat but you are confused.
> 
> I don't like Trump growing the size of government, continuing with the welfare state or growing the debt (you know, Liberal shit) so he doesn't earn my vote but he sure as hell did the right thing taking out that shithead Soleimani.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh cut it out. You are just too embarrassed to admit that you are supporting a piece of garbage President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Trump has done some great things.  Much better than any of of the Democrats. Better than most Republicans.
> 
> However, at the end of the day he still supports a big government bloated welfare state.
> 
> In relative terms he is a great President.  In absolute terms just another big government weenie.
> 
> Regardless of his standing in relative terms to other President he did a great job taking out an Iranian shithead terrorists.
> 
> All Americans should be proud of him for doing the right thing.  A lot better than that weak confused incompetent Muslim loving asshole Obama.
Click to expand...


No I’m not confused. You are retardedly confused. 
Trump has done BULLSHIT in this country. A corrupted disgusting piece of  shit president, total disgrace, laughing stock that made us racist, ignorant, low class Americans around the world. I am totally embarrassed. 
That’s a fact. 

Taking out one Iranian. What a fucking big deal.


----------



## McRib

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
Click to expand...


You are such a slavish Trump sycophant, have you no self respect? You certainly possess no critical thinking skills.


----------



## skye

odanny said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing is escalating.....like it has been mentioned here .....President Trump and all Patriots took care of this!
> 
> GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a slavish Trump sycophant, have you no self respect? You certainly possess no critical thinking skills.
Click to expand...


Are you Iranian? If you are I tell you, I respect Iranians.

It's the Mullahs I don't like.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

bodecea said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
Click to expand...


Yes....sorry you were not in the vehicle to experience the convenience first hand.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Grampa Murked U said:


> We need to GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE EAST and stop poking the fucking hornet nest.
> 
> Not fear
> Not cowardice
> 
> PRUDENCE!
> 
> 
> If a specific threat arises deal with it on a case by case basis.
> 
> Those sand crabs have been at war with everyone for CENTURIES. We aren't going to change that without FULL OCCUPATION.
> 
> COME HOME/NO WAR IN THE MIDDLE EAST



What are you talking about ?

Killing one guy ?

Or something else.


----------



## Jitss617

Illan Omar should be....


----------



## charwin95

TemplarKormac said:


> I'm curious about something...
> 
> Are we simply to allow threats around the world to fester until they become threats to us?



Good question you should direct to your kind. 

Iran is a threat especially when they acquire the ambition of nuclear arms. Then Trump came in without any solution NOTHING to offer to solve this problem except made it worse. Except we go to war. 

Trump is a danger to Americans. He should be remove from the office.


----------



## TemplarKormac

charwin95 said:


> Good question you should direct to your kind.



"Your kind"

Was there a point you wanted to make?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about something...
> 
> Are we simply to allow threats around the world to fester until they become threats to us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question you should direct to your kind.
> 
> Iran is a threat especially when they acquire the ambition of nuclear arms. Then Trump came in without any solution NOTHING to offer to solve this problem except made it worse. Except we go to war.
> 
> Trump is a danger to Americans. He should be remove from the office.
Click to expand...


*Then Trump came in without any solution NOTHING to offer to solve this problem except made it worse.*

Sounds like the sanctions have a chance of toppling the mullahs.

If Obama hadn't been such a weak twat the last time protests broke out, this might have been resolved before Trump.


----------



## JoeB131

TemplarKormac said:


> For lack of a better metaphor, Gramps, we got explosive diarrhea. We f**king destroyed the pot yesterday when we killed Soleimani.
> 
> For lack of a better metaphor



Man, I could make such a nasty joke here.... 

Okay, the problem with this metaphor.  Solemani's death doesn't change the problem. The problem is we took out Saddam, we loosed all the ethnic strife in Iraq that gave the Iranians the opporunity to do what we couldn't do- restore order. 

If anything, yesterday's attack has made the Iranians and Iraqis closer.  (We also killed Iraqis in that attack).


----------



## JoeB131

DJT for Life said:


> It was not a Treaty.
> 
> To be a treaty it must be voted on by Congress. Zero wouldn't ven take it to Congress...he took it to the
> United Nations.
> 
> btw... Iur Jets have just hit them again, this evening. They targeted vehicles carrying Iran-backed Militia in Iraq



Yes, more Wag the Dog attacks...  

How that work out when Clinton did it in 1998?


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*
> 
> What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s the best you can give me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

An education on the difference between a treaty and an executive order?  Not the best I can give you, but I need to go slow with your limited intellect.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## kyzr

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> For lack of a better metaphor, Gramps, we got explosive diarrhea. We f**king destroyed the pot yesterday when we killed Soleimani.
> 
> For lack of a better metaphor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I could make such a nasty joke here....
> 
> Okay, the problem with this metaphor.  Solemani's death doesn't change the problem. The problem is we took out Saddam, we loosed all the ethnic strife in Iraq that gave the Iranians the opportunity to do what we couldn't do- restore order.
> 
> If anything, yesterday's attack has made the Iranians and Iraqis closer.  (We also killed Iraqis in that attack).
Click to expand...


There was a 2nd drone attack late last night.  The Iraqi congress is meeting soon to ask the US to leave Iraq.  
I heard an ex-general say that we should just leave Iraq and bring troops home.  I like that idea, just get out of Iraq, period. I doubt Joe Biden would object.


----------



## sparky

JoeB131 said:


> If anything, yesterday's attack has made the Iranians and Iraqis closer. (We also killed Iraqis in that attack).



The Iranians are _parading _their martyr through their streets right now....

Trump _thought_ he could recreate Obama's OBL moment w/out _thinking_ of the after effects 

The man can barely plan his next tweet....

~S~


----------



## sparky

kyzr said:


> The Iraqi congress is meeting soon to ask the US to leave Iraq.
> I heard an ex-general say that we should just leave Iraq and bring troops home. I like that idea, just get out of Iraq, period



then _we risk_ our Petrodollar's stance in the global fiat

this also tank any hope of reviving the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA) , which Trump trashed 



> Donald Trump was a fierce critic of the JCPOA, and pledged to ‘tear it up’ if elected. As president, he has attempted to undermine the agreement at every turn




Iran Deal: Hanging by a Thread

and then Iran will become Israels problem

~S~


----------



## Lesh

Neither Bush the Lesser nor Obama took out Soolymani and both had reason to do so. Why? Because it served no good purpose. As bad as the guy was...his death doesn't make us safer...and probably makes us less safe considering the reaction...which Bush and Obama did


----------



## sparky

Lesh said:


> Neither Bush the Lesser nor Obama took out Soolymani and both had reason to do so. Why? Because it served no good purpose. As bad as the guy was...his death doesn't make us safer...and probably makes us less safe considering the reaction...which Bush and Obama did




Muslims love exploiting martyrdom's for theo-political propaganda 














~S~


----------



## JoeB131

kyzr said:


> There was a 2nd drone attack late last night. The Iraqi congress is meeting soon to ask the US to leave Iraq.
> I heard an ex-general say that we should just leave Iraq and bring troops home. I like that idea, just get out of Iraq, period. I doubt Joe Biden would object.



I wouldn't object, either.  The thing is, when you pull out after you've done a lot of chest beating, you look weak.  

When the Iraqis vote to tell us to leave, that's a win for Iran.   Not to worry, the Trump Cult will claim this was just more "winning" that the Iranians run Iran after we spent a trillion dollars liberating it.


----------



## playtime

Lakhota said:


> *TRUMP FAIRYTALE: ASSASSINATION ‘TO STOP A WAR’*
> 
> Is anyone buying Trump's bullshit?


----------



## playtime

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn’t. That just one of the Republican lies that keeps getting repeated because Obama cancelled oil leases on public lands - leases that weren’t being used and were on lands where there was little to no oil.
> 
> Trump keeps taking credit for things he did not do while refusing to accept responsibility for the messes he’s created.
> 
> Iran has made a peace treaty with the west. I notice the 1000 post a month posters are all excited and happy at the prospect of war.  Another Republican war to cover up presidential incompetence. It’s what Republicans do.
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*
> 
> What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
Click to expand...


uh - wrong.  it was a multi nation agreement that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying.  they were.  now your dotard president reneged, making 'america's word'  the same as 'shit'  & that there 10 yr pause -  , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation -   has now turned it into a few  mere months away path to nuclear weapons.


----------



## Redfish

playtime said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*
> 
> What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - wrong.  it was a multi nation agreement that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying.  they were.  now your dotard president reneged, making 'america's word'  the same as 'shit'  & that there 10 yr pause -  , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation -   has now turned it into a few  mere months away path to nuclear weapons.
Click to expand...



the Iranians were not complying with the agreement, they were enriching uranium and proceeding with their plans to develop nuclear bombs.   They were using the money Obozo gave them to fund muslim terrorists around the world.  they hoodwinked obama and he was too dumb to realize it.   The only thing those sand rats understand is massive force.   Fortunately the Iranian people are fed up with the radical mullahs and are protesting i the streets.


----------



## JoeB131

Redfish said:


> the Iranians were not complying with the agreement, they were enriching uranium and proceeding with their plans to develop nuclear bombs.



They were complying, and the agreement allows them to enrich uranium for peaceful purposes. 



Redfish said:


> They were using the money Obozo gave them to fund muslim terrorists around the world. they hoodwinked obama and he was too dumb to realize it.



Guy, most of the terrorists we faced had nothing to do with Iran...  The Taliban and ISIS are Sunni Nuts that we funded initially.  



Redfish said:


> The only thing those sand rats understand is massive force. Fortunately the Iranian people are fed up with the radical mullahs and are protesting i the streets.



Uh, guy, we've been trying to bully the Iranians into compliance for 40 years now... How is that working out again?


----------



## dblack

Redfish said:


> the Iranians were not complying with the agreement, they were enriching uranium and proceeding with their plans to develop nuclear bombs.



Then Congress should declare war.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Lesh said:


> Neither Bush the Lesser nor Obama took out Soolymani and both had reason to do so. Why? Because it served no good purpose. As bad as the guy was...his death doesn't make us safer...and probably makes us less safe considering the reaction...which Bush and Obama did



*As bad as the guy was...his death doesn't make us safer...*

It doesn't make the Iranian bad guys any safer, eh?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

playtime said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran has made a peace treaty with the west.*
> 
> What kind of stupid asshole do you have to be to believe that.......oh, wait.....DURR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - wrong.  it was a multi nation agreement that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying.  they were.  now your dotard president reneged, making 'america's word'  the same as 'shit'  & that there 10 yr pause -  , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation -   has now turned it into a few  mere months away path to nuclear weapons.
Click to expand...


* it was a multi nation agreement*

Cool story bro.

How many votes did it get in the US Senate?

* that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying. *

Inspections by Iranians? Or by Americans?
Inspections everywhere, with no notice?

*that there 10 yr pause -  , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation *

They can thrive after they oust the mullahs.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JoeB131 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranians were not complying with the agreement, they were enriching uranium and proceeding with their plans to develop nuclear bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were complying, and the agreement allows them to enrich uranium for peaceful purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were using the money Obozo gave them to fund muslim terrorists around the world. they hoodwinked obama and he was too dumb to realize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, most of the terrorists we faced had nothing to do with Iran...  The Taliban and ISIS are Sunni Nuts that we funded initially.
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing those sand rats understand is massive force. Fortunately the Iranian people are fed up with the radical mullahs and are protesting i the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, we've been trying to bully the Iranians into compliance for 40 years now... How is that working out again?
Click to expand...


*They were complying, and the agreement allows them to enrich uranium for peaceful purposes. *

Enriched Iranian uranium serves no peaceful purpose.


----------



## lennypartiv

Another thread filled with amusing quotes from liberals.


----------



## playtime

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - wrong.  it was a multi nation agreement that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying.  they were.  now your dotard president reneged, making 'america's word'  the same as 'shit'  & that there 10 yr pause -  , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation -   has now turned it into a few  mere months away path to nuclear weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * it was a multi nation agreement*
> 
> Cool story bro.
> 
> How many votes did it get in the US Senate?
> 
> * that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying. *
> 
> Inspections by Iranians? Or by Americans?
> Inspections everywhere, with no notice?
> *
> that there 10 yr pause - , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation*
> 
> They can thrive after they oust the mullahs.
Click to expand...


it's not a story bruh, but facts.  read them & learn something.

*Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran*

*Fact Sheets & Briefs*
Last Reviewed:
_November 2019_
*Contact: *Kelsey Davenport, _Director for Nonproliferation Policy_, (202) 463-8270 x102

*Iran and six world powers known as the P5+1 (China, France, Germany, Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States) reached a historic nuclear deal on July 14, 2015 that limited Iran's nuclear program and enhanced monitoring in exchange for relief from nuclear sanctions.*

*March 9, 2015:* Senator Tom Cotton and 46 other senators sign an open letter to the Parliament of Iran. The letter warns that any deal reached without legislative approval could be revised by the next president “with the stroke of a pen.”

*April 14, 2015: *The Senate Foreign Relations Committee unanimously passes legislation authored by Senator Bob Corker (R-Tenn.) that will require the President to submit the deal to Congress for a vote of approval or disapproval. According to the legislation, the President will not be able to waive sanctions during the 30 day Congressional review period.

*July 19, 2015: *The Obama administration sends the comprehensive deal and supporting documents to Congress, beginning the 60 day review period mandated by the Iran Nuclear Deal Review Act.

*July 20, 2015: *The UN Security Council unanimously passes a resolution endorsing the nuclear deal and the lifting of UN Security Council nuclear sanctions once key steps are taken in the deal.

*August 15, 2015: *The IAEA confirms that Iran submitted documents and explanations to answer the agency's unresolved concerns about past activities that could be related to nuclear weapons development.

*September 2, 2015:* The 34th Senator announces support for the nuclear deal with Iran, meaning that Congress will not have the support to override a presidential veto on a resolution disapproving of the deal.

*September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.

*May 27, 2016: *The IAEA issues its quarterly report on Iran's implementation of the nuclear deal. The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits.

*September 8, 2016:* The IAEA releases its third quarterly report since JCPOA implementation day, showing Iran continues to abide by its restrictions under the JCPOA. The report notes that Iran removed 96 IR-1 centrifuges from the storage area at Natanz to replace damaged centrifuges that were enriching uranium.

*November 8, 2016:* Donald Trump is elected as the 45th President of the United States. During the presidential campaign, Trump referred to the JCPOA as the worst deal ever negotiated and pledged to renegotiate it. The U.S.’s European allies in the P5+1 previously signaled they would resist efforts to renegotiate the deal.

*November 20, 2016:* IAEA releases its fourth quarterly report on Iranian nuclear program since JCPOA implementation day. The report notes that Iran had 130.1 metric tons of heavy water, slightly over the 130 metric tons permitted under the deal. The IAEA report says Iran plans to transfer heavy water out of the country.

*December 1, 2016:* Congress passes a 10-year extension of the Iran Sanctions Act (ISA), which becomes law on December 15th. Extension of the ISA is consistent with U.S. obligations under the JCPOA, although many of the ISA’s provisions are being waived under Washington’s commitments under the agreement.

*December 6, 2016:* IAEA verifies that all 11 metric tons of heavy water shipped out of Iran have reached their destination and are in storage, bringing Iran back within the limit on heavy water of 130 metric tons established by the JCPOA.

*2017*
*January 12, 2017:* In his confirmation hearing for the position of Secretary of Defense, General Jim Mattis tells Congress that, while he believes the JCPOA is an imperfect agreement, “when America gives her word, we have to live up to it and work with our allies.” His remarks echo a previous statement in April, when he noted there is “no going back” on the deal absent a clear violation of the agreement.

Iran receives the first shipment in an order of 100 planes purchased from Airbus. Sanctions waived as part of the nuclear deal allow Iran to purchase new commercial aircraft.

*January 15, 2017:* IAEA verifies that Tehran has taken certain steps to remove infrastructure and excess centrifuges from Fordow within the necessary timeframe required by the JCPOA (one year after Implementation Day). Secretary of Energy Moniz releases a statement noting “Iran successfully met the milestone of removing excess centrifuges and infrastructure from Fordow, demonstrating that the deal continues to limit Iran’s nuclear program so as to provide confidence that Iran is not developing a nuclear weapon and maintain at least a one year breakout time.”

*August 31, 2017: *In its third quarterly report, the IAEA finds that as of Aug. 21, Iran’s stock of low-enriched uranium was 88.4 kg (194.89 pounds), well below a 202.8-kg limit, and the level of enrichment did not exceed a 3.67 percent cap. Iran’s stock of heavy water, stood at 111 tons, below the 130 ton limit.

*November 13, 2017: *The IAEA issues its fourth quarterly report for 2017 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.

*2018*

*February 22, 2018:* The IAEA issues its first quarterly report for 2018 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit. As of Feb. 12, 2018, the quantity of Iran’s uranium enriched up to 3.67% U-235 was 109.5 kg. The report notes that Iran informed the agency of its intention to pursue naval nuclear propulsion in the future.
[...]

Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran | Arms Control Association


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

playtime said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - wrong.  it was a multi nation agreement that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying.  they were.  now your dotard president reneged, making 'america's word'  the same as 'shit'  & that there 10 yr pause -  , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation -   has now turned it into a few  mere months away path to nuclear weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * it was a multi nation agreement*
> 
> Cool story bro.
> 
> How many votes did it get in the US Senate?
> 
> * that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying. *
> 
> Inspections by Iranians? Or by Americans?
> Inspections everywhere, with no notice?
> *
> that there 10 yr pause - , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation*
> 
> They can thrive after they oust the mullahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not a story bruh, but facts.  read them & learn something.
> 
> *Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact Sheets & Briefs*
> 
> Last Reviewed:
> _November 2019_
> *Contact: *Kelsey Davenport, _Director for Nonproliferation Policy_, (202) 463-8270 x102
> 
> *Iran and six world powers known as the P5+1 (China, France, Germany, Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States) reached a historic nuclear deal on July 14, 2015 that limited Iran's nuclear program and enhanced monitoring in exchange for relief from nuclear sanctions.*
> 
> *April 14, 2015: *The Senate Foreign Relations Committee unanimously passes legislation authored by Senator Bob Corker (R-Tenn.) that will require the President to submit the deal to Congress for a vote of approval or disapproval. According to the legislation, the President will not be able to waive sanctions during the 30 day Congressional review period.
> 
> *March 9, 2015:* Senator Tom Cotton and 46 other senators sign an open letter to the Parliament of Iran. The letter warns that any deal reached without legislative approval could be revised by the next president “with the stroke of a pen.”
> 
> 
> *May 27, 2016: *The IAEA issues its quarterly report on Iran's implementation of the nuclear deal. The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits.
> 
> *July 19, 2015: *The Obama administration sends the comprehensive deal and supporting documents to Congress, beginning the 60 day review period mandated by the Iran Nuclear Deal Review Act.
> 
> *July 20, 2015: *The UN Security Council unanimously passes a resolution endorsing the nuclear deal and the lifting of UN Security Council nuclear sanctions once key steps are taken in the deal.
> 
> *August 15, 2015: *The IAEA confirms that Iran submitted documents and explanations to answer the agency's unresolved concerns about past activities that could be related to nuclear weapons development.
> 
> *September 2, 2015:* The 34th Senator announces support for the nuclear deal with Iran, meaning that Congress will not have the support to override a presidential veto on a resolution disapproving of the deal.
> 
> *September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> 
> *September 8, 2016:* The IAEA releases its third quarterly report since JCPOA implementation day, showing Iran continues to abide by its restrictions under the JCPOA. The report notes that Iran removed 96 IR-1 centrifuges from the storage area at Natanz to replace damaged centrifuges that were enriching uranium.
> 
> *November 8, 2016:* Donald Trump is elected as the 45th President of the United States. During the presidential campaign, Trump referred to the JCPOA as the worst deal ever negotiated and pledged to renegotiate it. The U.S.’s European allies in the P5+1 previously signaled they would resist efforts to renegotiate the deal.
> 
> *November 20, 2016:* IAEA releases its fourth quarterly report on Iranian nuclear program since JCPOA implementation day. The report notes that Iran had 130.1 metric tons of heavy water, slightly over the 130 metric tons permitted under the deal. The IAEA report says Iran plans to transfer heavy water out of the country.
> 
> *December 1, 2016:* Congress passes a 10-year extension of the Iran Sanctions Act (ISA), which becomes law on December 15th. Extension of the ISA is consistent with U.S. obligations under the JCPOA, although many of the ISA’s provisions are being waived under Washington’s commitments under the agreement.
> 
> *December 6, 2016:* IAEA verifies that all 11 metric tons of heavy water shipped out of Iran have reached their destination and are in storage, bringing Iran back within the limit on heavy water of 130 metric tons established by the JCPOA.
> 
> *2017*
> *January 12, 2017:* In his confirmation hearing for the position of Secretary of Defense, General Jim Mattis tells Congress that, while he believes the JCPOA is an imperfect agreement, “when America gives her word, we have to live up to it and work with our allies.” His remarks echo a previous statement in April, when he noted there is “no going back” on the deal absent a clear violation of the agreement.
> 
> Iran receives the first shipment in an order of 100 planes purchased from Airbus. Sanctions waived as part of the nuclear deal allow Iran to purchase new commercial aircraft.
> 
> *January 15, 2017:* IAEA verifies that Tehran has taken certain steps to remove infrastructure and excess centrifuges from Fordow within the necessary timeframe required by the JCPOA (one year after Implementation Day). Secretary of Energy Moniz releases a statement noting “Iran successfully met the milestone of removing excess centrifuges and infrastructure from Fordow, demonstrating that the deal continues to limit Iran’s nuclear program so as to provide confidence that Iran is not developing a nuclear weapon and maintain at least a one year breakout time.”
> 
> *August 31, 2017: *In its third quarterly report, the IAEA finds that as of Aug. 21, Iran’s stock of low-enriched uranium was 88.4 kg (194.89 pounds), well below a 202.8-kg limit, and the level of enrichment did not exceed a 3.67 percent cap. Iran’s stock of heavy water, stood at 111 tons, below the 130 ton limit.
> 
> *November 13, 2017: *The IAEA issues its fourth quarterly report for 2017 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.
> 
> *February 22, 2018:* The IAEA issues its first quarterly report for 2018 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit. As of Feb. 12, 2018, the quantity of Iran’s uranium enriched up to 3.67% U-235 was 109.5 kg. The report notes that Iran informed the agency of its intention to pursue naval nuclear propulsion in the future.
> [...]
> 
> Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran | Arms Control Association
Click to expand...


*The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits. *

Certain sites?

*IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.*

What about US inspectors?
What about locations on military sites?

I didn't see anything in your link about Senate votes to ratify a treaty.


----------



## lennypartiv

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, more Wag the Dog attacks...


Another delusional liberal.


----------



## playtime

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - wrong.  it was a multi nation agreement that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying.  they were.  now your dotard president reneged, making 'america's word'  the same as 'shit'  & that there 10 yr pause -  , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation -   has now turned it into a few  mere months away path to nuclear weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * it was a multi nation agreement*
> 
> Cool story bro.
> 
> How many votes did it get in the US Senate?
> 
> * that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying. *
> 
> Inspections by Iranians? Or by Americans?
> Inspections everywhere, with no notice?
> *
> that there 10 yr pause - , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation*
> 
> They can thrive after they oust the mullahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not a story bruh, but facts.  read them & learn something.
> 
> *Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact Sheets & Briefs*
> 
> Last Reviewed:
> _November 2019_
> *Contact: *Kelsey Davenport, _Director for Nonproliferation Policy_, (202) 463-8270 x102
> 
> *Iran and six world powers known as the P5+1 (China, France, Germany, Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States) reached a historic nuclear deal on July 14, 2015 that limited Iran's nuclear program and enhanced monitoring in exchange for relief from nuclear sanctions.*
> 
> *April 14, 2015: *The Senate Foreign Relations Committee unanimously passes legislation authored by Senator Bob Corker (R-Tenn.) that will require the President to submit the deal to Congress for a vote of approval or disapproval. According to the legislation, the President will not be able to waive sanctions during the 30 day Congressional review period.
> 
> *March 9, 2015:* Senator Tom Cotton and 46 other senators sign an open letter to the Parliament of Iran. The letter warns that any deal reached without legislative approval could be revised by the next president “with the stroke of a pen.”
> 
> 
> *May 27, 2016: *The IAEA issues its quarterly report on Iran's implementation of the nuclear deal. The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits.
> 
> *July 19, 2015: *The Obama administration sends the comprehensive deal and supporting documents to Congress, beginning the 60 day review period mandated by the Iran Nuclear Deal Review Act.
> 
> *July 20, 2015: *The UN Security Council unanimously passes a resolution endorsing the nuclear deal and the lifting of UN Security Council nuclear sanctions once key steps are taken in the deal.
> 
> *August 15, 2015: *The IAEA confirms that Iran submitted documents and explanations to answer the agency's unresolved concerns about past activities that could be related to nuclear weapons development.
> 
> *September 2, 2015:* The 34th Senator announces support for the nuclear deal with Iran, meaning that Congress will not have the support to override a presidential veto on a resolution disapproving of the deal.
> 
> *September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> 
> *September 8, 2016:* The IAEA releases its third quarterly report since JCPOA implementation day, showing Iran continues to abide by its restrictions under the JCPOA. The report notes that Iran removed 96 IR-1 centrifuges from the storage area at Natanz to replace damaged centrifuges that were enriching uranium.
> 
> *November 8, 2016:* Donald Trump is elected as the 45th President of the United States. During the presidential campaign, Trump referred to the JCPOA as the worst deal ever negotiated and pledged to renegotiate it. The U.S.’s European allies in the P5+1 previously signaled they would resist efforts to renegotiate the deal.
> 
> *November 20, 2016:* IAEA releases its fourth quarterly report on Iranian nuclear program since JCPOA implementation day. The report notes that Iran had 130.1 metric tons of heavy water, slightly over the 130 metric tons permitted under the deal. The IAEA report says Iran plans to transfer heavy water out of the country.
> 
> *December 1, 2016:* Congress passes a 10-year extension of the Iran Sanctions Act (ISA), which becomes law on December 15th. Extension of the ISA is consistent with U.S. obligations under the JCPOA, although many of the ISA’s provisions are being waived under Washington’s commitments under the agreement.
> 
> *December 6, 2016:* IAEA verifies that all 11 metric tons of heavy water shipped out of Iran have reached their destination and are in storage, bringing Iran back within the limit on heavy water of 130 metric tons established by the JCPOA.
> 
> *2017*
> *January 12, 2017:* In his confirmation hearing for the position of Secretary of Defense, General Jim Mattis tells Congress that, while he believes the JCPOA is an imperfect agreement, “when America gives her word, we have to live up to it and work with our allies.” His remarks echo a previous statement in April, when he noted there is “no going back” on the deal absent a clear violation of the agreement.
> 
> Iran receives the first shipment in an order of 100 planes purchased from Airbus. Sanctions waived as part of the nuclear deal allow Iran to purchase new commercial aircraft.
> 
> *January 15, 2017:* IAEA verifies that Tehran has taken certain steps to remove infrastructure and excess centrifuges from Fordow within the necessary timeframe required by the JCPOA (one year after Implementation Day). Secretary of Energy Moniz releases a statement noting “Iran successfully met the milestone of removing excess centrifuges and infrastructure from Fordow, demonstrating that the deal continues to limit Iran’s nuclear program so as to provide confidence that Iran is not developing a nuclear weapon and maintain at least a one year breakout time.”
> 
> *August 31, 2017: *In its third quarterly report, the IAEA finds that as of Aug. 21, Iran’s stock of low-enriched uranium was 88.4 kg (194.89 pounds), well below a 202.8-kg limit, and the level of enrichment did not exceed a 3.67 percent cap. Iran’s stock of heavy water, stood at 111 tons, below the 130 ton limit.
> 
> *November 13, 2017: *The IAEA issues its fourth quarterly report for 2017 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.
> 
> *February 22, 2018:* The IAEA issues its first quarterly report for 2018 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit. As of Feb. 12, 2018, the quantity of Iran’s uranium enriched up to 3.67% U-235 was 109.5 kg. The report notes that Iran informed the agency of its intention to pursue naval nuclear propulsion in the future.
> [...]
> 
> Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran | Arms Control Association
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits. *
> 
> Certain sites?
> 
> *IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.*
> 
> What about US inspectors?
> What about locations on military sites?
> 
> I didn't see anything in your link about Senate votes to ratify a treaty.
Click to expand...


if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.  i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.  it was not an EO like some dumbfuck tried peddling AND the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.  trump's word mens shit & he made america's word shit.  we - the beacon of freedom can't be trusted worth a shit.

thanx to donny.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

playtime said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh - wrong.  it was a multi nation agreement that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying.  they were.  now your dotard president reneged, making 'america's word'  the same as 'shit'  & that there 10 yr pause -  , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation -   has now turned it into a few  mere months away path to nuclear weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * it was a multi nation agreement*
> 
> Cool story bro.
> 
> How many votes did it get in the US Senate?
> 
> * that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying. *
> 
> Inspections by Iranians? Or by Americans?
> Inspections everywhere, with no notice?
> *
> that there 10 yr pause - , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation*
> 
> They can thrive after they oust the mullahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not a story bruh, but facts.  read them & learn something.
> 
> *Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact Sheets & Briefs*
> 
> Last Reviewed:
> _November 2019_
> *Contact: *Kelsey Davenport, _Director for Nonproliferation Policy_, (202) 463-8270 x102
> 
> *Iran and six world powers known as the P5+1 (China, France, Germany, Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States) reached a historic nuclear deal on July 14, 2015 that limited Iran's nuclear program and enhanced monitoring in exchange for relief from nuclear sanctions.*
> 
> *April 14, 2015: *The Senate Foreign Relations Committee unanimously passes legislation authored by Senator Bob Corker (R-Tenn.) that will require the President to submit the deal to Congress for a vote of approval or disapproval. According to the legislation, the President will not be able to waive sanctions during the 30 day Congressional review period.
> 
> *March 9, 2015:* Senator Tom Cotton and 46 other senators sign an open letter to the Parliament of Iran. The letter warns that any deal reached without legislative approval could be revised by the next president “with the stroke of a pen.”
> 
> 
> *May 27, 2016: *The IAEA issues its quarterly report on Iran's implementation of the nuclear deal. The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits.
> 
> *July 19, 2015: *The Obama administration sends the comprehensive deal and supporting documents to Congress, beginning the 60 day review period mandated by the Iran Nuclear Deal Review Act.
> 
> *July 20, 2015: *The UN Security Council unanimously passes a resolution endorsing the nuclear deal and the lifting of UN Security Council nuclear sanctions once key steps are taken in the deal.
> 
> *August 15, 2015: *The IAEA confirms that Iran submitted documents and explanations to answer the agency's unresolved concerns about past activities that could be related to nuclear weapons development.
> 
> *September 2, 2015:* The 34th Senator announces support for the nuclear deal with Iran, meaning that Congress will not have the support to override a presidential veto on a resolution disapproving of the deal.
> 
> *September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> 
> *September 8, 2016:* The IAEA releases its third quarterly report since JCPOA implementation day, showing Iran continues to abide by its restrictions under the JCPOA. The report notes that Iran removed 96 IR-1 centrifuges from the storage area at Natanz to replace damaged centrifuges that were enriching uranium.
> 
> *November 8, 2016:* Donald Trump is elected as the 45th President of the United States. During the presidential campaign, Trump referred to the JCPOA as the worst deal ever negotiated and pledged to renegotiate it. The U.S.’s European allies in the P5+1 previously signaled they would resist efforts to renegotiate the deal.
> 
> *November 20, 2016:* IAEA releases its fourth quarterly report on Iranian nuclear program since JCPOA implementation day. The report notes that Iran had 130.1 metric tons of heavy water, slightly over the 130 metric tons permitted under the deal. The IAEA report says Iran plans to transfer heavy water out of the country.
> 
> *December 1, 2016:* Congress passes a 10-year extension of the Iran Sanctions Act (ISA), which becomes law on December 15th. Extension of the ISA is consistent with U.S. obligations under the JCPOA, although many of the ISA’s provisions are being waived under Washington’s commitments under the agreement.
> 
> *December 6, 2016:* IAEA verifies that all 11 metric tons of heavy water shipped out of Iran have reached their destination and are in storage, bringing Iran back within the limit on heavy water of 130 metric tons established by the JCPOA.
> 
> *2017*
> *January 12, 2017:* In his confirmation hearing for the position of Secretary of Defense, General Jim Mattis tells Congress that, while he believes the JCPOA is an imperfect agreement, “when America gives her word, we have to live up to it and work with our allies.” His remarks echo a previous statement in April, when he noted there is “no going back” on the deal absent a clear violation of the agreement.
> 
> Iran receives the first shipment in an order of 100 planes purchased from Airbus. Sanctions waived as part of the nuclear deal allow Iran to purchase new commercial aircraft.
> 
> *January 15, 2017:* IAEA verifies that Tehran has taken certain steps to remove infrastructure and excess centrifuges from Fordow within the necessary timeframe required by the JCPOA (one year after Implementation Day). Secretary of Energy Moniz releases a statement noting “Iran successfully met the milestone of removing excess centrifuges and infrastructure from Fordow, demonstrating that the deal continues to limit Iran’s nuclear program so as to provide confidence that Iran is not developing a nuclear weapon and maintain at least a one year breakout time.”
> 
> *August 31, 2017: *In its third quarterly report, the IAEA finds that as of Aug. 21, Iran’s stock of low-enriched uranium was 88.4 kg (194.89 pounds), well below a 202.8-kg limit, and the level of enrichment did not exceed a 3.67 percent cap. Iran’s stock of heavy water, stood at 111 tons, below the 130 ton limit.
> 
> *November 13, 2017: *The IAEA issues its fourth quarterly report for 2017 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.
> 
> *February 22, 2018:* The IAEA issues its first quarterly report for 2018 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit. As of Feb. 12, 2018, the quantity of Iran’s uranium enriched up to 3.67% U-235 was 109.5 kg. The report notes that Iran informed the agency of its intention to pursue naval nuclear propulsion in the future.
> [...]
> 
> Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran | Arms Control Association
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits. *
> 
> Certain sites?
> 
> *IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.*
> 
> What about US inspectors?
> What about locations on military sites?
> 
> I didn't see anything in your link about Senate votes to ratify a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.  i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.  it was not an EO like some dumbfuck tried peddling AND the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.
Click to expand...


*if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.*

You need to read up more.

*i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.*

If it wasn't a treaty, and wasn't ratified by the Senate, it can be overturned without Senate input.

*the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.*

How many Senators "signed onto the agreement"?


----------



## playtime

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh - wrong.  it was a multi nation agreement that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying.  they were.  now your dotard president reneged, making 'america's word'  the same as 'shit'  & that there 10 yr pause -  , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation -   has now turned it into a few  mere months away path to nuclear weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * it was a multi nation agreement*
> 
> Cool story bro.
> 
> How many votes did it get in the US Senate?
> 
> * that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying. *
> 
> Inspections by Iranians? Or by Americans?
> Inspections everywhere, with no notice?
> *
> that there 10 yr pause - , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation*
> 
> They can thrive after they oust the mullahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not a story bruh, but facts.  read them & learn something.
> 
> *Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact Sheets & Briefs*
> 
> Last Reviewed:
> _November 2019_
> *Contact: *Kelsey Davenport, _Director for Nonproliferation Policy_, (202) 463-8270 x102
> 
> *Iran and six world powers known as the P5+1 (China, France, Germany, Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States) reached a historic nuclear deal on July 14, 2015 that limited Iran's nuclear program and enhanced monitoring in exchange for relief from nuclear sanctions.*
> 
> *April 14, 2015: *The Senate Foreign Relations Committee unanimously passes legislation authored by Senator Bob Corker (R-Tenn.) that will require the President to submit the deal to Congress for a vote of approval or disapproval. According to the legislation, the President will not be able to waive sanctions during the 30 day Congressional review period.
> 
> *March 9, 2015:* Senator Tom Cotton and 46 other senators sign an open letter to the Parliament of Iran. The letter warns that any deal reached without legislative approval could be revised by the next president “with the stroke of a pen.”
> 
> 
> *May 27, 2016: *The IAEA issues its quarterly report on Iran's implementation of the nuclear deal. The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits.
> 
> *July 19, 2015: *The Obama administration sends the comprehensive deal and supporting documents to Congress, beginning the 60 day review period mandated by the Iran Nuclear Deal Review Act.
> 
> *July 20, 2015: *The UN Security Council unanimously passes a resolution endorsing the nuclear deal and the lifting of UN Security Council nuclear sanctions once key steps are taken in the deal.
> 
> *August 15, 2015: *The IAEA confirms that Iran submitted documents and explanations to answer the agency's unresolved concerns about past activities that could be related to nuclear weapons development.
> 
> *September 2, 2015:* The 34th Senator announces support for the nuclear deal with Iran, meaning that Congress will not have the support to override a presidential veto on a resolution disapproving of the deal.
> 
> *September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> 
> *September 8, 2016:* The IAEA releases its third quarterly report since JCPOA implementation day, showing Iran continues to abide by its restrictions under the JCPOA. The report notes that Iran removed 96 IR-1 centrifuges from the storage area at Natanz to replace damaged centrifuges that were enriching uranium.
> 
> *November 8, 2016:* Donald Trump is elected as the 45th President of the United States. During the presidential campaign, Trump referred to the JCPOA as the worst deal ever negotiated and pledged to renegotiate it. The U.S.’s European allies in the P5+1 previously signaled they would resist efforts to renegotiate the deal.
> 
> *November 20, 2016:* IAEA releases its fourth quarterly report on Iranian nuclear program since JCPOA implementation day. The report notes that Iran had 130.1 metric tons of heavy water, slightly over the 130 metric tons permitted under the deal. The IAEA report says Iran plans to transfer heavy water out of the country.
> 
> *December 1, 2016:* Congress passes a 10-year extension of the Iran Sanctions Act (ISA), which becomes law on December 15th. Extension of the ISA is consistent with U.S. obligations under the JCPOA, although many of the ISA’s provisions are being waived under Washington’s commitments under the agreement.
> 
> *December 6, 2016:* IAEA verifies that all 11 metric tons of heavy water shipped out of Iran have reached their destination and are in storage, bringing Iran back within the limit on heavy water of 130 metric tons established by the JCPOA.
> 
> *2017*
> *January 12, 2017:* In his confirmation hearing for the position of Secretary of Defense, General Jim Mattis tells Congress that, while he believes the JCPOA is an imperfect agreement, “when America gives her word, we have to live up to it and work with our allies.” His remarks echo a previous statement in April, when he noted there is “no going back” on the deal absent a clear violation of the agreement.
> 
> Iran receives the first shipment in an order of 100 planes purchased from Airbus. Sanctions waived as part of the nuclear deal allow Iran to purchase new commercial aircraft.
> 
> *January 15, 2017:* IAEA verifies that Tehran has taken certain steps to remove infrastructure and excess centrifuges from Fordow within the necessary timeframe required by the JCPOA (one year after Implementation Day). Secretary of Energy Moniz releases a statement noting “Iran successfully met the milestone of removing excess centrifuges and infrastructure from Fordow, demonstrating that the deal continues to limit Iran’s nuclear program so as to provide confidence that Iran is not developing a nuclear weapon and maintain at least a one year breakout time.”
> 
> *August 31, 2017: *In its third quarterly report, the IAEA finds that as of Aug. 21, Iran’s stock of low-enriched uranium was 88.4 kg (194.89 pounds), well below a 202.8-kg limit, and the level of enrichment did not exceed a 3.67 percent cap. Iran’s stock of heavy water, stood at 111 tons, below the 130 ton limit.
> 
> *November 13, 2017: *The IAEA issues its fourth quarterly report for 2017 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.
> 
> *February 22, 2018:* The IAEA issues its first quarterly report for 2018 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit. As of Feb. 12, 2018, the quantity of Iran’s uranium enriched up to 3.67% U-235 was 109.5 kg. The report notes that Iran informed the agency of its intention to pursue naval nuclear propulsion in the future.
> [...]
> 
> Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran | Arms Control Association
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits. *
> 
> Certain sites?
> 
> *IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.*
> 
> What about US inspectors?
> What about locations on military sites?
> 
> I didn't see anything in your link about Senate votes to ratify a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.  i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.  it was not an EO like some dumbfuck tried peddling AND the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.*
> 
> You need to read up more.
> 
> *i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.*
> 
> If it wasn't a treaty, and wasn't ratified by the Senate, it can be overturned without Senate input.
> 
> *the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.*
> 
> How many Senators "signed onto the agreement"?
Click to expand...


you think the  IAEA  would lie about iran?  hmmmmm sounds just  W's reasoning.  are you saying obama did this all on his own & donny getting out was the best thing to do?

wow wow wow.  you go boy.  you go.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

playtime said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * it was a multi nation agreement*
> 
> Cool story bro.
> 
> How many votes did it get in the US Senate?
> 
> * that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying. *
> 
> Inspections by Iranians? Or by Americans?
> Inspections everywhere, with no notice?
> *
> that there 10 yr pause - , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation*
> 
> They can thrive after they oust the mullahs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not a story bruh, but facts.  read them & learn something.
> 
> *Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact Sheets & Briefs*
> 
> Last Reviewed:
> _November 2019_
> *Contact: *Kelsey Davenport, _Director for Nonproliferation Policy_, (202) 463-8270 x102
> 
> *Iran and six world powers known as the P5+1 (China, France, Germany, Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States) reached a historic nuclear deal on July 14, 2015 that limited Iran's nuclear program and enhanced monitoring in exchange for relief from nuclear sanctions.*
> 
> *April 14, 2015: *The Senate Foreign Relations Committee unanimously passes legislation authored by Senator Bob Corker (R-Tenn.) that will require the President to submit the deal to Congress for a vote of approval or disapproval. According to the legislation, the President will not be able to waive sanctions during the 30 day Congressional review period.
> 
> *March 9, 2015:* Senator Tom Cotton and 46 other senators sign an open letter to the Parliament of Iran. The letter warns that any deal reached without legislative approval could be revised by the next president “with the stroke of a pen.”
> 
> 
> *May 27, 2016: *The IAEA issues its quarterly report on Iran's implementation of the nuclear deal. The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits.
> 
> *July 19, 2015: *The Obama administration sends the comprehensive deal and supporting documents to Congress, beginning the 60 day review period mandated by the Iran Nuclear Deal Review Act.
> 
> *July 20, 2015: *The UN Security Council unanimously passes a resolution endorsing the nuclear deal and the lifting of UN Security Council nuclear sanctions once key steps are taken in the deal.
> 
> *August 15, 2015: *The IAEA confirms that Iran submitted documents and explanations to answer the agency's unresolved concerns about past activities that could be related to nuclear weapons development.
> 
> *September 2, 2015:* The 34th Senator announces support for the nuclear deal with Iran, meaning that Congress will not have the support to override a presidential veto on a resolution disapproving of the deal.
> 
> *September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> 
> *September 8, 2016:* The IAEA releases its third quarterly report since JCPOA implementation day, showing Iran continues to abide by its restrictions under the JCPOA. The report notes that Iran removed 96 IR-1 centrifuges from the storage area at Natanz to replace damaged centrifuges that were enriching uranium.
> 
> *November 8, 2016:* Donald Trump is elected as the 45th President of the United States. During the presidential campaign, Trump referred to the JCPOA as the worst deal ever negotiated and pledged to renegotiate it. The U.S.’s European allies in the P5+1 previously signaled they would resist efforts to renegotiate the deal.
> 
> *November 20, 2016:* IAEA releases its fourth quarterly report on Iranian nuclear program since JCPOA implementation day. The report notes that Iran had 130.1 metric tons of heavy water, slightly over the 130 metric tons permitted under the deal. The IAEA report says Iran plans to transfer heavy water out of the country.
> 
> *December 1, 2016:* Congress passes a 10-year extension of the Iran Sanctions Act (ISA), which becomes law on December 15th. Extension of the ISA is consistent with U.S. obligations under the JCPOA, although many of the ISA’s provisions are being waived under Washington’s commitments under the agreement.
> 
> *December 6, 2016:* IAEA verifies that all 11 metric tons of heavy water shipped out of Iran have reached their destination and are in storage, bringing Iran back within the limit on heavy water of 130 metric tons established by the JCPOA.
> 
> *2017*
> *January 12, 2017:* In his confirmation hearing for the position of Secretary of Defense, General Jim Mattis tells Congress that, while he believes the JCPOA is an imperfect agreement, “when America gives her word, we have to live up to it and work with our allies.” His remarks echo a previous statement in April, when he noted there is “no going back” on the deal absent a clear violation of the agreement.
> 
> Iran receives the first shipment in an order of 100 planes purchased from Airbus. Sanctions waived as part of the nuclear deal allow Iran to purchase new commercial aircraft.
> 
> *January 15, 2017:* IAEA verifies that Tehran has taken certain steps to remove infrastructure and excess centrifuges from Fordow within the necessary timeframe required by the JCPOA (one year after Implementation Day). Secretary of Energy Moniz releases a statement noting “Iran successfully met the milestone of removing excess centrifuges and infrastructure from Fordow, demonstrating that the deal continues to limit Iran’s nuclear program so as to provide confidence that Iran is not developing a nuclear weapon and maintain at least a one year breakout time.”
> 
> *August 31, 2017: *In its third quarterly report, the IAEA finds that as of Aug. 21, Iran’s stock of low-enriched uranium was 88.4 kg (194.89 pounds), well below a 202.8-kg limit, and the level of enrichment did not exceed a 3.67 percent cap. Iran’s stock of heavy water, stood at 111 tons, below the 130 ton limit.
> 
> *November 13, 2017: *The IAEA issues its fourth quarterly report for 2017 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.
> 
> *February 22, 2018:* The IAEA issues its first quarterly report for 2018 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit. As of Feb. 12, 2018, the quantity of Iran’s uranium enriched up to 3.67% U-235 was 109.5 kg. The report notes that Iran informed the agency of its intention to pursue naval nuclear propulsion in the future.
> [...]
> 
> Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran | Arms Control Association
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits. *
> 
> Certain sites?
> 
> *IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.*
> 
> What about US inspectors?
> What about locations on military sites?
> 
> I didn't see anything in your link about Senate votes to ratify a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.  i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.  it was not an EO like some dumbfuck tried peddling AND the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.*
> 
> You need to read up more.
> 
> *i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.*
> 
> If it wasn't a treaty, and wasn't ratified by the Senate, it can be overturned without Senate input.
> 
> *the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.*
> 
> How many Senators "signed onto the agreement"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think the  IAEA  would lie about iran?  hmmmmm sounds just  W's reasoning.  are you saying obama did this all on his own & donny getting out was the best thing to do?
> 
> wow wow wow.  you go boy.  you go.
Click to expand...


*you think the IAEA would lie about iran?*

You think the IAEA  inspected any military sites?

*are you saying obama did this all on his own *

Of course not. He got a bunch of votes in the Senate.

How many exactly?


----------



## playtime

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not a story bruh, but facts.  read them & learn something.
> 
> *Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact Sheets & Briefs*
> 
> Last Reviewed:
> _November 2019_
> *Contact: *Kelsey Davenport, _Director for Nonproliferation Policy_, (202) 463-8270 x102
> 
> *Iran and six world powers known as the P5+1 (China, France, Germany, Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States) reached a historic nuclear deal on July 14, 2015 that limited Iran's nuclear program and enhanced monitoring in exchange for relief from nuclear sanctions.*
> 
> *April 14, 2015: *The Senate Foreign Relations Committee unanimously passes legislation authored by Senator Bob Corker (R-Tenn.) that will require the President to submit the deal to Congress for a vote of approval or disapproval. According to the legislation, the President will not be able to waive sanctions during the 30 day Congressional review period.
> 
> *March 9, 2015:* Senator Tom Cotton and 46 other senators sign an open letter to the Parliament of Iran. The letter warns that any deal reached without legislative approval could be revised by the next president “with the stroke of a pen.”
> 
> 
> *May 27, 2016: *The IAEA issues its quarterly report on Iran's implementation of the nuclear deal. The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits.
> 
> *July 19, 2015: *The Obama administration sends the comprehensive deal and supporting documents to Congress, beginning the 60 day review period mandated by the Iran Nuclear Deal Review Act.
> 
> *July 20, 2015: *The UN Security Council unanimously passes a resolution endorsing the nuclear deal and the lifting of UN Security Council nuclear sanctions once key steps are taken in the deal.
> 
> *August 15, 2015: *The IAEA confirms that Iran submitted documents and explanations to answer the agency's unresolved concerns about past activities that could be related to nuclear weapons development.
> 
> *September 2, 2015:* The 34th Senator announces support for the nuclear deal with Iran, meaning that Congress will not have the support to override a presidential veto on a resolution disapproving of the deal.
> 
> *September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> 
> *September 8, 2016:* The IAEA releases its third quarterly report since JCPOA implementation day, showing Iran continues to abide by its restrictions under the JCPOA. The report notes that Iran removed 96 IR-1 centrifuges from the storage area at Natanz to replace damaged centrifuges that were enriching uranium.
> 
> *November 8, 2016:* Donald Trump is elected as the 45th President of the United States. During the presidential campaign, Trump referred to the JCPOA as the worst deal ever negotiated and pledged to renegotiate it. The U.S.’s European allies in the P5+1 previously signaled they would resist efforts to renegotiate the deal.
> 
> *November 20, 2016:* IAEA releases its fourth quarterly report on Iranian nuclear program since JCPOA implementation day. The report notes that Iran had 130.1 metric tons of heavy water, slightly over the 130 metric tons permitted under the deal. The IAEA report says Iran plans to transfer heavy water out of the country.
> 
> *December 1, 2016:* Congress passes a 10-year extension of the Iran Sanctions Act (ISA), which becomes law on December 15th. Extension of the ISA is consistent with U.S. obligations under the JCPOA, although many of the ISA’s provisions are being waived under Washington’s commitments under the agreement.
> 
> *December 6, 2016:* IAEA verifies that all 11 metric tons of heavy water shipped out of Iran have reached their destination and are in storage, bringing Iran back within the limit on heavy water of 130 metric tons established by the JCPOA.
> 
> *2017*
> *January 12, 2017:* In his confirmation hearing for the position of Secretary of Defense, General Jim Mattis tells Congress that, while he believes the JCPOA is an imperfect agreement, “when America gives her word, we have to live up to it and work with our allies.” His remarks echo a previous statement in April, when he noted there is “no going back” on the deal absent a clear violation of the agreement.
> 
> Iran receives the first shipment in an order of 100 planes purchased from Airbus. Sanctions waived as part of the nuclear deal allow Iran to purchase new commercial aircraft.
> 
> *January 15, 2017:* IAEA verifies that Tehran has taken certain steps to remove infrastructure and excess centrifuges from Fordow within the necessary timeframe required by the JCPOA (one year after Implementation Day). Secretary of Energy Moniz releases a statement noting “Iran successfully met the milestone of removing excess centrifuges and infrastructure from Fordow, demonstrating that the deal continues to limit Iran’s nuclear program so as to provide confidence that Iran is not developing a nuclear weapon and maintain at least a one year breakout time.”
> 
> *August 31, 2017: *In its third quarterly report, the IAEA finds that as of Aug. 21, Iran’s stock of low-enriched uranium was 88.4 kg (194.89 pounds), well below a 202.8-kg limit, and the level of enrichment did not exceed a 3.67 percent cap. Iran’s stock of heavy water, stood at 111 tons, below the 130 ton limit.
> 
> *November 13, 2017: *The IAEA issues its fourth quarterly report for 2017 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.
> 
> *February 22, 2018:* The IAEA issues its first quarterly report for 2018 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit. As of Feb. 12, 2018, the quantity of Iran’s uranium enriched up to 3.67% U-235 was 109.5 kg. The report notes that Iran informed the agency of its intention to pursue naval nuclear propulsion in the future.
> [...]
> 
> Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran | Arms Control Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits. *
> 
> Certain sites?
> 
> *IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.*
> 
> What about US inspectors?
> What about locations on military sites?
> 
> I didn't see anything in your link about Senate votes to ratify a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.  i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.  it was not an EO like some dumbfuck tried peddling AND the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.*
> 
> You need to read up more.
> 
> *i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.*
> 
> If it wasn't a treaty, and wasn't ratified by the Senate, it can be overturned without Senate input.
> 
> *the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.*
> 
> How many Senators "signed onto the agreement"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think the  IAEA  would lie about iran?  hmmmmm sounds just  W's reasoning.  are you saying obama did this all on his own & donny getting out was the best thing to do?
> 
> wow wow wow.  you go boy.  you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you think the IAEA would lie about iran?*
> 
> You think the IAEA  inspected any military sites?
> 
> *are you saying obama did this all on his own *
> 
> Of course not. He got a bunch of votes in the Senate.
> 
> How many exactly?
Click to expand...


don't know what votes he got.  oh but  a 10 year pause vs  a few months really was a win for donny 'eh?


----------



## okfine

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Obama's personal Un-Constitutional Treaty he bypassed Congress - violating the Separation of Powers to do?!
> 
> Trump did not 'violate' it. He chose not to honor / take part in an In-Constitutional treaty between Barry & Iran.
> 
> 
> Iran was violating Obama's personal In-Constitutional Treaty before Obama signed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your other options in stopping Iran acquiring nuclear arms? Without Obama they could have nearly completed their program.
> The Arak facilities to make hard water can be completed in less than 6 months. All of those are at least on hold.
> 
> Trump is nothing but full of shit. Now Iran is escalating the build up of their nuclear weapons.
> So tell me what and where is Trump accomplishment in this dilemma he created? Did Iran stop?
> 
> If Iran gets their nuclear weapons. Fucking idiot Trump has to be blame.
> 
> This bothers me how a BIG Liar you are. Trump decided not honor the agreement with our allies to slow down Iran nuclear program. You have to be real stupid to say that
> 
> Do NOT give me any of your lying links.
Click to expand...

You see it like I do. Iran will proliferate following what NK is doing now. All nuclear weapons treaties will be abandoned then other countries will follow, like Saudi Arabia and Egypt.


----------



## okfine

charwin95 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about something...
> 
> Are we simply to allow threats around the world to fester until they become threats to us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question you should direct to your kind.
> 
> Iran is a threat especially when they acquire the ambition of nuclear arms. Then Trump came in without any solution NOTHING to offer to solve this problem except made it worse. Except we go to war.
> 
> Trump is a danger to Americans. He should be remove from the office.
Click to expand...

Don't forget that Trump has nuclear codes. SOS.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

playtime said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits. *
> 
> Certain sites?
> 
> *IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.*
> 
> What about US inspectors?
> What about locations on military sites?
> 
> I didn't see anything in your link about Senate votes to ratify a treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.  i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.  it was not an EO like some dumbfuck tried peddling AND the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.*
> 
> You need to read up more.
> 
> *i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.*
> 
> If it wasn't a treaty, and wasn't ratified by the Senate, it can be overturned without Senate input.
> 
> *the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.*
> 
> How many Senators "signed onto the agreement"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think the  IAEA  would lie about iran?  hmmmmm sounds just  W's reasoning.  are you saying obama did this all on his own & donny getting out was the best thing to do?
> 
> wow wow wow.  you go boy.  you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you think the IAEA would lie about iran?*
> 
> You think the IAEA  inspected any military sites?
> 
> *are you saying obama did this all on his own *
> 
> Of course not. He got a bunch of votes in the Senate.
> 
> How many exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't know what votes he got.  oh but  a 10 year pause vs  a few months really was a win for donny 'eh?
Click to expand...


​*don't know what votes he got. *​
It's right there in your link.​
_*September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
_
*oh but  a 10 year pause vs  a few months really was a win for donny*

If you think Iran was going to pause for 10 years, you're dumber than you first appeared.


----------



## JoeB131

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Enriched Iranian uranium serves no peaceful purpose.



You mean other than medical and energy applications, which is what everyone else uses it for? 



Toddsterpatriot said:


> They can thrive after they oust the mullahs.



Tell you what, let's take every cocksucker like you and put you in a military unit and send you over there.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enriched Iranian uranium serves no peaceful purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than medical and energy applications, which is what everyone else uses it for?
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can thrive after they oust the mullahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell you what, let's take every cocksucker like you and put you in a military unit and send you over there.
Click to expand...


*You mean other than medical *

List all the medical applications for enriched uranium.

*and energy applications*

Only stupid twats think Iran needs nuclear energy for peaceful purposes.


----------



## JoeB131

Toddsterpatriot said:


> List all the medical applications for enriched uranium.



Here you go, buddy. Educate yourself. 

Radioisotopes in Medicine | Nuclear Medicine - World Nuclear Association



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Only stupid twats think Iran needs nuclear energy for peaceful purposes.



Why not?  Frankly, I'm all for everyone converting to nuclear energy, it's a lot cleaner than fossil fuels.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> List all the medical applications for enriched uranium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, buddy. Educate yourself.
> 
> Radioisotopes in Medicine | Nuclear Medicine - World Nuclear Association
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only stupid twats think Iran needs nuclear energy for peaceful purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?  Frankly, I'm all for everyone converting to nuclear energy, it's a lot cleaner than fossil fuels.
Click to expand...


*Educate yourself. *

Right back at ya.

https://www.nap.edu/catalog/12569/medical-isotope-production-without-highly-enriched-uranium

*Why not? *

Because they have massive reserves of hydrocarbons and they're a terror state.


----------



## playtime

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.  i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.  it was not an EO like some dumbfuck tried peddling AND the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.*
> 
> You need to read up more.
> 
> *i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.*
> 
> If it wasn't a treaty, and wasn't ratified by the Senate, it can be overturned without Senate input.
> 
> *the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.*
> 
> How many Senators "signed onto the agreement"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think the  IAEA  would lie about iran?  hmmmmm sounds just  W's reasoning.  are you saying obama did this all on his own & donny getting out was the best thing to do?
> 
> wow wow wow.  you go boy.  you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you think the IAEA would lie about iran?*
> 
> You think the IAEA  inspected any military sites?
> 
> *are you saying obama did this all on his own *
> 
> Of course not. He got a bunch of votes in the Senate.
> 
> How many exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't know what votes he got.  oh but  a 10 year pause vs  a few months really was a win for donny 'eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *don't know what votes he got. *
> 
> It's right there in your link.​
> _*September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> _
> *oh but  a 10 year pause vs  a few months really was a win for donny*
> 
> If you think Iran was going to pause for 10 years, you're dumber than you first appeared.
Click to expand...


i read that.  i thought you were talking about further in the timeline that wasn't what c/p.  what are you whining about then re: senators signing on?

well -  whether that 10 yr pause ever was a fact or not - - -  doing what donny did sure made it impossible, 'eh?   how'z this all working out for us?   

you think we are safer NOW  after his actions?   i bet you do, despite it all.  i bet you also believe that we paid iran for the deal  too.


----------



## JoeB131

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Educate yourself. *
> 
> Right back at ya.
> 
> https://www.nap.edu/catalog/12569/medical-isotope-production-without-highly-enriched-uranium



Wow, you realize that this article is about a recent development to substitute it, which is great if you can afford it. A third world country can't...



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Because they have massive reserves of hydrocarbons and they're a terror state.



1) We don't want anyone burning hydrocarbons if they don't have to.  
2) How do you define a "Terror State"?   I go back to my statement that one man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter. 

We armed the Kurds.  The Turks consider them terrorists. We armed Bin Laden. That guy turned on us.  We armed the Contras, who smuggled drugs into the US and committed acts of terror in Central America. 

Maybe we're the "Terror State".


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about something...
> 
> Are we simply to allow threats around the world to fester until they become threats to us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question you should direct to your kind.
> 
> Iran is a threat especially when they acquire the ambition of nuclear arms. Then Trump came in without any solution NOTHING to offer to solve this problem except made it worse. Except we go to war.
> 
> Trump is a danger to Americans. He should be remove from the office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Then Trump came in without any solution NOTHING to offer to solve this problem except made it worse.*
> 
> Sounds like the sanctions have a chance of toppling the mullahs.
> 
> If Obama hadn't been such a weak twat the last time protests broke out, this might have been resolved before Trump.
Click to expand...


There’s always anti American protest in the Middle East. 

1. You cannot topple the mullah just because of sanctions. You only hurt ordinary people that are against the ( old hard liners) mullahs. 

I already explained this. The younger generations  doesn’t like the existing regime. It took generations for the young generations to come to that level. Then stupid dumb sanctions changed all of that effecting peoples live, financially, food, medicine, jobs and regular daily need. 

2. Obama did a very good job slowing down the Iran nuclear program. Obama doesn’t want to go to war............. Trump STUPIDITY made the mullahs restart their nuclear program. In less than 2 years they have their toys. The only way to stop that now is we go to war. 

America is not ready for another war in ME. If we go to war. WARMONGER people like you would be responsible and who voted for this president.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s the best you can give me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An education on the difference between a treaty and an executive order?  Not the best I can give you, but I need to go slow with your limited intellect.
Click to expand...


You are stuck stupid with treaty.......
Okay it’s an agreement. 
Is that mean you know anything at all? 

Is that mean Trump idiot did not violate the agreement? Is that changed anything?


----------



## charwin95

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> For lack of a better metaphor, Gramps, we got explosive diarrhea. We f**king destroyed the pot yesterday when we killed Soleimani.
> 
> For lack of a better metaphor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I could make such a nasty joke here....
> 
> Okay, the problem with this metaphor.  Solemani's death doesn't change the problem. The problem is we took out Saddam, we loosed all the ethnic strife in Iraq that gave the Iranians the opporunity to do what we couldn't do- restore order.
> 
> If anything, yesterday's attack has made the Iranians and Iraqis closer.  (We also killed Iraqis in that attack).
Click to expand...


President of Iraq is very upset because it violated Iraq sovereignty and totally disrespected Iraq territory.


----------



## Redfish

dblack said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranians were not complying with the agreement, they were enriching uranium and proceeding with their plans to develop nuclear bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Congress should declare war.
Click to expand...



by the time the dems debated that, the guy would have been long gone and probably would have killed some more americans.   We don't need to go to war with Iran, just make sure they know that they will suffer severe consequences if they attack or kill americans.


----------



## charwin95

kyzr said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> For lack of a better metaphor, Gramps, we got explosive diarrhea. We f**king destroyed the pot yesterday when we killed Soleimani.
> 
> For lack of a better metaphor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I could make such a nasty joke here....
> 
> Okay, the problem with this metaphor.  Solemani's death doesn't change the problem. The problem is we took out Saddam, we loosed all the ethnic strife in Iraq that gave the Iranians the opportunity to do what we couldn't do- restore order.
> 
> If anything, yesterday's attack has made the Iranians and Iraqis closer.  (We also killed Iraqis in that attack).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a 2nd drone attack late last night.  The Iraqi congress is meeting soon to ask the US to leave Iraq.
> I heard an ex-general say that we should just leave Iraq and bring troops home.  I like that idea, just get out of Iraq, period. I doubt Joe Biden would object.
Click to expand...


We wasted trillion $ in Iraq to bring home our troops just like that. 
We wasted trillion $ in Iraq to just kick us out because of poor US leadership. 

So Putin can take over just like he cowardly abandoned northern Syria. 

I can see Xi and Putin eyeing $ and high fives. 

That’s dumb.


----------



## dblack

Redfish said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranians were not complying with the agreement, they were enriching uranium and proceeding with their plans to develop nuclear bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Congress should declare war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> by the time the dems debated that, the guy would have been long gone and probably would have killed some more americans.   We don't need to go to war with Iran, just make sure they know that they will suffer severe consequences if they attack or kill americans.
Click to expand...


You good with other nations implementing the same policy? Perhaps against us?


----------



## Redfish

charwin95 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> For lack of a better metaphor, Gramps, we got explosive diarrhea. We f**king destroyed the pot yesterday when we killed Soleimani.
> 
> For lack of a better metaphor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I could make such a nasty joke here....
> 
> Okay, the problem with this metaphor.  Solemani's death doesn't change the problem. The problem is we took out Saddam, we loosed all the ethnic strife in Iraq that gave the Iranians the opporunity to do what we couldn't do- restore order.
> 
> If anything, yesterday's attack has made the Iranians and Iraqis closer.  (We also killed Iraqis in that attack).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President of Iraq is very upset because it violated Iraq sovereignty and totally disrespected Iraq territory.
Click to expand...



and what did you say when Obozo sent troops into Pakistan to take out OBL?    Was that an illegal invasion of a sovereign country?


----------



## Redfish

dblack said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranians were not complying with the agreement, they were enriching uranium and proceeding with their plans to develop nuclear bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Congress should declare war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> by the time the dems debated that, the guy would have been long gone and probably would have killed some more americans.   We don't need to go to war with Iran, just make sure they know that they will suffer severe consequences if they attack or kill americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You good with other nations implementing the same policy? Perhaps against us?
Click to expand...



WTF do you think 9/11 was?   We didn't start this shit, the radical muslims did.  Bur rest assured, we will finish it.


----------



## dblack

Redfish said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranians were not complying with the agreement, they were enriching uranium and proceeding with their plans to develop nuclear bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Congress should declare war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> by the time the dems debated that, the guy would have been long gone and probably would have killed some more americans.   We don't need to go to war with Iran, just make sure they know that they will suffer severe consequences if they attack or kill americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You good with other nations implementing the same policy? Perhaps against us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WTF do you think 9/11 was?
Click to expand...

Terrorism. 

Are you ok with nations using assassination as a means of resolving international disputes?


----------



## charwin95

Redfish said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the whole world knew Iran signed a treaty with US allies. I’m not surprised you don’t shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - wrong.  it was a multi nation agreement that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying.  they were.  now your dotard president reneged, making 'america's word'  the same as 'shit'  & that there 10 yr pause -  , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation -   has now turned it into a few  mere months away path to nuclear weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranians were not complying with the agreement, they were enriching uranium and proceeding with their plans to develop nuclear bombs.   They were using the money Obozo gave them to fund muslim terrorists around the world.  they hoodwinked obama and he was too dumb to realize it.   The only thing those sand rats understand is massive force.   Fortunately the Iranian people are fed up with the radical mullahs and are protesting i the streets.
Click to expand...


That is not true Dude. Totally incorrect. That’s what Trump ( or Bibi) told you which he has no single evidence NADA nothing. 
This guy is a total pathological liar. How can you even believe what he is saying? We have not heard any complaints from IAEA inspectors or other countries that sigh with the agreement about any violations......... Except from Trump. 

Iranians has NOT enriched or advanced their nuclear program since Obama told them to STOP. 

This is way too long to explain but I will make it short and easy for you. Okay? And I don’t fucking lie. 

Iran started their nuclear ambitions a long time ago like in 50s. Fast forward. Then start enriching uranium in 2012. They are very close in making a nuclear weapons including the hard water facilities in Arak but it was on hold as part of Obama wonderful deal and can be completed in less than 6 months. And it will be completed this (at the courtesy of our president Trump) year. 

Now to prove that you are incorrect and TOTALLY WRONG......... From 2012. If Iran was able to cheat or violate or enrich uranium. 

Don’t you think they could have the bomb by now?


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - wrong.  it was a multi nation agreement that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying.  they were.  now your dotard president reneged, making 'america's word'  the same as 'shit'  & that there 10 yr pause -  , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation -   has now turned it into a few  mere months away path to nuclear weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * it was a multi nation agreement*
> 
> Cool story bro.
> 
> How many votes did it get in the US Senate?
> 
> * that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying. *
> 
> Inspections by Iranians? Or by Americans?
> Inspections everywhere, with no notice?
> *
> that there 10 yr pause - , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation*
> 
> They can thrive after they oust the mullahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not a story bruh, but facts.  read them & learn something.
> 
> *Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact Sheets & Briefs*
> 
> Last Reviewed:
> _November 2019_
> *Contact: *Kelsey Davenport, _Director for Nonproliferation Policy_, (202) 463-8270 x102
> 
> *Iran and six world powers known as the P5+1 (China, France, Germany, Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States) reached a historic nuclear deal on July 14, 2015 that limited Iran's nuclear program and enhanced monitoring in exchange for relief from nuclear sanctions.*
> 
> *April 14, 2015: *The Senate Foreign Relations Committee unanimously passes legislation authored by Senator Bob Corker (R-Tenn.) that will require the President to submit the deal to Congress for a vote of approval or disapproval. According to the legislation, the President will not be able to waive sanctions during the 30 day Congressional review period.
> 
> *March 9, 2015:* Senator Tom Cotton and 46 other senators sign an open letter to the Parliament of Iran. The letter warns that any deal reached without legislative approval could be revised by the next president “with the stroke of a pen.”
> 
> 
> *May 27, 2016: *The IAEA issues its quarterly report on Iran's implementation of the nuclear deal. The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits.
> 
> *July 19, 2015: *The Obama administration sends the comprehensive deal and supporting documents to Congress, beginning the 60 day review period mandated by the Iran Nuclear Deal Review Act.
> 
> *July 20, 2015: *The UN Security Council unanimously passes a resolution endorsing the nuclear deal and the lifting of UN Security Council nuclear sanctions once key steps are taken in the deal.
> 
> *August 15, 2015: *The IAEA confirms that Iran submitted documents and explanations to answer the agency's unresolved concerns about past activities that could be related to nuclear weapons development.
> 
> *September 2, 2015:* The 34th Senator announces support for the nuclear deal with Iran, meaning that Congress will not have the support to override a presidential veto on a resolution disapproving of the deal.
> 
> *September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> 
> *September 8, 2016:* The IAEA releases its third quarterly report since JCPOA implementation day, showing Iran continues to abide by its restrictions under the JCPOA. The report notes that Iran removed 96 IR-1 centrifuges from the storage area at Natanz to replace damaged centrifuges that were enriching uranium.
> 
> *November 8, 2016:* Donald Trump is elected as the 45th President of the United States. During the presidential campaign, Trump referred to the JCPOA as the worst deal ever negotiated and pledged to renegotiate it. The U.S.’s European allies in the P5+1 previously signaled they would resist efforts to renegotiate the deal.
> 
> *November 20, 2016:* IAEA releases its fourth quarterly report on Iranian nuclear program since JCPOA implementation day. The report notes that Iran had 130.1 metric tons of heavy water, slightly over the 130 metric tons permitted under the deal. The IAEA report says Iran plans to transfer heavy water out of the country.
> 
> *December 1, 2016:* Congress passes a 10-year extension of the Iran Sanctions Act (ISA), which becomes law on December 15th. Extension of the ISA is consistent with U.S. obligations under the JCPOA, although many of the ISA’s provisions are being waived under Washington’s commitments under the agreement.
> 
> *December 6, 2016:* IAEA verifies that all 11 metric tons of heavy water shipped out of Iran have reached their destination and are in storage, bringing Iran back within the limit on heavy water of 130 metric tons established by the JCPOA.
> 
> *2017*
> *January 12, 2017:* In his confirmation hearing for the position of Secretary of Defense, General Jim Mattis tells Congress that, while he believes the JCPOA is an imperfect agreement, “when America gives her word, we have to live up to it and work with our allies.” His remarks echo a previous statement in April, when he noted there is “no going back” on the deal absent a clear violation of the agreement.
> 
> Iran receives the first shipment in an order of 100 planes purchased from Airbus. Sanctions waived as part of the nuclear deal allow Iran to purchase new commercial aircraft.
> 
> *January 15, 2017:* IAEA verifies that Tehran has taken certain steps to remove infrastructure and excess centrifuges from Fordow within the necessary timeframe required by the JCPOA (one year after Implementation Day). Secretary of Energy Moniz releases a statement noting “Iran successfully met the milestone of removing excess centrifuges and infrastructure from Fordow, demonstrating that the deal continues to limit Iran’s nuclear program so as to provide confidence that Iran is not developing a nuclear weapon and maintain at least a one year breakout time.”
> 
> *August 31, 2017: *In its third quarterly report, the IAEA finds that as of Aug. 21, Iran’s stock of low-enriched uranium was 88.4 kg (194.89 pounds), well below a 202.8-kg limit, and the level of enrichment did not exceed a 3.67 percent cap. Iran’s stock of heavy water, stood at 111 tons, below the 130 ton limit.
> 
> *November 13, 2017: *The IAEA issues its fourth quarterly report for 2017 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.
> 
> *February 22, 2018:* The IAEA issues its first quarterly report for 2018 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit. As of Feb. 12, 2018, the quantity of Iran’s uranium enriched up to 3.67% U-235 was 109.5 kg. The report notes that Iran informed the agency of its intention to pursue naval nuclear propulsion in the future.
> [...]
> 
> Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran | Arms Control Association
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits. *
> 
> Certain sites?
> 
> *IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.*
> 
> What about US inspectors?
> What about locations on military sites?
> 
> I didn't see anything in your link about Senate votes to ratify a treaty.
Click to expand...


Iran has 18 nuclear facilities and 9 other facilities monitored by IAEA. 

Monitored by IAEA means & includes: 
1. including satellite view. 
2. mountain radiation (farts). 
3. inspectors consist mostly Americans.

Military facilities are not included in the agreement to be inspected.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not a story bruh, but facts.  read them & learn something.
> 
> *Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact Sheets & Briefs*
> 
> Last Reviewed:
> _November 2019_
> *Contact: *Kelsey Davenport, _Director for Nonproliferation Policy_, (202) 463-8270 x102
> 
> *Iran and six world powers known as the P5+1 (China, France, Germany, Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States) reached a historic nuclear deal on July 14, 2015 that limited Iran's nuclear program and enhanced monitoring in exchange for relief from nuclear sanctions.*
> 
> *April 14, 2015: *The Senate Foreign Relations Committee unanimously passes legislation authored by Senator Bob Corker (R-Tenn.) that will require the President to submit the deal to Congress for a vote of approval or disapproval. According to the legislation, the President will not be able to waive sanctions during the 30 day Congressional review period.
> 
> *March 9, 2015:* Senator Tom Cotton and 46 other senators sign an open letter to the Parliament of Iran. The letter warns that any deal reached without legislative approval could be revised by the next president “with the stroke of a pen.”
> 
> 
> *May 27, 2016: *The IAEA issues its quarterly report on Iran's implementation of the nuclear deal. The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits.
> 
> *July 19, 2015: *The Obama administration sends the comprehensive deal and supporting documents to Congress, beginning the 60 day review period mandated by the Iran Nuclear Deal Review Act.
> 
> *July 20, 2015: *The UN Security Council unanimously passes a resolution endorsing the nuclear deal and the lifting of UN Security Council nuclear sanctions once key steps are taken in the deal.
> 
> *August 15, 2015: *The IAEA confirms that Iran submitted documents and explanations to answer the agency's unresolved concerns about past activities that could be related to nuclear weapons development.
> 
> *September 2, 2015:* The 34th Senator announces support for the nuclear deal with Iran, meaning that Congress will not have the support to override a presidential veto on a resolution disapproving of the deal.
> 
> *September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> 
> *September 8, 2016:* The IAEA releases its third quarterly report since JCPOA implementation day, showing Iran continues to abide by its restrictions under the JCPOA. The report notes that Iran removed 96 IR-1 centrifuges from the storage area at Natanz to replace damaged centrifuges that were enriching uranium.
> 
> *November 8, 2016:* Donald Trump is elected as the 45th President of the United States. During the presidential campaign, Trump referred to the JCPOA as the worst deal ever negotiated and pledged to renegotiate it. The U.S.’s European allies in the P5+1 previously signaled they would resist efforts to renegotiate the deal.
> 
> *November 20, 2016:* IAEA releases its fourth quarterly report on Iranian nuclear program since JCPOA implementation day. The report notes that Iran had 130.1 metric tons of heavy water, slightly over the 130 metric tons permitted under the deal. The IAEA report says Iran plans to transfer heavy water out of the country.
> 
> *December 1, 2016:* Congress passes a 10-year extension of the Iran Sanctions Act (ISA), which becomes law on December 15th. Extension of the ISA is consistent with U.S. obligations under the JCPOA, although many of the ISA’s provisions are being waived under Washington’s commitments under the agreement.
> 
> *December 6, 2016:* IAEA verifies that all 11 metric tons of heavy water shipped out of Iran have reached their destination and are in storage, bringing Iran back within the limit on heavy water of 130 metric tons established by the JCPOA.
> 
> *2017*
> *January 12, 2017:* In his confirmation hearing for the position of Secretary of Defense, General Jim Mattis tells Congress that, while he believes the JCPOA is an imperfect agreement, “when America gives her word, we have to live up to it and work with our allies.” His remarks echo a previous statement in April, when he noted there is “no going back” on the deal absent a clear violation of the agreement.
> 
> Iran receives the first shipment in an order of 100 planes purchased from Airbus. Sanctions waived as part of the nuclear deal allow Iran to purchase new commercial aircraft.
> 
> *January 15, 2017:* IAEA verifies that Tehran has taken certain steps to remove infrastructure and excess centrifuges from Fordow within the necessary timeframe required by the JCPOA (one year after Implementation Day). Secretary of Energy Moniz releases a statement noting “Iran successfully met the milestone of removing excess centrifuges and infrastructure from Fordow, demonstrating that the deal continues to limit Iran’s nuclear program so as to provide confidence that Iran is not developing a nuclear weapon and maintain at least a one year breakout time.”
> 
> *August 31, 2017: *In its third quarterly report, the IAEA finds that as of Aug. 21, Iran’s stock of low-enriched uranium was 88.4 kg (194.89 pounds), well below a 202.8-kg limit, and the level of enrichment did not exceed a 3.67 percent cap. Iran’s stock of heavy water, stood at 111 tons, below the 130 ton limit.
> 
> *November 13, 2017: *The IAEA issues its fourth quarterly report for 2017 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.
> 
> *February 22, 2018:* The IAEA issues its first quarterly report for 2018 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit. As of Feb. 12, 2018, the quantity of Iran’s uranium enriched up to 3.67% U-235 was 109.5 kg. The report notes that Iran informed the agency of its intention to pursue naval nuclear propulsion in the future.
> [...]
> 
> Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran | Arms Control Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits. *
> 
> Certain sites?
> 
> *IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.*
> 
> What about US inspectors?
> What about locations on military sites?
> 
> I didn't see anything in your link about Senate votes to ratify a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.  i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.  it was not an EO like some dumbfuck tried peddling AND the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.*
> 
> You need to read up more.
> 
> *i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.*
> 
> If it wasn't a treaty, and wasn't ratified by the Senate, it can be overturned without Senate input.
> 
> *the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.*
> 
> How many Senators "signed onto the agreement"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think the  IAEA  would lie about iran?  hmmmmm sounds just  W's reasoning.  are you saying obama did this all on his own & donny getting out was the best thing to do?
> 
> wow wow wow.  you go boy.  you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you think the IAEA would lie about iran?*
> 
> You think the IAEA  inspected any military sites?
> 
> *are you saying obama did this all on his own *
> 
> Of course not. He got a bunch of votes in the Senate.
> 
> How many exactly?
Click to expand...


No IAEA are not allowed to inspect military sites. 

Why do you want them to waste their time?


----------



## charwin95

okfine said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Obama's personal Un-Constitutional Treaty he bypassed Congress - violating the Separation of Powers to do?!
> 
> Trump did not 'violate' it. He chose not to honor / take part in an In-Constitutional treaty between Barry & Iran.
> 
> 
> Iran was violating Obama's personal In-Constitutional Treaty before Obama signed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your other options in stopping Iran acquiring nuclear arms? Without Obama they could have nearly completed their program.
> The Arak facilities to make hard water can be completed in less than 6 months. All of those are at least on hold.
> 
> Trump is nothing but full of shit. Now Iran is escalating the build up of their nuclear weapons.
> So tell me what and where is Trump accomplishment in this dilemma he created? Did Iran stop?
> 
> If Iran gets their nuclear weapons. Fucking idiot Trump has to be blame.
> 
> This bothers me how a BIG Liar you are. Trump decided not honor the agreement with our allies to slow down Iran nuclear program. You have to be real stupid to say that
> 
> Do NOT give me any of your lying links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see it like I do. Iran will proliferate following what NK is doing now. All nuclear weapons treaties will be abandoned then other countries will follow, like Saudi Arabia and Egypt.
Click to expand...


We learned a lot of lessons from NK..... we didn’t do a good job. Compared to Iran deal.,


----------



## charwin95

okfine said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about something...
> 
> Are we simply to allow threats around the world to fester until they become threats to us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question you should direct to your kind.
> 
> Iran is a threat especially when they acquire the ambition of nuclear arms. Then Trump came in without any solution NOTHING to offer to solve this problem except made it worse. Except we go to war.
> 
> Trump is a danger to Americans. He should be remove from the office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget that Trump has nuclear codes. SOS.
Click to expand...


Trump should not be allowed to have that toys.


----------



## charwin95

Redfish said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> For lack of a better metaphor, Gramps, we got explosive diarrhea. We f**king destroyed the pot yesterday when we killed Soleimani.
> 
> For lack of a better metaphor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I could make such a nasty joke here....
> 
> Okay, the problem with this metaphor.  Solemani's death doesn't change the problem. The problem is we took out Saddam, we loosed all the ethnic strife in Iraq that gave the Iranians the opporunity to do what we couldn't do- restore order.
> 
> If anything, yesterday's attack has made the Iranians and Iraqis closer.  (We also killed Iraqis in that attack).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President of Iraq is very upset because it violated Iraq sovereignty and totally disrespected Iraq territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and what did you say when Obozo sent troops into Pakistan to take out OBL?    Was that an illegal invasion of a sovereign country?
Click to expand...


Obama sent troops to kill OBL wanted all over the world was an honor applauded around the world. With minor or no protests. We don’t see a war coming. 

Trump killed this dude in the middle of his impeachment. What a timing? 
Trump killed one bad dude....We are expecting a WAR. 
See the difference??


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

playtime said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.*
> 
> You need to read up more.
> 
> *i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.*
> 
> If it wasn't a treaty, and wasn't ratified by the Senate, it can be overturned without Senate input.
> 
> *the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.*
> 
> How many Senators "signed onto the agreement"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think the  IAEA  would lie about iran?  hmmmmm sounds just  W's reasoning.  are you saying obama did this all on his own & donny getting out was the best thing to do?
> 
> wow wow wow.  you go boy.  you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you think the IAEA would lie about iran?*
> 
> You think the IAEA  inspected any military sites?
> 
> *are you saying obama did this all on his own *
> 
> Of course not. He got a bunch of votes in the Senate.
> 
> How many exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't know what votes he got.  oh but  a 10 year pause vs  a few months really was a win for donny 'eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *don't know what votes he got. *
> 
> It's right there in your link.​
> _*September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> _
> *oh but  a 10 year pause vs  a few months really was a win for donny*
> 
> If you think Iran was going to pause for 10 years, you're dumber than you first appeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i read that.  i thought you were talking about further in the timeline that wasn't what c/p.  what are you whining about then re: senators signing on?
> 
> well -  whether that 10 yr pause ever was a fact or not - - -  doing what donny did sure made it impossible, 'eh?   how'z this all working out for us?
> 
> you think we are safer NOW  after his actions?   i bet you do, despite it all.  i bet you also believe that we paid iran for the deal  too.
Click to expand...


*i read that. i thought you were talking about further in the timeline that wasn't what c/p. what are you whining about then re: senators signing on?*

A non-treaty which looks like it received 42 votes in the Senate.
Which gave Iran billions and lifted restrictions on their economy, allowing them to continue to support terrorism and continue their nuclear program. 

*well -  whether that 10 yr pause ever was a fact or not - - -  doing what donny did sure made it impossible*

Trump's sanctions on Iran will make it more difficult to continue the nuclear programs that they were continuing under Obama's "agreement". Hopefully, the people will rise up again, and unlike that pussy Obama, who gave them zero support, the US will actually help them overthrow the mullahs.

*how'z this all working out for us?*

Better.

*you think we are safer NOW  after his actions? *

You think the fake agreement that didn't allow inspections at military sites made us safer?
Like I said, you're dumber than you first appeared.

*i bet you also believe that we paid iran for the deal  too.*

Pallets of cash in the middle of the night aren't nothing.
Not to mention freeing up assets frozen in banks around the world.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Educate yourself. *
> 
> Right back at ya.
> 
> https://www.nap.edu/catalog/12569/medical-isotope-production-without-highly-enriched-uranium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you realize that this article is about a recent development to substitute it, which is great if you can afford it. A third world country can't...
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have massive reserves of hydrocarbons and they're a terror state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) We don't want anyone burning hydrocarbons if they don't have to.
> 2) How do you define a "Terror State"?   I go back to my statement that one man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter.
> 
> We armed the Kurds.  The Turks consider them terrorists. We armed Bin Laden. That guy turned on us.  We armed the Contras, who smuggled drugs into the US and committed acts of terror in Central America.
> 
> Maybe we're the "Terror State".
Click to expand...


*Wow, you realize that this article is about a recent development to substitute it, which is great if you can afford it. A third world country can't...*

You realize that Iran doesn't want HEU to make radioisotopes, right?

*1) We don't want anyone burning hydrocarbons if they don't have to. *

In the case of Iran, that's the only thing we want them using for power.

*2) How do you define a "Terror State"?  *

Iran.

*I go back to my statement that one man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter. *

But you're a stupid twat.
​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about something...
> 
> Are we simply to allow threats around the world to fester until they become threats to us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question you should direct to your kind.
> 
> Iran is a threat especially when they acquire the ambition of nuclear arms. Then Trump came in without any solution NOTHING to offer to solve this problem except made it worse. Except we go to war.
> 
> Trump is a danger to Americans. He should be remove from the office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Then Trump came in without any solution NOTHING to offer to solve this problem except made it worse.*
> 
> Sounds like the sanctions have a chance of toppling the mullahs.
> 
> If Obama hadn't been such a weak twat the last time protests broke out, this might have been resolved before Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There’s always anti American protest in the Middle East.
> 
> 1. You cannot topple the mullah just because of sanctions. You only hurt ordinary people that are against the ( old hard liners) mullahs.
> 
> I already explained this. The younger generations  doesn’t like the existing regime. It took generations for the young generations to come to that level. Then stupid dumb sanctions changed all of that effecting peoples live, financially, food, medicine, jobs and regular daily need.
> 
> 2. Obama did a very good job slowing down the Iran nuclear program. Obama doesn’t want to go to war............. Trump STUPIDITY made the mullahs restart their nuclear program. In less than 2 years they have their toys. The only way to stop that now is we go to war.
> 
> America is not ready for another war in ME. If we go to war. WARMONGER people like you would be responsible and who voted for this president.
Click to expand...


*There’s always anti American protest in the Middle East.*

And currently anti-mullah protests.

* You cannot topple the mullah just because of sanctions. *

Why not?

*I already explained this. The younger generations  doesn’t like the existing regime. *

And imagine how much less they like them when they waste money on terror and nuclear programs and can't meet the needs of their people.

*Then stupid dumb sanctions changed all of that effecting peoples live, financially, food, medicine, jobs and regular daily need. *

And that can all change, once the mullahs hang.

* Obama did a very good job slowing down the Iran nuclear program.*

Why do you feel they slowed down their program?

*In less than 2 years they have their toys. The only way to stop that now is we go to war. *

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only ignorant assholes believed Iran would ever honor a treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - wrong.  it was a multi nation agreement that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying.  they were.  now your dotard president reneged, making 'america's word'  the same as 'shit'  & that there 10 yr pause -  , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation -   has now turned it into a few  mere months away path to nuclear weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranians were not complying with the agreement, they were enriching uranium and proceeding with their plans to develop nuclear bombs.   They were using the money Obozo gave them to fund muslim terrorists around the world.  they hoodwinked obama and he was too dumb to realize it.   The only thing those sand rats understand is massive force.   Fortunately the Iranian people are fed up with the radical mullahs and are protesting i the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true Dude. Totally incorrect. That’s what Trump ( or Bibi) told you which he has no single evidence NADA nothing.
> This guy is a total pathological liar. How can you even believe what he is saying? We have not heard any complaints from IAEA inspectors or other countries that sigh with the agreement about any violations......... Except from Trump.
> 
> Iranians has NOT enriched or advanced their nuclear program since Obama told them to STOP.
> 
> This is way too long to explain but I will make it short and easy for you. Okay? And I don’t fucking lie.
> 
> Iran started their nuclear ambitions a long time ago like in 50s. Fast forward. Then start enriching uranium in 2012. They are very close in making a nuclear weapons including the hard water facilities in Arak but it was on hold as part of Obama wonderful deal and can be completed in less than 6 months. And it will be completed this (at the courtesy of our president Trump) year.
> 
> Now to prove that you are incorrect and TOTALLY WRONG......... From 2012. If Iran was able to cheat or violate or enrich uranium.
> 
> Don’t you think they could have the bomb by now?
Click to expand...


*Iranians has NOT enriched or advanced their nuclear program since Obama told them to STOP. *

Awwww......aren't you special.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh - wrong.  it was a multi nation agreement that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying.  they were.  now your dotard president reneged, making 'america's word'  the same as 'shit'  & that there 10 yr pause -  , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation -   has now turned it into a few  mere months away path to nuclear weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * it was a multi nation agreement*
> 
> Cool story bro.
> 
> How many votes did it get in the US Senate?
> 
> * that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying. *
> 
> Inspections by Iranians? Or by Americans?
> Inspections everywhere, with no notice?
> *
> that there 10 yr pause - , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation*
> 
> They can thrive after they oust the mullahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not a story bruh, but facts.  read them & learn something.
> 
> *Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact Sheets & Briefs*
> 
> Last Reviewed:
> _November 2019_
> *Contact: *Kelsey Davenport, _Director for Nonproliferation Policy_, (202) 463-8270 x102
> 
> *Iran and six world powers known as the P5+1 (China, France, Germany, Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States) reached a historic nuclear deal on July 14, 2015 that limited Iran's nuclear program and enhanced monitoring in exchange for relief from nuclear sanctions.*
> 
> *April 14, 2015: *The Senate Foreign Relations Committee unanimously passes legislation authored by Senator Bob Corker (R-Tenn.) that will require the President to submit the deal to Congress for a vote of approval or disapproval. According to the legislation, the President will not be able to waive sanctions during the 30 day Congressional review period.
> 
> *March 9, 2015:* Senator Tom Cotton and 46 other senators sign an open letter to the Parliament of Iran. The letter warns that any deal reached without legislative approval could be revised by the next president “with the stroke of a pen.”
> 
> 
> *May 27, 2016: *The IAEA issues its quarterly report on Iran's implementation of the nuclear deal. The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits.
> 
> *July 19, 2015: *The Obama administration sends the comprehensive deal and supporting documents to Congress, beginning the 60 day review period mandated by the Iran Nuclear Deal Review Act.
> 
> *July 20, 2015: *The UN Security Council unanimously passes a resolution endorsing the nuclear deal and the lifting of UN Security Council nuclear sanctions once key steps are taken in the deal.
> 
> *August 15, 2015: *The IAEA confirms that Iran submitted documents and explanations to answer the agency's unresolved concerns about past activities that could be related to nuclear weapons development.
> 
> *September 2, 2015:* The 34th Senator announces support for the nuclear deal with Iran, meaning that Congress will not have the support to override a presidential veto on a resolution disapproving of the deal.
> 
> *September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> 
> *September 8, 2016:* The IAEA releases its third quarterly report since JCPOA implementation day, showing Iran continues to abide by its restrictions under the JCPOA. The report notes that Iran removed 96 IR-1 centrifuges from the storage area at Natanz to replace damaged centrifuges that were enriching uranium.
> 
> *November 8, 2016:* Donald Trump is elected as the 45th President of the United States. During the presidential campaign, Trump referred to the JCPOA as the worst deal ever negotiated and pledged to renegotiate it. The U.S.’s European allies in the P5+1 previously signaled they would resist efforts to renegotiate the deal.
> 
> *November 20, 2016:* IAEA releases its fourth quarterly report on Iranian nuclear program since JCPOA implementation day. The report notes that Iran had 130.1 metric tons of heavy water, slightly over the 130 metric tons permitted under the deal. The IAEA report says Iran plans to transfer heavy water out of the country.
> 
> *December 1, 2016:* Congress passes a 10-year extension of the Iran Sanctions Act (ISA), which becomes law on December 15th. Extension of the ISA is consistent with U.S. obligations under the JCPOA, although many of the ISA’s provisions are being waived under Washington’s commitments under the agreement.
> 
> *December 6, 2016:* IAEA verifies that all 11 metric tons of heavy water shipped out of Iran have reached their destination and are in storage, bringing Iran back within the limit on heavy water of 130 metric tons established by the JCPOA.
> 
> *2017*
> *January 12, 2017:* In his confirmation hearing for the position of Secretary of Defense, General Jim Mattis tells Congress that, while he believes the JCPOA is an imperfect agreement, “when America gives her word, we have to live up to it and work with our allies.” His remarks echo a previous statement in April, when he noted there is “no going back” on the deal absent a clear violation of the agreement.
> 
> Iran receives the first shipment in an order of 100 planes purchased from Airbus. Sanctions waived as part of the nuclear deal allow Iran to purchase new commercial aircraft.
> 
> *January 15, 2017:* IAEA verifies that Tehran has taken certain steps to remove infrastructure and excess centrifuges from Fordow within the necessary timeframe required by the JCPOA (one year after Implementation Day). Secretary of Energy Moniz releases a statement noting “Iran successfully met the milestone of removing excess centrifuges and infrastructure from Fordow, demonstrating that the deal continues to limit Iran’s nuclear program so as to provide confidence that Iran is not developing a nuclear weapon and maintain at least a one year breakout time.”
> 
> *August 31, 2017: *In its third quarterly report, the IAEA finds that as of Aug. 21, Iran’s stock of low-enriched uranium was 88.4 kg (194.89 pounds), well below a 202.8-kg limit, and the level of enrichment did not exceed a 3.67 percent cap. Iran’s stock of heavy water, stood at 111 tons, below the 130 ton limit.
> 
> *November 13, 2017: *The IAEA issues its fourth quarterly report for 2017 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.
> 
> *February 22, 2018:* The IAEA issues its first quarterly report for 2018 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit. As of Feb. 12, 2018, the quantity of Iran’s uranium enriched up to 3.67% U-235 was 109.5 kg. The report notes that Iran informed the agency of its intention to pursue naval nuclear propulsion in the future.
> [...]
> 
> Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran | Arms Control Association
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits. *
> 
> Certain sites?
> 
> *IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.*
> 
> What about US inspectors?
> What about locations on military sites?
> 
> I didn't see anything in your link about Senate votes to ratify a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran has 18 nuclear facilities and 9 other facilities monitored by IAEA.
> 
> Monitored by IAEA means & includes:
> 1. including satellite view.
> 2. mountain radiation (farts).
> 3. inspectors consist mostly Americans.
> 
> Military facilities are not included in the agreement to be inspected.
Click to expand...


*Iran has 18 nuclear facilities and 9 other facilities monitored by IAEA. *

How many were hidden the last time they promised to stop?

*Military facilities are not included in the agreement to be inspected.*

I wonder if they could have nuclear facilities on a military base?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits. *
> 
> Certain sites?
> 
> *IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.*
> 
> What about US inspectors?
> What about locations on military sites?
> 
> I didn't see anything in your link about Senate votes to ratify a treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.  i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.  it was not an EO like some dumbfuck tried peddling AND the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.*
> 
> You need to read up more.
> 
> *i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.*
> 
> If it wasn't a treaty, and wasn't ratified by the Senate, it can be overturned without Senate input.
> 
> *the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.*
> 
> How many Senators "signed onto the agreement"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think the  IAEA  would lie about iran?  hmmmmm sounds just  W's reasoning.  are you saying obama did this all on his own & donny getting out was the best thing to do?
> 
> wow wow wow.  you go boy.  you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you think the IAEA would lie about iran?*
> 
> You think the IAEA  inspected any military sites?
> 
> *are you saying obama did this all on his own *
> 
> Of course not. He got a bunch of votes in the Senate.
> 
> How many exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No IAEA are not allowed to inspect military sites.
> 
> Why do you want them to waste their time?
Click to expand...


Why do you trust the mullahs?


----------



## toobfreak

kyzr said:


> Its Iran's move, will they poke the tiger or tuck their tail and go home? How badly do they want to get thumped?



*And that really is the question, isn't it?*  Iran has been a deliberate antagonistic finger in the bear's eye for decades.  Sweet-talking them and kissing their ass didn't make them like us.  Now they could say to themselves:  "Cut our losses and leave well enough alone," or they can do the stupid thing and push this into a true all out war they have to know they will lose.  Trump has shown them that he can and is willing to kill them at will if need be.  It can't be good to be the Ayatollah right now knowing that at any given time, Donald can mail him a bomb right through his bedroom window on a moment's notice from 12,000 miles away.  We've shown these people we know just where they are at.  Don't you think every enemy of ours like Little Kim has taken notice of this?

The EASY THING TO DO is to just stop pressing the USA's buttons.  The only question now is whether Iran is smart enough.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think the  IAEA  would lie about iran?  hmmmmm sounds just  W's reasoning.  are you saying obama did this all on his own & donny getting out was the best thing to do?
> 
> wow wow wow.  you go boy.  you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you think the IAEA would lie about iran?*
> 
> You think the IAEA  inspected any military sites?
> 
> *are you saying obama did this all on his own *
> 
> Of course not. He got a bunch of votes in the Senate.
> 
> How many exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't know what votes he got.  oh but  a 10 year pause vs  a few months really was a win for donny 'eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *don't know what votes he got. *
> 
> It's right there in your link.​
> _*September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> _
> *oh but  a 10 year pause vs  a few months really was a win for donny*
> 
> If you think Iran was going to pause for 10 years, you're dumber than you first appeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i read that.  i thought you were talking about further in the timeline that wasn't what c/p.  what are you whining about then re: senators signing on?
> 
> well -  whether that 10 yr pause ever was a fact or not - - -  doing what donny did sure made it impossible, 'eh?   how'z this all working out for us?
> 
> you think we are safer NOW  after his actions?   i bet you do, despite it all.  i bet you also believe that we paid iran for the deal  too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *i read that. i thought you were talking about further in the timeline that wasn't what c/p. what are you whining about then re: senators signing on?*
> 
> A non-treaty which looks like it received 42 votes in the Senate.
> Which gave Iran billions and lifted restrictions on their economy, allowing them to continue to support terrorism and continue their nuclear program.
> 
> *well -  whether that 10 yr pause ever was a fact or not - - -  doing what donny did sure made it impossible*
> 
> **** Trump's sanctions on Iran will make it more difficult to continue the nuclear programs that they were continuing under Obama's "agreement". Hopefully, the people will rise up again, and unlike that pussy Obama, who gave them zero support, the US will actually help them overthrow the mullahs.
> 
> *how'z this all working out for us?*
> 
> Better.
> 
> *you think we are safer NOW  after his actions? *
> 
> You think the fake agreement that didn't allow inspections at military sites made us safer?
> Like I said, you're dumber than you first appeared.
> 
> *i bet you also believe that we paid iran for the deal  too.*
> 
> Pallets of cash in the middle of the night aren't nothing.
> Not to mention freeing up assets frozen in banks around the world.
Click to expand...


****Totally wrong. 
Your post consists several issues but let me concentrate on your Trump sanctions against Iran nuclear program. 

Trump sanctions DOES NOT stop or even slow down Iran nuclear program. That’s a fact. 
Show me a shred of evidence that Iran violated the agreement and show us an evidence that sanctions will slow down Iran program. 

How the fuck Trump can slow it form when they have ALL the ingredients?


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a treaty, Moron.
> 
> 
> It was an Executive Order.  The next President can shitcan EOs, which is what Trump did.
> 
> Get an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - wrong.  it was a multi nation agreement that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying.  they were.  now your dotard president reneged, making 'america's word'  the same as 'shit'  & that there 10 yr pause -  , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation -   has now turned it into a few  mere months away path to nuclear weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranians were not complying with the agreement, they were enriching uranium and proceeding with their plans to develop nuclear bombs.   They were using the money Obozo gave them to fund muslim terrorists around the world.  they hoodwinked obama and he was too dumb to realize it.   The only thing those sand rats understand is massive force.   Fortunately the Iranian people are fed up with the radical mullahs and are protesting i the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true Dude. Totally incorrect. That’s what Trump ( or Bibi) told you which he has no single evidence NADA nothing.
> This guy is a total pathological liar. How can you even believe what he is saying? We have not heard any complaints from IAEA inspectors or other countries that sigh with the agreement about any violations......... Except from Trump.
> 
> Iranians has NOT enriched or advanced their nuclear program since Obama told them to STOP.
> 
> This is way too long to explain but I will make it short and easy for you. Okay? And I don’t fucking lie.
> 
> Iran started their nuclear ambitions a long time ago like in 50s. Fast forward. Then start enriching uranium in 2012. They are very close in making a nuclear weapons including the hard water facilities in Arak but it was on hold as part of Obama wonderful deal and can be completed in less than 6 months. And it will be completed this (at the courtesy of our president Trump) year.
> 
> Now to prove that you are incorrect and TOTALLY WRONG......... From 2012. If Iran was able to cheat or violate or enrich uranium.
> 
> Don’t you think they could have the bomb by now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Iranians has NOT enriched or advanced their nuclear program since Obama told them to STOP. *
> 
> Awwww......aren't you special.
Click to expand...


I am very special far more advance than you. I can guarantee you that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about something...
> 
> Are we simply to allow threats around the world to fester until they become threats to us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question you should direct to your kind.
> 
> Iran is a threat especially when they acquire the ambition of nuclear arms. Then Trump came in without any solution NOTHING to offer to solve this problem except made it worse. Except we go to war.
> 
> Trump is a danger to Americans. He should be remove from the office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Then Trump came in without any solution NOTHING to offer to solve this problem except made it worse.*
> 
> Sounds like the sanctions have a chance of toppling the mullahs.
> 
> If Obama hadn't been such a weak twat the last time protests broke out, this might have been resolved before Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There’s always anti American protest in the Middle East.
> 
> 1. You cannot topple the mullah just because of sanctions. You only hurt ordinary people that are against the ( old hard liners) mullahs.
> 
> I already explained this. The younger generations  doesn’t like the existing regime. It took generations for the young generations to come to that level. Then stupid dumb sanctions changed all of that effecting peoples live, financially, food, medicine, jobs and regular daily need.
> 
> 2. Obama did a very good job slowing down the Iran nuclear program. Obama doesn’t want to go to war............. Trump STUPIDITY made the mullahs restart their nuclear program. In less than 2 years they have their toys. The only way to stop that now is we go to war.
> 
> America is not ready for another war in ME. If we go to war. WARMONGER people like you would be responsible and who voted for this president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There’s always anti American protest in the Middle East.*
> 
> And currently anti-mullah protests.
> 
> * You cannot topple the mullah just because of sanctions. *
> 
> Why not?
> 
> *I already explained this. The younger generations  doesn’t like the existing regime. *
> 
> And imagine how much less they like them when they waste money on terror and nuclear programs and can't meet the needs of their people.
> 
> *Then stupid dumb sanctions changed all of that effecting peoples live, financially, food, medicine, jobs and regular daily need. *
> 
> And that can all change, once the mullahs hang.
> 
> * Obama did a very good job slowing down the Iran nuclear program.*
> 
> Why do you feel they slowed down their program?
> 
> *In less than 2 years they have their toys. The only way to stop that now is we go to war. *
> 
> Sounds like a plan.
Click to expand...


You pick and choose and cherry pick my post to fit your agenda. 

Dude. Do your stupid post all over.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *you think the IAEA would lie about iran?*
> 
> You think the IAEA  inspected any military sites?
> 
> *are you saying obama did this all on his own *
> 
> Of course not. He got a bunch of votes in the Senate.
> 
> How many exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know what votes he got.  oh but  a 10 year pause vs  a few months really was a win for donny 'eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *don't know what votes he got. *
> 
> It's right there in your link.​
> _*September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> _
> *oh but  a 10 year pause vs  a few months really was a win for donny*
> 
> If you think Iran was going to pause for 10 years, you're dumber than you first appeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i read that.  i thought you were talking about further in the timeline that wasn't what c/p.  what are you whining about then re: senators signing on?
> 
> well -  whether that 10 yr pause ever was a fact or not - - -  doing what donny did sure made it impossible, 'eh?   how'z this all working out for us?
> 
> you think we are safer NOW  after his actions?   i bet you do, despite it all.  i bet you also believe that we paid iran for the deal  too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *i read that. i thought you were talking about further in the timeline that wasn't what c/p. what are you whining about then re: senators signing on?*
> 
> A non-treaty which looks like it received 42 votes in the Senate.
> Which gave Iran billions and lifted restrictions on their economy, allowing them to continue to support terrorism and continue their nuclear program.
> 
> *well -  whether that 10 yr pause ever was a fact or not - - -  doing what donny did sure made it impossible*
> 
> **** Trump's sanctions on Iran will make it more difficult to continue the nuclear programs that they were continuing under Obama's "agreement". Hopefully, the people will rise up again, and unlike that pussy Obama, who gave them zero support, the US will actually help them overthrow the mullahs.
> 
> *how'z this all working out for us?*
> 
> Better.
> 
> *you think we are safer NOW  after his actions? *
> 
> You think the fake agreement that didn't allow inspections at military sites made us safer?
> Like I said, you're dumber than you first appeared.
> 
> *i bet you also believe that we paid iran for the deal  too.*
> 
> Pallets of cash in the middle of the night aren't nothing.
> Not to mention freeing up assets frozen in banks around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ****Totally wrong.
> Your post consists several issues but let me concentrate on your Trump sanctions against Iran nuclear program.
> 
> Trump sanctions DOES NOT stop or even slow down Iran nuclear program. That’s a fact.
> Show me a shred of evidence that Iran violated the agreement and show us an evidence that sanctions will slow down Iran program.
> 
> How the fuck Trump can slow it form when they have ALL the ingredients?
Click to expand...


*Trump sanctions DOES NOT stop or even slow down Iran nuclear program. *

But Obama's "agreement" did?

*Show me a shred of evidence that Iran violated the agreement*

It's sweet that you believe the mullahs stopped....really sweet.

*show us an evidence that sanctions will slow down Iran program. *

They're full speed ahead, just like they were before Trump.
We can only hope their people rise up, with US support this time, and overthrow the mullahs.

*How the fuck Trump can slow it form when they have ALL the ingredients?*

Choking off their money doesn't help them, does it?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about something...
> 
> Are we simply to allow threats around the world to fester until they become threats to us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question you should direct to your kind.
> 
> Iran is a threat especially when they acquire the ambition of nuclear arms. Then Trump came in without any solution NOTHING to offer to solve this problem except made it worse. Except we go to war.
> 
> Trump is a danger to Americans. He should be remove from the office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Then Trump came in without any solution NOTHING to offer to solve this problem except made it worse.*
> 
> Sounds like the sanctions have a chance of toppling the mullahs.
> 
> If Obama hadn't been such a weak twat the last time protests broke out, this might have been resolved before Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There’s always anti American protest in the Middle East.
> 
> 1. You cannot topple the mullah just because of sanctions. You only hurt ordinary people that are against the ( old hard liners) mullahs.
> 
> I already explained this. The younger generations  doesn’t like the existing regime. It took generations for the young generations to come to that level. Then stupid dumb sanctions changed all of that effecting peoples live, financially, food, medicine, jobs and regular daily need.
> 
> 2. Obama did a very good job slowing down the Iran nuclear program. Obama doesn’t want to go to war............. Trump STUPIDITY made the mullahs restart their nuclear program. In less than 2 years they have their toys. The only way to stop that now is we go to war.
> 
> America is not ready for another war in ME. If we go to war. WARMONGER people like you would be responsible and who voted for this president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There’s always anti American protest in the Middle East.*
> 
> And currently anti-mullah protests.
> 
> * You cannot topple the mullah just because of sanctions. *
> 
> Why not?
> 
> *I already explained this. The younger generations  doesn’t like the existing regime. *
> 
> And imagine how much less they like them when they waste money on terror and nuclear programs and can't meet the needs of their people.
> 
> *Then stupid dumb sanctions changed all of that effecting peoples live, financially, food, medicine, jobs and regular daily need. *
> 
> And that can all change, once the mullahs hang.
> 
> * Obama did a very good job slowing down the Iran nuclear program.*
> 
> Why do you feel they slowed down their program?
> 
> *In less than 2 years they have their toys. The only way to stop that now is we go to war. *
> 
> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pick and choose and cherry pick my post to fit your agenda.
> 
> Dude. Do your stupid post all over.
Click to expand...

*You pick and choose and cherry pick my post to fit your agenda. *


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh - wrong.  it was a multi nation agreement that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying.  they were.  now your dotard president reneged, making 'america's word'  the same as 'shit'  & that there 10 yr pause -  , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation -   has now turned it into a few  mere months away path to nuclear weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * it was a multi nation agreement*
> 
> Cool story bro.
> 
> How many votes did it get in the US Senate?
> 
> * that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying. *
> 
> Inspections by Iranians? Or by Americans?
> Inspections everywhere, with no notice?
> *
> that there 10 yr pause - , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation*
> 
> They can thrive after they oust the mullahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not a story bruh, but facts.  read them & learn something.
> 
> *Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact Sheets & Briefs*
> 
> Last Reviewed:
> _November 2019_
> *Contact: *Kelsey Davenport, _Director for Nonproliferation Policy_, (202) 463-8270 x102
> 
> *Iran and six world powers known as the P5+1 (China, France, Germany, Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States) reached a historic nuclear deal on July 14, 2015 that limited Iran's nuclear program and enhanced monitoring in exchange for relief from nuclear sanctions.*
> 
> *April 14, 2015: *The Senate Foreign Relations Committee unanimously passes legislation authored by Senator Bob Corker (R-Tenn.) that will require the President to submit the deal to Congress for a vote of approval or disapproval. According to the legislation, the President will not be able to waive sanctions during the 30 day Congressional review period.
> 
> *March 9, 2015:* Senator Tom Cotton and 46 other senators sign an open letter to the Parliament of Iran. The letter warns that any deal reached without legislative approval could be revised by the next president “with the stroke of a pen.”
> 
> 
> *May 27, 2016: *The IAEA issues its quarterly report on Iran's implementation of the nuclear deal. The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits.
> 
> *July 19, 2015: *The Obama administration sends the comprehensive deal and supporting documents to Congress, beginning the 60 day review period mandated by the Iran Nuclear Deal Review Act.
> 
> *July 20, 2015: *The UN Security Council unanimously passes a resolution endorsing the nuclear deal and the lifting of UN Security Council nuclear sanctions once key steps are taken in the deal.
> 
> *August 15, 2015: *The IAEA confirms that Iran submitted documents and explanations to answer the agency's unresolved concerns about past activities that could be related to nuclear weapons development.
> 
> *September 2, 2015:* The 34th Senator announces support for the nuclear deal with Iran, meaning that Congress will not have the support to override a presidential veto on a resolution disapproving of the deal.
> 
> *September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> 
> *September 8, 2016:* The IAEA releases its third quarterly report since JCPOA implementation day, showing Iran continues to abide by its restrictions under the JCPOA. The report notes that Iran removed 96 IR-1 centrifuges from the storage area at Natanz to replace damaged centrifuges that were enriching uranium.
> 
> *November 8, 2016:* Donald Trump is elected as the 45th President of the United States. During the presidential campaign, Trump referred to the JCPOA as the worst deal ever negotiated and pledged to renegotiate it. The U.S.’s European allies in the P5+1 previously signaled they would resist efforts to renegotiate the deal.
> 
> *November 20, 2016:* IAEA releases its fourth quarterly report on Iranian nuclear program since JCPOA implementation day. The report notes that Iran had 130.1 metric tons of heavy water, slightly over the 130 metric tons permitted under the deal. The IAEA report says Iran plans to transfer heavy water out of the country.
> 
> *December 1, 2016:* Congress passes a 10-year extension of the Iran Sanctions Act (ISA), which becomes law on December 15th. Extension of the ISA is consistent with U.S. obligations under the JCPOA, although many of the ISA’s provisions are being waived under Washington’s commitments under the agreement.
> 
> *December 6, 2016:* IAEA verifies that all 11 metric tons of heavy water shipped out of Iran have reached their destination and are in storage, bringing Iran back within the limit on heavy water of 130 metric tons established by the JCPOA.
> 
> *2017*
> *January 12, 2017:* In his confirmation hearing for the position of Secretary of Defense, General Jim Mattis tells Congress that, while he believes the JCPOA is an imperfect agreement, “when America gives her word, we have to live up to it and work with our allies.” His remarks echo a previous statement in April, when he noted there is “no going back” on the deal absent a clear violation of the agreement.
> 
> Iran receives the first shipment in an order of 100 planes purchased from Airbus. Sanctions waived as part of the nuclear deal allow Iran to purchase new commercial aircraft.
> 
> *January 15, 2017:* IAEA verifies that Tehran has taken certain steps to remove infrastructure and excess centrifuges from Fordow within the necessary timeframe required by the JCPOA (one year after Implementation Day). Secretary of Energy Moniz releases a statement noting “Iran successfully met the milestone of removing excess centrifuges and infrastructure from Fordow, demonstrating that the deal continues to limit Iran’s nuclear program so as to provide confidence that Iran is not developing a nuclear weapon and maintain at least a one year breakout time.”
> 
> *August 31, 2017: *In its third quarterly report, the IAEA finds that as of Aug. 21, Iran’s stock of low-enriched uranium was 88.4 kg (194.89 pounds), well below a 202.8-kg limit, and the level of enrichment did not exceed a 3.67 percent cap. Iran’s stock of heavy water, stood at 111 tons, below the 130 ton limit.
> 
> *November 13, 2017: *The IAEA issues its fourth quarterly report for 2017 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.
> 
> *February 22, 2018:* The IAEA issues its first quarterly report for 2018 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit. As of Feb. 12, 2018, the quantity of Iran’s uranium enriched up to 3.67% U-235 was 109.5 kg. The report notes that Iran informed the agency of its intention to pursue naval nuclear propulsion in the future.
> [...]
> 
> Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran | Arms Control Association
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits. *
> 
> Certain sites?
> 
> *IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.*
> 
> What about US inspectors?
> What about locations on military sites?
> 
> I didn't see anything in your link about Senate votes to ratify a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran has 18 nuclear facilities and 9 other facilities monitored by IAEA.
> 
> Monitored by IAEA means & includes:
> 1. including satellite view.
> 2. mountain radiation (farts).
> 3. inspectors consist mostly Americans.
> 
> Military facilities are not included in the agreement to be inspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Iran has 18 nuclear facilities and 9 other facilities monitored by IAEA. *
> 
> How many were hidden the last time they promised to stop?
> 
> *Military facilities are not included in the agreement to be inspected.*
> 
> I wonder if they could have nuclear facilities on a military base?
Click to expand...


You are very ignorant. 

You make it sound that they just moved your septic tank. 
You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer. 

You make it sound that IAEA inspectors just used walking around with just meters...... THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE. 

Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours? 

You cannot hide a nuclear facility? You are talking about war heads that can be move around but they are not even that close.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.  i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.  it was not an EO like some dumbfuck tried peddling AND the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *if you read more - they said they were able to go into anywhere they wanted access.*
> 
> You need to read up more.
> 
> *i didn't say it was a treaty.  it was an agreement & we signed onto it.*
> 
> If it wasn't a treaty, and wasn't ratified by the Senate, it can be overturned without Senate input.
> 
> *the UN was involved.  that's serious shit & senators signed onto the agreement when it was implemented.*
> 
> How many Senators "signed onto the agreement"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think the  IAEA  would lie about iran?  hmmmmm sounds just  W's reasoning.  are you saying obama did this all on his own & donny getting out was the best thing to do?
> 
> wow wow wow.  you go boy.  you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you think the IAEA would lie about iran?*
> 
> You think the IAEA  inspected any military sites?
> 
> *are you saying obama did this all on his own *
> 
> Of course not. He got a bunch of votes in the Senate.
> 
> How many exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No IAEA are not allowed to inspect military sites.
> 
> Why do you want them to waste their time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you trust the mullahs?
Click to expand...


I trust our people that doing their jobs. 

I don’t trust Trump. He is nothing but a piece of shit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * it was a multi nation agreement*
> 
> Cool story bro.
> 
> How many votes did it get in the US Senate?
> 
> * that demanded inspections to make sure iran was complying. *
> 
> Inspections by Iranians? Or by Americans?
> Inspections everywhere, with no notice?
> *
> that there 10 yr pause - , that would give iran the opportunity to NOT create a nuke & turn into a once again thriving nation*
> 
> They can thrive after they oust the mullahs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not a story bruh, but facts.  read them & learn something.
> 
> *Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact Sheets & Briefs*
> 
> Last Reviewed:
> _November 2019_
> *Contact: *Kelsey Davenport, _Director for Nonproliferation Policy_, (202) 463-8270 x102
> 
> *Iran and six world powers known as the P5+1 (China, France, Germany, Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States) reached a historic nuclear deal on July 14, 2015 that limited Iran's nuclear program and enhanced monitoring in exchange for relief from nuclear sanctions.*
> 
> *April 14, 2015: *The Senate Foreign Relations Committee unanimously passes legislation authored by Senator Bob Corker (R-Tenn.) that will require the President to submit the deal to Congress for a vote of approval or disapproval. According to the legislation, the President will not be able to waive sanctions during the 30 day Congressional review period.
> 
> *March 9, 2015:* Senator Tom Cotton and 46 other senators sign an open letter to the Parliament of Iran. The letter warns that any deal reached without legislative approval could be revised by the next president “with the stroke of a pen.”
> 
> 
> *May 27, 2016: *The IAEA issues its quarterly report on Iran's implementation of the nuclear deal. The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits.
> 
> *July 19, 2015: *The Obama administration sends the comprehensive deal and supporting documents to Congress, beginning the 60 day review period mandated by the Iran Nuclear Deal Review Act.
> 
> *July 20, 2015: *The UN Security Council unanimously passes a resolution endorsing the nuclear deal and the lifting of UN Security Council nuclear sanctions once key steps are taken in the deal.
> 
> *August 15, 2015: *The IAEA confirms that Iran submitted documents and explanations to answer the agency's unresolved concerns about past activities that could be related to nuclear weapons development.
> 
> *September 2, 2015:* The 34th Senator announces support for the nuclear deal with Iran, meaning that Congress will not have the support to override a presidential veto on a resolution disapproving of the deal.
> 
> *September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> 
> *September 8, 2016:* The IAEA releases its third quarterly report since JCPOA implementation day, showing Iran continues to abide by its restrictions under the JCPOA. The report notes that Iran removed 96 IR-1 centrifuges from the storage area at Natanz to replace damaged centrifuges that were enriching uranium.
> 
> *November 8, 2016:* Donald Trump is elected as the 45th President of the United States. During the presidential campaign, Trump referred to the JCPOA as the worst deal ever negotiated and pledged to renegotiate it. The U.S.’s European allies in the P5+1 previously signaled they would resist efforts to renegotiate the deal.
> 
> *November 20, 2016:* IAEA releases its fourth quarterly report on Iranian nuclear program since JCPOA implementation day. The report notes that Iran had 130.1 metric tons of heavy water, slightly over the 130 metric tons permitted under the deal. The IAEA report says Iran plans to transfer heavy water out of the country.
> 
> *December 1, 2016:* Congress passes a 10-year extension of the Iran Sanctions Act (ISA), which becomes law on December 15th. Extension of the ISA is consistent with U.S. obligations under the JCPOA, although many of the ISA’s provisions are being waived under Washington’s commitments under the agreement.
> 
> *December 6, 2016:* IAEA verifies that all 11 metric tons of heavy water shipped out of Iran have reached their destination and are in storage, bringing Iran back within the limit on heavy water of 130 metric tons established by the JCPOA.
> 
> *2017*
> *January 12, 2017:* In his confirmation hearing for the position of Secretary of Defense, General Jim Mattis tells Congress that, while he believes the JCPOA is an imperfect agreement, “when America gives her word, we have to live up to it and work with our allies.” His remarks echo a previous statement in April, when he noted there is “no going back” on the deal absent a clear violation of the agreement.
> 
> Iran receives the first shipment in an order of 100 planes purchased from Airbus. Sanctions waived as part of the nuclear deal allow Iran to purchase new commercial aircraft.
> 
> *January 15, 2017:* IAEA verifies that Tehran has taken certain steps to remove infrastructure and excess centrifuges from Fordow within the necessary timeframe required by the JCPOA (one year after Implementation Day). Secretary of Energy Moniz releases a statement noting “Iran successfully met the milestone of removing excess centrifuges and infrastructure from Fordow, demonstrating that the deal continues to limit Iran’s nuclear program so as to provide confidence that Iran is not developing a nuclear weapon and maintain at least a one year breakout time.”
> 
> *August 31, 2017: *In its third quarterly report, the IAEA finds that as of Aug. 21, Iran’s stock of low-enriched uranium was 88.4 kg (194.89 pounds), well below a 202.8-kg limit, and the level of enrichment did not exceed a 3.67 percent cap. Iran’s stock of heavy water, stood at 111 tons, below the 130 ton limit.
> 
> *November 13, 2017: *The IAEA issues its fourth quarterly report for 2017 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.
> 
> *February 22, 2018:* The IAEA issues its first quarterly report for 2018 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit. As of Feb. 12, 2018, the quantity of Iran’s uranium enriched up to 3.67% U-235 was 109.5 kg. The report notes that Iran informed the agency of its intention to pursue naval nuclear propulsion in the future.
> [...]
> 
> Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran | Arms Control Association
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits. *
> 
> Certain sites?
> 
> *IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.*
> 
> What about US inspectors?
> What about locations on military sites?
> 
> I didn't see anything in your link about Senate votes to ratify a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran has 18 nuclear facilities and 9 other facilities monitored by IAEA.
> 
> Monitored by IAEA means & includes:
> 1. including satellite view.
> 2. mountain radiation (farts).
> 3. inspectors consist mostly Americans.
> 
> Military facilities are not included in the agreement to be inspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Iran has 18 nuclear facilities and 9 other facilities monitored by IAEA. *
> 
> How many were hidden the last time they promised to stop?
> 
> *Military facilities are not included in the agreement to be inspected.*
> 
> I wonder if they could have nuclear facilities on a military base?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant.
> 
> You make it sound that they just moved your septic tank.
> You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer.
> 
> You make it sound that IAEA inspectors just used walking around with just meters...... THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE.
> 
> Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours?
> 
> You cannot hide a nuclear facility? You are talking about war heads that can be move around but they are not even that close.
Click to expand...


*You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer. *

No inspections on military facilities, right?
What about secret nuclear facilities, it's not like Iran didn't do that before.

*THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE. *

So what?

*Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours? *

Hopefully they aren't as stupid as you.

*You cannot hide a nuclear facility? *

They did it before.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know what votes he got.  oh but  a 10 year pause vs  a few months really was a win for donny 'eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *don't know what votes he got. *
> 
> It's right there in your link.​
> _*September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> _
> *oh but  a 10 year pause vs  a few months really was a win for donny*
> 
> If you think Iran was going to pause for 10 years, you're dumber than you first appeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i read that.  i thought you were talking about further in the timeline that wasn't what c/p.  what are you whining about then re: senators signing on?
> 
> well -  whether that 10 yr pause ever was a fact or not - - -  doing what donny did sure made it impossible, 'eh?   how'z this all working out for us?
> 
> you think we are safer NOW  after his actions?   i bet you do, despite it all.  i bet you also believe that we paid iran for the deal  too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *i read that. i thought you were talking about further in the timeline that wasn't what c/p. what are you whining about then re: senators signing on?*
> 
> A non-treaty which looks like it received 42 votes in the Senate.
> Which gave Iran billions and lifted restrictions on their economy, allowing them to continue to support terrorism and continue their nuclear program.
> 
> *well -  whether that 10 yr pause ever was a fact or not - - -  doing what donny did sure made it impossible*
> 
> **** Trump's sanctions on Iran will make it more difficult to continue the nuclear programs that they were continuing under Obama's "agreement". Hopefully, the people will rise up again, and unlike that pussy Obama, who gave them zero support, the US will actually help them overthrow the mullahs.
> 
> *how'z this all working out for us?*
> 
> Better.
> 
> *you think we are safer NOW  after his actions? *
> 
> You think the fake agreement that didn't allow inspections at military sites made us safer?
> Like I said, you're dumber than you first appeared.
> 
> *i bet you also believe that we paid iran for the deal  too.*
> 
> Pallets of cash in the middle of the night aren't nothing.
> Not to mention freeing up assets frozen in banks around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ****Totally wrong.
> Your post consists several issues but let me concentrate on your Trump sanctions against Iran nuclear program.
> 
> Trump sanctions DOES NOT stop or even slow down Iran nuclear program. That’s a fact.
> Show me a shred of evidence that Iran violated the agreement and show us an evidence that sanctions will slow down Iran program.
> 
> How the fuck Trump can slow it form when they have ALL the ingredients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Trump sanctions DOES NOT stop or even slow down Iran nuclear program. *
> 
> But Obama's "agreement" did?
> 
> *Show me a shred of evidence that Iran violated the agreement*
> 
> It's sweet that you believe the mullahs stopped....really sweet.
> 
> *show us an evidence that sanctions will slow down Iran program. *
> 
> They're full speed ahead, just like they were before Trump.
> We can only hope their people rise up, with US support this time, and overthrow the mullahs.
> 
> *How the fuck Trump can slow it form when they have ALL the ingredients?*
> 
> Choking off their money doesn't help them, does it?
Click to expand...


You have no clue what you are talking about. ZERO none.


----------



## White 6

LA RAM FAN said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The results is what? Did they shiver or spit? Or scared?
> 
> Let me tell you the reality and I don’t fucking lie.
> 
> I’ve been to Tehran twice and I know lots of Iranians here and in Iran. They are good people that hate the reputations of supporting terrorism.
> The young generations do not like the old hard liners but they are scared of new revolutions to change the regime. Especially doesn’t know where and who to turns for support especially NOT this idiot Trump.
> But the Trump sanctions against ordinary Iranians that need food, medicines and other human essentials...... That doesn’t want to get involved. Are turning the tides of HATES towards Americans.
> 
> The numbers of chanting death to America is very small compared to general populations. The numbers after the sanctions will turn the whole country of hating America not only in Iran but Iraq and Syria. We supposed to get these good people to be on our side not against us.
> 
> It took generations to build that kind support then here comes this ugly dude who doesn’t know what he is doing wrecked and fuck it up.
> 
> 
> 
> then the people within Iran need to take out the leaders to allow money back in.  It's what the US wants.  you don't get it though, cause you're too blind to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough shit does not solve this kind of problem with foreign countries. ME is not America.
> Try to remember that. Sanctions against people will create more enemies for generations to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then why do demofks always push for sanctions?  you don't care about russian people who live in a country with sanctions?  it's a ball of twine you're tangled up in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant and stupid.
> 
> 1. Russia is an enemy and only country to that can eradicate US in the face of the earth.
> 
> 2. Putin rape our democracy that you and others supported.
> 
> 3. Russia deserves to be punished.
> 
> 4. Russians will is like self sufficient and does not suffer as much like the Iranians.
> 
> 5. Its bipartisan that pushes sanctions against Russia not just democrats. Then Trump always objected especially against any oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant and stupid.
> 
> you really need to look in the mirror when making this statement.
> 
> the ignorance of the brainwashed sheep who listens to the corporate controlled media. hate to break your heart but OUR government is the most corrupt government on the planet,they are always starting wars with other countrys that did nothing to them. you obviously only listen to our corporate controlled media and what our corrupt school system taught you that this is a free country unable to understand it is a facist dictatership. has been since 1913.
> 
> most countrys love Putin because he a man of world peace which is WHY our government hates him and would love to wipe russia off the map of existance.
Click to expand...


Put down that vodka bottle comrade.  Nobody loves Putin but Putin and Trump.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question you should direct to your kind.
> 
> Iran is a threat especially when they acquire the ambition of nuclear arms. Then Trump came in without any solution NOTHING to offer to solve this problem except made it worse. Except we go to war.
> 
> Trump is a danger to Americans. He should be remove from the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then Trump came in without any solution NOTHING to offer to solve this problem except made it worse.*
> 
> Sounds like the sanctions have a chance of toppling the mullahs.
> 
> If Obama hadn't been such a weak twat the last time protests broke out, this might have been resolved before Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There’s always anti American protest in the Middle East.
> 
> 1. You cannot topple the mullah just because of sanctions. You only hurt ordinary people that are against the ( old hard liners) mullahs.
> 
> I already explained this. The younger generations  doesn’t like the existing regime. It took generations for the young generations to come to that level. Then stupid dumb sanctions changed all of that effecting peoples live, financially, food, medicine, jobs and regular daily need.
> 
> 2. Obama did a very good job slowing down the Iran nuclear program. Obama doesn’t want to go to war............. Trump STUPIDITY made the mullahs restart their nuclear program. In less than 2 years they have their toys. The only way to stop that now is we go to war.
> 
> America is not ready for another war in ME. If we go to war. WARMONGER people like you would be responsible and who voted for this president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There’s always anti American protest in the Middle East.*
> 
> And currently anti-mullah protests.
> 
> * You cannot topple the mullah just because of sanctions. *
> 
> Why not?
> 
> *I already explained this. The younger generations  doesn’t like the existing regime. *
> 
> And imagine how much less they like them when they waste money on terror and nuclear programs and can't meet the needs of their people.
> 
> *Then stupid dumb sanctions changed all of that effecting peoples live, financially, food, medicine, jobs and regular daily need. *
> 
> And that can all change, once the mullahs hang.
> 
> * Obama did a very good job slowing down the Iran nuclear program.*
> 
> Why do you feel they slowed down their program?
> 
> *In less than 2 years they have their toys. The only way to stop that now is we go to war. *
> 
> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pick and choose and cherry pick my post to fit your agenda.
> 
> Dude. Do your stupid post all over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You pick and choose and cherry pick my post to fit your agenda. *
> 
> View attachment 298559
Click to expand...


It just shows you don’t have a clue of what you are saying. 
Just pure ignorant.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *don't know what votes he got. *
> 
> It's right there in your link.​
> _*September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> _
> *oh but  a 10 year pause vs  a few months really was a win for donny*
> 
> If you think Iran was going to pause for 10 years, you're dumber than you first appeared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i read that.  i thought you were talking about further in the timeline that wasn't what c/p.  what are you whining about then re: senators signing on?
> 
> well -  whether that 10 yr pause ever was a fact or not - - -  doing what donny did sure made it impossible, 'eh?   how'z this all working out for us?
> 
> you think we are safer NOW  after his actions?   i bet you do, despite it all.  i bet you also believe that we paid iran for the deal  too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *i read that. i thought you were talking about further in the timeline that wasn't what c/p. what are you whining about then re: senators signing on?*
> 
> A non-treaty which looks like it received 42 votes in the Senate.
> Which gave Iran billions and lifted restrictions on their economy, allowing them to continue to support terrorism and continue their nuclear program.
> 
> *well -  whether that 10 yr pause ever was a fact or not - - -  doing what donny did sure made it impossible*
> 
> **** Trump's sanctions on Iran will make it more difficult to continue the nuclear programs that they were continuing under Obama's "agreement". Hopefully, the people will rise up again, and unlike that pussy Obama, who gave them zero support, the US will actually help them overthrow the mullahs.
> 
> *how'z this all working out for us?*
> 
> Better.
> 
> *you think we are safer NOW  after his actions? *
> 
> You think the fake agreement that didn't allow inspections at military sites made us safer?
> Like I said, you're dumber than you first appeared.
> 
> *i bet you also believe that we paid iran for the deal  too.*
> 
> Pallets of cash in the middle of the night aren't nothing.
> Not to mention freeing up assets frozen in banks around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ****Totally wrong.
> Your post consists several issues but let me concentrate on your Trump sanctions against Iran nuclear program.
> 
> Trump sanctions DOES NOT stop or even slow down Iran nuclear program. That’s a fact.
> Show me a shred of evidence that Iran violated the agreement and show us an evidence that sanctions will slow down Iran program.
> 
> How the fuck Trump can slow it form when they have ALL the ingredients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Trump sanctions DOES NOT stop or even slow down Iran nuclear program. *
> 
> But Obama's "agreement" did?
> 
> *Show me a shred of evidence that Iran violated the agreement*
> 
> It's sweet that you believe the mullahs stopped....really sweet.
> 
> *show us an evidence that sanctions will slow down Iran program. *
> 
> They're full speed ahead, just like they were before Trump.
> We can only hope their people rise up, with US support this time, and overthrow the mullahs.
> 
> *How the fuck Trump can slow it form when they have ALL the ingredients?*
> 
> Choking off their money doesn't help them, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no clue what you are talking about. ZERO none.
Click to expand...


Hey, if the terror supporting mullahs have your trust...…...good for you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Then Trump came in without any solution NOTHING to offer to solve this problem except made it worse.*
> 
> Sounds like the sanctions have a chance of toppling the mullahs.
> 
> If Obama hadn't been such a weak twat the last time protests broke out, this might have been resolved before Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s always anti American protest in the Middle East.
> 
> 1. You cannot topple the mullah just because of sanctions. You only hurt ordinary people that are against the ( old hard liners) mullahs.
> 
> I already explained this. The younger generations  doesn’t like the existing regime. It took generations for the young generations to come to that level. Then stupid dumb sanctions changed all of that effecting peoples live, financially, food, medicine, jobs and regular daily need.
> 
> 2. Obama did a very good job slowing down the Iran nuclear program. Obama doesn’t want to go to war............. Trump STUPIDITY made the mullahs restart their nuclear program. In less than 2 years they have their toys. The only way to stop that now is we go to war.
> 
> America is not ready for another war in ME. If we go to war. WARMONGER people like you would be responsible and who voted for this president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There’s always anti American protest in the Middle East.*
> 
> And currently anti-mullah protests.
> 
> * You cannot topple the mullah just because of sanctions. *
> 
> Why not?
> 
> *I already explained this. The younger generations  doesn’t like the existing regime. *
> 
> And imagine how much less they like them when they waste money on terror and nuclear programs and can't meet the needs of their people.
> 
> *Then stupid dumb sanctions changed all of that effecting peoples live, financially, food, medicine, jobs and regular daily need. *
> 
> And that can all change, once the mullahs hang.
> 
> * Obama did a very good job slowing down the Iran nuclear program.*
> 
> Why do you feel they slowed down their program?
> 
> *In less than 2 years they have their toys. The only way to stop that now is we go to war. *
> 
> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pick and choose and cherry pick my post to fit your agenda.
> 
> Dude. Do your stupid post all over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You pick and choose and cherry pick my post to fit your agenda. *
> 
> View attachment 298559
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just shows you don’t have a clue of what you are saying.
> Just pure ignorant.
Click to expand...


The bad guys promised to not be bad...….what could go wrong?


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not a story bruh, but facts.  read them & learn something.
> 
> *Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact Sheets & Briefs*
> 
> Last Reviewed:
> _November 2019_
> *Contact: *Kelsey Davenport, _Director for Nonproliferation Policy_, (202) 463-8270 x102
> 
> *Iran and six world powers known as the P5+1 (China, France, Germany, Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States) reached a historic nuclear deal on July 14, 2015 that limited Iran's nuclear program and enhanced monitoring in exchange for relief from nuclear sanctions.*
> 
> *April 14, 2015: *The Senate Foreign Relations Committee unanimously passes legislation authored by Senator Bob Corker (R-Tenn.) that will require the President to submit the deal to Congress for a vote of approval or disapproval. According to the legislation, the President will not be able to waive sanctions during the 30 day Congressional review period.
> 
> *March 9, 2015:* Senator Tom Cotton and 46 other senators sign an open letter to the Parliament of Iran. The letter warns that any deal reached without legislative approval could be revised by the next president “with the stroke of a pen.”
> 
> 
> *May 27, 2016: *The IAEA issues its quarterly report on Iran's implementation of the nuclear deal. The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits.
> 
> *July 19, 2015: *The Obama administration sends the comprehensive deal and supporting documents to Congress, beginning the 60 day review period mandated by the Iran Nuclear Deal Review Act.
> 
> *July 20, 2015: *The UN Security Council unanimously passes a resolution endorsing the nuclear deal and the lifting of UN Security Council nuclear sanctions once key steps are taken in the deal.
> 
> *August 15, 2015: *The IAEA confirms that Iran submitted documents and explanations to answer the agency's unresolved concerns about past activities that could be related to nuclear weapons development.
> 
> *September 2, 2015:* The 34th Senator announces support for the nuclear deal with Iran, meaning that Congress will not have the support to override a presidential veto on a resolution disapproving of the deal.
> 
> *September 8, 2015: *Four additional Senators announce that they will support the nuclear deal with Iran, bringing the total number to 42. This important milestone will prevent the Senate from reaching the 60 vote threshold required for ending debate and moving to vote on a resolution of disapproval.
> 
> *September 8, 2016:* The IAEA releases its third quarterly report since JCPOA implementation day, showing Iran continues to abide by its restrictions under the JCPOA. The report notes that Iran removed 96 IR-1 centrifuges from the storage area at Natanz to replace damaged centrifuges that were enriching uranium.
> 
> *November 8, 2016:* Donald Trump is elected as the 45th President of the United States. During the presidential campaign, Trump referred to the JCPOA as the worst deal ever negotiated and pledged to renegotiate it. The U.S.’s European allies in the P5+1 previously signaled they would resist efforts to renegotiate the deal.
> 
> *November 20, 2016:* IAEA releases its fourth quarterly report on Iranian nuclear program since JCPOA implementation day. The report notes that Iran had 130.1 metric tons of heavy water, slightly over the 130 metric tons permitted under the deal. The IAEA report says Iran plans to transfer heavy water out of the country.
> 
> *December 1, 2016:* Congress passes a 10-year extension of the Iran Sanctions Act (ISA), which becomes law on December 15th. Extension of the ISA is consistent with U.S. obligations under the JCPOA, although many of the ISA’s provisions are being waived under Washington’s commitments under the agreement.
> 
> *December 6, 2016:* IAEA verifies that all 11 metric tons of heavy water shipped out of Iran have reached their destination and are in storage, bringing Iran back within the limit on heavy water of 130 metric tons established by the JCPOA.
> 
> *2017*
> *January 12, 2017:* In his confirmation hearing for the position of Secretary of Defense, General Jim Mattis tells Congress that, while he believes the JCPOA is an imperfect agreement, “when America gives her word, we have to live up to it and work with our allies.” His remarks echo a previous statement in April, when he noted there is “no going back” on the deal absent a clear violation of the agreement.
> 
> Iran receives the first shipment in an order of 100 planes purchased from Airbus. Sanctions waived as part of the nuclear deal allow Iran to purchase new commercial aircraft.
> 
> *January 15, 2017:* IAEA verifies that Tehran has taken certain steps to remove infrastructure and excess centrifuges from Fordow within the necessary timeframe required by the JCPOA (one year after Implementation Day). Secretary of Energy Moniz releases a statement noting “Iran successfully met the milestone of removing excess centrifuges and infrastructure from Fordow, demonstrating that the deal continues to limit Iran’s nuclear program so as to provide confidence that Iran is not developing a nuclear weapon and maintain at least a one year breakout time.”
> 
> *August 31, 2017: *In its third quarterly report, the IAEA finds that as of Aug. 21, Iran’s stock of low-enriched uranium was 88.4 kg (194.89 pounds), well below a 202.8-kg limit, and the level of enrichment did not exceed a 3.67 percent cap. Iran’s stock of heavy water, stood at 111 tons, below the 130 ton limit.
> 
> *November 13, 2017: *The IAEA issues its fourth quarterly report for 2017 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.
> 
> *February 22, 2018:* The IAEA issues its first quarterly report for 2018 on Iran's implementation of the JCPOA. IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano tells the agency's Board of Governors that the nuclear-related commitments are being implemented and that IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit. As of Feb. 12, 2018, the quantity of Iran’s uranium enriched up to 3.67% U-235 was 109.5 kg. The report notes that Iran informed the agency of its intention to pursue naval nuclear propulsion in the future.
> [...]
> 
> Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran | Arms Control Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits. *
> 
> Certain sites?
> 
> *IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.*
> 
> What about US inspectors?
> What about locations on military sites?
> 
> I didn't see anything in your link about Senate votes to ratify a treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran has 18 nuclear facilities and 9 other facilities monitored by IAEA.
> 
> Monitored by IAEA means & includes:
> 1. including satellite view.
> 2. mountain radiation (farts).
> 3. inspectors consist mostly Americans.
> 
> Military facilities are not included in the agreement to be inspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Iran has 18 nuclear facilities and 9 other facilities monitored by IAEA. *
> 
> How many were hidden the last time they promised to stop?
> 
> *Military facilities are not included in the agreement to be inspected.*
> 
> I wonder if they could have nuclear facilities on a military base?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant.
> 
> You make it sound that they just moved your septic tank.
> You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer.
> 
> You make it sound that IAEA inspectors just used walking around with just meters...... THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE.
> 
> Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours?
> 
> You cannot hide a nuclear facility? You are talking about war heads that can be move around but they are not even that close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer. *
> 
> No inspections on military facilities, right?
> What about secret nuclear facilities, it's not like Iran didn't do that before.
> 
> *THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE. *
> 
> So what?
> 
> *Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours? *
> 
> Hopefully they aren't as stupid as you.
> 
> *You cannot hide a nuclear facility? *
> 
> They did it before.
Click to expand...


Stupid as me? I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs. 

So far you have not contributed anything except your ignorance and stupidity. Dude grow the fuck up/

You want to go to war... You don’t even understand the global economic impact and here at home just because of this lousy inept POTUS.


----------



## White 6

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Obama's personal Un-Constitutional Treaty he bypassed Congress - violating the Separation of Powers to do?!
> 
> Trump did not 'violate' it. He chose not to honor / take part in an In-Constitutional treaty between Barry & Iran.
> 
> 
> Iran was violating Obama's personal In-Constitutional Treaty before Obama signed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your other options in stopping Iran acquiring nuclear arms? Without Obama they could have nearly completed their program.
> The Arak facilities to make hard water can be completed in less than 6 months. All of those are at least on hold.
> 
> Trump is nothing but full of shit. Now Iran is escalating the build up of their nuclear weapons.
> So tell me what and where is Trump accomplishment in this dilemma he created? Did Iran stop?
> 
> If Iran gets their nuclear weapons. Fucking idiot Trump has to be blame.
> 
> This bothers me how a BIG Liar you are. Trump decided not honor the agreement with our allies to slow down Iran nuclear program. You have to be real stupid to say that
> 
> Do NOT give me any of your lying links.
Click to expand...

You did not ask me, but I'll give you an option.  Sell air refueling capability to a Israel, wash our hand, hold our nose, and stand back.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> i read that.  i thought you were talking about further in the timeline that wasn't what c/p.  what are you whining about then re: senators signing on?
> 
> well -  whether that 10 yr pause ever was a fact or not - - -  doing what donny did sure made it impossible, 'eh?   how'z this all working out for us?
> 
> you think we are safer NOW  after his actions?   i bet you do, despite it all.  i bet you also believe that we paid iran for the deal  too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i read that. i thought you were talking about further in the timeline that wasn't what c/p. what are you whining about then re: senators signing on?*
> 
> A non-treaty which looks like it received 42 votes in the Senate.
> Which gave Iran billions and lifted restrictions on their economy, allowing them to continue to support terrorism and continue their nuclear program.
> 
> *well -  whether that 10 yr pause ever was a fact or not - - -  doing what donny did sure made it impossible*
> 
> **** Trump's sanctions on Iran will make it more difficult to continue the nuclear programs that they were continuing under Obama's "agreement". Hopefully, the people will rise up again, and unlike that pussy Obama, who gave them zero support, the US will actually help them overthrow the mullahs.
> 
> *how'z this all working out for us?*
> 
> Better.
> 
> *you think we are safer NOW  after his actions? *
> 
> You think the fake agreement that didn't allow inspections at military sites made us safer?
> Like I said, you're dumber than you first appeared.
> 
> *i bet you also believe that we paid iran for the deal  too.*
> 
> Pallets of cash in the middle of the night aren't nothing.
> Not to mention freeing up assets frozen in banks around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ****Totally wrong.
> Your post consists several issues but let me concentrate on your Trump sanctions against Iran nuclear program.
> 
> Trump sanctions DOES NOT stop or even slow down Iran nuclear program. That’s a fact.
> Show me a shred of evidence that Iran violated the agreement and show us an evidence that sanctions will slow down Iran program.
> 
> How the fuck Trump can slow it form when they have ALL the ingredients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Trump sanctions DOES NOT stop or even slow down Iran nuclear program. *
> 
> But Obama's "agreement" did?
> 
> *Show me a shred of evidence that Iran violated the agreement*
> 
> It's sweet that you believe the mullahs stopped....really sweet.
> 
> *show us an evidence that sanctions will slow down Iran program. *
> 
> They're full speed ahead, just like they were before Trump.
> We can only hope their people rise up, with US support this time, and overthrow the mullahs.
> 
> *How the fuck Trump can slow it form when they have ALL the ingredients?*
> 
> Choking off their money doesn't help them, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no clue what you are talking about. ZERO none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, if the terror supporting mullahs have your trust...…...good for you.
Click to expand...


That is NOT my point. 

I am talking about how ignorant are you with nuclear program and process. 
And Trump stupid move and sanctions.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The report shows Iran is abiding by restrictions under the agreement and inspectors have been able to access certain Iranian sites using complimentary access visits. *
> 
> Certain sites?
> 
> *IAEA inspectors have had access to all locations they have needed to visit.*
> 
> What about US inspectors?
> What about locations on military sites?
> 
> I didn't see anything in your link about Senate votes to ratify a treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has 18 nuclear facilities and 9 other facilities monitored by IAEA.
> 
> Monitored by IAEA means & includes:
> 1. including satellite view.
> 2. mountain radiation (farts).
> 3. inspectors consist mostly Americans.
> 
> Military facilities are not included in the agreement to be inspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Iran has 18 nuclear facilities and 9 other facilities monitored by IAEA. *
> 
> How many were hidden the last time they promised to stop?
> 
> *Military facilities are not included in the agreement to be inspected.*
> 
> I wonder if they could have nuclear facilities on a military base?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant.
> 
> You make it sound that they just moved your septic tank.
> You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer.
> 
> You make it sound that IAEA inspectors just used walking around with just meters...... THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE.
> 
> Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours?
> 
> You cannot hide a nuclear facility? You are talking about war heads that can be move around but they are not even that close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer. *
> 
> No inspections on military facilities, right?
> What about secret nuclear facilities, it's not like Iran didn't do that before.
> 
> *THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE. *
> 
> So what?
> 
> *Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours? *
> 
> Hopefully they aren't as stupid as you.
> 
> *You cannot hide a nuclear facility? *
> 
> They did it before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid as me? I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs.
> 
> So far you have not contributed anything except your ignorance and stupidity. Dude grow the fuck up/
> 
> You want to go to war... You don’t even understand the global economic impact and here at home just because of this lousy inept POTUS.
Click to expand...

* I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs. *

Do you remember the last time they promised to stop their nuclear program, and one of their
secret nuclear facilities was exposed?

Only morons would trust that evil regime.

Oh, there you are.......


----------



## charwin95

White 6 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I MEAN REALLY? Trump violated the treaty. How can you be so stupid and ignorant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Obama's personal Un-Constitutional Treaty he bypassed Congress - violating the Separation of Powers to do?!
> 
> Trump did not 'violate' it. He chose not to honor / take part in an In-Constitutional treaty between Barry & Iran.
> 
> 
> Iran was violating Obama's personal In-Constitutional Treaty before Obama signed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your other options in stopping Iran acquiring nuclear arms? Without Obama they could have nearly completed their program.
> The Arak facilities to make hard water can be completed in less than 6 months. All of those are at least on hold.
> 
> Trump is nothing but full of shit. Now Iran is escalating the build up of their nuclear weapons.
> So tell me what and where is Trump accomplishment in this dilemma he created? Did Iran stop?
> 
> If Iran gets their nuclear weapons. Fucking idiot Trump has to be blame.
> 
> This bothers me how a BIG Liar you are. Trump decided not honor the agreement with our allies to slow down Iran nuclear program. You have to be real stupid to say that
> 
> Do NOT give me any of your lying links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not ask me, but I'll give you an option.  Sell air refueling capability to a Israel, wash our hand, hold our nose, and stand back.
Click to expand...


I’ll let you know when you are qualified to talk to me.


----------



## irosie91

for the record-------we are not going to war with Iran.   HOWEVER if we do not
RESPOND TO THEIR ATROCITIES VIA THEIR PROXIES-----like Hezbollah---
(Lebanon, yemen, Syria,etc)  and their maritime crimes------<<< THAT WOULD 
BE STUPID


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has 18 nuclear facilities and 9 other facilities monitored by IAEA.
> 
> Monitored by IAEA means & includes:
> 1. including satellite view.
> 2. mountain radiation (farts).
> 3. inspectors consist mostly Americans.
> 
> Military facilities are not included in the agreement to be inspected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran has 18 nuclear facilities and 9 other facilities monitored by IAEA. *
> 
> How many were hidden the last time they promised to stop?
> 
> *Military facilities are not included in the agreement to be inspected.*
> 
> I wonder if they could have nuclear facilities on a military base?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant.
> 
> You make it sound that they just moved your septic tank.
> You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer.
> 
> You make it sound that IAEA inspectors just used walking around with just meters...... THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE.
> 
> Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours?
> 
> You cannot hide a nuclear facility? You are talking about war heads that can be move around but they are not even that close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer. *
> 
> No inspections on military facilities, right?
> What about secret nuclear facilities, it's not like Iran didn't do that before.
> 
> *THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE. *
> 
> So what?
> 
> *Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours? *
> 
> Hopefully they aren't as stupid as you.
> 
> *You cannot hide a nuclear facility? *
> 
> They did it before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid as me? I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs.
> 
> So far you have not contributed anything except your ignorance and stupidity. Dude grow the fuck up/
> 
> You want to go to war... You don’t even understand the global economic impact and here at home just because of this lousy inept POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs. *
> 
> Do you remember the last time they promised to stop their nuclear program, and one of their
> secret nuclear facilities was exposed?
> 
> Only morons would trust that evil regime.
> 
> Oh, there you are.......
Click to expand...


Moron? You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.

Who told you that? Let me guess. Trump and Alex Jones? That’s very funny.


----------



## charwin95

irosie91 said:


> for the record-------we are not going to war with Iran.   HOWEVER if we do not
> RESPOND TO THEIR ATROCITIES VIA THEIR PROXIES-----like Hezbollah---
> (Lebanon, yemen, Syria,etc)  and their maritime crimes------<<< THAT WOULD
> BE STUPID



With MORON in the WH? You wanna bet?


----------



## irosie91

charwin95 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record-------we are not going to war with Iran.   HOWEVER if we do not
> RESPOND TO THEIR ATROCITIES VIA THEIR PROXIES-----like Hezbollah---
> (Lebanon, yemen, Syria,etc)  and their maritime crimes------<<< THAT WOULD
> BE STUPID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With MORON in the WH? You wanna bet?
Click to expand...


wanna bet what?      so far  "moron"   has been ON POINT


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran has 18 nuclear facilities and 9 other facilities monitored by IAEA. *
> 
> How many were hidden the last time they promised to stop?
> 
> *Military facilities are not included in the agreement to be inspected.*
> 
> I wonder if they could have nuclear facilities on a military base?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant.
> 
> You make it sound that they just moved your septic tank.
> You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer.
> 
> You make it sound that IAEA inspectors just used walking around with just meters...... THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE.
> 
> Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours?
> 
> You cannot hide a nuclear facility? You are talking about war heads that can be move around but they are not even that close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer. *
> 
> No inspections on military facilities, right?
> What about secret nuclear facilities, it's not like Iran didn't do that before.
> 
> *THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE. *
> 
> So what?
> 
> *Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours? *
> 
> Hopefully they aren't as stupid as you.
> 
> *You cannot hide a nuclear facility? *
> 
> They did it before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid as me? I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs.
> 
> So far you have not contributed anything except your ignorance and stupidity. Dude grow the fuck up/
> 
> You want to go to war... You don’t even understand the global economic impact and here at home just because of this lousy inept POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs. *
> 
> Do you remember the last time they promised to stop their nuclear program, and one of their
> secret nuclear facilities was exposed?
> 
> Only morons would trust that evil regime.
> 
> Oh, there you are.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron? You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Who told you that? Let me guess. Trump and Alex Jones? That’s very funny.
Click to expand...


*You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.*

You are a good example of a moron believing Obama's removal of sanctions will slow down Iran.


----------



## charwin95

irosie91 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record-------we are not going to war with Iran.   HOWEVER if we do not
> RESPOND TO THEIR ATROCITIES VIA THEIR PROXIES-----like Hezbollah---
> (Lebanon, yemen, Syria,etc)  and their maritime crimes------<<< THAT WOULD
> BE STUPID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With MORON in the WH? You wanna bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet what?      so far  "moron"   has been ON POINT
Click to expand...


What? You just said we are not going to war with Iran. 

He just picked 52 sites inside Iran to bomb.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant.
> 
> You make it sound that they just moved your septic tank.
> You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer.
> 
> You make it sound that IAEA inspectors just used walking around with just meters...... THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE.
> 
> Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours?
> 
> You cannot hide a nuclear facility? You are talking about war heads that can be move around but they are not even that close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer. *
> 
> No inspections on military facilities, right?
> What about secret nuclear facilities, it's not like Iran didn't do that before.
> 
> *THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE. *
> 
> So what?
> 
> *Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours? *
> 
> Hopefully they aren't as stupid as you.
> 
> *You cannot hide a nuclear facility? *
> 
> They did it before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid as me? I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs.
> 
> So far you have not contributed anything except your ignorance and stupidity. Dude grow the fuck up/
> 
> You want to go to war... You don’t even understand the global economic impact and here at home just because of this lousy inept POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs. *
> 
> Do you remember the last time they promised to stop their nuclear program, and one of their
> secret nuclear facilities was exposed?
> 
> Only morons would trust that evil regime.
> 
> Oh, there you are.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron? You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Who told you that? Let me guess. Trump and Alex Jones? That’s very funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.*
> 
> You are a good example of a moron believing Obama's removal of sanctions will slow down Iran.
Click to expand...


Well Dude? Since 2012..... Did Iran program progress? Did IAEA sent you any violations? Deeeeeeeng. You are very dumb. 
And Do not stare at my post. Read it.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant.
> 
> You make it sound that they just moved your septic tank.
> You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer.
> 
> You make it sound that IAEA inspectors just used walking around with just meters...... THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE.
> 
> Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours?
> 
> You cannot hide a nuclear facility? You are talking about war heads that can be move around but they are not even that close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer. *
> 
> No inspections on military facilities, right?
> What about secret nuclear facilities, it's not like Iran didn't do that before.
> 
> *THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE. *
> 
> So what?
> 
> *Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours? *
> 
> Hopefully they aren't as stupid as you.
> 
> *You cannot hide a nuclear facility? *
> 
> They did it before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid as me? I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs.
> 
> So far you have not contributed anything except your ignorance and stupidity. Dude grow the fuck up/
> 
> You want to go to war... You don’t even understand the global economic impact and here at home just because of this lousy inept POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs. *
> 
> Do you remember the last time they promised to stop their nuclear program, and one of their
> secret nuclear facilities was exposed?
> 
> Only morons would trust that evil regime.
> 
> Oh, there you are.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron? You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Who told you that? Let me guess. Trump and Alex Jones? That’s very funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.*
> 
> You are a good example of a moron believing Obama's removal of sanctions will slow down Iran.
Click to expand...


And you’ve been here in this site since 2011....... That is impossible that you are this ignorant and stupid about any of this program. 
You want talk about DNA and Genome counting and human chemistry?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer. *
> 
> No inspections on military facilities, right?
> What about secret nuclear facilities, it's not like Iran didn't do that before.
> 
> *THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE. *
> 
> So what?
> 
> *Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours? *
> 
> Hopefully they aren't as stupid as you.
> 
> *You cannot hide a nuclear facility? *
> 
> They did it before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid as me? I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs.
> 
> So far you have not contributed anything except your ignorance and stupidity. Dude grow the fuck up/
> 
> You want to go to war... You don’t even understand the global economic impact and here at home just because of this lousy inept POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs. *
> 
> Do you remember the last time they promised to stop their nuclear program, and one of their
> secret nuclear facilities was exposed?
> 
> Only morons would trust that evil regime.
> 
> Oh, there you are.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron? You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Who told you that? Let me guess. Trump and Alex Jones? That’s very funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.*
> 
> You are a good example of a moron believing Obama's removal of sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Dude? Since 2012..... Did Iran program progress? Did IAEA sent you any violations? Deeeeeeeng. You are very dumb.
> And Do not stare at my post. Read it.
Click to expand...


*Since 2012..... Did Iran program progress? *

You think it didn't, because Obama?
He sure was a scary dude!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You make it sound like IAEA inspectors are just inspecting your sewer. *
> 
> No inspections on military facilities, right?
> What about secret nuclear facilities, it's not like Iran didn't do that before.
> 
> *THEY ALSO USE SATELLITE. *
> 
> So what?
> 
> *Don’t you think American and other inspectors have the same stupid question like yours? *
> 
> Hopefully they aren't as stupid as you.
> 
> *You cannot hide a nuclear facility? *
> 
> They did it before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid as me? I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs.
> 
> So far you have not contributed anything except your ignorance and stupidity. Dude grow the fuck up/
> 
> You want to go to war... You don’t even understand the global economic impact and here at home just because of this lousy inept POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs. *
> 
> Do you remember the last time they promised to stop their nuclear program, and one of their
> secret nuclear facilities was exposed?
> 
> Only morons would trust that evil regime.
> 
> Oh, there you are.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron? You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Who told you that? Let me guess. Trump and Alex Jones? That’s very funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.*
> 
> You are a good example of a moron believing Obama's removal of sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you’ve been here in this site since 2011....... That is impossible that you are this ignorant and stupid about any of this program.
> You want talk about DNA and Genome counting and human chemistry?
Click to expand...


Like I said, it's super awesome that you trust that evil regime.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Sure, the Iranians are angry and humiliated. They were convinced that we would not do anything directly to them and that we would be content with killing a few lowly proxy militiamen. They were wrong. Trump is not Obama; he is not going to ship them $1.5 billion in cash and gold in the dead of night in the vain hope of appeasing the Persian Moloch, getting a worthless piece of paper promising that Tehran will cease and desist with (fill in the blank). 

He is not the sort to put up with another Benghazi massacre. So, yes, the Iranians have a problem on their hands. They have to decide what to do, knowing that it will in all likelihood provoke another terrifying US response. The whole proxy thing is now a bit threadbare, but they could, out of habit, go back to that and have a proxy conduct some sort of operation against US forces, civilians, diplomats, etc. They could launch an attack in London, or Paris, or New York using the "sleeper cells" made possible by idiotic Western immigration policies. They could try some sort of cyber attack. They could launch ship-killing missiles in the Gulf aimed at shutting down marine transit through Hormuz. There are lots of things they might do, many of those were ones they were *already doing*

The DiploMad 2.0: Good News: Qasim Soleimani, Dead as Dead can be


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid as me? I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs.
> 
> So far you have not contributed anything except your ignorance and stupidity. Dude grow the fuck up/
> 
> You want to go to war... You don’t even understand the global economic impact and here at home just because of this lousy inept POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> * I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs. *
> 
> Do you remember the last time they promised to stop their nuclear program, and one of their
> secret nuclear facilities was exposed?
> 
> Only morons would trust that evil regime.
> 
> Oh, there you are.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron? You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Who told you that? Let me guess. Trump and Alex Jones? That’s very funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.*
> 
> You are a good example of a moron believing Obama's removal of sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Dude? Since 2012..... Did Iran program progress? Did IAEA sent you any violations? Deeeeeeeng. You are very dumb.
> And Do not stare at my post. Read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Since 2012..... Did Iran program progress? *
> 
> You think it didn't, because Obama?
> He sure was a scary dude!
Click to expand...


And your evidence that they did? Is what and where?


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid as me? I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs.
> 
> So far you have not contributed anything except your ignorance and stupidity. Dude grow the fuck up/
> 
> You want to go to war... You don’t even understand the global economic impact and here at home just because of this lousy inept POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> * I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs. *
> 
> Do you remember the last time they promised to stop their nuclear program, and one of their
> secret nuclear facilities was exposed?
> 
> Only morons would trust that evil regime.
> 
> Oh, there you are.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron? You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Who told you that? Let me guess. Trump and Alex Jones? That’s very funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.*
> 
> You are a good example of a moron believing Obama's removal of sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Dude? Since 2012..... Did Iran program progress? Did IAEA sent you any violations? Deeeeeeeng. You are very dumb.
> And Do not stare at my post. Read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Since 2012..... Did Iran program progress? *
> 
> You think it didn't, because Obama?
> He sure was a scary dude!
Click to expand...


Read my post #794. Don’t stare at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs. *
> 
> Do you remember the last time they promised to stop their nuclear program, and one of their
> secret nuclear facilities was exposed?
> 
> Only morons would trust that evil regime.
> 
> Oh, there you are.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron? You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Who told you that? Let me guess. Trump and Alex Jones? That’s very funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.*
> 
> You are a good example of a moron believing Obama's removal of sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Dude? Since 2012..... Did Iran program progress? Did IAEA sent you any violations? Deeeeeeeng. You are very dumb.
> And Do not stare at my post. Read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Since 2012..... Did Iran program progress? *
> 
> You think it didn't, because Obama?
> He sure was a scary dude!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your evidence that they did? Is what and where?
Click to expand...


_On 14 August 2002, the National Council of Resistance of Iran (NCRI) revealed the existence of undeclared nuclear facilities in Iran, including Natanz Enrichment Complex, the address of the Kalaye Electric Company, a heavy water production plant under construction at Arak, and the names of various individuals and front companies involved with the nuclear program. [14] Between September and October 2003, the IAEA carried out a number of facilities inspections and met with Iranian officials to determine the history of Iran's nuclear program. In November, the IAEA Board of Governors adopted a resolution welcoming Iran's decision to sign the Additional Protocol and suspend enrichment. However, the Board noted with concern Iran's previous concealment efforts and pointed out that Iran's new declarations contradicted the Agency's previous information about its nuclear program. The Board requested that the Director General take all of the necessary steps to confirm Iran's past and present nuclear activities. [15]_

* At a Diplomatic Impasse with the International Community: 2003 to 2009*
_ To avoid referral to the UN Security Council, Iran entered into negotiations with the EU-3 (France, Germany, and the United Kingdom), and agreed in October 2003 to cooperate with the IAEA, sign the Additional Protocol, and temporarily suspend conversion and enrichment activities. [16] However, Iran exploited ambiguities in the definition of "suspension" to continue to produce centrifuge components and carry out small-scale conversion experiments. [17] Faced with renewed sanctions threats, Iran concluded the Paris Agreement with the EU-3 on 15 November 2004. [18] Tehran agreed to continue the temporary suspension of enrichment and conversion activities, including the manufacture, installation, testing, and operation of centrifuges, and committed to working with the EU-3 to find a mutually beneficial long-term diplomatic solution. [19]_

_ In early November 2004, the CIA received thousands of pages of information from a "walk-in" source indicating that Iran was modifying the nose cone of its Shahab-3 missile to carry a nuclear warhead. Furthermore, in early 2004, the IAEA discovered that Iran had hidden blueprints for a more advanced P-2 centrifuge and a document detailing uranium hemisphere casting from its inspectors. [20] Iranian officials dismissed these documents as forgeries. [21] The IAEA called on Iran to be more cooperative and to answer all of the Agency's questions about the origins of its centrifuge technology. [22] Iran amended its previous declaration and admitted that it had clandestinely imported P-1 centrifuges through a foreign intermediary in 1987. Iran also acknowledged for the first time that it had imported P-2 centrifuge drawings in 1994. [23] The Agency determined that the traces of highly enriched uranium (HEU) on Iranian centrifuge equipment most likely originated from the foreign intermediary, as they did not match any samples from Iran's declared inventory. [24]

Iran's Nuclear Program Timeline and History  | NTI_


----------



## jc456

White 6 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then the people within Iran need to take out the leaders to allow money back in.  It's what the US wants.  you don't get it though, cause you're too blind to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tough shit does not solve this kind of problem with foreign countries. ME is not America.
> Try to remember that. Sanctions against people will create more enemies for generations to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then why do demofks always push for sanctions?  you don't care about russian people who live in a country with sanctions?  it's a ball of twine you're tangled up in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant and stupid.
> 
> 1. Russia is an enemy and only country to that can eradicate US in the face of the earth.
> 
> 2. Putin rape our democracy that you and others supported.
> 
> 3. Russia deserves to be punished.
> 
> 4. Russians will is like self sufficient and does not suffer as much like the Iranians.
> 
> 5. Its bipartisan that pushes sanctions against Russia not just democrats. Then Trump always objected especially against any oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant and stupid.
> 
> you really need to look in the mirror when making this statement.
> 
> the ignorance of the brainwashed sheep who listens to the corporate controlled media. hate to break your heart but OUR government is the most corrupt government on the planet,they are always starting wars with other countrys that did nothing to them. you obviously only listen to our corporate controlled media and what our corrupt school system taught you that this is a free country unable to understand it is a facist dictatership. has been since 1913.
> 
> most countrys love Putin because he a man of world peace which is WHY our government hates him and would love to wipe russia off the map of existance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put down that vodka bottle comrade.  Nobody loves Putin but Putin and Trump.
Click to expand...

You know that how....Comrade


----------



## White 6

jc456 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tough shit does not solve this kind of problem with foreign countries. ME is not America.
> Try to remember that. Sanctions against people will create more enemies for generations to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why do demofks always push for sanctions?  you don't care about russian people who live in a country with sanctions?  it's a ball of twine you're tangled up in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant and stupid.
> 
> 1. Russia is an enemy and only country to that can eradicate US in the face of the earth.
> 
> 2. Putin rape our democracy that you and others supported.
> 
> 3. Russia deserves to be punished.
> 
> 4. Russians will is like self sufficient and does not suffer as much like the Iranians.
> 
> 5. Its bipartisan that pushes sanctions against Russia not just democrats. Then Trump always objected especially against any oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant and stupid.
> 
> you really need to look in the mirror when making this statement.
> 
> the ignorance of the brainwashed sheep who listens to the corporate controlled media. hate to break your heart but OUR government is the most corrupt government on the planet,they are always starting wars with other countrys that did nothing to them. you obviously only listen to our corporate controlled media and what our corrupt school system taught you that this is a free country unable to understand it is a facist dictatership. has been since 1913.
> 
> most countrys love Putin because he a man of world peace which is WHY our government hates him and would love to wipe russia off the map of existance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put down that vodka bottle comrade.  Nobody loves Putin but Putin and Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that how....Comrade
Click to expand...

Ok. I was wrong.  The people that love Putin are Putin, Trump and you, comrade.  Need some more fish eggs on your cracker, Yuri?


----------



## jc456

White 6 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then why do demofks always push for sanctions?  you don't care about russian people who live in a country with sanctions?  it's a ball of twine you're tangled up in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant and stupid.
> 
> 1. Russia is an enemy and only country to that can eradicate US in the face of the earth.
> 
> 2. Putin rape our democracy that you and others supported.
> 
> 3. Russia deserves to be punished.
> 
> 4. Russians will is like self sufficient and does not suffer as much like the Iranians.
> 
> 5. Its bipartisan that pushes sanctions against Russia not just democrats. Then Trump always objected especially against any oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant and stupid.
> 
> you really need to look in the mirror when making this statement.
> 
> the ignorance of the brainwashed sheep who listens to the corporate controlled media. hate to break your heart but OUR government is the most corrupt government on the planet,they are always starting wars with other countrys that did nothing to them. you obviously only listen to our corporate controlled media and what our corrupt school system taught you that this is a free country unable to understand it is a facist dictatership. has been since 1913.
> 
> most countrys love Putin because he a man of world peace which is WHY our government hates him and would love to wipe russia off the map of existance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put down that vodka bottle comrade.  Nobody loves Putin but Putin and Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that how....Comrade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I was wrong.  The people that love Putin are Putin, Trump and you, comrade.  Need some more fish eggs on your cracker, Yuri?
Click to expand...

How would you know comrade?


----------



## White 6

jc456 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant and stupid.
> 
> 1. Russia is an enemy and only country to that can eradicate US in the face of the earth.
> 
> 2. Putin rape our democracy that you and others supported.
> 
> 3. Russia deserves to be punished.
> 
> 4. Russians will is like self sufficient and does not suffer as much like the Iranians.
> 
> 5. Its bipartisan that pushes sanctions against Russia not just democrats. Then Trump always objected especially against any oligarchs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant and stupid.
> 
> you really need to look in the mirror when making this statement.
> 
> the ignorance of the brainwashed sheep who listens to the corporate controlled media. hate to break your heart but OUR government is the most corrupt government on the planet,they are always starting wars with other countrys that did nothing to them. you obviously only listen to our corporate controlled media and what our corrupt school system taught you that this is a free country unable to understand it is a facist dictatership. has been since 1913.
> 
> most countrys love Putin because he a man of world peace which is WHY our government hates him and would love to wipe russia off the map of existance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put down that vodka bottle comrade.  Nobody loves Putin but Putin and Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that how....Comrade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I was wrong.  The people that love Putin are Putin, Trump and you, comrade.  Need some more fish eggs on your cracker, Yuri?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know comrade?
Click to expand...

I don't really.  You just express opinions that make you sound like a Russia loving Putin loving troll.  How are things in Moscow? Do you have a basement office, or should I have said cubicle?


----------



## jc456

White 6 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are very ignorant and stupid.
> 
> you really need to look in the mirror when making this statement.
> 
> the ignorance of the brainwashed sheep who listens to the corporate controlled media. hate to break your heart but OUR government is the most corrupt government on the planet,they are always starting wars with other countrys that did nothing to them. you obviously only listen to our corporate controlled media and what our corrupt school system taught you that this is a free country unable to understand it is a facist dictatership. has been since 1913.
> 
> most countrys love Putin because he a man of world peace which is WHY our government hates him and would love to wipe russia off the map of existance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put down that vodka bottle comrade.  Nobody loves Putin but Putin and Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that how....Comrade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I was wrong.  The people that love Putin are Putin, Trump and you, comrade.  Need some more fish eggs on your cracker, Yuri?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really.  You just express opinions that make you sound like a Russia loving Putin loving troll.  How are things in Moscow? Do you have a basement office, or should I have said cubicle?
Click to expand...

How would you know?


----------



## JoeB131

Toddsterpatriot said:


> A non-treaty which looks like it received 42 votes in the Senate.
> Which gave Iran billions and lifted restrictions on their economy, allowing them to continue to support terrorism and continue their nuclear program.



Except it was nothing of the sort.  It was an agreement that Congress authorized Obama to negotiate.  It would have required 62 votes to reject.  

The Billions rightfully belonged to Iran, and lifting restrictions on the economy was in exchange for them allowing inspections of a nuclear program they have every right to have.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> In the case of Iran, that's the only thing we want them using for power.



Who is "We".  The Six-Party agreement was signed off by most of the world's major economies...  Trump tore up a perfectly good treaty because the Black Man did it.  

And until Trump murdered one of their top guys, they were still complying with it.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron? You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Who told you that? Let me guess. Trump and Alex Jones? That’s very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.*
> 
> You are a good example of a moron believing Obama's removal of sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Dude? Since 2012..... Did Iran program progress? Did IAEA sent you any violations? Deeeeeeeng. You are very dumb.
> And Do not stare at my post. Read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Since 2012..... Did Iran program progress? *
> 
> You think it didn't, because Obama?
> He sure was a scary dude!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your evidence that they did? Is what and where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _On 14 August 2002, the National Council of Resistance of Iran (NCRI) revealed the existence of undeclared nuclear facilities in Iran, including Natanz Enrichment Complex, the address of the Kalaye Electric Company, a heavy water production plant under construction at Arak, and the names of various individuals and front companies involved with the nuclear program. [14] Between September and October 2003, the IAEA carried out a number of facilities inspections and met with Iranian officials to determine the history of Iran's nuclear program. In November, the IAEA Board of Governors adopted a resolution welcoming Iran's decision to sign the Additional Protocol and suspend enrichment. However, the Board noted with concern Iran's previous concealment efforts and pointed out that Iran's new declarations contradicted the Agency's previous information about its nuclear program. The Board requested that the Director General take all of the necessary steps to confirm Iran's past and present nuclear activities. [15]_
> 
> * At a Diplomatic Impasse with the International Community: 2003 to 2009*
> _ To avoid referral to the UN Security Council, Iran entered into negotiations with the EU-3 (France, Germany, and the United Kingdom), and agreed in October 2003 to cooperate with the IAEA, sign the Additional Protocol, and temporarily suspend conversion and enrichment activities. [16] However, Iran exploited ambiguities in the definition of "suspension" to continue to produce centrifuge components and carry out small-scale conversion experiments. [17] Faced with renewed sanctions threats, Iran concluded the Paris Agreement with the EU-3 on 15 November 2004. [18] Tehran agreed to continue the temporary suspension of enrichment and conversion activities, including the manufacture, installation, testing, and operation of centrifuges, and committed to working with the EU-3 to find a mutually beneficial long-term diplomatic solution. [19]_
> 
> _ In early November 2004, the CIA received thousands of pages of information from a "walk-in" source indicating that Iran was modifying the nose cone of its Shahab-3 missile to carry a nuclear warhead. Furthermore, in early 2004, the IAEA discovered that Iran had hidden blueprints for a more advanced P-2 centrifuge and a document detailing uranium hemisphere casting from its inspectors. [20] Iranian officials dismissed these documents as forgeries. [21] The IAEA called on Iran to be more cooperative and to answer all of the Agency's questions about the origins of its centrifuge technology. [22] Iran amended its previous declaration and admitted that it had clandestinely imported P-1 centrifuges through a foreign intermediary in 1987. Iran also acknowledged for the first time that it had imported P-2 centrifuge drawings in 1994. [23] The Agency determined that the traces of highly enriched uranium (HEU) on Iranian centrifuge equipment most likely originated from the foreign intermediary, as they did not match any samples from Iran's declared inventory. [24]
> 
> Iran's Nuclear Program Timeline and History  | NTI_
Click to expand...


You cut and paste a link just like what you’ve been doing with your rebuttal to me to fit your agenda. 

So who and where this link came from? This is nothing but garbage. Go get me something else that tickles me.


----------



## jc456

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> A non-treaty which looks like it received 42 votes in the Senate.
> Which gave Iran billions and lifted restrictions on their economy, allowing them to continue to support terrorism and continue their nuclear program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it was nothing of the sort.  It was an agreement that Congress authorized Obama to negotiate.  It would have required 62 votes to reject.
> 
> The Billions rightfully belonged to Iran, and lifting restrictions on the economy was in exchange for them allowing inspections of a nuclear program they have every right to have.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of Iran, that's the only thing we want them using for power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is "We".  The Six-Party agreement was signed off by most of the world's major economies...  Trump tore up a perfectly good treaty because the Black Man did it.
> 
> And until Trump murdered one of their top guys, they were still complying with it.
Click to expand...

Seized assets are just that, seized.  They don't ever get returned. Still funny how you leftist will give away our countrymen to defend and illegal action by an individual. Clinton, Obammy, Biden, and Clinton.  But Trump did something you can't actually find and he's the orangemanbad guy.  Simply amazing.  Fact, that money was used to build weapons and technology used against our countrymen.  You're all assholes for supporting that action and flipping off the families of all the Iraq and Afghanistan american family member deaths.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> A non-treaty which looks like it received 42 votes in the Senate.
> Which gave Iran billions and lifted restrictions on their economy, allowing them to continue to support terrorism and continue their nuclear program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it was nothing of the sort.  It was an agreement that Congress authorized Obama to negotiate.  It would have required 62 votes to reject.
> 
> The Billions rightfully belonged to Iran, and lifting restrictions on the economy was in exchange for them allowing inspections of a nuclear program they have every right to have.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of Iran, that's the only thing we want them using for power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is "We".  The Six-Party agreement was signed off by most of the world's major economies...  Trump tore up a perfectly good treaty because the Black Man did it.
> 
> And until Trump murdered one of their top guys, they were still complying with it.
Click to expand...


* It was an agreement that Congress authorized Obama to negotiate.  *

Agreement, not treaty.
​*Who is "We". *​
Sane people who understand it's an evil regime that would love to nuke the US and Israel.​​*Trump tore up a perfectly good treaty because the Black Man did it.  *​
It was a piece of shit, only idiots thought it would stop or slow them down.
​*they were still complying with it.*​
Your naivete is so sweet.​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.*
> 
> You are a good example of a moron believing Obama's removal of sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Dude? Since 2012..... Did Iran program progress? Did IAEA sent you any violations? Deeeeeeeng. You are very dumb.
> And Do not stare at my post. Read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Since 2012..... Did Iran program progress? *
> 
> You think it didn't, because Obama?
> He sure was a scary dude!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your evidence that they did? Is what and where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _On 14 August 2002, the National Council of Resistance of Iran (NCRI) revealed the existence of undeclared nuclear facilities in Iran, including Natanz Enrichment Complex, the address of the Kalaye Electric Company, a heavy water production plant under construction at Arak, and the names of various individuals and front companies involved with the nuclear program. [14] Between September and October 2003, the IAEA carried out a number of facilities inspections and met with Iranian officials to determine the history of Iran's nuclear program. In November, the IAEA Board of Governors adopted a resolution welcoming Iran's decision to sign the Additional Protocol and suspend enrichment. However, the Board noted with concern Iran's previous concealment efforts and pointed out that Iran's new declarations contradicted the Agency's previous information about its nuclear program. The Board requested that the Director General take all of the necessary steps to confirm Iran's past and present nuclear activities. [15]_
> 
> * At a Diplomatic Impasse with the International Community: 2003 to 2009*
> _ To avoid referral to the UN Security Council, Iran entered into negotiations with the EU-3 (France, Germany, and the United Kingdom), and agreed in October 2003 to cooperate with the IAEA, sign the Additional Protocol, and temporarily suspend conversion and enrichment activities. [16] However, Iran exploited ambiguities in the definition of "suspension" to continue to produce centrifuge components and carry out small-scale conversion experiments. [17] Faced with renewed sanctions threats, Iran concluded the Paris Agreement with the EU-3 on 15 November 2004. [18] Tehran agreed to continue the temporary suspension of enrichment and conversion activities, including the manufacture, installation, testing, and operation of centrifuges, and committed to working with the EU-3 to find a mutually beneficial long-term diplomatic solution. [19]_
> 
> _ In early November 2004, the CIA received thousands of pages of information from a "walk-in" source indicating that Iran was modifying the nose cone of its Shahab-3 missile to carry a nuclear warhead. Furthermore, in early 2004, the IAEA discovered that Iran had hidden blueprints for a more advanced P-2 centrifuge and a document detailing uranium hemisphere casting from its inspectors. [20] Iranian officials dismissed these documents as forgeries. [21] The IAEA called on Iran to be more cooperative and to answer all of the Agency's questions about the origins of its centrifuge technology. [22] Iran amended its previous declaration and admitted that it had clandestinely imported P-1 centrifuges through a foreign intermediary in 1987. Iran also acknowledged for the first time that it had imported P-2 centrifuge drawings in 1994. [23] The Agency determined that the traces of highly enriched uranium (HEU) on Iranian centrifuge equipment most likely originated from the foreign intermediary, as they did not match any samples from Iran's declared inventory. [24]
> 
> Iran's Nuclear Program Timeline and History  | NTI_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cut and paste a link just like what you’ve been doing with your rebuttal to me to fit your agenda.
> 
> So who and where this link came from? This is nothing but garbage. Go get me something else that tickles me.
Click to expand...


*You cut and paste a link just like what you’ve been doing with your rebuttal to me to fit your agenda. *

Previous evidence of their lies and hidden facilities does fit my agenda.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Dude? Since 2012..... Did Iran program progress? Did IAEA sent you any violations? Deeeeeeeng. You are very dumb.
> And Do not stare at my post. Read it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Since 2012..... Did Iran program progress? *
> 
> You think it didn't, because Obama?
> He sure was a scary dude!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your evidence that they did? Is what and where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _On 14 August 2002, the National Council of Resistance of Iran (NCRI) revealed the existence of undeclared nuclear facilities in Iran, including Natanz Enrichment Complex, the address of the Kalaye Electric Company, a heavy water production plant under construction at Arak, and the names of various individuals and front companies involved with the nuclear program. [14] Between September and October 2003, the IAEA carried out a number of facilities inspections and met with Iranian officials to determine the history of Iran's nuclear program. In November, the IAEA Board of Governors adopted a resolution welcoming Iran's decision to sign the Additional Protocol and suspend enrichment. However, the Board noted with concern Iran's previous concealment efforts and pointed out that Iran's new declarations contradicted the Agency's previous information about its nuclear program. The Board requested that the Director General take all of the necessary steps to confirm Iran's past and present nuclear activities. [15]_
> 
> * At a Diplomatic Impasse with the International Community: 2003 to 2009*
> _ To avoid referral to the UN Security Council, Iran entered into negotiations with the EU-3 (France, Germany, and the United Kingdom), and agreed in October 2003 to cooperate with the IAEA, sign the Additional Protocol, and temporarily suspend conversion and enrichment activities. [16] However, Iran exploited ambiguities in the definition of "suspension" to continue to produce centrifuge components and carry out small-scale conversion experiments. [17] Faced with renewed sanctions threats, Iran concluded the Paris Agreement with the EU-3 on 15 November 2004. [18] Tehran agreed to continue the temporary suspension of enrichment and conversion activities, including the manufacture, installation, testing, and operation of centrifuges, and committed to working with the EU-3 to find a mutually beneficial long-term diplomatic solution. [19]_
> 
> _ In early November 2004, the CIA received thousands of pages of information from a "walk-in" source indicating that Iran was modifying the nose cone of its Shahab-3 missile to carry a nuclear warhead. Furthermore, in early 2004, the IAEA discovered that Iran had hidden blueprints for a more advanced P-2 centrifuge and a document detailing uranium hemisphere casting from its inspectors. [20] Iranian officials dismissed these documents as forgeries. [21] The IAEA called on Iran to be more cooperative and to answer all of the Agency's questions about the origins of its centrifuge technology. [22] Iran amended its previous declaration and admitted that it had clandestinely imported P-1 centrifuges through a foreign intermediary in 1987. Iran also acknowledged for the first time that it had imported P-2 centrifuge drawings in 1994. [23] The Agency determined that the traces of highly enriched uranium (HEU) on Iranian centrifuge equipment most likely originated from the foreign intermediary, as they did not match any samples from Iran's declared inventory. [24]
> 
> Iran's Nuclear Program Timeline and History  | NTI_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cut and paste a link just like what you’ve been doing with your rebuttal to me to fit your agenda.
> 
> So who and where this link came from? This is nothing but garbage. Go get me something else that tickles me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You cut and paste a link just like what you’ve been doing with your rebuttal to me to fit your agenda. *
> 
> Previous evidence of their lies and hidden facilities does fit my agenda.
Click to expand...


Meaning your informations are obsolete.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid as me? I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs.
> 
> So far you have not contributed anything except your ignorance and stupidity. Dude grow the fuck up/
> 
> You want to go to war... You don’t even understand the global economic impact and here at home just because of this lousy inept POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> * I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs. *
> 
> Do you remember the last time they promised to stop their nuclear program, and one of their
> secret nuclear facilities was exposed?
> 
> Only morons would trust that evil regime.
> 
> Oh, there you are.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron? You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Who told you that? Let me guess. Trump and Alex Jones? That’s very funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.*
> 
> You are a good example of a moron believing Obama's removal of sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you’ve been here in this site since 2011....... That is impossible that you are this ignorant and stupid about any of this program.
> You want talk about DNA and Genome counting and human chemistry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's super awesome that you trust that evil regime.
Click to expand...


Nope. That is not what I’m trying to dig in to your thick skull. All I am telling you is:
1. Trump action against Iran nuclear program like the sanctions to stop or even slow it down that you cheer and glorify is nothing but garbage. In reality Trump accelerated it.

2. You claimed that Iran violated and cheated is also false. Trump idiot is the guilty violator of the agreement. 
If Iran cheated where is the complain from IAEA? 

Aside from that you are hopeless.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> A non-treaty which looks like it received 42 votes in the Senate.
> Which gave Iran billions and lifted restrictions on their economy, allowing them to continue to support terrorism and continue their nuclear program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it was nothing of the sort.  It was an agreement that Congress authorized Obama to negotiate.  It would have required 62 votes to reject.
> 
> The Billions rightfully belonged to Iran, and lifting restrictions on the economy was in exchange for them allowing inspections of a nuclear program they have every right to have.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of Iran, that's the only thing we want them using for power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is "We".  The Six-Party agreement was signed off by most of the world's major economies...  Trump tore up a perfectly good treaty because the Black Man did it.
> 
> And until Trump murdered one of their top guys, they were still complying with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * It was an agreement that Congress authorized Obama to negotiate.  *
> 
> Agreement, not treaty.
> ​*Who is "We". *​
> Sane people who understand it's an evil regime that would love to nuke the US and Israel.​​*Trump tore up a perfectly good treaty because the Black Man did it.  *​
> It was a piece of shit, only idiots thought it would stop or slow them down.
> ​*they were still complying with it.*​
> Your naivete is so sweet.​
Click to expand...


I don’t like this cut and paste rebuttal because I have to look waaaaay up there where the original post came from. Especially coming from you modifying the entire rebuttal.


----------



## easyt65

charwin95 said:


> I’ll let you know when you are qualified to talk to me.


Unless whoever wants to talk to you has an IQ 5-points below 'plant life' it is a waste of their time.


----------



## airplanemechanic

gipper said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
Click to expand...




LoneLaugher said:


> Our fearless leader has tweeted a message to Iran. Apparently, we have identified 52 potential targets for strikes in Iran. Military, cultural, financial.
> 
> Donnie Dumbo says that the 52 number represents the 52 hostages which were held by Iran during the Carter administration.
> 
> How about that!?
> 
> Who here believes that our intelligence and military leaders made a conscious decision to target 52 attack points for this reason?
> 
> Anyone?



Really? Trumps approval rating has gone UP because of the fake ass impeachment. Why would he give a rats ass about it?


----------



## gipper

airplanemechanic said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our fearless leader has tweeted a message to Iran. Apparently, we have identified 52 potential targets for strikes in Iran. Military, cultural, financial.
> 
> Donnie Dumbo says that the 52 number represents the 52 hostages which were held by Iran during the Carter administration.
> 
> How about that!?
> 
> Who here believes that our intelligence and military leaders made a conscious decision to target 52 attack points for this reason?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Trumps approval rating has gone UP because of the fake ass impeachment. Why would he give a rats ass about it?
Click to expand...

My guess is he got hosed by the neocons he has hired. It makes no sense to cowardly murder the general, who beat ISIS and the US aligned with to do just that. Thus inflaming the ME and exposing Americans to harm. 

Could it be the left is right?  Donnie has lost his mind.


----------



## charwin95

jc456 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> A non-treaty which looks like it received 42 votes in the Senate.
> Which gave Iran billions and lifted restrictions on their economy, allowing them to continue to support terrorism and continue their nuclear program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it was nothing of the sort.  It was an agreement that Congress authorized Obama to negotiate.  It would have required 62 votes to reject.
> 
> The Billions rightfully belonged to Iran, and lifting restrictions on the economy was in exchange for them allowing inspections of a nuclear program they have every right to have.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of Iran, that's the only thing we want them using for power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is "We".  The Six-Party agreement was signed off by most of the world's major economies...  Trump tore up a perfectly good treaty because the Black Man did it.
> 
> And until Trump murdered one of their top guys, they were still complying with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seized assets are just that, seized.  They don't ever get returned. Still funny how you leftist will give away our countrymen to defend and illegal action by an individual. Clinton, Obammy, Biden, and Clinton.  But Trump did something you can't actually find and he's the orangemanbad guy.  Simply amazing.  Fact, that money was used to build weapons and technology used against our countrymen.  You're all assholes for supporting that action and flipping off the families of all the Iraq and Afghanistan american family member deaths.
Click to expand...


I totally disagree with the seized assets but let set aside that for right now. 

1. So Trump violating the Iran nuclear agreement is the right move? 

2. Killing one lousy Iranian is worth it in exchange for all these troubles and  crisis? We just yanks 3,000 US soldiers and sent to ME, 3 Americans just got killed in Kenya and Iraq is kicking us out. 

3. ME conflict is very complex. So did your boi Trump made ME better or worse or we are in the brink of war? 

From what we know here at home and people from foreign countries Trump is a corrupted bad person total joke. That’s a fact.


----------



## charwin95

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll let you know when you are qualified to talk to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless whoever wants to talk to you has an IQ 5-points below 'plant life' it is a waste of their time.
Click to expand...


Yet you are here craving and begging for my attention.


----------



## airplanemechanic

gipper said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our fearless leader has tweeted a message to Iran. Apparently, we have identified 52 potential targets for strikes in Iran. Military, cultural, financial.
> 
> Donnie Dumbo says that the 52 number represents the 52 hostages which were held by Iran during the Carter administration.
> 
> How about that!?
> 
> Who here believes that our intelligence and military leaders made a conscious decision to target 52 attack points for this reason?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Trumps approval rating has gone UP because of the fake ass impeachment. Why would he give a rats ass about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My guess is he got hosed by the neocons he has hired. It makes no sense to cowardly murder the general, who beat ISIS and the US aligned with to do just that. Thus inflaming the ME and exposing Americans to harm.
> 
> Could it be the left is right?  Donnie has lost his mind.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter that he beat ISIS. That was a "partnership of opportunity." Nothing more. He killed 600 fucking Americans dude. Why are you defending killing this son of a bitch? If you hate America so fucking much don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.


----------



## easyt65

Barry was partially known for admittedly violating both Constitution and Rule of Law, neither of which he allowed to get in the way of him doing whatever he wanted to do.

Before forcing his own personal DACA Edict into existence Barry himself declared just because he was frustrated at the fact that Congress - his own who held control of both the House and US Senate - could / would not pass DACA into law did not give him the ability to affect existing immigration law. In fact, Barry  admitted he did not have the Constitutional authority to bypass Congress and do so....and then he did it anyway.

Barry also did not have the Constitutional authority to bypass Congress to negotiate is own personal TREATY with Iran...yet that is exactly what he did.

Bypassing Congress,  Barry negotiated his own TREATY, and he did so from a humiliating and dangerous position of WEAKNESS. As shown earlier utilizing numerous links and analysis from both Liberals and Conservatives, Barry allowed the Iranians to dictate the terms, the demands, and the optics.

As Barry sat at the negotiating table, Iran's military conducted extremely publicized military drills practicing attacking mock US aircraft carriers while Iran's top general mocked Barry, declaring Barry was desperate to get a deal done with Iran as part of his 'legacy'. He declared that the destruction of the US was Iran's goal. Barry ignored the comments and remained at the table, refusing to respond, making him look weak.

As Barry sat at the negotiating table, the Shah led publicly televised chants by thousands of Iranians  of 'Death To America'. Again, despite the leader of Iran calling for the death of the US, Barry remained at the table, continuing to make him look weak and desperate to get a deal done.

As Barry sat at the negotiating table, UN inspectors reported Iran was already violating the temporary nuclear deal  conditions put in place and agreed upon...before the deal had been done and before Barry signed it.  Despite evidence that Iran had no intention of adhering to any condition or agreement in the personal TREATY Obama was negotiating, Barry remained at the table and eventually signed it anyway.Again, Barry looked desperate to get a deal signed, even if Iran had no intention of honoring it.

Finally, Barry refused to demand that the release of Americans by Iran be part of the deal. Both Barry and his team revealed later that Barry was AFRAID Iran would walk away rom the table if he asked for the return of US hostages be part of the deal. AFRAID?!  This was perhaps, behind discovery that Iran was already violating the treaty and doing nothing bout it, the 2nd biggest tell-tale sign that Barry was negotiating from a position of WEAKNESS. He would later pay a hefty ransom to Iran for the release of the hostages.)

The release of US hostages, un-announced nuclear inspections by UN investigators at ALL sites, to include military installations...all of these and more could have - SHOULD have - been part of any deal negotiated, but instead Barry gave Iran just about everything they wanted while not demanding even the most basic of requests in return.

Bypassing Congress AGAIN, once the TREATY was signed Barry raced straight to the UN with his UN-Constitutional treaty to have the UN / WORLD ratify it before the US Congress could even read it. 

Barry cut a deal with an enemy of the United States while that enemy was calling for the destruction of the United States, while its military was conducting military training to destroy US aircraft carriers and kill US military personnel, and while they were caught violating the terms of the deal before the deal had even been signed ... bypassed Congress to do so ... and refused to allow Congress to read his deal before he presented it to the United Nations as a TREATY negotiated between the United States and Iran, which it was NOT. It was a TREATY / DEAL negotiated between Barak Hussein Obama and Iran. 

The judicial Branch of the United States has already ruled that President Trump had every Constitutional Authority to withdraw from such  treaty. Much like everything else Barry negotiated and accomplished in issues that involved terrorists, Mexican Drug cartels, and enemies of the united States, his personal treaty with Iran benefitted IRAN. The negotiations were meaningless in stopping / delaying the advancing of their nuclear arms program, they  had won the PR 'war' by making the US /President Obama look weak and desperate, they got everything they wanted, and we did not even get US hostages being held by Iran released as part of the deal. Barry ended up paying a ransom to Iran in the middle of the night later.


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> A non-treaty which looks like it received 42 votes in the Senate.
> Which gave Iran billions and lifted restrictions on their economy, allowing them to continue to support terrorism and continue their nuclear program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it was nothing of the sort.  It was an agreement that Congress authorized Obama to negotiate.  It would have required 62 votes to reject.
> 
> The Billions rightfully belonged to Iran, and lifting restrictions on the economy was in exchange for them allowing inspections of a nuclear program they have every right to have.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of Iran, that's the only thing we want them using for power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is "We".  The Six-Party agreement was signed off by most of the world's major economies...  Trump tore up a perfectly good treaty because the Black Man did it.
> 
> And until Trump murdered one of their top guys, they were still complying with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seized assets are just that, seized.  They don't ever get returned. Still funny how you leftist will give away our countrymen to defend and illegal action by an individual. Clinton, Obammy, Biden, and Clinton.  But Trump did something you can't actually find and he's the orangemanbad guy.  Simply amazing.  Fact, that money was used to build weapons and technology used against our countrymen.  You're all assholes for supporting that action and flipping off the families of all the Iraq and Afghanistan american family member deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally disagree with the seized assets but let set aside that for right now.
> 
> 1. So Trump violating the Iran nuclear agreement is the right move?
> 
> 2. Killing one lousy Iranian is worth it in exchange for all these troubles and  crisis? We just yanks 3,000 US soldiers and sent to ME, 3 Americans just got killed in Kenya and Iraq is kicking us out.
> 
> 3. ME conflict is very complex. So did your boi Trump made ME better or worse or we are in the brink of war?
> 
> From what we know here at home and people from foreign countries Trump is a corrupted bad person total joke. That’s a fact.
Click to expand...

 _So Trump violating the Iran nuclear agreement is the right move?_

what violation?  he pulled out.  you must have missed that.

BTW, that was a campaign promise.  he kept it.  I find that honorable.


----------



## LoneLaugher

airplanemechanic said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We killed a guy that was responsible for thousands of deaths good riddance
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our fearless leader has tweeted a message to Iran. Apparently, we have identified 52 potential targets for strikes in Iran. Military, cultural, financial.
> 
> Donnie Dumbo says that the 52 number represents the 52 hostages which were held by Iran during the Carter administration.
> 
> How about that!?
> 
> Who here believes that our intelligence and military leaders made a conscious decision to target 52 attack points for this reason?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Trumps approval rating has gone UP because of the fake ass impeachment. Why would he give a rats ass about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My guess is he got hosed by the neocons he has hired. It makes no sense to cowardly murder the general, who beat ISIS and the US aligned with to do just that. Thus inflaming the ME and exposing Americans to harm.
> 
> Could it be the left is right?  Donnie has lost his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter that he beat ISIS. That was a "partnership of opportunity." Nothing more. He killed 600 fucking Americans dude. Why are you defending killing this son of a bitch? If you hate America so fucking much don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.
Click to expand...


That is the argument of a simpleton.


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> A non-treaty which looks like it received 42 votes in the Senate.
> Which gave Iran billions and lifted restrictions on their economy, allowing them to continue to support terrorism and continue their nuclear program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it was nothing of the sort.  It was an agreement that Congress authorized Obama to negotiate.  It would have required 62 votes to reject.
> 
> The Billions rightfully belonged to Iran, and lifting restrictions on the economy was in exchange for them allowing inspections of a nuclear program they have every right to have.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of Iran, that's the only thing we want them using for power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is "We".  The Six-Party agreement was signed off by most of the world's major economies...  Trump tore up a perfectly good treaty because the Black Man did it.
> 
> And until Trump murdered one of their top guys, they were still complying with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seized assets are just that, seized.  They don't ever get returned. Still funny how you leftist will give away our countrymen to defend and illegal action by an individual. Clinton, Obammy, Biden, and Clinton.  But Trump did something you can't actually find and he's the orangemanbad guy.  Simply amazing.  Fact, that money was used to build weapons and technology used against our countrymen.  You're all assholes for supporting that action and flipping off the families of all the Iraq and Afghanistan american family member deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally disagree with the seized assets but let set aside that for right now.
> 
> 1. So Trump violating the Iran nuclear agreement is the right move?
> 
> 2. Killing one lousy Iranian is worth it in exchange for all these troubles and  crisis? We just yanks 3,000 US soldiers and sent to ME, 3 Americans just got killed in Kenya and Iraq is kicking us out.
> 
> 3. ME conflict is very complex. So did your boi Trump made ME better or worse or we are in the brink of war?
> 
> From what we know here at home and people from foreign countries Trump is a corrupted bad person total joke. That’s a fact.
Click to expand...

_Killing one lousy Iranian is worth it in exchange for all these troubles and crisis? We just yanks 3,000 US soldiers and sent to ME, 3 Americans just got killed in Kenya and Iraq is kicking us out._

Troubles and crisis?

That's like saying he escalated a confrontation that's now almost 20 years old, right?  too fking funny the ignorant that was in your statement. Oh and BTW, yes that dude dead is great for the world. they want global dominance.  They said so this morning.

he tried to pull troops out of Syria and you all lost your private parts.  If you weren't such a fking hypocrite, you'd be a hypocrite.


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our fearless leader has tweeted a message to Iran. Apparently, we have identified 52 potential targets for strikes in Iran. Military, cultural, financial.
> 
> Donnie Dumbo says that the 52 number represents the 52 hostages which were held by Iran during the Carter administration.
> 
> How about that!?
> 
> Who here believes that our intelligence and military leaders made a conscious decision to target 52 attack points for this reason?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Trumps approval rating has gone UP because of the fake ass impeachment. Why would he give a rats ass about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My guess is he got hosed by the neocons he has hired. It makes no sense to cowardly murder the general, who beat ISIS and the US aligned with to do just that. Thus inflaming the ME and exposing Americans to harm.
> 
> Could it be the left is right?  Donnie has lost his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter that he beat ISIS. That was a "partnership of opportunity." Nothing more. He killed 600 fucking Americans dude. Why are you defending killing this son of a bitch? If you hate America so fucking much don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the argument of a simpleton.
Click to expand...

it's all that is needed.


----------



## airplanemechanic

I'm not too worried about these ragheads.


----------



## easyt65

NOW BACK TO  THIS THREAD:

The level of anti-American, US-enemy-sympathizing we have just witnessed and continue to witness from the far extreme leftist liberal progressive socialist Democrats and snowflakes after the President of the United States ordered the airstrike against the leader of a terrorist Iranian Organization following the murder of an American citizen abroad and the storming of a US compound is almost unprecedented!

After his death from a US drone strike there were people throughput the Middle east CHEERING his death and CELEBRATING, holding up signs THANKING the United States for killing this POS!

The ONLY ones angry about it, the only ones condemning the United States, were literally the evil,  villainous Iranian Regime, terrorist surrogate groups throughout the Middle East who took their orders from this POS, anti-American Leftist Hollywood extremists, deranged TDS-suffering Democrat politicians, Joe 'I-Have-Been-Wrong-About-Every-Foreign-Policy-Issue' Biden, and butt-hurt, Trump-hating, easily emotionally-manipulated,  hate-driven, Dem talking point-parroting snowflakes@!

This guy was evil-incarnate, responsible for countless deaths of men, women, and children, US military, and civilians for DECADES. He was the leader of a terrorist organization...and what  does the US do to terrorists leaders, what have we done for decades now?  Identify them, target them, and kill them.  This has not been a problem with Democrats all this time...until it was THIS terrorist leader.


----------



## airplanemechanic

LoneLaugher said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awfully convenient, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our fearless leader has tweeted a message to Iran. Apparently, we have identified 52 potential targets for strikes in Iran. Military, cultural, financial.
> 
> Donnie Dumbo says that the 52 number represents the 52 hostages which were held by Iran during the Carter administration.
> 
> How about that!?
> 
> Who here believes that our intelligence and military leaders made a conscious decision to target 52 attack points for this reason?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Trumps approval rating has gone UP because of the fake ass impeachment. Why would he give a rats ass about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My guess is he got hosed by the neocons he has hired. It makes no sense to cowardly murder the general, who beat ISIS and the US aligned with to do just that. Thus inflaming the ME and exposing Americans to harm.
> 
> Could it be the left is right?  Donnie has lost his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter that he beat ISIS. That was a "partnership of opportunity." Nothing more. He killed 600 fucking Americans dude. Why are you defending killing this son of a bitch? If you hate America so fucking much don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the argument of a simpleton.
Click to expand...


600 dead Americans is "simpleton" to you?

You know what? Fuck you you  fucking jackass.


----------



## jc456

airplanemechanic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our fearless leader has tweeted a message to Iran. Apparently, we have identified 52 potential targets for strikes in Iran. Military, cultural, financial.
> 
> Donnie Dumbo says that the 52 number represents the 52 hostages which were held by Iran during the Carter administration.
> 
> How about that!?
> 
> Who here believes that our intelligence and military leaders made a conscious decision to target 52 attack points for this reason?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Trumps approval rating has gone UP because of the fake ass impeachment. Why would he give a rats ass about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My guess is he got hosed by the neocons he has hired. It makes no sense to cowardly murder the general, who beat ISIS and the US aligned with to do just that. Thus inflaming the ME and exposing Americans to harm.
> 
> Could it be the left is right?  Donnie has lost his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter that he beat ISIS. That was a "partnership of opportunity." Nothing more. He killed 600 fucking Americans dude. Why are you defending killing this son of a bitch? If you hate America so fucking much don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the argument of a simpleton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 600 dead Americans is "simpleton" to you?
> 
> You know what? Fuck you you  fucking jackass.
Click to expand...

anti american fucking jackass, if you don't mind me saying.


----------



## easyt65

Pelosi and the Democrats are probably most pissed at the fact that this POS TERRORIST LEADER being killed exposed the fact that, despite the Left claiming _'Trump is playing checkers' while the Democrats are playing 'chess'_ was ASS-BACKWARDS!  It was TRUMP who has been playing CHESS while the Democrats have been playing 'checkers!

President Trump played them...and they let him do it.

*MONDAY, APRILL 22, 2019:  'Trump Designates The IRGC A Terror Org'*
-_ Trump Designates The IRGC A Terror Org  - Frontpagemag_

The posts in this thread and others prove that  some snowflakes have STILL not gotten the significance of this act by President Trump - Nancy Pelosi sure signaled she sure as hell had no clue what  just happened by complaining that the President did not notify her before the strike - hopefully someone has explained it to her.

*When Trump declared the IRCG a* TERRORIST ORGANIZATION it made the leader of the IRCG a _*'TERRORIST LEADER'*_, much like the_ 'whose turn is it now'_ Al Qaeda or ISIS leader.

Let's forget for a second that the President of the United States is also the Commander and Chief of the US military and that the Separation of Powers / Constitutional gives the President to conduct military attacks without notifying beforehand and / or without getting the permission of Congress beforehand, conducting precision military strikes targeting and killing TERRORIST LEADERS has been going on for a LONG TIME.   In fact, Barry publicly bragged about having his own personal Drone Assassination Program where HE approved all targets on the list and HE gave the approval to strike / kill terrorists.
-- Leftists, Democrats, and snowflakes did not get as dementedly pissed as they have after killing this vile terrorist when Barry was violating the rights of Americans abroad when he was targeting and killing AMERICANS with drone strikes. They were perfectly fine with killing US citizens with drone strikes...because Barry was doing it...but lthey ost their minds, openly publicly voiced their support for this terrorist regime / enemy of the US after this strike.

Naming the IRCG a terrorist organization a terrorist group was a 'genius' move, one not even Pelosi would oppose. It made the leader of the IRCG a 'terrorist leader', gave Trump the authority to take him out any time he wanted to, and allowed Trump to strike Iran's #1 General without it being an act of war that required him to notify Congress before doing it or having to ask their permission.

A Day Late And A Dollar Short.....

Someone must have told Pelosi 'WTF just happened' - she now realizes what / how Trump pulled off what he did, and she now seeks to pass legislation taking away his authority to do so again.....

Let that sink in.....

The Speaker of the House, after rushing an *un-warranted* Impeachment through the House *to remove the most successful President in DECADES, in some cases EVER*, is now *attempting to strip the US President of certain powers to PROTECT TERRORIST LEADERS*...

The President has her looking more and more like a traitor and a terrorist / enemy of the US SYMPATHIZER...and all he has had to do was exercise the powers afforded to him by the Constitution and sit back and let the Democrats self-destruct...

*CHECK-MATE!*


----------



## airplanemechanic

Obama uses drones to attack terrorists without congressional permission---Libs silent.
Trump uses drones to attack terrorists without congressional permission---Libs outraged. 

Fuck liberals.


----------



## jc456

airplanemechanic said:


> Obama uses drones to attack terrorists without congressional permission---Libs silent.
> Trump uses drones to attack terrorists without congressional permission---Libs outraged.
> 
> Fuck liberals.


if they weren't hypocrites, they'd be hypocrites.


----------



## LoneLaugher

airplanemechanic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Looks like wag the dog...big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our fearless leader has tweeted a message to Iran. Apparently, we have identified 52 potential targets for strikes in Iran. Military, cultural, financial.
> 
> Donnie Dumbo says that the 52 number represents the 52 hostages which were held by Iran during the Carter administration.
> 
> How about that!?
> 
> Who here believes that our intelligence and military leaders made a conscious decision to target 52 attack points for this reason?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Trumps approval rating has gone UP because of the fake ass impeachment. Why would he give a rats ass about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My guess is he got hosed by the neocons he has hired. It makes no sense to cowardly murder the general, who beat ISIS and the US aligned with to do just that. Thus inflaming the ME and exposing Americans to harm.
> 
> Could it be the left is right?  Donnie has lost his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter that he beat ISIS. That was a "partnership of opportunity." Nothing more. He killed 600 fucking Americans dude. Why are you defending killing this son of a bitch? If you hate America so fucking much don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the argument of a simpleton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 600 dead Americans is "simpleton" to you?
> 
> You know what? Fuck you you  fucking jackass.
Click to expand...


Yes. You’re a simpleton. You can’t think with nuance or consider the consequences of actions. You’re a moron.


----------



## airplanemechanic

LoneLaugher said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Trumps approval rating has gone UP because of the fake ass impeachment. Why would he give a rats ass about it?
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is he got hosed by the neocons he has hired. It makes no sense to cowardly murder the general, who beat ISIS and the US aligned with to do just that. Thus inflaming the ME and exposing Americans to harm.
> 
> Could it be the left is right?  Donnie has lost his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter that he beat ISIS. That was a "partnership of opportunity." Nothing more. He killed 600 fucking Americans dude. Why are you defending killing this son of a bitch? If you hate America so fucking much don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the argument of a simpleton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 600 dead Americans is "simpleton" to you?
> 
> You know what? Fuck you you  fucking jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You’re a simpleton. You can’t think with nuance or consider the consequences of actions. You’re a moron.
Click to expand...


I know the consequence of INACTION. 600 dead Americans.

Now go suck Obama's dick.


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Trumps approval rating has gone UP because of the fake ass impeachment. Why would he give a rats ass about it?
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is he got hosed by the neocons he has hired. It makes no sense to cowardly murder the general, who beat ISIS and the US aligned with to do just that. Thus inflaming the ME and exposing Americans to harm.
> 
> Could it be the left is right?  Donnie has lost his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter that he beat ISIS. That was a "partnership of opportunity." Nothing more. He killed 600 fucking Americans dude. Why are you defending killing this son of a bitch? If you hate America so fucking much don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the argument of a simpleton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 600 dead Americans is "simpleton" to you?
> 
> You know what? Fuck you you  fucking jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You’re a simpleton. You can’t think with nuance or consider the consequences of actions. You’re a moron.
Click to expand...

they did when they ordered the hit.  they said, we can't have any more americans dying at the hands of this evil prick, and boom, he's gone.  Seems reasonable to me.  I supposed you wanted more americans dead as usual.


----------



## LoneLaugher

airplanemechanic said:


> Obama uses drones to attack terrorists without congressional permission---Libs silent.
> Trump uses drones to attack terrorists without congressional permission---Libs outraged.
> 
> Fuck liberals.



Dumbass. This man is a high ranking military and political figure in a sovereign state. He’s not a simple terrorist. Had Trump droned some idiot Hezbollah guy you’d get nobody arguing the wisdom of the action. Moron.  You can’t think in depth so you think in simple terms like this.


----------



## LoneLaugher

airplanemechanic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is he got hosed by the neocons he has hired. It makes no sense to cowardly murder the general, who beat ISIS and the US aligned with to do just that. Thus inflaming the ME and exposing Americans to harm.
> 
> Could it be the left is right?  Donnie has lost his mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter that he beat ISIS. That was a "partnership of opportunity." Nothing more. He killed 600 fucking Americans dude. Why are you defending killing this son of a bitch? If you hate America so fucking much don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the argument of a simpleton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 600 dead Americans is "simpleton" to you?
> 
> You know what? Fuck you you  fucking jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You’re a simpleton. You can’t think with nuance or consider the consequences of actions. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the consequence of INACTION. 600 dead Americans.
> 
> Now go suck Obama's dick.
Click to expand...


Trump waited 3 years. Why? Inaction?


----------



## airplanemechanic

LoneLaugher said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama uses drones to attack terrorists without congressional permission---Libs silent.
> Trump uses drones to attack terrorists without congressional permission---Libs outraged.
> 
> Fuck liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass. This man is a high ranking military and political figure in a sovereign state. He’s not a simple terrorist. Had Trump droned some idiot Hezbollah guy you’d get nobody arguing the wisdom of the action. Moron.  You can’t think in depth so you think in simple terms like this.
Click to expand...


I don't care about his rank. Killing 600 Americans is reason enough to take out. Him being a high ranking official only makes the death even sweeter. It doesn't protect his life. Fucking anti american jackass. Why don't you just fucking leave you stupid fucking dipshit?


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama uses drones to attack terrorists without congressional permission---Libs silent.
> Trump uses drones to attack terrorists without congressional permission---Libs outraged.
> 
> Fuck liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass. This man is a high ranking military and political figure in a sovereign state. He’s not a simple terrorist. Had Trump droned some idiot Hezbollah guy you’d get nobody arguing the wisdom of the action. Moron.  You can’t think in depth so you think in simple terms like this.
Click to expand...

who declared war on the US Embassy in Iraq.  He lost.  your issue is what?

BTW, I supposed I presume you knew that the US Embassy in Iraq was under attack.  No?  ahhhh maybe that's why you're so surprised the guy that ordered that attack got taken out in Iraq.  Where his target was.

BTW, traveling in the battlezone of your enemy isn't always a good thing.


----------



## airplanemechanic

LoneLaugher said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter that he beat ISIS. That was a "partnership of opportunity." Nothing more. He killed 600 fucking Americans dude. Why are you defending killing this son of a bitch? If you hate America so fucking much don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the argument of a simpleton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 600 dead Americans is "simpleton" to you?
> 
> You know what? Fuck you you  fucking jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You’re a simpleton. You can’t think with nuance or consider the consequences of actions. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the consequence of INACTION. 600 dead Americans.
> 
> Now go suck Obama's dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump waited 3 years. Why? Inaction?
Click to expand...


Obama waited 8 and did nothing. REAL INACTION.

Not only is killing 600 Americans reason enough to kill him, attacking our Embassy is an act of war. They wanted war, they got it.


----------



## jc456

airplanemechanic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the argument of a simpleton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600 dead Americans is "simpleton" to you?
> 
> You know what? Fuck you you  fucking jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You’re a simpleton. You can’t think with nuance or consider the consequences of actions. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the consequence of INACTION. 600 dead Americans.
> 
> Now go suck Obama's dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump waited 3 years. Why? Inaction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama waited 8 and did nothing. REAL INACTION.
> 
> Not only is killing 600 Americans reason enough to kill him, attacking our Embassy is an act of war. They wanted war, they got it.
Click to expand...

exactly, and the dude was there in the battlezone.  How fking stupid is that evil prick?

Yippee-ki-yay.  mthr fker.


----------



## White 6

airplanemechanic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the argument of a simpleton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600 dead Americans is "simpleton" to you?
> 
> You know what? Fuck you you  fucking jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You’re a simpleton. You can’t think with nuance or consider the consequences of actions. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the consequence of INACTION. 600 dead Americans.
> 
> Now go suck Obama's dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump waited 3 years. Why? Inaction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama waited 8 and did nothing. REAL INACTION.
> 
> Not only is killing 600 Americans reason enough to kill him, attacking our Embassy is an act of war. They wanted war, they got it.
Click to expand...


They wanted a war, they got it?  Not really.  It was just a timely response to their action.  It was just a totally justified asymmetric response to their poorly thought out asymmetric attack.  So far, this just falls under the manual of Actions other than war, a guide and discussion of asymmetric warfare.


----------



## Redfish

dblack said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranians were not complying with the agreement, they were enriching uranium and proceeding with their plans to develop nuclear bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Congress should declare war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> by the time the dems debated that, the guy would have been long gone and probably would have killed some more americans.   We don't need to go to war with Iran, just make sure they know that they will suffer severe consequences if they attack or kill americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You good with other nations implementing the same policy? Perhaps against us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WTF do you think 9/11 was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorism.
> 
> Are you ok with nations using assassination as a means of resolving international disputes?
Click to expand...



they have been doing that for thousands of years.   study some history, this is nothing new.

9/11 was the murder of over 3000 innocents in the name of Islam, Yes, it was a form of terrorism, but it was also mass murder in the name of religion.  Why can't we call it what it was?

the guy killed was personally responsible for hundreds of american deaths and thousands of arab deaths.  It was not a political assassination, it was retaliation for mass murder.

the murder of Caesar was a poltical assassination, so were the murders of Lincoln and Kennedy.    

calling them international disputes is quite naive.


----------



## jc456

White 6 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 600 dead Americans is "simpleton" to you?
> 
> You know what? Fuck you you  fucking jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You’re a simpleton. You can’t think with nuance or consider the consequences of actions. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the consequence of INACTION. 600 dead Americans.
> 
> Now go suck Obama's dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump waited 3 years. Why? Inaction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama waited 8 and did nothing. REAL INACTION.
> 
> Not only is killing 600 Americans reason enough to kill him, attacking our Embassy is an act of war. They wanted war, they got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wanted a war, they got it?  Not really.  It was just a timely response to their action.  It was just a totally justified asymmetric response to their poorly thought out asymmetric attack.  So far, this just falls under the manual of Actions other than war, a guide and discussion of asymmetric warfare.
Click to expand...

well technically if they call the general's death an act of war, then so too was the attack on our embassy.  And the outcome of battles is unknown.

There is a phrases for this: 

if you don't want a war, don't start one.

If you can't handle the consequences of your actions, find a different job.

Don't do what you don't want done to you!! 
etc, etc......


----------



## Redfish

dblack said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranians were not complying with the agreement, they were enriching uranium and proceeding with their plans to develop nuclear bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Congress should declare war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> by the time the dems debated that, the guy would have been long gone and probably would have killed some more americans.   We don't need to go to war with Iran, just make sure they know that they will suffer severe consequences if they attack or kill americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You good with other nations implementing the same policy? Perhaps against us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WTF do you think 9/11 was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorism.
> 
> Are you ok with nations using assassination as a means of resolving international disputes?
Click to expand...



did you have a problem with it when Obama did it 2800 times in 8 years?


----------



## White 6

jc456 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 600 dead Americans is "simpleton" to you?
> 
> You know what? Fuck you you  fucking jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You’re a simpleton. You can’t think with nuance or consider the consequences of actions. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the consequence of INACTION. 600 dead Americans.
> 
> Now go suck Obama's dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump waited 3 years. Why? Inaction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama waited 8 and did nothing. REAL INACTION.
> 
> Not only is killing 600 Americans reason enough to kill him, attacking our Embassy is an act of war. They wanted war, they got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly, and the dude was there in the battlezone.  How fking stupid is that evil prick?
> 
> Yippee-ki-yay.  mthr fker.
Click to expand...


You obviously meant "How fking stupid was that evil prick?"


----------



## jc456

QUOTE="Redfish, post: 23812942, member: 42379"]





dblack said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then Congress should declare war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the time the dems debated that, the guy would have been long gone and probably would have killed some more americans.   We don't need to go to war with Iran, just make sure they know that they will suffer severe consequences if they attack or kill americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You good with other nations implementing the same policy? Perhaps against us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WTF do you think 9/11 was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorism.
> 
> Are you ok with nations using assassination as a means of resolving international disputes?
Click to expand...



they have been doing that for thousands of years.   study some history, this is nothing new.

9/11 was the murder of over 3000 innocents in the name of Islam, Yes, it was a form of terrorism, but it was also mass murder in the name of religion.  Why can't we call it what it was?

the guy killed was personally responsible for hundreds of american deaths and thousands of arab deaths.  It was not a political assassination, it was retaliation for mass murder.

the murder of Caesar was a poltical assassination, so were the murders of Lincoln and Kennedy.  

calling them international disputes is quite naive.[/QUOTE]

you da man!!!


----------



## jc456

QUOTE="White 6, post: 23812952, member: 72679"]





jc456 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You’re a simpleton. You can’t think with nuance or consider the consequences of actions. You’re a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the consequence of INACTION. 600 dead Americans.
> 
> Now go suck Obama's dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump waited 3 years. Why? Inaction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama waited 8 and did nothing. REAL INACTION.
> 
> Not only is killing 600 Americans reason enough to kill him, attacking our Embassy is an act of war. They wanted war, they got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly, and the dude was there in the battlezone.  How fking stupid is that evil prick?
> 
> Yippee-ki-yay.  mthr fker.
Click to expand...


You obviously meant "How fking stupid was that evil prick?"  [/QUOTE]


yes he was!!!


----------



## easyt65

Now you  see him.....










Now you DON'T....








Buh-Bye!


----------



## White 6

jc456 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You’re a simpleton. You can’t think with nuance or consider the consequences of actions. You’re a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the consequence of INACTION. 600 dead Americans.
> 
> Now go suck Obama's dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump waited 3 years. Why? Inaction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama waited 8 and did nothing. REAL INACTION.
> 
> Not only is killing 600 Americans reason enough to kill him, attacking our Embassy is an act of war. They wanted war, they got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wanted a war, they got it?  Not really.  It was just a timely response to their action.  It was just a totally justified asymmetric response to their poorly thought out asymmetric attack.  So far, this just falls under the manual of Actions other than war, a guide and discussion of asymmetric warfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well technically if they call the general's death an act of war, then so too was the attack on our embassy.  And the outcome of battles is unknown.
Click to expand...

 Just tit-for-tat.  That is the nature of this type of action.


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> Now you  see him.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you DON'T....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buh-Bye!


Yippee-ki-yay.mthr fker.


----------



## jc456

White 6 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the consequence of INACTION. 600 dead Americans.
> 
> Now go suck Obama's dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump waited 3 years. Why? Inaction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama waited 8 and did nothing. REAL INACTION.
> 
> Not only is killing 600 Americans reason enough to kill him, attacking our Embassy is an act of war. They wanted war, they got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wanted a war, they got it?  Not really.  It was just a timely response to their action.  It was just a totally justified asymmetric response to their poorly thought out asymmetric attack.  So far, this just falls under the manual of Actions other than war, a guide and discussion of asymmetric warfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well technically if they call the general's death an act of war, then so too was the attack on our embassy.  And the outcome of battles is unknown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just tit-for-tat.  That is the nature of this type of action.
Click to expand...

and it's been going on for thousands of years.  why is it soo important to you with this evil prick's death?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Since 2012..... Did Iran program progress? *
> 
> You think it didn't, because Obama?
> He sure was a scary dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your evidence that they did? Is what and where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _On 14 August 2002, the National Council of Resistance of Iran (NCRI) revealed the existence of undeclared nuclear facilities in Iran, including Natanz Enrichment Complex, the address of the Kalaye Electric Company, a heavy water production plant under construction at Arak, and the names of various individuals and front companies involved with the nuclear program. [14] Between September and October 2003, the IAEA carried out a number of facilities inspections and met with Iranian officials to determine the history of Iran's nuclear program. In November, the IAEA Board of Governors adopted a resolution welcoming Iran's decision to sign the Additional Protocol and suspend enrichment. However, the Board noted with concern Iran's previous concealment efforts and pointed out that Iran's new declarations contradicted the Agency's previous information about its nuclear program. The Board requested that the Director General take all of the necessary steps to confirm Iran's past and present nuclear activities. [15]_
> 
> * At a Diplomatic Impasse with the International Community: 2003 to 2009*
> _ To avoid referral to the UN Security Council, Iran entered into negotiations with the EU-3 (France, Germany, and the United Kingdom), and agreed in October 2003 to cooperate with the IAEA, sign the Additional Protocol, and temporarily suspend conversion and enrichment activities. [16] However, Iran exploited ambiguities in the definition of "suspension" to continue to produce centrifuge components and carry out small-scale conversion experiments. [17] Faced with renewed sanctions threats, Iran concluded the Paris Agreement with the EU-3 on 15 November 2004. [18] Tehran agreed to continue the temporary suspension of enrichment and conversion activities, including the manufacture, installation, testing, and operation of centrifuges, and committed to working with the EU-3 to find a mutually beneficial long-term diplomatic solution. [19]_
> 
> _ In early November 2004, the CIA received thousands of pages of information from a "walk-in" source indicating that Iran was modifying the nose cone of its Shahab-3 missile to carry a nuclear warhead. Furthermore, in early 2004, the IAEA discovered that Iran had hidden blueprints for a more advanced P-2 centrifuge and a document detailing uranium hemisphere casting from its inspectors. [20] Iranian officials dismissed these documents as forgeries. [21] The IAEA called on Iran to be more cooperative and to answer all of the Agency's questions about the origins of its centrifuge technology. [22] Iran amended its previous declaration and admitted that it had clandestinely imported P-1 centrifuges through a foreign intermediary in 1987. Iran also acknowledged for the first time that it had imported P-2 centrifuge drawings in 1994. [23] The Agency determined that the traces of highly enriched uranium (HEU) on Iranian centrifuge equipment most likely originated from the foreign intermediary, as they did not match any samples from Iran's declared inventory. [24]
> 
> Iran's Nuclear Program Timeline and History  | NTI_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cut and paste a link just like what you’ve been doing with your rebuttal to me to fit your agenda.
> 
> So who and where this link came from? This is nothing but garbage. Go get me something else that tickles me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You cut and paste a link just like what you’ve been doing with your rebuttal to me to fit your agenda. *
> 
> Previous evidence of their lies and hidden facilities does fit my agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning your informations are obsolete.
Click to expand...


Information that shows they aren't trustworthy isn't obsolete.


----------



## White 6

jc456 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump waited 3 years. Why? Inaction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama waited 8 and did nothing. REAL INACTION.
> 
> Not only is killing 600 Americans reason enough to kill him, attacking our Embassy is an act of war. They wanted war, they got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wanted a war, they got it?  Not really.  It was just a timely response to their action.  It was just a totally justified asymmetric response to their poorly thought out asymmetric attack.  So far, this just falls under the manual of Actions other than war, a guide and discussion of asymmetric warfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well technically if they call the general's death an act of war, then so too was the attack on our embassy.  And the outcome of battles is unknown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just tit-for-tat.  That is the nature of this type of action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it's been going on for thousands of years.  why is it soo important to you with this evil prick's death?
Click to expand...

 
Good move.  I rarely get a chance to complement moves of this sitting President.  I am an independent.  I feel obligated to give the momentary enthusiastic support when he deserves it for particular specific action.  It is not a rally round the king moment in preparation of future events, by any means.  He will screw up again.  It has proven to be his nature, since long before he was President.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * I am talking about nuclear facilities and programs. *
> 
> Do you remember the last time they promised to stop their nuclear program, and one of their
> secret nuclear facilities was exposed?
> 
> Only morons would trust that evil regime.
> 
> Oh, there you are.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron? You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Who told you that? Let me guess. Trump and Alex Jones? That’s very funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are a good example of a moron believing Trump sanctions will slow down Iran.*
> 
> You are a good example of a moron believing Obama's removal of sanctions will slow down Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you’ve been here in this site since 2011....... That is impossible that you are this ignorant and stupid about any of this program.
> You want talk about DNA and Genome counting and human chemistry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's super awesome that you trust that evil regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That is not what I’m trying to dig in to your thick skull. All I am telling you is:
> 1. Trump action against Iran nuclear program like the sanctions to stop or even slow it down that you cheer and glorify is nothing but garbage. In reality Trump accelerated it.
> 
> 2. You claimed that Iran violated and cheated is also false. Trump idiot is the guilty violator of the agreement.
> If Iran cheated where is the complain from IAEA?
> 
> Aside from that you are hopeless.
Click to expand...


*Trump action against Iran nuclear program like the sanctions to stop or even slow it down that you cheer and glorify is nothing but garbage. In reality Trump accelerated it.*

I love that you feel Obama handing them billions and freeing their economy from sanctions would slow the terror supporting regime's weapons programs.

*You claimed that Iran violated and cheated is also false. *

So trusting, so naïve.

*Trump idiot is the guilty violator of the agreement. *

How does withdrawing from the agreement...violate the agreement?


----------



## easyt65

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Trump action against Iran nuclear program like the sanctions to stop or even slow it down that you cheer and glorify is nothing but garbage. In reality Trump accelerated it.*



To believe THAT you 1st have to believe that Iran had any intention of following the agreements established within Barry's personal treaty.

We know for a FACT that they did NOT, as I have already posted several links showing how Inspectors exposed the fact that Iran was already violating the temporary conditions agreed upon that would remain in effect until Barry's treaty was signed.

Let that sink in for a minute - don't talk, just THINK:

*IRAN WAS ALREADY BREAKING BARRY'S TREATY* *BEFORE IT WAS EVEN SIGNED.*

Think  of Iran's promise to adhere to Barry's desperate Treaty agreement as Iran's _'Obamacare promise'_, their promise to Barry that he could 'keep _his plan and doctor if he liked them'_ after they signed the deal....but, just like the American people found out with Obamacare, that promise was no good when it was given.


----------



## LoneLaugher

airplanemechanic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama uses drones to attack terrorists without congressional permission---Libs silent.
> Trump uses drones to attack terrorists without congressional permission---Libs outraged.
> 
> Fuck liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass. This man is a high ranking military and political figure in a sovereign state. He’s not a simple terrorist. Had Trump droned some idiot Hezbollah guy you’d get nobody arguing the wisdom of the action. Moron.  You can’t think in depth so you think in simple terms like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about his rank. Killing 600 Americans is reason enough to take out. Him being a high ranking official only makes the death even sweeter. It doesn't protect his life. Fucking anti american jackass. Why don't you just fucking leave you stupid fucking dipshit?
Click to expand...


Can people around you actually hear gears cranking when you are trying to think?


----------



## jc456

White 6 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama waited 8 and did nothing. REAL INACTION.
> 
> Not only is killing 600 Americans reason enough to kill him, attacking our Embassy is an act of war. They wanted war, they got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wanted a war, they got it?  Not really.  It was just a timely response to their action.  It was just a totally justified asymmetric response to their poorly thought out asymmetric attack.  So far, this just falls under the manual of Actions other than war, a guide and discussion of asymmetric warfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well technically if they call the general's death an act of war, then so too was the attack on our embassy.  And the outcome of battles is unknown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just tit-for-tat.  That is the nature of this type of action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it's been going on for thousands of years.  why is it soo important to you with this evil prick's death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good move.  I rarely get a chance to complement moves of this sitting President.  I am an independent.  I feel obligated to give the momentary enthusiastic support when he deserves it for particular specific action.  It is not a rally round the king moment in preparation of future events, by any means.  He will screw up again.  It has proven to be his nature, since long before he was President.
Click to expand...

I thought it was fking brilliant.  In Iraq.  The guy is attacking americans and steps foot near the battle and gets obliterated.  I fking love it.  Yippee-ki-yay mthr fkr.


----------



## Redfish

all the idiots bitching about this said nothing when Obama invaded Pakistan to hit OBL------------fricken hypocrites.


----------



## dblack

Redfish said:


> all the idiots bitching about this said nothing when Obama invaded Pakistan to hit OBL------------fricken hypocrites.



Well, no, I did.


----------



## Redfish

dblack said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the idiots bitching about this said nothing when Obama invaded Pakistan to hit OBL------------fricken hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no, I did.
Click to expand...



democrats in congress said what Barry did was legal and constitutional.   What's different now?


----------



## dblack

Redfish said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the idiots bitching about this said nothing when Obama invaded Pakistan to hit OBL------------fricken hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no, I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> democrats in congress said what Barry did was legal and constitutional.   What's different now?
Click to expand...


Beats me. I don't really care what "Barry" got away with. It has nothing to do with the stupidity of Trump's decision.


----------



## Redfish

dblack said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the idiots bitching about this said nothing when Obama invaded Pakistan to hit OBL------------fricken hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no, I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> democrats in congress said what Barry did was legal and constitutional.   What's different now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beats me. I don't really care what "Barry" got away with. It has nothing to do with the stupidity of Trump's decision.
Click to expand...



So tell me how eliminating a terrorist who is planning to kill americans is stupid.   Would it have been better to let the guy go ahead and kill more americans?   How about another 9/11?  should we just sit back and let them plan and execute another one of those?


----------



## dblack

Redfish said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the idiots bitching about this said nothing when Obama invaded Pakistan to hit OBL------------fricken hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no, I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> democrats in congress said what Barry did was legal and constitutional.   What's different now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beats me. I don't really care what "Barry" got away with. It has nothing to do with the stupidity of Trump's decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me how eliminating a terrorist who is planning to kill americans is stupid.
Click to expand...


It comes down to understanding what drives terrorism in the first place. Resorting to terrorism is the last gasp of people who feel utterly powerless to oppose a perceived oppressor. They feel completely at the "mercy" of the US and its drones. Every show of force by the US reinforces this perception and leaves the people in these areas feeling even more desperate and vulnerable.

To put it another way, I keep thinking of how pleased the recruiters for islamic terror orgs must be right now. All thanking allah for the new signups.


----------



## theHawk

Care4all said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Knee Jerk' / 'Never looks at the future' claim is pure hysterical, Trump-hating BS from the 'usual suspects' and surrogate Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat mouthpieces, debunked over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump plays with Checkers, he doesn't know how to play Chess....
> 
> He does not think ahead.
> 
> What is his strategy with this assassination?
> 
> What move does he think the Iranians will take next?  And what move does he think we will take, after that, etc?
Click to expand...


If this is a chess game, Iran just left their “Queen” hanging and President Trump took it with a pawn.


----------



## easyt65

theHawk said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Knee Jerk' / 'Never looks at the future' claim is pure hysterical, Trump-hating BS from the 'usual suspects' and surrogate Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat mouthpieces, debunked over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump plays with Checkers, he doesn't know how to play Chess....
> 
> He does not think ahead.
> 
> What is his strategy with this assassination?
> 
> What move does he think the Iranians will take next?  And what move does he think we will take, after that, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this is a chess game, Iran just left their “Queen” hanging and President Trump took it with a pawn.
Click to expand...

Pelosi and the Democrats were also caught playing checkers while Trump was playing chess.

There is a reason why Trump officially named the IRCG an official terrorist organization, making Soleimani the official leader of the Middle east's - if not world's - largest terrorist organization...and we just saw that reason.  His move to target and take out Soleimani equally shocked the Democrats as it did Iran / the Shah - neither thought he would do it...and the Democrats were officially onboard with it.

1. They agreed with the move to name the IRCG an official terrorist organization back in Feb-April 2019. 
2. They supported Barry's personal drone assassination program
3. We have been targeting and taking out terrorist leaders since 9/12/2001
4. When the Dems targeted and killed al-Alaqui they publicly declared that al-Alaqui's personal choice to become the leader of an official terrorist organization placed himself on the military target list. The same applied for Soleimani.

Thanks for that endorsement / precedence, Dems!


----------



## charwin95

easyt65 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Knee Jerk' / 'Never looks at the future' claim is pure hysterical, Trump-hating BS from the 'usual suspects' and surrogate Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat mouthpieces, debunked over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump plays with Checkers, he doesn't know how to play Chess....
> 
> He does not think ahead.
> 
> What is his strategy with this assassination?
> 
> What move does he think the Iranians will take next?  And what move does he think we will take, after that, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this is a chess game, Iran just left their “Queen” hanging and President Trump took it with a pawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pelosi and the Democrats were also caught playing checkers while Trump was playing chess.
> 
> There is a reason why Trump officially named the IRCG an official terrorist organization, making Soleimani the official leader of the Middle east's - if not world's - largest terrorist organization...and we just saw that reason.  His move to target and take out Soleimani equally shocked the Democrats as it did Iran / the Shah - neither thought he would do it...and the Democrats were officially onboard with it.
> 
> 1. They agreed with the move to name the IRCG an official terrorist organization back in Feb-April 2019.
> 2. They supported Barry's personal drone assassination program
> 3. We have been targeting and taking out terrorist leaders since 9/12/2001
> 4. When the Dems targeted and killed al-Alaqui they publicly declared that al-Alaqui's personal choice to become the leader of an official terrorist organization placed himself on the military target list. The same applied for Soleimani.
> 
> Thanks for that endorsement / precedence, Dems!
Click to expand...


In short Trump did it to deflect the attention from his trial. A good example of a a corrupted POTUS. 

The results of killing one lousy Iranian is? 

That will not stop the trial. That I can guarantee you.  Unless he is that stupid start bombing Iran to save his face.


----------



## charwin95

theHawk said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Knee Jerk' / 'Never looks at the future' claim is pure hysterical, Trump-hating BS from the 'usual suspects' and surrogate Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat mouthpieces, debunked over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump plays with Checkers, he doesn't know how to play Chess....
> 
> He does not think ahead.
> 
> What is his strategy with this assassination?
> 
> What move does he think the Iranians will take next?  And what move does he think we will take, after that, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this is a chess game, Iran just left their “Queen” hanging and President Trump took it with a pawn.
Click to expand...


There is a big reason why no one else is cheering and supporting Trump killing this dude. Not even Bibi.

There is a big reason why Bibi regularly bomb Syria but never take on this dude. 

Because of the repercussions after that. They just killed 3 Americans in Kenya and that is just the start.


----------



## easyt65

charwin95 said:


> Because of the repercussions after that. They just killed 3 Americans in Kenya and that is just the start.


So you would prefer America keeps its head down and allow Soleimani to kill another 500 - 600 Americans and another couple thousand throughout the middle east without doing anything because terrorists might get mad and 'do something'...

...poor frightened lil' snowflake. Go ahead, continue to live like a lil' scared bit@h on your knees. Forgive me / us if we do not get down there with you.

_'A coward dies a thousand deaths, the brave only once.'_



.


----------



## dblack

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the repercussions after that. They just killed 3 Americans in Kenya and that is just the start.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would prefer America keeps its head down and allow Soleimani to kill another 500 - 600 Americans and another couple thousand throughout the middle east without doing anything because terrorists might get mad and 'do something'...
Click to expand...


I'd rather we confront Iran directly about their support of terrorism, and if they don't address it, declare war and finish them. You nitwits want to make this about the target. Sure, he was a bad guy. But you can't just go around killing people you think are bad. That kind of cowboy shit just gets _more_ people killed, and causes way more problems than it solves.


----------



## easyt65

charwin95 said:


> In short Trump did it to deflect the attention from his trial. A good example of a a corrupted POTUS.


What 'trial', snowflake?

After setting a record for the fastest rush to Impeach in US history  with the weakest case to Impeach in US history based on the proven BS claim  that Trump is such a threat to the US that the Impeachment HAD to  be rushed to get him out of office ASAP, Pelosi put the brakes on  and refuses to send the Articles of Impeachment to the Senate...a Senate who is already moving to dismiss the Impeachment based on  the complete abuse of power Pelosi and the House Democrats are showing.

If it is a trial you want, just wait. When  Clapper, Brennan, Rosenstein, Clinesmith, Comey, Strzok, McCabe, and others are indicted there will be quite a few of them.


----------



## easyt65

dblack said:


> I'd rather we confront Iran directly about their support of terrorism, and if they don't address it, declare war and finish them. You nitwits want to make this about the target. Sure, he was a bad guy. But you can't just go around killing people you think are bad. That kind of cowboy shit just gets _more_ people killed, and causes way more problems than it solves.


Obama and Democrats ant to delay until Iran successfully builds a nuke....


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## theHawk

charwin95 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Knee Jerk' / 'Never looks at the future' claim is pure hysterical, Trump-hating BS from the 'usual suspects' and surrogate Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat mouthpieces, debunked over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump plays with Checkers, he doesn't know how to play Chess....
> 
> He does not think ahead.
> 
> What is his strategy with this assassination?
> 
> What move does he think the Iranians will take next?  And what move does he think we will take, after that, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this is a chess game, Iran just left their “Queen” hanging and President Trump took it with a pawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a big reason why no one else is cheering and supporting Trump killing this dude. Not even Bibi.
> 
> There is a big reason why Bibi regularly bomb Syria but never take on this dude.
> 
> Because of the repercussions after that. They just killed 3 Americans in Kenya and that is just the start.
Click to expand...


How can that be, according the leftists here they have no ability to actually carry out any attacks on us?


----------



## easyt65

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 298906


...and Vince Foster
...and Seth Rich
...and Victor Thorn
...and Shawn Lucas
...and Joe Montano
...etc....


----------



## JoeB131

Redfish said:


> So tell me how eliminating a terrorist who is planning to kill americans is stupid. Would it have been better to let the guy go ahead and kill more americans? How about another 9/11? should we just sit back and let them plan and execute another one of those?



9/11 happened because the guy we funded turned on us.  

Maybe we should stop sticking out dicks in the hornet's nest and whine about getting stung.


----------



## JWBooth

Oddball said:


> Jesus Mary Martha....It's as though Chimpola bush never left.
> 
> View attachment 298060


True that


----------



## charwin95

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the repercussions after that. They just killed 3 Americans in Kenya and that is just the start.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would prefer America keeps its head down and allow Soleimani to kill another 500 - 600 Americans and another couple thousand throughout the middle east without doing anything because terrorists might get mad and 'do something'...
> 
> ...poor frightened lil' snowflake. Go ahead, continue to live like a lil' scared bit@h on your knees. Forgive me / us if we do not get down there with you.
> 
> _'A coward dies a thousand deaths, the brave only once.'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You are a very good example of an idiot. 

Tell me I killing Soleimani is worth all that troubles? They just bomb us with 12 ballistic missiles. 
Read the news even Fox to clear up your ignorance.


----------



## charwin95

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In short Trump did it to deflect the attention from his trial. A good example of a a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> What 'trial', snowflake?
> 
> After setting a record for the fastest rush to Impeach in US history  with the weakest case to Impeach in US history based on the proven BS claim  that Trump is such a threat to the US that the Impeachment HAD to  be rushed to get him out of office ASAP, Pelosi put the brakes on  and refuses to send the Articles of Impeachment to the Senate...a Senate who is already moving to dismiss the Impeachment based on  the complete abuse of power Pelosi and the House Democrats are showing.
> 
> If it is a trial you want, just wait. When  Clapper, Brennan, Rosenstein, Clinesmith, Comey, Strzok, McCabe, and others are indicted there will be quite a few of them.
Click to expand...


Do you expect me to read your lies? Sorry. 
Ah impeachment. Trump was impeached that’s a fact.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the repercussions after that. They just killed 3 Americans in Kenya and that is just the start.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would prefer America keeps its head down and allow Soleimani to kill another 500 - 600 Americans and another couple thousand throughout the middle east without doing anything because terrorists might get mad and 'do something'...
> 
> ...poor frightened lil' snowflake. Go ahead, continue to live like a lil' scared bit@h on your knees. Forgive me / us if we do not get down there with you.
> 
> _'A coward dies a thousand deaths, the brave only once.'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a very good example of an idiot.
> 
> Tell me I killing Soleimani is worth all that troubles? They just bomb us with 12 ballistic missiles.
> Read the news even Fox to clear up your ignorance.
Click to expand...


*Tell me I killing Soleimani is worth all that troubles?*

Yes.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the repercussions after that. They just killed 3 Americans in Kenya and that is just the start.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would prefer America keeps its head down and allow Soleimani to kill another 500 - 600 Americans and another couple thousand throughout the middle east without doing anything because terrorists might get mad and 'do something'...
> 
> ...poor frightened lil' snowflake. Go ahead, continue to live like a lil' scared bit@h on your knees. Forgive me / us if we do not get down there with you.
> 
> _'A coward dies a thousand deaths, the brave only once.'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a very good example of an idiot.
> 
> Tell me I killing Soleimani is worth all that troubles? They just bomb us with 12 ballistic missiles.
> Read the news even Fox to clear up your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Tell me I killing Soleimani is worth all that troubles?*
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


That is not what most Americans are saying. 

Did you even read the results of this dumb failed foreign policies? 

Do you see anybody celebrating with us? Not even the republicans instead 3 including Gaetz voted to limit Trump actions against Iran. 

Iraq is kicking us out of Iraq. Wants to buy S300 missile defense system from Russia to counter US missiles attack. 

Trump is very stupid.


----------



## dblack

The costs of this debacle are deferred, but they haven't disappeared.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the repercussions after that. They just killed 3 Americans in Kenya and that is just the start.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would prefer America keeps its head down and allow Soleimani to kill another 500 - 600 Americans and another couple thousand throughout the middle east without doing anything because terrorists might get mad and 'do something'...
> 
> ...poor frightened lil' snowflake. Go ahead, continue to live like a lil' scared bit@h on your knees. Forgive me / us if we do not get down there with you.
> 
> _'A coward dies a thousand deaths, the brave only once.'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a very good example of an idiot.
> 
> Tell me I killing Soleimani is worth all that troubles? They just bomb us with 12 ballistic missiles.
> Read the news even Fox to clear up your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Tell me I killing Soleimani is worth all that troubles?*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what most Americans are saying.
> 
> Did you even read the results of this dumb failed foreign policies?
> 
> Do you see anybody celebrating with us? Not even the republicans instead 3 including Gaetz voted to limit Trump actions against Iran.
> 
> Iraq is kicking us out of Iraq. Wants to buy S300 missile defense system from Russia to counter US missiles attack.
> 
> Trump is very stupid.
Click to expand...


*Do you see anybody celebrating with us?*

Many Iraqis and Iranians.

Dems and other terror supporters are sad.


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the repercussions after that. They just killed 3 Americans in Kenya and that is just the start.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would prefer America keeps its head down and allow Soleimani to kill another 500 - 600 Americans and another couple thousand throughout the middle east without doing anything because terrorists might get mad and 'do something'...
> 
> ...poor frightened lil' snowflake. Go ahead, continue to live like a lil' scared bit@h on your knees. Forgive me / us if we do not get down there with you.
> 
> _'A coward dies a thousand deaths, the brave only once.'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a very good example of an idiot.
> 
> Tell me I killing Soleimani is worth all that troubles? They just bomb us with 12 ballistic missiles.
> Read the news even Fox to clear up your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Tell me I killing Soleimani is worth all that troubles?*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what most Americans are saying.
> 
> Did you even read the results of this dumb failed foreign policies?
> 
> Do you see anybody celebrating with us? Not even the republicans instead 3 including Gaetz voted to limit Trump actions against Iran.
> 
> Iraq is kicking us out of Iraq. Wants to buy S300 missile defense system from Russia to counter US missiles attack.
> 
> Trump is very stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you see anybody celebrating with us?*
> 
> Many Iraqis and Iranians.
> 
> Dems and other terror supporters are sad.
Click to expand...


I didn’t see any Iraqis or Iranians celebrating. But they are protesting. 
Get your facts straight Dude. 

We don’t support terrorism. We hate stupid foreign policy move. With failures. 

It’s not how strong you are using your big guns. It’s how smart you are using your big guns.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you would prefer America keeps its head down and allow Soleimani to kill another 500 - 600 Americans and another couple thousand throughout the middle east without doing anything because terrorists might get mad and 'do something'...
> 
> ...poor frightened lil' snowflake. Go ahead, continue to live like a lil' scared bit@h on your knees. Forgive me / us if we do not get down there with you.
> 
> _'A coward dies a thousand deaths, the brave only once.'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a very good example of an idiot.
> 
> Tell me I killing Soleimani is worth all that troubles? They just bomb us with 12 ballistic missiles.
> Read the news even Fox to clear up your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Tell me I killing Soleimani is worth all that troubles?*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what most Americans are saying.
> 
> Did you even read the results of this dumb failed foreign policies?
> 
> Do you see anybody celebrating with us? Not even the republicans instead 3 including Gaetz voted to limit Trump actions against Iran.
> 
> Iraq is kicking us out of Iraq. Wants to buy S300 missile defense system from Russia to counter US missiles attack.
> 
> Trump is very stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you see anybody celebrating with us?*
> 
> Many Iraqis and Iranians.
> 
> Dems and other terror supporters are sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t see any Iraqis or Iranians celebrating. But they are protesting.
> Get your facts straight Dude.
> 
> We don’t support terrorism. We hate stupid foreign policy move. With failures.
> 
> It’s not how strong you are using your big guns. It’s how smart you are using your big guns.
Click to expand...


*I didn’t see any Iraqis or Iranians celebrating. *

Celebrations in Baghdad after U.S. airstrike kills senior Iranian general

Qasem Soleimani is dead. Iranian Americans wonder, what's next?

People in Iran and Across the Globe Celebrate Qassem Soleimani’s Death

While Millions mourn Soleimani in Iran, others celebrate demise


----------



## Silver Cat

It is not that I trust them, but it is interesting:

Sources: Murderer of Soleimani killed with spy plane shot down over Afghanistan (warning/unpleasant photos/original report) – Veterans Today | Military Foreign Affairs Policy Journal for Clandestine Services

"
*The downed plane was the mobile CIA command for Michael D’ Andrea, head of operations against Iraq, Iran and Afghanistan, America’s most advanced spy platform and mobile command center with all equipment and documents now in enemy hands.*
VT Damascus: (Russian intelligence sources confirm) It has been reported that (Mike de Andrea) responsible for the assassination file of the martyr Major General Qassem Soleimani was killed in the accident of the American plane that was shot down in Afghanistan. He is the most prominent figure of the CIA intelligence in the region. The CIA top official was killed in the US bomber crash in Afghanistan."


----------



## charwin95

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a very good example of an idiot.
> 
> Tell me I killing Soleimani is worth all that troubles? They just bomb us with 12 ballistic missiles.
> Read the news even Fox to clear up your ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell me I killing Soleimani is worth all that troubles?*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what most Americans are saying.
> 
> Did you even read the results of this dumb failed foreign policies?
> 
> Do you see anybody celebrating with us? Not even the republicans instead 3 including Gaetz voted to limit Trump actions against Iran.
> 
> Iraq is kicking us out of Iraq. Wants to buy S300 missile defense system from Russia to counter US missiles attack.
> 
> Trump is very stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you see anybody celebrating with us?*
> 
> Many Iraqis and Iranians.
> 
> Dems and other terror supporters are sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t see any Iraqis or Iranians celebrating. But they are protesting.
> Get your facts straight Dude.
> 
> We don’t support terrorism. We hate stupid foreign policy move. With failures.
> 
> It’s not how strong you are using your big guns. It’s how smart you are using your big guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I didn’t see any Iraqis or Iranians celebrating. *
> 
> Celebrations in Baghdad after U.S. airstrike kills senior Iranian general
> 
> Qasem Soleimani is dead. Iranian Americans wonder, what's next?
> 
> People in Iran and Across the Globe Celebrate Qassem Soleimani’s Death
> 
> While Millions mourn Soleimani in Iran, others celebrate demise
Click to expand...


Still get your facts straight.

Do you see Iraqis or Iranians celebrating? 

You are not making sense. Your link only says the enemies of Iran celebrating.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell me I killing Soleimani is worth all that troubles?*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what most Americans are saying.
> 
> Did you even read the results of this dumb failed foreign policies?
> 
> Do you see anybody celebrating with us? Not even the republicans instead 3 including Gaetz voted to limit Trump actions against Iran.
> 
> Iraq is kicking us out of Iraq. Wants to buy S300 missile defense system from Russia to counter US missiles attack.
> 
> Trump is very stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you see anybody celebrating with us?*
> 
> Many Iraqis and Iranians.
> 
> Dems and other terror supporters are sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t see any Iraqis or Iranians celebrating. But they are protesting.
> Get your facts straight Dude.
> 
> We don’t support terrorism. We hate stupid foreign policy move. With failures.
> 
> It’s not how strong you are using your big guns. It’s how smart you are using your big guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I didn’t see any Iraqis or Iranians celebrating. *
> 
> Celebrations in Baghdad after U.S. airstrike kills senior Iranian general
> 
> Qasem Soleimani is dead. Iranian Americans wonder, what's next?
> 
> People in Iran and Across the Globe Celebrate Qassem Soleimani’s Death
> 
> While Millions mourn Soleimani in Iran, others celebrate demise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still get your facts straight.
> 
> Do you see Iraqis or Iranians celebrating?
> 
> You are not making sense. Your link only says the enemies of Iran celebrating.
Click to expand...


*Do you see Iraqis or Iranians celebrating? *

Both.

*Your link only says the enemies of Iran celebrating.*

Enemies of the Iranian regime. In Iraq and in Iran.


----------

